# L'installation de Leopard pour les nuls



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

j'espère que je poste dans le bon forum (sinon merci aux modos de déplacer)

voilà : pour les nouveaux (dont je fais partie) il y a pas mal de questions sur l'installation de Leopard, du genre

- installer à l'arrache sur Tiger ?
- backup + installation de Leopard en effaçant tout pour être propre + réinstallation du backup ?
- installation auto ou personnalisée ; ex : installer ou pas certaines langues (ma future copine parlera-t-elle le mandarin ? :mouais: )
- quid de iLife?
- quid de cs3 ?
- etc...

bref lâchez-vous si vous avez des questions
... et lâchez-vous si vous avez des réponses :love: 

vous êtes du miel


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

quid de iTune ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

Quitte &#224; changer de syst&#232;me autant refaire tout au propre en sauvegardant et r&#233;installant, tu  ne prends que les langues de tes futures copines et les drivers d'imprimantes de tes voisins.

Et tu r&#233;installes tes applis comme la CS3 ensuite.


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

rien à ajouter


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

Pareil. C'est perso la solution que je pr&#233;conise; une "clean install" ("installation au propre"), avec sauvegarde pr&#233;alable.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi

leopard est un OS mac
Et s'installe comme tous les OS Mac.

toutes les divers options sont largement &#233;voqu&#233;es sur  les fils li&#233;s &#224; une installation d'OS

A explorer 
( ca t'instruira et... &#233;vitera les redites)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 6 (5 membre(s) et 1 invit&#233;(s)) 		 	 	 		 			supermoquette+, divoli, jeancharleslast, Panther, pascalformac

Panther, quel loose.


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

```
supermoquette+
```

tu t'es mis dans ta liste d'amis ?!


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pi-xi
> 
> leopard est un OS mac
> Et s'installe comme tous les OS Mac.
> ...



ok ben je me prends ça pour moi  

donc si un modo estime qu'on est en redite effectivement, qu'il ferme le sujet

(autrement et comme c'est Leopard  ...)


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pareil. C'est perso la solution que je préconise; une "clean install" ("installation au propre"), avec sauvegarde préalable.


Ben je crois que je vais faire ça... Même si c'est chiant, je vais perdre tous mes réglages. :sleep:


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben je crois que je vais faire ça... Même si c'est chiant, je vais perdre tous mes réglages. :sleep:



c'est vrai que ça c'est LA chose emmerdante
mais étant donné qu'ici on ne réinstalle pas le même os, mais un nouvel, avec les nouvelles versions des logiciels, ils n'utiliseront plus les mêmes préférences


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça c'est LA chose emmerdante
> mais étant donné qu'ici on ne réinstalle pas le même os, mais un nouvel, avec les nouvelles versions des logiciels, ils n'utiliseront plus les mêmes préférences



Oui et si on veut le moins de bugs possibles...


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pi-xi
> 
> leopard est un OS mac
> Et s'installe comme tous les OS Mac.
> ...



Perso j'en sais rien, puisqu'il n'est pas encore commercialisé. Il y aura peut-être des particularités, et des conséquences dans la façon dont certains vont l'installer (je pense par exemple à la procédure "archiver et installer"). Je ne serais pas aussi radical au point de renvoyer vers les posts plus anciens...

Pour le moment, on ne peut pas raisonner que sur des à priori. Même si une clean install est à mon avis beaucoup moins problématique, puisque l'on repart de zéro.



pi-xi a dit:


> ok ben je me prends ça pour moi
> 
> donc si un modo estime qu'on est en redite effectivement, qu'il ferme le sujet
> 
> (autrement et comme c'est Leopard  ...)




Non, je pense que ce topic est opportun (mais c'est aux modo d'en juger)...


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben je crois que je vais faire ça... Même si c'est chiant, je vais perdre tous mes réglages. :sleep:



Perso, ça me prend une dizaine d'heures. Mais une fois que c'est fait, il y a moins de problèmes et on peut exclure les effets de l'ancienne installation... On repart sur de bonnes bases. C'est d'ailleurs la seule fois où je reformatte mon DD; durant l'installation d'une version majeure de l'OS...


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, ça me prend une dizaine d'heures. Mais une fois que c'est fait, il y a moins de problèmes et on peut exclure les effets de l'ancienne installation... On repart sur de bonnes bases.



je plussoie, et rajoute que tout le monde devrait faire pareil  
ça éviterait pas mal de problèmes


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je plussoie, et rajoute que tout le monde devrait faire pareil
> &#231;a &#233;viterait pas mal de probl&#232;mes


Et plein de personne &#224; aider...


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben je crois que je vais faire &#231;a... M&#234;me si c'est chiant, je vais perdre tous mes r&#233;glages. :sleep:


On peut faire un clone du syst&#232;me et des comptes actuels du Mac.

Au premier lancement de Leopard, en ayant le disque branch&#233;, on devrait pouvoir employer l'Assistant de migration pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les r&#233;glages et les donn&#233;es, non ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> On peut faire un clone du système et des comptes actuels du Mac.
> 
> Au premier lancement de Leopard, en ayant le disque branché, on devrait pouvoir employer l'Assistant de migration pour récupérer les réglages et les données, non ?



Bonne question... une réponse?


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> On peut faire un clone du système et des comptes actuels du Mac.
> 
> Au premier lancement de Leopard, en ayant le disque branché, on devrait pouvoir employer l'Assistant de migration pour récupérer les réglages et les données, non ?





xao85 a dit:


> Bonne question... une réponse?



Si vous tenez tant que ça à prendre le risque de vous retrouvez avec un système tout pourri. 

Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

Clair que faire le m&#233;nage tout les deux ans et demi c'est une bonne solution&#8230;


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Clair que faire le ménage tout les deux ans et demi c'est une bonne solution



ouais mais en même temps moi mon mac il a 1 mois et demi :rateau:


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ouais mais en même temps moi mon mac il a 1 mois et demi :rateau:



Aucune importance dans le cas présent. Et cela te fera un apprentissage...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Perso j'en sais rien, puisqu'il n'est pas encore commercialis&#233;. Il y aura peut-&#234;tre des particularit&#233;s, et des cons&#233;quences dans la fa&#231;on dont certains vont l'installer (je pense par exemple &#224; la proc&#233;dure "archiver et installer"). Je ne serais pas aussi radical au point de renvoyer vers les posts plus anciens...
> 
> Pour le moment, on ne peut pas raisonner que sur des &#224; priori. M&#234;me si une clean install est &#224; mon avis beaucoup moins probl&#233;matique, puisque l'on repart de z&#233;ro.
> ..


entierement d'accord
Parmi les " &#224; priori"  Leopard sera..  un OSX
Il y a peu de probabilit&#233; que l'install de cet OSX l&#224; soit differente de la proc&#233;dure Apple pour tout nouvel OSX.
Apr&#232;s , chacun sa strat&#233;gie ( il y en a plusieurs et chacun a ses pr&#233;ferences)

Pour le reste  avant les semaines qui suivent la sortie et les cas concrets , ca ne sera que redites es " changement d'OS X"


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Aucune importance dans le cas présent. Et cela te fera un apprentissage...



je vois également ça comme un apprentissage


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2007)

tu sais que tu ait ton mac depuis 2 jours ou 3 ans, changer d'OS reste changer d'OS.
Fondamentalement les choix sont les m&#234;mes 
Install assist&#233;e via les divers proc&#233;dures mises en place par Apple ( migration, install personalis&#233;e etc )
ou install puis gestion de rapatriement s&#233;par&#233;es


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Si vous tenez tant que &#231;a &#224; prendre le risque de vous retrouvez avec un syst&#232;me tout pourri.
> 
> Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis...


Il faut que le syst&#232;me soit pourri &#224; la base, s'il est fonctionnel o&#249; est le probl&#232;me ?

Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## I-bouk (13 Octobre 2007)

J'avais écrasé panther en gardant mes pref, je vais re-écraser Tiger pour léopard, tout marche bien et pis c'est pas windows non plus , si ont doit tout ce retaper tout les 2 ans...


----------



## Toumak (14 Octobre 2007)

je connais très très peu de monde (aucun en fait) qui tienne avec une install windows pendant 2 ans, sans que le pc parte dans tous les sens


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Octobre 2007)

Salut à vous!

Si on veut Formater son Mac avant d'installer Leopard , serait-il possible de récuperer ses contacts Carnet d'adresse, Ses fichiers itunes avec leurs compteurs, ses mails sous Mail,etc...? est-ce des opérations aisées?

Apres avoir installé ilife '08,j'ai donné le dvd à ma copine qui est partie loiiiiiiin avec  

Est ce possible de simplement reinstaller ilife '08 sous leopard sans avoir ce DVD? (juste en récuperant les applications?)

Merci


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je connais très très peu de monde (aucun en fait) qui tienne avec une install windows pendant 2 ans, sans que le pc parte dans tous les sens


lol c'est clair, j'ai mon pc portable depuis 2 ans, et je l'ai formaté au moins 5X lol... et pourtant je suis censé avoir un bon antivirus. 
Je me demande, mon père à passer des heures, des jours à configurer iTunes comme ile le voulait (en organisant en parallèle les fichiers physiques). Il a 60 Go de musique extrêmement (oui il est très minutieux sur ce point) bien rangé dans iTunes. Comment ça va se passer pour justement passer vers Léopard en espérant qu'il ne va pas perdre ainsi des heures de travail...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut à vous!
> 
> Si on veut Formater son Mac avant d'installer Leopard , serait-il possible de récuperer ses contacts Carnet d'adresse, Ses fichiers itunes avec leurs compteurs, ses mails sous Mail,etc...? est-ce des opérations aisées?
> 
> ...


comme dit plus haut tu auras en gros 2 solutions
-Leopard s'occupe de tout ( changement d'OS avec archivage)
-c'est toi qui t'occuppes de la migration :install leopard complete ( donc avec effacement)   puis réintégration des données
en ce cas bien entendu tu dois avoir une sauveagarde externe puisque tu effaces tout

et concernant les applicaions en sup
il est de bon sens d'avoir ...l'application sous sa forme avant son installation
( ne ce serait ce que si un jour tu doives la réinstaller)


----------



## pi-xi (14 Octobre 2007)

euhh j'ai un doute :

- je compte tout effacer lors de l'install de Leopard (pour etre clean)

ensuite pour avoir Ilife, je mettrai le CD d'install livré avec le mac alu il y a 1 mois 1/2 et j'irai chercher quelque part dedans, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Toumak (14 Octobre 2007)

oui


----------



## pi-xi (14 Octobre 2007)

avec le bol que j'ai je vais bien faire la connerie de résintaller Tiger


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2007)

"Install Bundled Software Only"


----------



## Bibouse (15 Octobre 2007)

Si on fait un backup via l'utilitaire disque ou iBackup, apres une install clean de OSX, peut-on y reccuperer ces donn&#233;es (itunes,ical,mail ....) et ces prefs ??

Ca fait 10 mois que j'ai un mac et j'ai jamais format&#233; (alors qu'avant ....), donc d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon ignorance ...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

les fichiers sp&#233;cifiques aux applications autres que celles de leopard ne poseront aucun probl&#232;me (comme les biblio itunes et iphoto ou les pr&#233;f de logiciels comme photoshop, toast, ... par exemple)

mais pour les logiciels int&#233;gr&#233;s &#224; leopard, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de tout reconfigurer et ne pas r&#233;utiliser les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'une ancienne version, &#233;tant donn&#233; que les programmes ont &#233;volu&#233; et donc leurs pr&#233;f&#233;rences avec  ce qui est le cas de mail ical safari ...


----------



## I-bouk (15 Octobre 2007)

Il y a une moyen de garder les habitude de safari au passage ? les code ? signet etc. ?


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

I-bouk a dit:


> Il y a une moyen de garder les habitude de safari au passage ? les code ? signet etc. ?



si je me trompe pas, les mots de passes, c'est pas safari qui les gère mais le keychain

pour les signets, il suffit de les exporter depuis tiger et de les importer depuis leopard


----------



## totocaca (15 Octobre 2007)

Il est possible d'installer leopard comme une update systeme en choisissant le volume de d&#233;marrage initial lors de la proc&#233;dure d'installation.
Et l&#224; miracle, tout marche normalement sans avoir &#224; formater ou sauvegarder quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

je ne serais pas aussi catégorique


----------



## TITOUX (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Sera t-il possible, aprés avoir tout éffacé sur le disque dur, de récuperer une appli

( Microsoft office par exemple) sur le disque externe pour la réinstaller sur léopard???


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

TITOUX a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sera t-il possible, apr&#233;s avoir tout &#233;ffac&#233; sur le disque dur, de r&#233;cuperer une appli
> 
> ( Microsoft office par exemple) sur le disque externe pour la r&#233;installer sur l&#233;opard???



Non (et ce n'est pas sp&#233;cifique &#224; Leopard, mais au fonctionnement d'OS X et des applications).

Tu devras r&#233;installer MS Office &#224; partir du CD d'installation. Et c'est valable pour bon nombre d'applications, pas seulement pour Office.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non (et ce n'est pas spécifique à Leopard, mais au fonctionnement d'OS X et des applications).
> 
> Tu devras réinstaller MS Office à partir du CD d'installation. Et c'est valable pour bon nombre d'applications, pas seulement pour Office.



Office s'installe très bien par drag&drop mon cher divoli  
en effet, le cd d'office permet d'installer office en utilisant l'installeur OU en glissant un dossier directos dans le dossier applications


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une question qui me vient à l'esprit, Léopard offrira t'il la possibilité de booter sur un externe USB où il serait installé ? Ceci avec le G5 PPC

Dans un premier temps à part sur le MacBook ou, je l'installerais d'entrée, je préfère continuer avec Tiger sur le G5 en testant via un DD externe le nouveau félin

J'ai DD externe firewire aussi de toute façon


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

Un petit tuto est pr&#233;vu  et je donnerais la m&#233;thode qui me semble la plus fiable :

- sauvegarde du "Home" sur support externe
- D&#233;marrer sur DVD l&#233;opard
- Formater le disque
- Installation de L&#233;opard (personnalis&#233;e ou pas)
- R&#233;cup&#233;ration des donn&#233;es (mail, iCal, signets, images, vid&#233;os,etc) &#224; partir de la sauvegarde.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

j'ai bien peur que non

ceci est d&#251; &#224; l'open firmware des powerpc, et non &#224; l'os

bien que quelques machines powerpc qui ont openfirmware plus r&#233;cent arrivent -tr&#232;s lentement- &#224; booter en usb 

d&#233;sol&#233; de vous d&#233;cevoir

edit : une bidouille existe ICI, o&#249; l'on trifouille dans l'open firmware -tr&#232;s risqu&#233;- et apparamment &#231;a marche sur certaines machines


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Office s'installe très bien par drag&drop mon cher divoli
> en effet, le cd d'office permet d'installer office en utilisant l'installeur OU en glissant un dossier directos dans le dossier applications



:mouais: 

Ah non, ça je ne crois pas. C'est installateur obligatoire; Office installant ses différents fichiers dans différents dossiers sur l'OS, je ne vois comment tu vas pouvoir le faire par drag and drop.

Régulièrement, des utilisateurs interviennent sur les forums parce qu'ils ont fait comme ça (un "bête" drag and drop). Emmerdements assurés.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai bien peur que non
> 
> ceci est dû à l'open firmware des powerpc, et non à l'os
> 
> ...


M'en doutais un peu  

Je le mettrais sur le DD externe firewire en ce cas


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Ah non, &#231;a je ne crois pas. C'est installateur obligatoire; Office installant ses diff&#233;rents fichiers dans diff&#233;rents dossiers sur l'OS, je ne vois comment tu vas pouvoir le faire par drag and drop.
> 
> R&#233;guli&#232;rement, des utilisateurs interviennent sur les forums parce qu'ils ont fait comme &#231;a (un "b&#234;te" drag and drop). Emmerdements assur&#233;s.


Pourtant, Office s'installe bel et bien par Drag & drop (quand tu ouvres le CD, il y a deux options, dont celle de simplement glisser le dossier Microsoft Office. Les dossiers &#233;parpill&#233;s dans le disque dur, ne se cr&#233;ent qu'au lancement des applis). L'installeur n'est propos&#233; que pour une installation personnalis&#233;e.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pourtant, Office s'installe bel et bien par Drag & drop (quand tu ouvres le CD, il y a deux options, dont celle de simplement glisser le dossier Microsoft Office. Les dossiers éparpillés dans le disque dur, ne se créent qu'au lancement des applis). L'installeur n'est proposé que pour une installation personnalisée.



A partir du CD, oui. 

Mais pas à partir d'un disque dur externe sur lequel le système a été cloné et Office installé , comme veut le faire TITOUX.

Ou alors c'est moi qui ai tout compris de travers sur les intentions de TITOUX...


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Ah non, &#231;a je ne crois pas. C'est installateur obligatoire; Office installant ses diff&#233;rents fichiers dans diff&#233;rents dossiers sur l'OS, je ne vois comment tu vas pouvoir le faire par drag and drop.
> 
> R&#233;guli&#232;rement, des utilisateurs interviennent sur les forums parce qu'ils ont fait comme &#231;a (un "b&#234;te" drag and drop). Emmerdements assur&#233;s.



et &#231;a c'est quoi alors ?!






edit : sorry j'avais pas vu ton post suivant 

mais sinon m&#234;me &#224; partir d'un clone, je le fais tout le temps et je n'ai JAMAIS eu aucun probl&#232;me


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A partir du CD, oui.
> 
> Mais pas à partir d'un disque dur externe sur lequel le système a été cloné et Office installé , comme veut le faire TITOUX.
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui ai tout compris de travers sur les intentions de TITOUX...


J'avais manqué cette partie 

Mais, tu peux le faire aussi. Et tu peux même récupérer les dossiers éparpillés, créés au lancement, et les mettre à la même place. C'est pleinement fonctionnel (je l'avais fait à partir d'une sauvegarde). Par contre, qu'en sera-t-il de ces dossiers-là avec Leopard (car là, on part d'une installation faite sur un autre système) ? Ça je l'ignore


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et ça c'est quoi alors ?!



Oui; à partir du CD. 
Cf. la question de Titoux et mes 2 réponses.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui; à partir du CD.
> Cf. la question de Titoux et mes 2 réponses.



oui j'avais vu  
j'ai édité mon post en même temps que tu as posté celui-ci


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Par contre, qu'en sera-t-il de ces dossiers-là avec Leopard (car là, on part d'une installation faite sur un autre système) ? Ça je l'ignore



ben les dossiers existeront toujours et office ira toujours les chercher là où il le faut


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> J'avais manqué cette partie
> 
> Mais, tu peux le faire aussi. Et tu peux même récupérer les dossiers éparpillés, créés au lancement, et les mettre à la même place. C'est pleinement fonctionnel (je l'avais fait à partir d'une sauvegarde). Par contre, qu'en sera-t-il de ces dossiers-là avec Leopard (car là, on part d'une installation faite sur un autre système) ? Ça je l'ignore



Théoriquement, oui. 

Pratiquement, je te souhaite bonne chance pour tout remettre en place.

Pourquoi faire très simple quand on peut se compliquer la vie, hein  ! 


Le plus simple est de tout réinstaller, comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier post, à partir du CD. Dans ce cas, on peut effectivement choisir l'installateur ou le drag and drop.

Par contre on repart de zéro concernant Office (on perd ses réglages et ses préférences)...


Edit: les posts se croisent. 



Toumak a dit:


> mais sinon même à partir d'un clone, je le fais tout le temps et je n'ai JAMAIS eu aucun problème



Bon ben c'est tout bon, alors; tu pourras lui donner la procédure...


----------



## TITOUX (16 Octobre 2007)

Et si on a plus le C.D d'installation ??  Il faut en querir un autre??? ( de Microsoft office)


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

TITOUX a dit:


> Et si on a plus le C.D d'installation ??  Il faut en querir un autre??? ( de Microsoft office)



TITOUX, tu fais ch*er !


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

TITOUX a dit:


> Et si on a plus le C.D d'installation ??  Il faut en querir un autre??? ( de Microsoft office)



le principal c'est pas le cd, c'est la clé
il faut absolument que tu aies toujours ta clé
après il y a toujours moyen de retrouver un cd ...


----------



## pi-xi (16 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit tuto est prévu  et je donnerais la méthode qui me semble la plus fiable :
> 
> - sauvegarde du "Home" sur support externe
> - Démarrer sur DVD léopard
> ...


 

oui :love:


----------



## Ploumette (16 Octobre 2007)

Avec grand plaisir !  

Merci !


----------



## djgregb (16 Octobre 2007)

leopard commandé donc j'attends le plus d'infos possible sur l'installe .
mais de toute façon je pense formaté et repartir sur une base propre ( eh oui je viens du monde PC a la base avec ses reinstalle tous les 6 mois donc je suis habitué :rateau: )


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> oui :love:





Ploumette a dit:


> Avec grand plaisir !
> 
> Merci !



Ok ca marche


----------



## Poutchi (17 Octobre 2007)

Apparament il existe une "nouvelle" option lors de l'installation de L&#233;opard.

Vu sur une vid&#233;o sur Youtube: &#224; l'installation, L&#233;opard te propose de sauvegarder ton ancien syst&#232;me sur un disque dur externe afin de le r&#233;cuperer ult&#233;rieurement &#224; l'aide de...

Time Machine  je crois que c'est plut&#244;t comme ca que j'installerai L&#233;opard moi

Installation propre puisque disque dur nettoy&#233;, et possibilit&#233; de r&#233;cuperer ses fichiers gr&#226;ce &#224; une appli 100&#37; int&#233;gr&#233;e dans mac OS! Parfait


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour l'info, enfin de toute fa&#231;on, comme les avis divergent, je crois que plusieurs m&#233;thodes d'installations vont &#234;tre pr&#233;conis&#233;es


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, enfin de toute façon, comme les avis divergent, je crois que plusieurs méthodes d'installations vont être préconisées



comme toujours dans tous les domaines


----------



## LiesWest (17 Octobre 2007)

Bon excusez moi si c'est passé, mais comment on fait une "clean install" ?
si on est sur tiger et qu'on veut passer sur leopard de façon propre comme qui dirait ?


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2007)

LiesWest a dit:


> Bon excusez moi si c'est pass&#233;, mais comment on fait une "clean install" ?
> si on est sur tiger et qu'on veut passer sur leopard de fa&#231;on propre comme qui dirait ?



Tu vas faire booter ton ordi sur les cd d'installation et lors de l'installation tu vas lui demander d'effacer et d'installer...


----------



## LiesWest (17 Octobre 2007)

Euuh, bouter ?? 
en gros j'aurais tiger je foutrais le cd de leopard et il me demandera effacer et installer je mettrais oui ? et il efface tout, même le contenu du dd ? 
merci


----------



## pi-xi (17 Octobre 2007)

on peut pas savoir nous, humains : on l'a pas encore

et Time Machine c'est pour aller dans le passé, pas le futur


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2007)

LiesWest a dit:


> Euuh, bouter ??
> en gros j'aurais tiger je foutrais le cd de leopard et il me demandera effacer et installer je mettrais oui ? et il efface tout, m&#234;me le contenu du dd ?
> merci


Par cette installation il efface tout!
Pour &#231;a  tu mets le cd de l&#233;opard, tu red&#233;marre ton ordi en restant appuy&#233; sur la touche C, il lancera le dvd d'installation et te proposera diff&#233;rente instalation, tu choisis "effacer et installer"... et tu attends que le f&#233;lin sinstalle!


----------



## LiesWest (17 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Par cette installation il efface tout!
> Pour ça  tu mets le cd de léopard, tu redémarre ton ordi en restant appuyé sur la touche D, il lancera le dvd d'installation et te proposera différente instalation, tu choisis "effacer et installer"... et tu attends que le félin sinstalle!



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

C xao, la touche C ...


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> C xao, la touche C ...



C'est ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai dit



pourquoi t'as corrigé  
je vais passer pour un fou maintenant :rateau:


----------



## djgregb (17 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Apparament il existe une "nouvelle" option lors de l'installation de Léopard.
> 
> Vu sur une vidéo sur Youtube: à l'installation, Léopard te propose de sauvegarder ton ancien système sur un disque dur externe afin de le récuperer ultérieurement à l'aide de...
> 
> ...



a etudier car ça me semble la plus simple pour migrer tiger vers leopard ...
voici une video montrant different screen ...

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iYFZiB-TTNs


----------



## marc792549 (18 Octobre 2007)

A titre d'information, depuis 1990 j'ai toujours fait les mises à jour système sur mes Macs sans formatage ni autre complication. 

Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème ni ralentissement.

Apple maitrise tout cela parfaitement depuis des lustres.  

Même quand je change de disque dur, je recopie l'ancien Système (avec SuperDuper pour OSX)

Donc pour Léopard ce sera pareil.


----------



## ckyja (18 Octobre 2007)

oui oui oui oui !!!


----------



## ckyja (18 Octobre 2007)

&#224; que grand merci

et bravo pour ton super travail qui m'aide vraiment bien


----------



## chounim (18 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part, j'vais commencer par installer l&#233;opard sur un disque dur externe, histoire de m'habituer a la bete, et bidouiller, partout, beaucoup, histoire de voir ou son les failles et les trucs a plus recommencer ^^
comme ca, mon tiger reste op&#233;rationnel quelque soit mes b&#233;tises, et puis ensuite, si il e plait vraiment, et que tout est bien compatible...je bascule leopard en interne et me r&#233;instal tiger en externe avec mes applications "pro" pas encore a jour.


----------



## romsi (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon question dont je connais la réponse mais je soulève le problème au cas ou quelqu'un aurais THE SOLUCE :

J'ai acheté Ilife 08 sous Tiger, avec cette instalation nous conservons Imovie HD ce qui me va bien.

Je souhaite réaliser une clean instal de Leopard ( formatge du disque et instal, le plus clean selon moi), et puis donc installer Ilife 08.

Question fermé : Vais je conserver Imovie HD... bien évidement non

Question ouverte : Comment récupérer Imovie HD ? qui lui permet un réel montage vidéo sachant qu'il avait été installé par défaut à l'achat du macbook?

je ne pense pas pouvoir l'installer via le CD de tiger a partir du dossier complémentaire...

voili voilou merci pour  ceux qui savent...


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

tu parle de la version d'imovie présente sur ton dvd d'install ou la version d'ilife 08 ?
dans tout les cas tu pourras le réinstaller, il te suffira de mettre soit le cd d'install de tiger ou d'ilife 08


----------



## pi-xi (18 Octobre 2007)

j'ai vu sur YouTube que lors de l'install' de Leopard on peut paramétrer un Disque Dur Externe pour TimeMachine (eh c'est quoi toutes ces majuscules ? on n'est pas en Allemagne :rateau: )

... mais je me pose la question suivante :

à votre avis, sur le disque dur Time machine, il y aurait :
1. uniquement mes photos et ma musique (j'arrête les exemples là)

ou bien

2. mes photos, ma musique... et les logiciels pour les lire ?


Je dis ça pour la raison suivante : autant je suis super d'accord pour avoir un backup de mes photos et ma musique, autant avoir un backup des logiciels qui les lisent prendrait à mon avis de la place sans raison dans la mesure où j'ai les CD d'installation


je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair dans ma question ? :rose:


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

tu backup ce que tu veux
si tu veux sauver juste tes photos ou juste tes photos et tes logiciels, tu peux  

mais lors de l'install,timemachine ne propose pas de backuper vos documents, il propose juste d'installer le système et de rapatrier vos documents
je pense que vous vous embrouillez


----------



## djgregb (18 Octobre 2007)

a mon avis il faudra mieux prevoir soi meme sa sauvegarde avant de tester Time Machine ...
sinon gare aux bug ou erreur :rateau:


----------



## Poutchi (18 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu backup ce que tu veux
> si tu veux sauver juste tes photos ou juste tes photos et tes logiciels, tu peux
> 
> mais lors de l'install,timemachine ne propose pas de backuper vos documents, il propose juste d'installer le syst&#232;me et de rapatrier vos documents
> je pense que vous vous embrouillez


Heu oui moi je m'embrouille l&#224;..voici ce que je lis depuis la vid&#233;o d'install de Youtube:
* TimeMachine: Mac OSX can backup your existing system before installing using Time Machine.

*puis une case &#224; cocher "Backup my existing system"

Donc j'en conclus qu'il sauvegarde bien les documents existants avant l'installation, non? :hein: je comprends plus rien sinon


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Heu oui moi je m'embrouille là..voici ce que je lis depuis la vidéo d'install de Youtube:
> * TimeMachine: Mac OSX can backup your existing system before installing using Time Machine.
> 
> *puis une case à cocher "Backup my existing system"
> ...



autant pour moi alors, je n'ai pas vu la vidéo et  cette fonction n'est pas présente sur la build que j'utilise
donc voilà, si c'est possible c'est cool


----------



## Poutchi (18 Octobre 2007)

la vidéo en question a été postée page précédente, elle est là

==> 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iYFZiB-TTNs ;-)


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> la vidéo en question a été postée page précédente, elle est là
> 
> ==>
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iYFZiB-TTNs ;-)



merci pour l'info  
génial  
je pense que tout le monde devrait faire comme ça
il faut biensur un support pour la sauvegarde mais c'est vraiment pratique  
moi je ferai comme ça


----------



## bafien (18 Octobre 2007)

romsi a dit:


> Bon question dont je connais la réponse mais je soulève le problème au cas ou quelqu'un aurais THE SOLUCE :
> 
> J'ai acheté Ilife 08 sous Tiger, avec cette instalation nous conservons Imovie HD ce qui me va bien.
> 
> ...



Tu peux récupérer iMovie HD avec deux solutions:

1) tu as les dvd Tiger, donc tu peux installer uniquement iLife 06 et uniquement iMovie HD
2) Apple à mis en ligne iMovie HD pour les personnes qui n'arrivent pas à faire tourner le nouveau iMovie sur des machines plus anciennes.

A+


----------



## Nanaky (18 Octobre 2007)

Peut on récupérer les applis avec un clone du Mac sous tiger, vers ce même Mac désormais sous Léopard ??


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Peut on récupérer les applis avec un clone du Mac sous tiger, vers ce même Mac désormais sous Léopard ??



les applications installées par simple glisser+déposer OUI
les applications installées via un installeur NON


----------



## Ryuuga (18 Octobre 2007)

Salut, j'ai quelques questions à propos du passage d'un OSX à un autre... (Oui je suis nouveau à l'univers Mac et donc inculte désolé)

Lors de l'upgrade, est-ce que les fichiers (musique, images, etc... Mais pas les programmes) sont perdus? Ou est-ce qu'il y a une sauvegarde des documents qui est faite?

J'ai lu quelques posts avant que l'on pouvait récupérer les programmes sous Léopard (iMovie ainsi que la suite iLife en général) à partir du cd d'installation de Tiger... Est-ce que c'est compliqué? Y a-t-il quelque chose de particulier à faire comme opération pour que ça se fasse? J'espère qu'il n'y a pas un nombre d'utilisation limité, sinon en cas de bug je me retrouverai bien:mouais:

Etant donné que je n'ai mon Macbook que depuis une semaine ça m'embêterait un peu de devoir déjà perdre TOUS mes fichiers alors qu'il m'a fallu un sacré moment pour tout mettre dessus...

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

Pour ne pas perdre tes fichiers, fais tout simplement une sauvegarde sur support externe


----------



## Ploumette (19 Octobre 2007)

Intéressantes toutes ces méthodes ...


----------



## Php21 (19 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit tuto est prévu  et je donnerais la méthode qui me semble la plus fiable :
> 
> - sauvegarde du "Home" sur support externe
> - Démarrer sur DVD léopard
> ...



   

Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

Je me demande s'il y a pas moyen de tromper l'assistant de migration pour justement sauver que son home et des dossiers vides syst&#232;me  dans une image disque afin qu'il le prenne pour un syst&#232;me, ce serait quand m&#234;me vachement plus simple.


----------



## Php21 (19 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Apparament il existe une "nouvelle" option lors de l'installation de Léopard.
> 
> Vu sur une vidéo sur Youtube: à l'installation, Léopard te propose de sauvegarder ton ancien système sur un disque dur externe afin de le récuperer ultérieurement à l'aide de...
> 
> ...



Et pour Time Machine, il faut un un disque dur externe d'un type en particulier ou bien peu importe ???


----------



## Poutchi (19 Octobre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Et pour Time Machine, il faut un un disque dur externe d'un type en particulier ou bien peu importe ???



un bête disque dur externe comme tu en trouve partout


----------



## Php21 (19 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> un bête disque dur externe comme tu en trouve partout



Merci  :rateau:


----------



## pi-xi (19 Octobre 2007)

et je peux utiliser le disque dur sur lequel j'ai des fichiers de PC ?

ou faut il que le DD Time Machine soit exclusivmeent utilisé pour faire du time machine ?


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je me demande s'il y a pas moyen de tromper l'assistant de migration pour justement sauver que son home et des dossiers vides système  dans une image disque afin qu'il le prenne pour un système, ce serait quand même vachement plus simple.



de quelle étape parles-tu ? tu backup créé par TM au moment de l'install ?
si c'est ça, je pense qu'on peut sauver juste ce qu'on veut


----------



## Chamalo (19 Octobre 2007)

Petite question :

Apple propose pour 9 Leopard en version Up to date. Ca veut dire qu'il faut que tiger soit installé obligatoirement ? 
Si oui je trouve pas ca tres propre comme installe, surtout si on formate : il faut reinstalle tiger puis leopard.

Par contre si c'est comme windows : il suffit de mette le dvd de la version precedente pour prouver qu on l'a bien et ensuite installe direct.

Quelq'un a des infos ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2007)

Les dernière infos toutes fraîches sur l'installation de Leopard ici en fin de vidéo.


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Octobre 2007)

Chamalo a dit:


> Petite question :
> 
> Apple propose pour 9 Leopard en version Up to date. Ca veut dire qu'il faut que tiger soit installé obligatoirement ?
> Si oui je trouve pas ca tres propre comme installe, surtout si on formate : il faut reinstalle tiger puis leopard.
> ...



Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas propre? Le DVD de Leopard voit que tu as Tiger, il te propose ensuite une clean install ou les autres options comme la version OEM


----------



## Chamalo (19 Octobre 2007)

ok parfait

donc j installe leopard, et au bout d un moment, mon system ne marche plus, je dois formater :

qu est ce que je vais devoir faire ? reinstallé tiger pour pouvoir installer leopard ? ou est ce que je vais kand meme pourvoir reinstaller leopard direct ?


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2007)

Qu'est-ce qui vous dit que ce n'est pas une version complète que l'on vous refile, au prix d'une mise-à-jour ?


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui vous dit que ce n'est pas une version complète que l'on vous refile, au prix d'une mise-à-jour ?



Ce ne serait pas logique 

Et pour répondre à ta question, je ne sais pas  Mais je pense que vu que tu as déja léopard, tu ne serais pas obligé d'installer Tiger avant..


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

Il y a les deux écoles, si je puis dire.

Les mises-à-jour qui ne s'installent que si elles détectent une ancienne version déjà installée.

Les mises-à-jour qui sont en fait des versions complètes, mais que le vendeur ne vous refile que si vous fournissez les preuves que vous y avez droit.


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a les deux écoles, si je puis dire.
> 
> Les mises-à-jour qui ne s'installent que si elles détectent une ancienne version déjà installée.
> 
> Les mises-à-jour qui sont en fait des versions complètes, mais que le vendeur ne vous refile que si vous fournissez les preuves que vous y avez droit.



Plus logique 

Wait & See


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

divoli a raison
apple ne vend pas de mise à jour
apple ne vend que des versions complètes

si vous avez reçu votre mac après le 1er octobre et que vous payez les 9
c'est exactement la même version dans la même boite que ceux qui l'ont commandé pour 129 que vous recevrez


----------



## Ryuuga (20 Octobre 2007)

Apparemment, à ce que j'ai vu sur la vidéo donnée par Moonwalker, il n'y aurait même pas besoin de sauvegarder ses documents où que ce soit, tout est conservé par défaut... Ca m'arrangerait pas mal si c'était vraiment le cas, parce que j'ai la flemme d'acheter un DD externe juste pour installer Leopard, surtout que mon MB étant flambant neuf (une semaine à peine), je n'ai que 20Go d'utilisés...

Wait & See à la réception de ma version de Leopard à 895


----------



## Chamalo (20 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> divoli a raison
> apple ne vend pas de mise à jour
> apple ne vend que des versions complètes
> 
> ...



Je demande ca, car quand je passe commande c'est bien marqué : Leopard up-tp-date. c est pour ca ca ma fait reflechir


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> Apparemment, à ce que j'ai vu sur la vidéo donnée par Moonwalker, il n'y aurait même pas besoin de sauvegarder ses documents où que ce soit, tout est conservé par défaut... Ca m'arrangerait pas mal si c'était vraiment le cas, parce que j'ai la flemme d'acheter un DD externe juste pour installer Leopard, surtout que mon MB étant flambant neuf (une semaine à peine), je n'ai que 20Go d'utilisés...
> 
> Wait & See à la réception de ma version de Leopard à 895



on a toujours pu faire ça en choisissant l'option installer et archiver
de cette manière on garde nos préférences et applications


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

En m&#234;me temps c'est le moment d'acheter un externe pour dormir tranquille&#8230;


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait ...
Tout le monde devrait en avoir un sous la main, "Just in Case"


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

Je voulais savoir moi j'ai un macbook et je n'ai pas de DD externe est-ce que je peux faire la maj vers leopard sans risque que sa efface tout le DD? parce que j'ai des chose tres tres importante dessus 

j'ai pour plus de 1000 euro en musique bon sa j'ai fait un backup mais niveau appli j'ai depens&#233; pas mal et j'ai des photo et autre document important 

Je viens de commender un ipod touch donc je n'ai plus asser d'argent pour un DD externe 

Donc est-il possible de faire la maj sans perdre aucun contenu de mon DD?

Et combien de GB represente la maj?

Edit: et est-ce que tout mes programme vont fonctionner? (toast, mac the ripper, vlc,jing,transsmission,microsoft word,limewire,ialertu,google earth,tunatic,foobillard,djay,zattoo,livequartz,msn,virtuedesktop,adobe reader,seismac et plein d'autre?)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

Des choses tr&#232;s tr&#232;s importantes sans backup, lol.


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

destoyeur a dit:


> Je voulais savoir moi j'ai un macbook et je n'ai pas de DD externe est-ce que je peux faire la maj vers leopard sans risque que sa efface tout le DD? parce que j'ai des chose tres tres importante dessus
> 
> j'ai pour plus de 1000 euro en musique bon sa j'ai fait un backup mais niveau appli j'ai depensé pas mal et j'ai des photo et autre document important
> 
> ...



tu pourras durant l'installation demander d'installer et archiver (comme on l'a dit 1000 fois mais bon ...  et dans ce post en plus)
là tu garderas tes préférences, fichiers, ...


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

ben mon mac a jamais buger j'ai jamais eu AUCUN probl&#232;me avec en 5 ans avec mon imac alors pourquoi faire un backup?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

C'est bien clair, je ne peux pas te r&#233;pondre, j'en ai aval&#233; ma souris.


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

destoyeur a dit:


> ben mon mac a jamais buger j'ai jamais eu AUCUN problème avec en 5 ans avec mon imac alors pourquoi faire un backup?



au cas où, justement tu aurais un problème  

par exemple, un dd peté, ça arrive généralement sans crier gare, et dans ce cas là, tu l'aurais profong


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

Bon alors mon prochain achat sera un DD externe

Edit: Vous me conseiller quoi qui soit de bonne qualit&#233; et pas trop ch&#232;re? pour une capacit&#233; d'environ 80-100 GB?


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

destoyeur a dit:


> Bon alors mon prochain achat sera un DD externe



bonne r&#233;ponse  

surtout qu'aujourd'hui on trouve tout un tas de dd &#224; des prix vraiment TRES attractifs 

et au fait, Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

Et profite de graver des dvd, tu l'as dis toi-m&#234;me : tu as des donn&#233;es tr&#232;s importantes (et la moyenne d'&#226;ge d'un disque c'est dans les 5 ans).


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

ils faudra aussi que j'aille en racheter d'ailleur ^^'

j'ai fais un edit sur mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dant, je sais pas si vous vous y connaisez en DD?


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

si tu cherches un dd dans les 80-100 GB, et que tu es assez nomade, je te conseille de prendre un externe 2,5", pas besoin d'alim externe et &#231;a prend pas de place
et &#231;a se trouve d&#233;j&#224; aux environ de 70&#8364;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/3/disque-dur-externe.html


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Aenelia (20 Octobre 2007)

Prends un Passport de Western Digital, tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## pi-xi (20 Octobre 2007)

super comme discussion mais on dévie un peu  

mais je me pose les mêmes questions que vous et je n'ai pas trouvé le post "quels critères pour un bon DD externe"

ce serait du genre : alimentation ou auto-alimenté, taille la meilleure, bruit, port (usb / firewire 400 800), le laisser brancher tout le temps ou seulement pendant la sauvegarde Time Meuchine etc...


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

[HS]

Tout d&#233;pend si tu cherches un "gros" ou un "petit" dd externe
les 3,5" = grande capacit&#233; mais besoin d'une alim externe
les 2,5" = petite capacit&#233; mais g&#233;n&#233;ralement auto aliment&#233; par le port usb ou firewire

apr&#232;s, pour chaque cat&#233;gorie, il y a des disques plus ou moins performants, plus ou moins bruyants, plus ou moins chauffants
l&#224; chaque marque &#224; ses qualit&#233;s et ses d&#233;fauts
tu trouveras toutes les infos et tests qu'il te faut sur des sites comme pcinpact, clubic, presence-pc, ...  

[/HS]


----------



## pi-xi (20 Octobre 2007)

Hs de remerciement (et après on arrête hein  ) : merki

sinon je viens de voir que mon DD externe 2,5 pouces qui contient des photos de mon dernier PC ne peut qu'être lu par mon nouvel iMac ; je n'arrive pas à glisser-déposer des fichiers dessus // et en regardant la notice, je vois que pour Mac il faut le formater d'une certaine manière ; 
conclusion mon Leopard va devoir être installé sur le Tiger (j'aurais préféré faire un backup, puis que Leopard bazarde tout, puis réinstaller mes photos, ma musique...)


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

effectivement, il faut préciser qu'un disque externe ne sert à rien s'il est formatté en ntfs


----------



## pi-xi (20 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> effectivement, il faut préciser qu'un disque externe ne sert à rien s'il est formatté en ntfs



dois-je rappeler que le topic s'appelle "pour les nuls" ?  

donc faut pas s'étonner des questions/remarques de novices  


sinon Leopard le 26 à 18h
on pourra l'acheter dans une Rnac ou un Apple Center le 26 avant 18h ??


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

Tout revendeur le fournissant avant l'heure aura la t&#234;te tranch&#233;e. 




http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/macos/822/et_toi_comment_tu_l_installes_leopard/


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> dois-je rappeler que le topic s'appelle "pour les nuls" ?
> 
> donc faut pas s'étonner des questions/remarques de novices
> 
> ...



c'est bien pour ça que je le rappelle  

c'est quoi ça une Rnac d'abord


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est bien pour ça que je le rappelle
> 
> c'est quoi ça une Rnac d'abord



C'est un peu comme une Tnac. 



Faut changer de costard, pour faire la star... :style:


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6831/storeva-x-5-120-go-5400tmn-usb-20-noir.html

Vous en pensez quoi?

Sinon j'ai une question si quelqu'un le t&#233;l&#233;charge (leopard) est-ce que apple a un moyen de le savoir?

parce que je me souviens avoir lu que tant de maj tiger avait &#233;t&#233; t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e en P2P

Ou ils ont juste fais une estimation?


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

destoyeur a dit:


> Sinon j'ai une question si quelqu'un le t&#233;l&#233;charge (leopard) est-ce que apple a un moyen de le savoir?



Ce sera forc&#233;ment une version pirat&#233;e. 








Pas bien.


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

Ma question c'est comment fais apple pour le savoir

en fait il le savent vraiment ou ils font des estim?


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis, Apple n'a aucun moyen réel de le savoir. Ce d'autant plus qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de protection, style activation.

On privilégiera l'honnêteté, d'autant que ce serait dommage d'en arriver à ce qu'Apple impose un système d'activation "à la Microsoft"...


----------



## destoyeur (20 Octobre 2007)

Ouais je trouvais bizarre quand j'ai ouvert tiger y avait juste le cd et j'ai passer 5 min a chercher le code d activation ^^'

sinon vous trouver comment le DD externe?


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

ben c'est un dd externe classique  
il y a s&#251;rement des avis de personnes l'ayant achet&#233; qui t'en diront plus (les avis, pas les personnes  )

sinon c'est quoi cette question de leopard pirat&#233;, &#231;a va pas rester longtemps ces messages, c'est trop louche :mouais:


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

destoyeur a dit:


> sinon vous trouver comment le DD externe?




Je ne sais pas. Macway s'est fait une sp&#233;cialit&#233; de proposer des DD externes 2,5" qui sortent d'on ne sait o&#249; et que personne ne connait...

Regarde dans la partie du forum consacr&#233;e aux p&#233;riph&#233;riques.


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sinon c'est quoi cette question de leopard pirat&#233;, &#231;a va pas rester longtemps ces messages, c'est trop louche :mouais:



Pour &#234;tre clair avec ceux qui connaissent mal le monde Mac, Apple ne fournit pas MacOS X en t&#233;l&#233;chargement, mais uniquement sur support physique (CD/DVD).

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux laisser ce type d'avertissement.


----------



## Nanaky (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet précédent, j'ai cru comprendre que beaucoup d'entre vous préconise pour la MàJ de Léopard de faire un nettoyage complet du DD et d'y installer léopard. Mais sur le vidéos de présentation du site d'apple, le petit monsieur nous montre bien qu'il est possible de le faire simplement en "écrasant " Tiger. Du coup tout nos fichiers serait à leur place non ?

Si pourtant il est plutôt conseiller d'utiliser la 1er methode, comment faire avec Itunes pour garder toutes les pochettes d'album ainsi que les listes de lectures ? 
Même question en ce qui concerne Iphoto (d'autant que l'on passe a la nouvelles versions), l'organisation sera à refaire de zéro ??

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2007)

En toute honnêteté : je ne sais pas, ou du moins je préfère ne pas me prononcer avant d'avoir testé la choses.

D'un Tiger à l'autre, lors d'une "clean install", je glisse simplement le dossier iTunes depuis mon backup jusqu'à mon nouveau système. Lorsque je lance iTunes c'est pareil qu'avant.

Maintenant, quand j'achèterai Leopard, je tenterais la méthode de John Appleseed, pour essayer. Avec mes données sauvegardées sur un disque dur externe, je ne risquerai que de devoir recommencer l'installation.


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

pour itunes et iphoto il suffit simplement de sauver le dossier itunes du dossier musique et le dossier iphoto library du dossier images


----------



## jaguymac (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour chaque nouveau système je fais simplement une mise à jour et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes. Je trouve ça quand même beaucoup plus pratique.


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2007)

jaguymac a dit:


> Pour chaque nouveau système je fais simplement une mise à jour et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes. Je trouve ça quand même beaucoup plus pratique.


Roooo une mise à jour pour changer de système t'es balaise toi! 
Nan Léopard n'es pas une mise à jour, on ne peut pas la faire via le menu pomme! Il faut faire comme on l'a dit durant toute ces pages!


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si vous avez reçu votre mac après le 1er octobre et que vous payez les 9
> c'est exactement la même version dans la même boite que ceux qui l'ont commandé pour 129 que vous recevrez



8,95 SVP!  C'est tellement bon de payer Léopard ce prix là surtout dans mon cas!


----------



## jaguymac (21 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Roooo une mise à jour pour changer de système t'es balaise toi!
> Nan Léopard n'es pas une mise à jour, on ne peut pas la faire via le menu pomme! Il faut faire comme on l'a dit durant toute ces pages!




Ce que je voulais dire c'est que je n'efface jamais mon DD pour réinstaller le nouveau système, je mets le nouveau par dessus l'ancien.


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2007)

Moi je fete Léopard avant l'heure, *Attention 2000e post*!!!!!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau: 

Un ptit Hors sujet, mais tellement bon!


----------



## Xman (21 Octobre 2007)

jaguymac a dit:


> Pour chaque nouveau système je fais simplement une mise à jour et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes. Je trouve ça quand même beaucoup plus pratique.



Moi aussi, et beaucoup plus simple.
Bon ceci dit il est bon parfois de faire le ménage.
Mais dès lors que le système ne souffre d'aucun problème, je vois pas l'intérêt d'une clean install.


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2007)

Il y a deux types d'avantages à faire une _clean install_ (installation après formatage) :

cela peut éviter les éventuels problèmes de compatibilités, qu'Apple aurait pu laisser passer (peuvent pas tout tester, quand même)
cela permet de faire son ménage de printemps et revenir aux applications essentielles ; on ne remet que ce dont on a besoin et on repart sur un système tout nouveau tout beau.
Par exemple : les nouvelles fonctionnalités du système peuvent rendre inutiles certains applications ou services [je me demande si Little Snitch est toujours utile ; d'ores et déjà on sait que VirtueDesktop ou VirtualDesktop sont désormais inutiles etc.]

Après, c'est affaire de goût et de priorités


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a deux types d'avantages à faire une _clean install_ (installation après formatage) :
> cela peut éviter les éventuels problèmes de compatibilités, qu'Apple aurait pu laisser passer (peuvent pas tout tester, quand même)
> cela permet de faire son ménage de printemps et revenir aux applications essentielles ; on ne remet que ce dont on a besoin et on repart sur un système tout nouveau tout beau.
> Par exemple : les nouvelles fonctionnalités du système peuvent rendre inutiles certains applications ou services [je me demande si Little Snitch est toujours utile ; d'ores et déjà on sait que VirtueDesktop ou VirtualDesktop sont désormais inutiles etc.]
> ...



Entièrement d'accord. Ce peut-être long et ch*ant à faire, et cela demande une bonne organisation. Mais un fois que c'est fait, on repart sur de bonnes bases. 

Ceci dit, je ne vois pas quelle fonction pourrait rendre LS inutile.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Il me semblait avoir vu que l'on peut v&#233;rifier si une application essaye de communiquer vers le r&#233;seau, ce qui est le r&#244;le essentiel de LittleSnitch. J'ai d&#251; r&#234;ver  !


----------



## Toumak (22 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semblait avoir vu que l'on peut v&#233;rifier si une application essaye de communiquer vers le r&#233;seau, ce qui est le r&#244;le essentiel de LittleSnitch. J'ai d&#251; r&#234;ver  !



ce qu'on peut faire c'est restreindre les droits d'une applications


----------



## msinno (22 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une petite question. 

Est ceque CarbonCopyC. cr&#233;e un disque de d&#233;marage?? Parce que la je prepare activement la cage (mon macbook) &#224; recevoir le petit Leopard... Et donc je back up a tout va...


----------



## Nanaky (22 Octobre 2007)

Est ce qu'il y aurai un tit tutorial qui explique comment réaliser un clean install ?​


----------



## msinno (22 Octobre 2007)

il y en aura un normalement... Un ami du forum a pr&#233;ciser plus haut qu'il en ferait un...


----------



## Toumak (22 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> J'ai une petite question.
> 
> Est ceque CarbonCopyC. crée un disque de démarage?? Parce que la je prepare activement la cage (mon macbook) à recevoir le petit Leopard... Et donc je back up a tout va...



CCC crée une copie exacte du disque, càd il copie tout, et la copie est bootable  



msinno a dit:


> il y en aura un normalement... Un ami du forum a préciser plus haut qu'il en ferait un...



une amie s'il te plait  

non mais t'as vu ça MamaCass, t'es toute gentille avec les nioubes et eux y'zoublient ton nom  
quelle tristesse


----------



## msinno (22 Octobre 2007)

OHHHH MY GOOOOD

Je suis vraiment désolé MamaCass... Je n'avait pas en mémoire ton nom... 

Mais merci pour ton futur Tuto... 

Ps: Plus d'un an de mac dans les pates môa... suis plus un newbi.. hein?? si??? bon :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (22 Octobre 2007)

P&#244; grave, p&#244; grave  je note les noms


----------



## pi-xi (22 Octobre 2007)

on l'aura vers 19h vendredi notre bô tutô en vidéô ? :love:


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Pauvre Mamacass, elle va avoir bcp de boulot avec l'arrivé de ce nouveau félin!


----------



## msinno (22 Octobre 2007)

encore un petite question (stupide celle la hein...) 

Leopard sera bien disponible vendredi soir &#224; 18h... dans les Fnac???????????????? Parce que sur leur site ils proposent le family pack... mais pas le pack quand ta pas de famille...


----------



## Exxon (22 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit tuto est prévu  et je donnerais la méthode qui me semble la plus fiable :
> 
> - sauvegarde du "Home" sur support externe
> - Démarrer sur DVD léopard
> ...


 
moi je dis un grand OUI


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Le serveur de Mamacass va craquer le 26, c'est moi qui vous le dit!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> on l'aura vers 19h vendredi notre bô tutô en vidéô ? :love:



:rateau::rateau::rateau: *19h*  ca fait un peu tôt, non ?  il sera en vente à 18h :modo:

Même en faisant extrement vite c'est impossible, j'ai soirée léopard :love: :rose:, donc ils seront en ligne samedi, je ferais au plus vite, promis 



xao85 a dit:


> Pauvre Mamacass, elle va avoir bcp de boulot avec l'arrivé de ce nouveau félin!



:love::love::love:



Exxon a dit:


> moi je dis un grand OUI







xao85 a dit:


> Le serveur de Mamacass va craquer le 26, c'est moi qui vous le dit!



Il tiendra la route, pas de problème  :rose:


----------



## Ploumette (22 Octobre 2007)

Merci MamaCass et ... bon courage !!!


----------



## leforban (22 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de finir de lire ce topic ( :rateau:  ) et j'y ai trouvé pas mal d'infos intéressantes. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de dd externe et ce n'est pas vraiment le moment pour moi d'en acheter un (question de sous et aussi car j'aimerai un nas). 
Bref je compte sauver mes données sur des dvd et peut etre sur le pc portable de mon pere.

Ce que j'aimerai, c'est que vous m'aidiez à faire une petite liste des choses à ne pas oublier de sauver. Je vais la commencée  

*

- Bibliotheque itunes
- Bibliotheque iphoto
- comptes mail
- signets safari
- images
- documents
- sites iweb
- machines virtuelles (vmware et parallels)
- config réseau (si complexe ou nombreuses ex : un portable)
- les séquences (vidéos)
- je vais aussi faire une liste des appli que j'utilise et que je réinstallerai

*

Si vous voyez autre chose lerci de m'aider à compléter la liste 
Merci !


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Je viens de finir de lire ce topic ( :rateau:  ) et j'y ai trouvé pas mal d'infos intéressantes. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de dd externe et ce n'est pas vraiment le moment pour moi d'en acheter un (question de sous et aussi car j'aimerai un nas).
> Bref je compte sauver mes données sur des dvd et peut etre sur le pc portable de mon pere.
> 
> Ce que j'aimerai, c'est que vous m'aidiez à faire une petite liste des choses à ne pas oublier de sauver. Je vais la commencée
> ...



Moi c'est simple je prend catégories par catégories et je sauvegarde tout, genre musique, images...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Si vous voyez autre chose merci de m'aider à compléter la liste
> Merci !



Le dossier Keychains.

Le Carnet d'Adresses .abbu. :love:


----------



## pi-xi (22 Octobre 2007)

on rappelle que c'est pour les nuls

(donc on précise ce qu'est un dossier quichène et un carnet d'adresses à bü ,merci  )


----------



## djgregb (22 Octobre 2007)

moi je sauvegarde la maison et c'est tout ...


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> moi je sauvegarde la maison et c'est tout ...



Oui mais ça sauvegarde la bibliothèque... et pour léopard j'irai pas m'amuser à la remplacer...


----------



## phimai01 (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir a tous, je suis nouveau sur Apple, je viens d acheter sur le net un mb et je suis un peu perdu, sur mon dd actuel j ai tiger 10.4.10 je ne possede pas le dvd d installe, pas fourni par le vendeur. j ai commande leopard et un nouveau dd plus gros, ma question est la suivante, est ce que je peu installer leopard direct sur le nouveau dd ou dois je cloner tiger sur le nouveau dd et installer leopard apres un peu d aide svp


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Tu mets le DD dans le Mac. Tu installes directement Leo dessus. Voili.


----------



## phimai01 (22 Octobre 2007)

merci pour la reponse rapide, direct sur le nouveau dd, un petit formatage et hop trop cool


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> on rappelle que c'est pour les nuls
> 
> (donc on précise ce qu'est un dossier quichène et un carnet d'adresses à bü ,merci  )



*Le dossier Keychains*, qui contient tous nos éléments de Trousseau d'Accès (mots de passe pour le web, etc), et qui est placé dans _Maison/Bibliothèque_.

*Le Carnet d'Adresses* dont on aura sauvegardé toutes les adresses par le menu _Fichier>Sauvegarder le Carnet_. :love:


----------



## leforban (22 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci pour les infos et les explications, j'ajoute ça à mes sauvegardes.


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

du coup, pour pas se prendre la tête, entre sauvers keychain, adress book, photos, docs, ...
on sauve notre jolie petite maison

on installe vite vite leopard parce qu'on en pourra plus de notre vie si on le fait pas, et on fait un tri après ... ou pas


----------



## pi-xi (23 Octobre 2007)

j'avais pris ça pour du 27em degré  

y a vraiment tout dans la maison alors ? :hein:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> y a vraiment tout dans la maison alors ? :hein:



La maison comprend toutes les donn&#233;es, r&#233;glages, pr&#233;f&#233;rences... de l'utilisateur 

Cool, non ? :style:


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Cool, non ? :style:



trop cool :style:


----------



## Aenelia (23 Octobre 2007)

Moi, je suis un fou. J'ai sauvegard&#233; mon dossier iTunes et iPhoto et mes favoris. Tout le reste (toutes mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences, iCal, etc). Je refais &#224; la main, &#231;a me permettra d'avoir un bon pr&#233;texte pour chippoter avec Leopard pendant des heures  Ma copine sera jalouse mais elle peut pas comprendre 

Bon je sauverai pt&#234;t bien aussi mon r&#233;pertoire lol.

///Edit: Je viens de me relire et j'ai l'impression de voir dans mon texte une l&#233;g&#232;re connotation zoophile.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

O&#249; se trouvent les param&#232;tres r&#233;seaux? (le fichier, pas le panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rences).

Parce que je n'ai pas envi de redemander toutes les cl&#233;s WEP/WPA de l&#224; o&#249; je suis pass&#233;.


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

[HS]

Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc et je vais passer pour un gros noob mais bon tampis.  

En fait il y a un dossier applications commun a tous les utilisateurs et un pour chaque utilisateurs non ?

Je l'ai pas repérer avant car je n'ai qu'une seule session sur mon mac  

Mais lequel est-il préférable d'utiliser en général ?

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:​
[/HS]


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a qu'un seul dossier applications, il est commun &#224; tous les utilisateurs.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Où se trouvent les paramètres réseaux? (le fichier, pas le panneau de préférences).
> 
> Parce que je n'ai pas envi de redemander toutes les clés WEP/WPA de là où je suis passé.


A priori cela doit-être "com.apple.PrefPane.Network.0017f22b738d.plist (Ne pas tenir compte de la liste entre le "." après Network et celui avant plist*)

C'est situé dans Maison/Biblio/Préférences/ByHost.

* Identifiant variable par machine


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Où se trouvent les paramètres réseaux? (le fichier, pas le panneau de préférences).
> 
> Parce que je n'ai pas envi de redemander toutes les clés WEP/WPA de là où je suis passé.



si ce sont des clés, je suppose dans le keychain


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> La maison comprend toutes les donn&#233;es, r&#233;glages, pr&#233;f&#233;rences... de l'utilisateur
> 
> Cool, non ? :style:


En fait ...


Toumak a dit:


> trop cool :style:


... c'est presque cool car ...


etudiant69 a dit:


> O&#249; se trouvent les param&#232;tres r&#233;seaux? (le fichier, pas le panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rences).
> 
> Parce que je n'ai pas envi de redemander toutes les cl&#233;s WEP/WPA de l&#224; o&#249; je suis pass&#233;.


... met le doigt sur un bon exemple de r&#233;glages qu'un utilisateur effectue, qui peuvent &#234;tre enregistr&#233;s dans des fichiers au niveau syst&#232;me (biblioth&#232;que de la machine pas celle de l'utilisateur).
Par exemple, dans "_/Library/Preferences_" on trouve le dossier _SystemConfiguration_ qui contient les fichiers :
	
	



```
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   3275 Jan  1  1970 NetworkInterfaces.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  admin     80 Jul 24 09:57 autodiskmount.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  zyxwv    392 Sep 24 13:40 com.apple.AutoWake.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  zyxwv 1892 May 29 15:53 com.apple.PowerManagement.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   6086 Oct 23 09:14 com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  zyxwv 958 Mar  3  2006 com.apple.nat.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  admin  35471 Oct 16 22:51 preferences.plist
```
dont on peut penser que c'est l'utilisateur _zyxwv_ qui les a modifi&#233;s.


etudiant69 a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'un seul dossier applications, il est commun &#224; tous les utilisateurs.


Oui-da. Mais un utilisateur peut fort bien avoir un dossier Applications dans son chez-lui. Tellement d'ailleurs que le syst&#232;me lui colloque automatiquement une ic&#244;ne appropri&#233;e.


----------



## pi-xi (23 Octobre 2007)

bon moi je suis loin de toutes ces considérations holomorphiques, je me demande juste s'il faudra mettre un Dollar devant (ou derrière je ne sais plus) ma clé WEP pour que le iMac "trouve" la freebox : début septembre j'ai passé 3 bonnes heures à comprendre que le rejet de ma clé venait de ce truc qui n'est dit nulle part sauf sur les forums


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Et ils sont mes r&#233;glages wifi ?  :rose:


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

Une partie des r&#233;glages wi-fi (les options du genre : je me connecte d&#232;s que je peux, la liste des r&#233;seaux connus etc.) sont au niveau g&#233;n&#233;ral.
Les clefs (WEP, WPA ...) sont dans le trousseau.


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Une partie des réglages wi-fi (les options du genre : je me connecte dès que je peux, la liste des réseaux connus etc.) sont au niveau général.
> Les clefs (WEP, WPA ...) sont dans le trousseau.



les réseaux préférés et tout ça, ça se trouve pas dans la biblio de l'user ?
étant donné que chaque user peut changer ses réseaux préférés


----------



## pi-xi (23 Octobre 2007)

bon, on est d'accord j'arrive sur Mac en septembre dernier donc je peux poser des questions totalement bêtes  :

je n'ai pas encore tout mis sur le mac, mais ce qui est dessus pourra pour mon cas tenir sur quelques DVD

Je compte tout effacer et remettre ensuite mes photos, ma musique et mes favoris safari (même pas mes mails dont l'historique est encore sur un PC), donc ça va être relativement simple pour moi


seulement vos questions/remarques me fichent les jetons :hein: : le trousseau c'est le truc qui contient les mots de passe, c'est ça, hein ?
Comme je ne souhaitais pas entrer un mot de passe à chaque allumage de la bête, j'ai appuyé comme sous Ouinedoze sur la touche "Enter" lorsqu'on m'a demandé de rentrer mon mot de passe. Et maintenant à chaque fois que le Mac veut se mettre à jour et me demande mon mon de passe, ben je fais tout betement "enter" et ça marche


D'où ma question (si, il y en a une  bravo à toi lecteur si tu es arrivé jusque là) : sous Leopard pour faire les choses proprement il faut que je rentre un "vrai" mot de passe ? Serai-je contraint de le taper à chaque démarrage ? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

Je ne pourrai r&#233;pondre qu'une fois la b&#234;te ronronnant chez moi ...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas une question de mot de passe vide ou pas vide

c'est une question de login automatique

si tu as laissé le login automatique (par défaut quand il n'y a qu'un utilisateur), peu importe ton mot de passe (vide ou avec 100 caractères) tu te loggeras sans devoir l'entrer


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

Comment peut on exporter son trousseau. Je n'y suis pas arriver l'option exporter &#233;tait gris&#233;e.. Et evidement je ne peux pas copier le dossier Keychain que j'ai gentillement sauvegarder qunad meme, dans mon nouveau tiger (r&#233;install&#233..?


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

peut-être peut-on l'exporter depuis le dvd d'install


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

comment ca?? je ne comprend pas ? lors de l'installation?? Parce que moi ce que je voulais faire c'etiat exporter tous mes mdp... la j'ai un peu tout perdu... Parce que le dossier Keychains est prot&#233;g&#233; et ne pas &#234;tre remplac&#233;... J'aimerai pouvoir le faire lors du passage a l&#233;opard...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

je disais juste que pour exporter son keychain, il faille peut-&#234;tre le faire depuis le dvd d'install
mais &#231;a n'est que supposition


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

Je vais essayer... c'est possible en effet... Mais la je n'ai pas mon mac... sui au travail sur windows et un tres moche IBM....  desespoir...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Je vais essayer... c'est possible en effet... Mais la je n'ai pas mon mac... sui au travail sur windows et un tres moche IBM....  desespoir...



tu nous diras quoi en rentrant ce soir


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un petit prob je veux transféré ma maison sur un PC portable relié par cable a mon routeur tout comme mon imac mais le transfert se coupe toujours apres quelques gigas...

Comment faire pour transféré les 30 gigas sans coupure ?


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

par réseau c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux, en plus de mac à pc

tu n'as pas un disque externe pour simplifier la chose ?


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

Non malheureusement, je dois choisir  entre acheter un disque dur externe ou leopard ^^


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

A moins que peut-etre que dossiers par dossiers &#231;a devrait passer... Enfin j'espere ^^


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

Avec un reseau Gigabit, ca devrait prendre seulement 4 minutes...


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

Malheureusement mon r&#233;seau n'est pas gigabit.

Sinon &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; ne copiant a chaque fois de petit fichiers. Je suis donc pret pour le formatage de vendredi ou samedi ^^


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

Bienvenu au club... moi aussi je suis pret... Dans les starting block...et vivement vendredi soir ma soir&#233;e de ti geek de l'ann&#233;e...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> J'ai un petit prob je veux transf&#233;r&#233; ma maison sur un PC portable reli&#233; par cable a mon routeur tout comme mon imac mais le transfert se coupe toujours apres quelques gigas...
> 
> Comment faire pour transf&#233;r&#233; les 30 gigas sans coupure ?



Si ton pc est format&#233; en NTFS (standard) ca ne marchera pas.
Si il est en FAT32, ca ne passera pas non plus.

Cause : format de fichier (nb de caract&#232;res, etc) fichiers syst&#232;me non compatibles.
Pour sauvegarder ta maison (surtout la biblioth&#232;que) il te faut un disque en HFS+


----------



## leforban (23 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Cause : format de fichier (nb de caractères, etc) fichiers système non compatibles.
> Pour sauvegarder ta maison (surtout la bibliothèque) il te faut un disque en HFS+



Je viens d'en faire les frais  

Tous les caracteres " / " ne passe pas. Me reste plus qu'a ressortir mes dvd. En tout cas je sais ce que je vais demander pour noel ... --> Un DD externe   :rose:


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si ton pc est format&#233; en NTFS (standard) ca ne marchera pas.
> Si il est en FAT32, ca ne passera pas non plus.
> 
> Cause : format de fichier (nb de caract&#232;res, etc) fichiers syst&#232;me non compatibles.
> Pour sauvegarder ta maison (surtout la biblioth&#232;que) il te faut un disque en HFS+



c'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention aux noms des fichiers/dossiers mais il est tout &#224; fait possible de copier via un r&#233;seau des donn&#233;es d'un mac sur un pc

c'est pas &#233;vident &#224; mettre en place quand on l'a jamais fait, mais c'est faisable


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2007)

Oui tout d&#233;pend du format des disques


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> seulement vos questions/remarques me fichent les jetons :hein: : le trousseau c'est le truc qui contient les mots de passe, c'est ça, hein ?
> Comme je ne souhaitais pas entrer un mot de passe à chaque allumage de la bête, j'ai appuyé comme sous Ouinedoze sur la touche "Enter" lorsqu'on m'a demandé de rentrer mon mot de passe. Et maintenant à chaque fois que le Mac veut se mettre à jour et me demande mon mon de passe, ben je fais tout betement "enter" et ça marche




Le trousseau est dans l'application _Trousseau d'accès_ : va voir dedans ce qui s'y trouve !
Moi, j'y trouve les mots de passe Internet (Orange), Applications (Skype, Pando, iBackup), AirPort, formulaire web (Paypal, sites d'achats), .Mac,
et tous mes mots de passe 1Passwd (une application qui est plus souple que Trousseau d'accès, et qui me sert pour toutes mes connections web).

Le "mot de passe à l'allumage de la bête" est celui de ta session, et dans Tiger, tu peux le changer avec le DVD d'install (voire _Préférences Système > Comptes_ pour les autres Comptes): tu peux un jour décider d'avoir un mot de passe en 25 caractères !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais &#231;a sauvegarde la biblioth&#232;que... et pour l&#233;opard j'irai pas m'amuser &#224; la remplacer...



Je ne comprends pas trop ta remarque. Sauvegarder la maison me semble suffisant, non ? 

Ensuite, il suffit d'aller piocher dans les diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments pr&#233;sents dans la maison et de r&#233;installer &#224; la main ce que l'on veut transf&#233;rer sous L&#233;peurd.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

Si on veut garder juste ses mails ses comptes sa musique et ses photos on fit quoi exactement ??? car meme dans ma maison j'aimerais faire du tri


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas faux. 

Par sécurité, je vais quand même prendre toute ma maison (elle ne fait que 7go, et mon énorme collec' de MP3 est sur un DD externe). 

Je suis du genre à jeter un fichier un jour et à le regretter le lendemain.  

Donc, je prends tout et je ferais le tri un jour, à l'instar des données de mon ancien PC savamment rangées dans un dossier fort justement nommé "A trier !!! URGENT !!!" depuis deux ans...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Si on veut garder juste ses mails ses comptes sa musique et ses photos on fit quoi exactement ??? car meme dans ma maison j'aimerais faire du tri



pour les mails : 
copier le dossier mail dans maison>bibliothèque
+
copier le dichier com.apple.mail.plist dans maison>bibliothèque>préférences

pour la musique :
copier le dossier itunes dans le dossier maison>musique

pour les photos :
copier le dossier iphoto library dans le dossier maison>images

voilà


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, c'etais pour mail que ca m'interessais surtout et c'est parfait


----------



## pi-xi (23 Octobre 2007)

wooh j'allais oublier de backuper mes widgets :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

loooooooool


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Ben c'est imortant: par ex. je pr&#233;f&#232;re avoir le widget m&#233;t&#233;o en fran&#231;ais plut&#244;t qu'en anglais


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

ce qui est surtout chiant si on oublie de sauver ses widgets, c'est qu'on en a tellement (je sais pas pour vous mais moi ...), qu'on se souvient plus de tous ceux qu'on a installé  
sinon, pour ceux qui tiennent une liste, on peut toujours les retrouver


----------



## leforban (24 Octobre 2007)

Petite question à deux balles : aut-il vraiment sauver ses préférences mail (.plist) étant donné que la version de mmail ne sera pas la meme ? 

ça ne risque pas de faire des erreurs ?


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

Quelque soit la méthode d'installation (en particulier si elle est précédée d'une clean install), veillez bien préalablement d'être en mesure de tout réinstaller. Retrouver les CD, les fichiers .dmg, le n°de licence, les clés d'activation, les différents documents... Tout ça, quoi !


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Petite question à deux balles : aut-il vraiment sauver ses préférences mail (.plist) étant donné que la version de mmail ne sera pas la meme ?
> 
> ça ne risque pas de faire des erreurs ?



biensûr qu'il ne faut pas faire une bête copie vers leopard
on ne sait pas ce qui pourrait se passer
ce qu'il faut faire, c'est soit exporter les boites depuis tiger au format .mbox
ou alors il y a même moyen d'importer les boites aux lettres directement depuis le dossier mail (du dossier maison > biblio )  
comme pour tiger en fait


----------



## leforban (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ce qu'il faut faire, c'est soit exporter les boites depuis tiger au format .mbox



Comment fait-on pour exporter les boites dans ce format car hier j'ai cherché et j'a pas trouvé. Par contre avec le carnet d'adresse et ical c'était facile.


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour exporter les boites dans ce format car hier j'ai cherché et j'a pas trouvé. Par contre avec le carnet d'adresse et ical c'était facile.



(en anglais) : menu mailbox > archive mailbox


----------



## leforban (24 Octobre 2007)

(en fran&#231;ais) Merci. Je viens de tester l'op&#233;ration sous tiger.


----------



## pi-xi (24 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben c'est imortant: par ex. je préfère avoir le widget météo en français plutôt qu'en anglais



ah ben mince :mouais: 

moi j'allais sauver mon widget... qui est en anglais :rose: 


(bon : maintenant chercher le widget meteo en français... :rateau: )


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2007)

moi j'utilise ma boite mail avec mon compte .mac
ais je vraiment besoin de sauvegarder ma boite mail ?

normalement je demarre mail et je synchronise mon compte ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ah ben mince :mouais:
> 
> moi j'allais sauver mon widget... qui est en anglais :rose:
> 
> ...


Essaye l&#224;.


----------



## Ploumette (24 Octobre 2007)

Sympa le lien ! Merci !


----------



## iDan (24 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> moi j'utilise ma boite mail avec mon compte .mac
> ais je vraiment besoin de sauvegarder ma boite mail ?
> 
> normalement je demarre mail et je synchronise mon compte ?



Je pense en effet que tu n'as rien à faire : les messages restent stockés sur le serveur et seront synchronisés dès que tu auras reconfiguré .mac

Par contre, quid des sous-dossiers... je ne fais pas !


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

iDan a dit:


> Je pense en effet que tu n'as rien à faire : les messages restent stockés sur le serveur et seront synchronisés dès que tu auras reconfiguré .mac
> 
> Par contre, quid des sous-dossiers... je ne fais pas !



sauf si vous avez dit à mail de supprimer la copie du serveur après réception


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sauf si vous avez dit à mail de supprimer la copie du serveur après réception



non j'ai tout laissé par default donc tout mes messages reste stockées sur le serveurs ...
en gros je n'aurai que itunes, iphoto et mes documents a sauvegarder ...


----------



## clochelune (24 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, enfin de toute fa&#231;on, comme les avis divergent, je crois que plusieurs m&#233;thodes d'installations vont &#234;tre pr&#233;conis&#233;es



c'est super MamaCass!
on sera ainsi par&#233; pour installer tranquillement L&#233;opard!
tu l'auras le jour de sa sortie ?

PS j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; d&#233;sinstaller BootCamp, en modifiant la date pour revenir en arri&#232;re dans le temps, j'ai ainsi pu retrouver l'installateur BootCamp non expir&#233; et hop! le tour &#233;tait jou&#233;! youpi! plus de disque dur partitionn&#233;... 
apr&#232;s suffit de remettre la date &#224; jour et hop, on ne perd aucune donn&#233;e!
je me rends compte qu'un disque dur partitionn&#233;, c'est pas encore mon truc!

du coup, sur L&#233;opard, je n'installerai s&#251;rement pas BootCamp - une des grandes nouveaut&#233;s de l'OS!
mais je ne ferai pas de double partition L&#233;opard - Tiger
je garderai L&#233;opard en ayant sauvegard&#233; mes documents au pr&#233;alable...
 je verrai selon tes options comment je m'y prendrai!


----------



## pi-xi (24 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> c'est super MamaCass!
> on sera ainsi paré pour installer tranquillement Léopard!
> tu l'auras le jour de sa sortie ?


on aura surtout quelqu'un à qui faire un procès si on perd nos données  



clochelune a dit:


> PS j'ai réussi à désinstaller BootCamp, en modifiant la date pour revenir en arrière dans le temps, j'ai retrouvé l'installteur BootCamp et le tour était joué! youpi! plus de disque dur partitionné... après suffit de remettre la date à jour et hop, on ne perd aucune donnée!
> je me rends compte qu'un disque dur partitionné, c'est pas encore mon truc!)


wahhh tu viens d'inventer un truc toi ! on a qu'à monter un buisness tous les deux, je dépose le nom : "Time Meuchine"


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

En fait, apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion, et comme je veux faire des tutos "g&#233;n&#233;ralistes" sinon je ne vais pas m'en sortir car chacun aura tel ou tel truc &#224; sauvegarder que les autres n'auront pas. 

Je vais faire 3 tutos, qui je pense conviendra &#224; la plupart des gens.

- Sauvegarde de la maisonnette sur support externe.
- Installation de L&#233;opard sur le disque principal. (film&#233; avec cam&#233;ra ext&#233;rieure DV)
- R&#233;int&#233;gration des donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es dans L&#233;opard.

Je dois bien s&#251;r effectu&#233; la manip avant de faire les tutos, car j'ai des petits doutes sur Mail notamment (on change quand m&#234;me de version) et pour les applications, j'indiquerais aux visiteurs de les r&#233;installer proprement &#224; partir des divers CD d'install (office, photoshop, etc...) ou &#224; partir des fichiers .pkg et .dmg




edit : pi-xi  

o: comme souvent je re&#231;ois plein de mails sur Rhinos de gens qui ont plein de probl&#232;me, d'habitude je les renvoie sur Macg&#233;, maintenant je vais leur donner ton adresse  ok  ?


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> o: comme souvent je reçois plein de mails sur Rhinos de gens qui ont plein de problème, d'habitude je les renvoie sur Macgé, maintenant je vais leur donner ton adresse  ok  ?



je te plussoie


----------



## jeroemba (24 Octobre 2007)

Personne ne va utiliser la solution suivante:

Installer Leopard sur l'une des partitions du HD, tout en gardant Tiger sur une autre, les autres fichiers (musique, video, etc) étant conservés sur une 3ème partition?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de possibilit&#233;s, je pense que chacun fera comme bon lui semble, l'important est de ne pas formater sans avoir fait des sauvegardes pr&#233;alables, je sais &#231;a parait "b&#234;te" mais &#231;a pourrait arriver :sick:


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de possibilités, je pense que chacun fera comme bon lui semble, l'important est de ne pas formater sans avoir fait des sauvegardes préalables, je sais ça parait "bête" mais ça pourrait arriver :sick:



tu n'es pas sortie de l'auberge ma pauvre  
t'inquiète, on viendra t'aider


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu n'es pas sortie de l'auberge ma pauvre
> t'inquiète, on viendra t'aider



Oui c'est pour ça que je vais proposer ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut : 3 tutos et pis voilà


----------



## pi-xi (24 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> edit : pi-xi
> 
> o: comme souvent je reçois plein de mails sur Rhinos de gens qui ont plein de problème, d'habitude je les renvoie sur Macgé, maintenant je vais leur donner ton adresse  ok ?


 

qu'ils viennent   mon premier mac je l'ai touché en CM1 en 1984 ou 1985 à Brest (et pis après y a eu le plan IPT Informatique Pour Tous avec les MO5 et les nano-réseaux...)

au moins à l'époque c'était simple 


Pour que ce message ne soit pas considéré comme Hors Sujet, voici ma question sur Leopard (question déjà posée mais restée sans réponse) : à midi dans les Rnac il y aura déjà Leopard à votre avis


----------



## xao85 (24 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> qu'ils viennent   mon premier mac je l'ai touché en CM1 en 1984 ou 1985 à Brest (et pis après y a eu le plan IPT Informatique Pour Tous avec les MO5 et les nano-réseaux...)
> 
> au moins à l'époque c'était simple
> 
> ...



Dans les Rnac???


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> Pour que ce message ne soit pas considéré comme Hors Sujet, voici ma question sur Leopard (question déjà posée mais restée sans réponse) : à midi dans les Rnac il y aura déjà Leopard à votre avis



qu'en savons-nous


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-10-24/#15191


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En fait, après réflexion, et comme je veux faire des tutos "généralistes" sinon je ne vais pas m'en sortir car chacun aura tel ou tel truc à sauvegarder que les autres n'auront pas.


*+1* sinon tu va te noyer...


----------



## Aenelia (24 Octobre 2007)

Statut de ma commande de Leopard =>
*
            Pr&#234;t(s) &#224; l'exp&#233;dition

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

*Elle est pas belle la vie ? J'imagine qu'ils vont proc&#233;der aux exp&#233;ditions ce jeudi...Histoire d'&#234;tre s&#251;r que chaque client l'aura pour au plus tard vendredi soir.

Donc avec un peu de chance, je l'aurai jeudi soir ?  on peut tjrs r&#234;ver


----------



## xao85 (24 Octobre 2007)

Aenelia a dit:


> Statut de ma commande de Leopard =>
> *
> Prêt(s) à l'expédition
> 
> ...



Rooo !!!! Moi il est toujours à ce stade là : 
 		 			Pas encore expédiée


----------



## rabisse (24 Octobre 2007)

Merci à tous pour cette discussion...
Je viens d'apprendre pas mal de trucs!
Salut


----------



## pi-xi (24 Octobre 2007)

mince comment fait-on pour sauver iphoto ? (c'est à dire mes photos de iPhoto et les diaporamas de iPhoto ?)

merki


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2007)

tu sauve le repertoire IMAGES ou dans images le dossier IPHOTO LIBRARY


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> mince comment fait-on pour sauver iphoto ? (c'est à dire mes photos de iPhoto et les diaporamas de iPhoto ?)
> 
> merki



non mais t'es fou toi :mouais: 

tu as déjà posé la question plusieurs fois et on t'a répondu autant de fois


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Et comment fait-on pour sauver le soldat Ryan ? 



OK, je sors ----> 





Edit: Sinon...


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non mais t'es fou toi :mouais:
> 
> tu as déjà posé la question plusieurs fois et on t'a répondu autant de fois



euh :rose: 

nan j'avais dû demander où étaient mes photos de iPhoto et pas comment les sauvegaarder

(certains vont dire que l'argument est spécieux mais non : j'ai vu que c'est un "paquet" et qu'il y a plein de trucs qui ne ressemblent pas à des jpeg ou dng)


mais bon vous êtes du miel  

(tout est sauvé chez moi, je vérifie une dernière fois ce soir... et demain fire-and-forget !  )


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une autre question docteur : serait-il nécessaire/conseillé de faire un "Apple Hardware Test" (wahh de l'américain :rateau: ) après l'instal' du petit chaton ?

ou alors "non c'est pas nécessaire, c'est hors sujet lors de l'instal' "

:mouais:


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Non, ce n'est pas justifié dans ce cadre. L'installation de Leopard est purement d'ordre logiciel. Alors que l'AHT consiste à vérifier le bon fonctionnement du matériel, indépendamment de la version de l'OS installée.


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

ce que tu peux faire par contre sans hésitation, c'est vérifier le disque, et le cas échéant, le réparer


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Oui. Pour la vérification/réparation du disque dur, c'est fortement conseillé de le faire avant l'installation, et également après.

Avec l'utilitaire de disque en redémarrant depuis les DVD d'installation fourni avec l'ordi, donc.


----------



## Bibouse (25 Octobre 2007)

En plus d'un backup classique, je vous conseille d'utiliser iBackup, je viens de tester cette methode et je dois vous dire que c'est un vrai bonheur de simplicit&#233; et d'efficacit&#233;...

En gros:
1) Sous tiger: Sauvegarde des param&#232;tres, pr&#233;ferences,trousseau et r&#233;pertoires (images,musiques...) et meme certains logiciels .... via iBackup
2) Install clean de Leopard.
3) Install de ibackup
4) restauration des donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es 
4) utilisation des logiciels comme si de rien n'&#233;tait .... le pied.

Mail,ical,safari,itunes,iphoto tout d&#233;marre du premier coup avec tout mes params (comptes,signets etc....)

En 10minutes chrono.

J'ai pas trouv&#233; mieux et plus simple.

Voila c'est mon feedback....


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

t'as déjà leopard ?! :mouais:


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Attention &#224; vos logiciels de Backup une fois Leopard install&#233;. Certains ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; mis-&#224;-jour pour &#234;tre compatible avec Leopard (par exemple Personal Backup ou Copy Carbon Cloner), d'autres pas encore (par exemple Super Duper)...


Edit: M&#234;me raisonnement pour les logiciels de r&#233;paration et de maintenance.


----------



## Chamalo (25 Octobre 2007)

Petite question quand a l'installation personnalisé.

Je n'est psa d'imprimante et je n'imprime que tres rarement. Donc je vais rien installer en drivers (et economiser plusieurs go). 
Mais si un jour je souhaite imprimer. Comment reinstaller le bon pilote ?

merci


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

En le récupérant avec Pacifist (sous réserve que Pacifist soit compatible avec Leopard )...


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

ça se chiffre réellement en Go la récupération de place si on n'installe pas les drivers d'imprimante ? 


si c'est le cas je ne vais pas les installer également et je mettrai le cd d'install' de l'imprimante... quand j'en acheterai une


je préfère poser la question (pas taper) maintenant car pendant l'instal de léopard ce sera trop tard : lors de l'instal' il y a une option du type "installation personnalisée" et on décocherait les drivers d'imprimante ?
ou faut avoir fait un doctorat d'informatique ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je pr&#233;f&#232;re poser la question (pas taper) maintenant car pendant l'instal de l&#233;opard ce sera trop tard : lors de l'instal' il y a une option du type "installation personnalis&#233;e" et on d&#233;cocherait les drivers d'imprimante ?


C'est &#231;a.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux meme decocher garageband (et ses 3Go de zic) et les langues genre tibetain


----------



## Ploumette (25 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vais faire 3 tutos, qui je pense conviendra à la plupart des gens.
> 
> - Sauvegarde de la maisonnette sur support externe.
> - Installation de Léopard sur le disque principal. (filmé avec caméra extérieure DV)
> ...



  Merci et ... Tip-Top ton site !  



MamaCass a dit:


> o: comme souvent je reçois plein de mails sur Rhinos de gens qui ont plein de problème, d'habitude je les renvoie sur Macgé, maintenant je vais leur donner ton adresse  ok  ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En le récupérant avec Pacifist (sous réserve que Pacifist soit compatible avec Leopard )...



Oui ou allant tout simplement sur le site du fabricant de l'imprimante pour chercher les pilotes


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui ou allant tout simplement sur le site du fabricant de l'imprimante pour chercher les pilotes



Oui, c'est clair, c'est nettement plus simple.


----------



## Aenelia (25 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> t'as d&#233;j&#224; leopard ?! :mouais:


 


Bient&#244;t, bient&#244;t en ce qui me concerne, Leopard a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; d'apr&#232;s le tracking sur Apple Store :



Shipped toCHEZ MOI, BE25 Oct 2007Estimated Delivery Date26 Oct 2007 (Subject to change) Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule25 Oct 2007Signed By




C'est envoy&#233; par UPS, &#231;a rigole plus l&#224; 



Allez, je vous mets le mail de confirmation d'envoi :


           Cher(&#232;re) xxxxx,          Nousavons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'exp&#233;ditionconcernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store. Votre commande a &#233;t&#233;exp&#233;di&#233;e et vous sera livr&#233;e &#224; l'adresse que vous nous avez indiqu&#233;e.Veuillez conserver cet e-mail car il contient votre num&#233;ro de commande xxxxx et le num&#233;ro de d'exp&#233;dition/livraison.
          Vous devriez recevoir votre commande d'ici le* 26.10.2007<Veuillez noter que les dates indiqu&#233;es ne sont que des estimations.*


*In transit to customer, ca veut dire que je peux m'attendre &#224; ce que le livreur UPS sonne &#224; ma porte aujourd'hui?
*


----------



## djgregb (25 Octobre 2007)

pareil pour moi 
mon léopard vient partir je suis en train d'y installer sa cage avec sa litieres pour demain:rateau:


----------



## Ryuuga (25 Octobre 2007)

Dégouté, mon Leopard ne sera EXPEDIE que le 26 alors que d'autres vont le recevoir ce jour-là...

J'ai une petite question, au risque de passer pour un boulet: On le trouve où iBackup? Ca m'a l'air bien intéressant comme programme.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> &#8230;J'ai une petite question, au risque de passer pour un boulet: On le trouve o&#249; iBackup? Ca m'a l'air bien int&#233;ressant comme programme.


L&#224; o&#249; la recherche sur Google te m&#232;nera&#8230;


----------



## Ryuuga (25 Octobre 2007)

Ah ouais tiens... Pas bête... Merci

C'est ça la porte? Ok je sors alors... -->[]


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2007)

Ah ! Il y a des sites qui sont sympathiques comme tout. Prenez MacOSX Hints. H&#233; bien leur premier _hint_ (astuce) pour Leopard est d&#233;j&#224; sorti.
C'est : comment avoir un zouli dock 2D plut&#244;t qu'un truc inutilement 3D. Ce sera ma premi&#232;re mesure prise (enfin, apr&#232;s avoir vir&#233; ce fond d'&#233;cran hideux ...)


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! Il y a des sites qui sont sympathiques comme tout. Prenez MacOSX Hints. Hé bien leur premier _hint_ (astuce) pour Leopard est déjà sorti.
> C'est : comment avoir un zouli dock 2D plutôt qu'un truc inutilement 3D. Ce sera ma première mesure prise (enfin, après avoir viré ce fond d'écran hideux ...)


 
tu pourrais rester sous Tiger sinon


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> tu pourrais rester sous Tiger sinon


Quand tu connaîtras mieux notre *bompi*, tu sauras que ce qui l'intéresse dans Mac OS X.5 n'est pas visible à l'oeil du profane.


----------



## Ploumette (25 Octobre 2007)

Sympa ce lien mais ... pour celles et ceux qui ne maîtrisent l'anglais ... ben, on est comme devant une page vierge !

Ça devient pénible, tous ces Trucs et Astuces qui semblent avoir avoir une longueur d'avance sur notre langue française car, aucun Webmaster gérant son Site dédié à la Pomme, ne se lance dans les traductions !... 

Eh oui, je fais partie de ces salariés, à qui, l'on ne propose une formation en anglais car infographiste intégrée !!! :mouais: 

Aussi, si parfois, sur un lien anglais, vous aviez l'obligeance de traduire en "substance" ... je crois que cela serait bienvenue ! Merci !  

PS : Quelconque possesseur de l'iMac TOURNESOL, oserait-ilo (elle) installer OS X.5 ?... :hein:


----------



## msinno (25 Octobre 2007)

En gros : " oula pas beau l'effet 3D, oulala tres beau l'effet 2D sur le cote, alors si tu veux cet effet 2D en bas, tu tape dans le terminal:


```
$ defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES; killall Dock
```

Et quand tu redemares, ta le beau dock..."

Enjoy, enfin quand tu auras Leopard hein..


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2007)

Ploumette a dit:


> Sympa ce lien mais ... pour celles et ceux qui ne maîtrisent l'anglais ... ben, on est comme devant une page vierge !
> 
> Ça devient pénible, tous ces Trucs et Astuces qui semblent avoir avoir une longueur d'avance sur notre langue française car, aucun Webmaster gérant son Site dédié à la Pomme, ne se lance dans les traductions !...
> 
> ...


Il doit bien exister des sites français recensant des astuces (il y a le magazine AVosMacs, aussi) mais le nombre de locuteurs respectif de chaque idiome (français / anglais) fait que l'on a bien davantage de contributions en anglais qu'en français.

Si tu veux créer un site contenant le meilleur des astuces d'OS X, rien ne t'en empêche, après tout.


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

bon rien à la fnac des champs il y a 1/2 heure : uniquement des sorciers pour harry poter à minuit :mouais:


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! Il y a des sites qui sont sympathiques comme tout. Prenez MacOSX Hints. Hé bien leur premier _hint_ (astuce) pour Leopard est déjà sorti.
> C'est : comment avoir un zouli dock 2D plutôt qu'un truc inutilement 3D. Ce sera ma première mesure prise (enfin, après avoir viré ce fond d'écran hideux ...)



Mais pourquoi! Qu'est-ce que tu reproche du Dock en 3D et du fond d'écran


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2007)

Le Dock 3D ? Je pressens qu'il ne va pas toujours me plaire [celui en 2D me semble clair et lisible]
Le fond d'&#233;cran ? Ces esp&#232;ces de couleurs vaseuses ? Autant la voie lact&#233;e, je suis d'accord, autant les tra&#238;n&#233;es de couleur ... on dirait le fond d'&#233;cran par d&#233;faut de Vista. Je le trouve in&#233;l&#233;gant et rat&#233;, inutilement chichiteux. Indigne de ce qu'Apple fait habituellement. Mais c'est pas grave : &#231;a, au moins, Apple permet de le changer ais&#233;ment 

Mais son mon petit go&#251;t que j'ai, bien entendu. [il y a aussi que je passe du temps (pas mal) devant mon ordi et que j'aime autant &#234;tre bluff&#233; par la simplicit&#233; et l'&#233;l&#233;gance que fatigu&#233; par des chichis inutiles].


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le Dock 3D ? Je pressens qu'il ne va pas toujours me plaire [celui en 2D me semble clair et lisible]
> Le fond d'écran ? Ces espèces de couleurs vaseuses ? Autant la voie lactée, je suis d'accord, autant les traînées de couleur ... on dirait le fond d'écran par défaut de Vista. Je le trouve inélégant et raté, inutilement chichiteux. Indigne de ce qu'Apple fait habituellement. Mais c'est pas grave : ça, au moins, Apple permet de le changer aisément
> 
> Mais son mon petit goût que j'ai, bien entendu. [il y a aussi que je passe du temps (pas mal) devant mon ordi et que j'aime autant être bluffé par la simplicité et l'élégance que fatigué par des chichis inutiles].



À l'opposé, je le trouve très réussi moi ce fond d'écran sur la voie lactée :rose:

Mais bon chacun ses gouts, on ne se battera pas pour un fond d'écran


----------



## nitz011 (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un disque dur extreme en firewire 400

Si je l'utilise pour TimeMachine es-ce que je peux quand mettre y mettre des fichiers..

ex; mp3.. films, photos etc...

ou si je selectionne ce disque dur pour TimeMachine il sert seulement a TimeMachie


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2007)

nitz011 a dit:


> J'ai un disque dur extreme en firewire 400
> 
> Si je l'utilise pour TimeMachine es-ce que je peux quand mettre y mettre des fichiers..
> 
> ...



Je me pose la m&#234;me question.

Est-ce que l'on doit "sacrifier" l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du volume du DD externe ? Ou est-ce que l'on peut utiliser un DD externe pr&#233;alablement partitionn&#233; et accorder &#224; TM une des partitions ?


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je me pose la m&#234;me question.
> 
> Est-ce que l'on doit "sacrifier" l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du volume du DD externe ? Ou est-ce que l'on peut utiliser un DD externe pr&#233;alablement partitionn&#233; et accorder &#224; TM une des partitions ?



On peut faire une partition pour TM comme une autre partition pour un clone, c'est comme un disque ind&#233;pendant, il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me 

By the way j'ai lu sur le site d'Apple que Time Machine cr&#233;e un dossier sur le disque externe, alors pas besoin de le partitionner et en plus plusieurs Macs peuvent partager le m&#234;me DD externe en m&#234;me temps!

Voici l'extrait:

*Back up the whole family.*

_The moment you choose a Time Machine drive, a single folder is created on the drive. Inside this folder is a subfolder for each Mac being backed up. (Yes, multiple Mac systems can share the same backup drive.) And within each subfolder is another list of folders &#8212; one for every backup performed on that Mac. Time Machine uses a standard file system to store all of its information. Nothing hidden anywhere._


----------



## nitz011 (26 Octobre 2007)

excellent


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Octobre 2007)

nitz011 a dit:


> excellent




Bonne nouvelle n'est-ce pas! 

J'ai trop hâte à 18h, je ne me contient même plus! 

Relaxe... on prend une grande respiration


----------



## Mondana (26 Octobre 2007)

Suis un peu speed ce matin ...

Pour la partition bootcamp faut il la virer pour une clean install ou simplement effacer la partition H.D. ?

Merci


----------



## Ploumette (26 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu veux créer un site contenant le meilleur des astuces d'OS X, rien ne t'en empêche, après tout.



Justement !... Je n'en connais suffisamment et je ne suis webmaster ! 

J'ai longtemps acheté A Vos Macs, mais je m'aperçois qu'en surfant sur les forums ... on en apprend plus !

Merci msinno !


----------



## djgregb (26 Octobre 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Suis un peu speed ce matin ...
> 
> Pour la partition bootcamp faut il la virer pour une clean install ou simplement effacer la partition H.D. ?
> 
> Merci



non tu peux laisser ta partition bootcamp et léopard la detectera a l'installe...

par contre comment fais t on pour sauvegarder iWEB et tout les sites que j'ai créer ? quels dossiers dois je sauvegarder ?

merci


----------



## Samus (26 Octobre 2007)

Vous pensez qu'*en achetant un imac aujourd'hui ou demain*, dans un magasin "serieux" (genre la Fnac, par exemple, qui a souvent les nouveauté en temps et en heure, pas comme à Auchan) *je trouverait léopard dans la boîte* ou bien devrais-je encore attendre quelques jours ?


----------



## Aenelia (26 Octobre 2007)

Brussels,
                                                           Be                                                                                                                               26/10/2007                                                                                                                7:03                                                                                                   En Cours De Livraison                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                   26/10/2007                                                                                                                7:02                                                                                                   Lecture D'importation                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
                                                                   26/10/2007                                                                                                                4:00                                                                                                   Lecture A L'arrivee                                                                                                                                                                                   Koeln (cologne),
                                                           De                                                                                                                               26/10/2007                                                                                                                1:16                                                                                                   Lecture Au Depart                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Nl                                                                                                                               25/10/2007                                                                                                                4:33                                                                                                   Informations De Facturation Reçues


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai fait une mise à jour de Tiger vers Leopard et je n'ai pas de soucis sur tous les tests que j'ai fait... jusqu'à maintenant.


----------



## kisco (26 Octobre 2007)

> Posté par *Ayce*:
> Oui, moi aussi j'attends UPS !
> Toujours la même histoire : faire une mise à jour ou une clean install. ???
> A vrai dire je ne voudrais pas me planter : mon Mac est mon outil de travail, et je me demande est-ce que tout fonctionnera bien : X-Press 7.3, le RIP iProof, Tout compte Faits Pro, etc Jusqu'à présent j'avais toujours pris le temps de faire une clean install. mais maintenant j'avoue qu'il y a tellement et tellement de chose que je ne me sens pas le courage de tout ré-intsaller et paramétrer


Il y a toujours l'entre-deux possible : le "Archiver et installer".
Si tu as de la place sur ton disque c'est une assez bonne solution je trouve.

En même temps c'est ton outil de travail et tu vas l'installer sans être certain que tes logiciels fonctionneront ? 
Ne reviens pas te plaindre après


----------



## David_b (26 Octobre 2007)

kisco a dit:


> En même temps c'est ton outil de travail et tu vas l'installer sans être certain que tes logiciels fonctionneront ?
> Ne reviens pas te plaindre après


C'est clair que c'est pas prudent !


----------



## LedZeFred (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Trop forts chez Apple ! Pré-commandé le 16/10, livré le 26/10 à 10H30
Bon adieu Tiger, je ne regrette pas d'avoir cloné mon disque hier soir.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

Allez 4D, certifiez svp


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

moi zossi je l'ai le beau félin
aussitôt déballé, aussitôt installé :love: 

les bugs que je rencontrais dans les betas ne sont plus là, enfin !!!

sinon pour le reste c'est déjà du connu  
sauf le dock de côté qui donne vraiment bien  

à propos de TM, la question que vous vous posiez plus haut, on ne doit ni sacrifier un disque ni une partition

on peut mettre tout ce qu'on veut sur le disque où TM sauvegarde  
vu que ce dernier ne crée qu'un simple dossier à la racine de la partition (du disque), c'est pas le bordel  
il doit même y avoir moeyn de le rendre invisible ce dossier, pour les curieux  
donc tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes :love:


----------



## Captain Cap (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau et pas très fort en technique, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider en me disant comment faire une installation propre de Léopard(comment nettoyer, reformater, avec quel outil? que réinstalle t-on de l'ancien DD) et comment sauvegarder l'ancien système au cas où. Bon je sais ça doit faire un peu néophite candide, mais le mac est mon outil de travail et il ne faut pas que je me plante.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

Es-tu s&#251;r que tes softs tournent dessus ? sinon oublie.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

m.prier a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau et pas très fort en technique, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider en me disant comment faire une installation propre de Léopard(comment nettoyer, reformater, avec quel outil? que réinstalle t-on de l'ancien DD) et comment sauvegarder l'ancien système au cas où. Bon je sais ça doit faire un peu néophite candide, mais le mac est mon outil de travail et il ne faut pas que je me plante.



deux possibilités s'offrent à toi :
tu as un disque externe : tu sauves toutes tes données sur ton disque extern
ensuite tu démarre sur le dvd de leopard, tu reformatte le disque et installe leopard
par la suite tu recopieras à la main toutes tes données

tu n'as pas de disque externe :
tu dis à leopard de faire une mise à niveau, il va remplacer tiger par leopard en gardant toutes tes données (applications, mails, documents, photos, ... tout)
ou
tu dis à leopard d'archiver et installer
il va mettre toutes tes données dans un dossier
et va installer leopard
tu pourras ensuite aller rechercher tes données dans ce dossier


----------



## djgregb (26 Octobre 2007)

UPS est pass&#233; chez moi ce matin pour me livrer une autre commande que j'avais faite mais pas de l&#233;opard en vue :mouais:

voici ce que j'ai sur le site apple :
Shipped toAVIGNON, 
FR25 Oct 2007 Estimated Delivery Date 26 Oct 2007 (Subject to change)  
*Current Delivery Status Out for Delivery 26 Oct 2007*

&#231;a veut dire quoi ??

edit : sur le site d'UPS c'est marqu&#233; en cours de livraison... UPS peut passer plusieurs fois dans la journ&#233;e ?


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

que ton leopard est dans un camion qui trace vers chez toi


----------



## djgregb (26 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> que ton leopard est dans un camion qui trace vers chez toi



cool ben je vai attendre a la fenetre pour guetter le camion ( tel un chasseur qui guette sa proie  )


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> cool ben je vai attendre a la fenetre pour guetter le camion ( tel un chasseur qui guette sa proie  )



je rigole en pensant au pauvre livreur qui va t'entendre débouler dans les escaliers complètement euphorique, tes genoux claquettant d'adrénaline, et de lui arracher le colis des mains en lui claquant la porte au nez


----------



## Captain Cap (26 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'option disque dur externe et nettoyage complet,ça veut dire qu'il faudra que je rentre mes adresses de mon carnet d'adresse une par une, la configuration internet wifi manuellement, et ce que je copie sur le disque dur externe mon dossier DD(en haut à gauche dans la fenêtre) en le glissant?
Pour les applications données dont je n'ai pas le disque d'installation(microsoft office) je les perdrais?


----------



## djgregb (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je rigole en pensant au pauvre livreur qui va t'entendre débouler dans les escaliers complètement euphorique, tes genoux claquettant d'adrénaline, et de lui arracher le colis des mains en lui claquant la porte au nez


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

m.prier a dit:


> Pour l'option disque dur externe et nettoyage complet,ça veut dire qu'il faudra que je rentre mes adresses de mon carnet d'adresse une par une, la configuration internet wifi manuellement, et ce que je copie sur le disque dur externe mon dossier DD(en haut à gauche dans la fenêtre) en le glissant?
> Pour les applications données dont je n'ai pas le disque d'installation(microsoft office) je les perdrais?



pour tes contacts, il suffira simplement de copier un dossier et tu récupèreras tout tes contacts
pour faire un backup complet je t'expliquerai la procédure (très facile tu verras) si c'est ce que tu veux faire (ce qui très sage à mon avis )
pour les applications, celles qui s'installent avec un installeur, il faut les cd pour les réinstaller
mais pour office 04 ça n'est pas grave, ça marche aussi en copiant simplement le dossier


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben c'est en cours... Merci monsieur UPS.






Enfin...   
Au moins &#231;a progresse.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Spyro a dit:


> Bon ben c'est en cours... Merci monsieur UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es fou  
tu fais la vérification du dvd ?! 
ça prend un temps bête et c'est assez inutile


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2007)

Une liste (bien sûr non exhaustive) des compatibilités logicielles avec Leopard.

http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2209


(J'ai aussi placé cette info dans la partie "Réagissez", mais bon...)


----------



## F118I4 (26 Octobre 2007)

Mise &#224; jour (en cours) passage &#224; Leopard de Mac OS X facile   bravo trop rapide 
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#OSX


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

je viens de passer à la Rnac des champs : ils l'ont... mais ne vendent pas le félidé avec 18 h :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je viens de passer &#224; la Rnac des champs : ils l'ont... mais ne vendent pas le f&#233;lid&#233; avec 18 h :mouais:



oh les salauds


----------



## msinno (26 Octobre 2007)

Je t'en prie ploumette... Enfin pour la partition TM, j'ai lu ce matin que TM prenait toute la place qu'on lui donnait... Alors &#231;a, &#231;a serait franchement pas terrible qu'il me prenne mes 400 Go (je garde une partition de 100Go pour Tiger...). Enfin a voir ce soir, plus que 4h15 a tenir... looking forward to!!!!

Edit : je suis a 6 pages de retard, mais c'est pas grave hein??..


----------



## Bibouse (26 Octobre 2007)

Le petit léopard cache quelques note d'humour par ci par la .... dont celle ci lorsque je cherche mon PC en réseau .... 







Excellent je trouve ....


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Oui le tube cathodique avec plantage (ecran bleu) pour representer un PC c'est grave abus&#233; de la part de apple


----------



## Ploumette (26 Octobre 2007)

MDR !...

(ah si !... que du bonheur !... de suivre ce fil !... l'impatience est fondamentalement excitante, non ?!...)

http://www.apple.com/fr/


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui le tube cathodique avec plantage (ecran bleu) pour representer un PC c'est grave abusé de la part de apple



on a déjà débattu là-dessus  
n'empêche que je suis d'accord avec vous : c'est osé mais tellement bon


----------



## Seiken (26 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Je t'en prie ploumette... Enfin pour la partition TM, j'ai lu ce matin que TM prenait toute la place qu'on lui donnait... Alors ça, ça serait franchement pas terrible qu'il me prenne mes 400 Go (je garde une partition de 100Go pour Tiger...). Enfin a voir ce soir, plus que 4h15 a tenir... looking forward to!!!!
> 
> Edit : je suis a 6 pages de retard, mais c'est pas grave hein??..



En fait TM crée un dossier sur le disque dur que tu as choisi comme disque de backup et écrit sur celui-ci tant qu'il lui reste de la place, il n'efface donc pas les autres données et tu peux continuer à utiliser ton disque comme un dd externe normal.


----------



## tristess (26 Octobre 2007)

Seiken a dit:


> En fait TM crée un dossier sur le disque dur que tu as choisi comme disque de backup et écrit sur celui-ci tant qu'il lui reste de la place, il n'efface donc pas les autres données et tu peux continuer à utiliser ton disque comme un dd externe normal.



Bonjour à tous,

Deux questions me taraudent sur TM:

1- C'est officiel, on ne peut plus utiliser TM sur un DD branché en réseau ?

2- Dans ce cas, comment puis-je l'utiliser sur mon ordi, je dois faire une partition moi même ? Combien de place dois-je lui réserver dans ce cas, pour avoir un backup correct ?

Merci


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mise à jour (en cours) passage à Leopard de Mac OS X facile   bravo trop rapide
> http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#OSX


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

tristess a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Deux questions me taraudent sur TM:
> 
> ...



merci de jetter un petit coup d'oeil dans les pages précédentes, ou d'utiliser la fonction recherche de la discussion
on a déjà tout dit sur timemachine plusieurs fois


----------



## vincent37 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Voilà un peu plus d'un an que je suis sur MAC et aujourd'hui je me prépare à Léopard. Ce changement de version est donc une première pour moi. Jusqu'ici, la seule lecture des messages du forum m'a suffi pour mes questions courantes sur MAC mais j'avoue que j'ai une petite interrogation relative au formatge du disque dur et que je ne trouve aucune réponse qui me paraisse clair. Voici mon interrogation.

Je souhaite installer Léopard avec la troisième option (effacer et installer). Je ne souhaite pas créer plusieurs partitions de mon disque dur. Dans ce cas, dois-je malgré tout le reformater avant d'installer Léopard ou bien le choix de l'option effacer et installer sur le DVD d'installation est-il suffisant ????

J'ai lu attentivement la procédure décrite sur MacOSX facile. Tout le reste me semble bien clair mais pas ce point pour moi qui reste un novice.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ce point, ce serait super.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Lonneki (26 Octobre 2007)

A peine installé, je tente une MAJ et j'ai le message suivant
"Le fichier <<index-merged-1.sucatalog>> est introuvable sur le serveur <<swscan.apple.com>>"

Une idée ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> A peine installé, je tente une MAJ et j'ai le message suivant
> "Le fichier <<index-merged-1.sucatalog>> est introuvable sur le serveur <<swscan.apple.com>>"
> 
> Une idée ?



j'ai le même message
bizzare vu que hier j'ai réussi à faire une mise à jour de ilife et iwork
quelque chose se prépare chez apple
tu me rassures en demandant ça, je croyais aussi que le problème venait de chez moi


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

vincent37 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voil&#224; un peu plus d'un an que je suis sur MAC et aujourd'hui je me pr&#233;pare &#224; L&#233;opard. Ce changement de version est donc une premi&#232;re pour moi. Jusqu'ici, la seule lecture des messages du forum m'a suffi pour mes questions courantes sur MAC mais j'avoue que j'ai une petite interrogation relative au formatge du disque dur et que je ne trouve aucune r&#233;ponse qui me paraisse clair. Voici mon interrogation.
> 
> Je souhaite installer L&#233;opard avec la troisi&#232;me option (effacer et installer). Je ne souhaite pas cr&#233;er plusieurs partitions de mon disque dur. Dans ce cas, dois-je malgr&#233; tout le reformater avant d'installer L&#233;opard ou bien le choix de l'option effacer et installer sur le DVD d'installation est-il suffisant ????
> ...



il est quand m&#234;me pr&#233;f&#233;rable de reformatter
tu peux le faire depuis le dvd :
une fois que tu as boot&#233; sur le dvd d'install, passe la fen&#234;tre du choix de langue, et ensuite barre des menus > utilitaires > utilitaire de disque
reformatte ton disque interne et clique sur son icone et puis sur effacer


----------



## Seiken (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, &#231;a ne nous avance pas beaucoup mais &#231;a fait plaisir de ne pas &#234;tre seul.

Edit : zut grill&#233;. Je parlais des maj...


----------



## bluheim (26 Octobre 2007)

Au fait, il est dispo dans les Fnac ?


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2007)

vincent37 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, dois-je malgr&#233; tout le reformater avant d'installer L&#233;opard ou bien le choix de l'option effacer et installer sur le DVD d'installation est-il suffisant ????



Tu peux choisir l'un ou l'autre, &#231;a revient au m&#234;me.

En s&#233;lectionnant ton disque dur dans son int&#233;gralit&#233; et en choisissant "effacer et installer", l'installateur installera Leopard sans cr&#233;er de partition (ou en consid&#233;rant le volume comme une partition unique).

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair...

Ceci dit, je te conseille de reformater &#224; l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque, comme le pr&#233;conise Toumak, puis de lancer la proc&#233;dure d'installation.


----------



## tristess (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> merci de jetter un petit coup d'oeil dans les pages précédentes, ou d'utiliser la fonction recherche de la discussion
> on a déjà tout dit sur timemachine plusieurs fois




Au temps pour moi, je viens de me faire les 17 pages du topic pour trouver ta réponse page 16  

Merci  

Bon en tout cas, si je me trompe pas, TM ne sert pas à grand chose pour la sauvegarde si on l'utilise sur le même DD.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

tristess a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, je viens de me faire les 17 pages du topic pour trouver ta réponse page 16
> 
> Merci
> 
> Bon en tout cas, si je me trompe pas, TM ne sert pas à grand chose pour la sauvegarde si on l'utilise sur le même DD.



oui  
de toute façon c'est assez absurde de faire une sauvegarde sur le même disque :bebe:


----------



## tristess (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui
> de toute façon c'est assez absurde de faire une sauvegarde sur le même disque :bebe:



Oui voilà c'est ce que je me disais: pour une sauvegarde c'est idiot.

Mais il ne faut pas oublier l'utilité première de TM: pouvoir récupérer des fichiers effacés par erreur, et ça par contre, ça fonctionne si on utilise TM sur le même disque


----------



## vincent37 (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci bien Toumak et Divoli !!! Très claires comme explications. Je vais donc reformater et installer.
Merci encore !!!


----------



## mathusalem (26 Octobre 2007)

qu'est ce que je risque à upgrader le système plutôt qu'à formatter ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> qu'est ce que je risque à upgrader le système plutôt qu'à formatter ?



pas grand chose
je l'ai fait hier et j'ai rencontré aucun problème et depuis je n'ai pas vu le moindre bug


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2007)

vincent37 a dit:


> Je souhaite installer L&#233;opard avec la troisi&#232;me option (effacer et installer). Je ne souhaite pas cr&#233;er plusieurs partitions de mon disque dur. Dans ce cas, dois-je malgr&#233; tout le reformater avant d'installer L&#233;opard ou bien le choix de l'option effacer et installer sur le DVD d'installation est-il suffisant ????



"Effacer" de "Effacer et installer" &#233;tant un formatage, inutile de le faire une fois avant...

Pour ma part je consid&#232;re qu'il n'y a AUCUN risque &#224; faire une simple mise &#224; jour du syst&#232;me existant &#224; partir du moment o&#249; une SAUVEGARDE compl&#232;te a &#233;t&#233; soigneusement faite avant. Au pire si la MAJ est toute foireuse, la sauvegarde est l&#224;, et on peut entreprendre une installation propre. Et si &#231;a a bien march&#233; (ce qui est le cas la plupart du temps) &#231;a fait beaucoup de temps gagn&#233;. 

'+


----------



## béber1 (26 Octobre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> qu'est ce que je risque &#224; upgrader le syst&#232;me plut&#244;t qu'&#224; formatter ?




 je ne sais pas ce que dirons les coll&#232;gues, mais mon exp&#233;riences sur les forums et celle sur OS X depuis la version X.0 :love: _(inoubliable de performances)_...

Bref, il vaut mieux
-soit faire une *clean Install* (on efface tout et on recommence)
mais cela oblige de sauvegarder. Le mieux c'est de cloner par CCC lle volume entier de l'ancien syst&#232;me (et tous les documents dessus) sur un disque dur externe en firewire.

-ou alors choisir l'option *Archix&Install *(bouton "Options" en bas, dans la fen&#234;tre du choix du volume de destination)

Cette derni&#232;re option est la plus pratique parce qu'elle conserve tous les domaines utilisateur(s), param&#232;tres r&#233;seaux, applications, documents, etc..
Seul d&#233;faut, le nouveau syst&#232;me va s'install&#233; aux c&#244;t&#233;s de l'ancien, qui lui sera invalid&#233; en &#233;tant plac&#233; dans un r&#233;pertoire "Previous Syst&#232;me".
Il suffira de voir s'il y a des plug-ins divers &#224; y r&#233;cup&#233;rer avanr que de le jeter &#224; la corbeille et de l'&#233;ffacer.
Pour les r&#233;cup&#233;ration, il faudra y aller avec des pincettes car il peut y avoir des tas d'"incompatibles".

Il vaut mieux r&#233;installer toutes les petites applis, utilitaires, plug-ins videos, etc... &#224; neuf, c'est plus s&#251;r dans cette option. 

Mais en tous cas *PAS DE SIMPLE MISE &#192; JOUR*  , c'est mon conseil.
et une clean install c'est toujours la meilleure solution si on peut sauvegarder...
Bonne continuation.


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

bluheim a dit:


> Au fait, il est dispo dans les Fnac ?


 
à 18h :mouais:


----------



## mathusalem (26 Octobre 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> "Effacer" de "Effacer et installer" étant un formatage, inutile de le faire une fois avant...
> 
> Pour ma part je considère qu'il n'y a AUCUN risque à faire une simple mise à jour du système existant à partir du moment où une SAUVEGARDE complète a été soigneusement faite avant. Au pire si la MAJ est toute foireuse, la sauvegarde est là, et on peut entreprendre une installation propre. Et si ça a bien marché (ce qui est le cas la plupart du temps) ça fait beaucoup de temps gagné.
> 
> '+





je pense que c'est ce que ej vais faire, pas envie de me casser la tête


----------



## mathusalem (26 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> à 18h :mouais:





ils m'ont dit pareil à la fnac de la défence ce midi, si ça intéresse des gens :love:


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2007)

Je confirme : la mise à jour fonctionne très bien.
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de se prendre la tête...


----------



## mathusalem (26 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Je confirme : la mise à jour fonctionne très bien.
> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de se prendre la tête...



ça prend combien de temps ?


----------



## BulgroZ (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai ma petite boite depuis ce matin 
Mais je ne pourrais l'installer que ce soir 
Quelle longue journée de travail !!!!

A noter que Leopard est fourni avec un mini-manuel assez sympa, qui met en avant les nouveautées.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça prend combien de temps ?



ça dépend de la machine ...
mais je dirais une bonne vingtaine de minutes


----------



## msinno (26 Octobre 2007)

la reinstall de tiger sur mon macbook core duo 2GHz, m'avait pris env 30 minutes... comprenant tous les demarages, mais la verif DVD hein... si tu as un mac pro, 10 minutes devrait suffir


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça prend combien de temps ?



En tout je crois que ça prend environ 40-45 minutes.

(j'ai un macbook pro coreduo première génération)


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Mais en tous cas *PAS DE SIMPLE MISE À JOUR*  , c'est mon conseil.
> et une clean install c'est toujours la meilleure solution si on peut sauvegarder...
> Bonne continuation.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi.
je fonctionnne par mise à jour depuis Panther, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème...
J'ai même fait un transfert User complet lors de mon changement d'ordi.
No problemo...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi.
> je fonctionnne par mise à jour depuis Panther, *je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème*...
> J'ai même fait un transfert User complet lors de mon changement d'ordi.
> No problemo...



Moizaussi


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi.




Oui moi non plus je vois pas pourquoi. :mouais:

Au pire une application fonctionne pas, hop poubelle en attendant la mise a jour...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2007)

exactement.
je ne suis pas sur Mac pour me taper des clean install d&#232;s qu'il y a une mise &#224; jour de quelque chose...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

D&#232;s ? date de 2004 quand m&#234;me l'autre tiger&#8230; et depuis os 8 c'est une garantie d'&#233;viter le plus possible des probl&#232;mes&#8230; et l'occasion de faire un m&#233;nage de trois printemps&#8230; mais archiver et installer c'est une version interm&#233;diaire aussi


----------



## mathusalem (26 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> exactement.
> je ne suis pas sur Mac pour me taper des clean install dès qu'il y a une mise à jour de quelque chose...



ça c'est bien vrai


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

chacun &#224; ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences
c'est bien pour &#231;a qu'il y a plusieurs fa&#231;on d'installer os x


----------



## Snoopy13 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai une question, si je choisi l'option Effacer et Installer, ca va me supprimer ma partition Boot Camp ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

Non car &#231;a efface une partition, pas le disque. Ah moins que tu te trompe de partition&#8230;


----------



## Snoopy13 (26 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non car &#231;a efface une partition, pas le disque. Ah moins que tu te trompe de partition&#8230;


Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse, non t'inquiete pas j'vais pas me tromper !


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non car &#231;a efface une partition, pas le disque. Ah moins que tu te trompe de partition&#8230;



en parlant de bootcamp, je crois que je vais le virer, 
je joue plus et &#231;a me fera 52GB de plus pour TM


----------



## desp (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voulais savoir si, on pouvait, apr&#232;s une clean install, r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences utilisateurs et tout le toutim (grace &#224; l'assistant migration) via un clone CCC d'un disque dur *USB*? A chaque fois, on parle de disque firewire quand je regarde sur le net.
Merci de vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

desp a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je voulais savoir si, on pouvait, après une clean install, récupérer ses préférences utilisateurs et tout le toutim (grace à l'assistant migration) via un clone CCC d'un disque dur *USB*? A chaque fois, on parle de disque firewire quand je regarde sur le net.
> Merci de vos réponses.



peu importe usb ou FW, ça marche 
par contre dis-moi si tu arrives à le faire marcher car moi l'assistant ne marchait pas


----------



## desp (26 Octobre 2007)

Oula tu me fais peur l&#224;.
J'ai pos&#233; cette question par avance, je croise les doigts pour que la Fnac ait le pack familial dispo dans une heure...
Ca m'embetterait que &#231;a marche pas!
Comment as-tu fait pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences, comptes utilisateurs...?

Edit : j'ai lu que l'assistant se lan&#231;ait automatiquement apr&#232;s l'install


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

desp a dit:


> Oula tu me fais peur là.
> J'ai posé cette question par avance, je croise les doigts pour que la Fnac ait le pack familial dispo dans une heure...
> Ca m'embetterait que ça marche pas!
> Comment as-tu fait pour récupérer tes préférences, comptes utilisateurs...?
> ...



j'ai fait ça à la main :
copie du dossier mail, du dossier safari, des widgets, des préférences, des application support
et puis pour les docs, copie respectivement du dossier images (par exmple) de la sauvegarde dans le dossier images de leopard

et voilà, en quelques minutes j'ai tout récupéré  

l'assistant sert juste à faire ça mais de manière automatisée


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

desp a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je voulais savoir si, on pouvait, après une clean install, récupérer ses préférences utilisateurs et tout le toutim (grace à l'assistant migration) via un clone CCC d'un disque dur *USB*? A chaque fois, on parle de disque firewire quand je regarde sur le net.
> Merci de vos réponses.


Il me semble que ce n'est possible que via une liaison firewire, DD externe ou ordi en mode target


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il me semble que ce n'est possible que via une liaison firewire, DD externe ou ordi en mode target



même pour l'assistant migration ? ça me paraît bizzare étant donné que beaucoup de gens ont des dd externes en usb:mouais:


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (26 Octobre 2007)

*Bonjour le monde

Par hasard mon ordinateur Mini-mac intel 1ere version apres 1an et demi et que je n'avais pas pris de garanti prolong&#233; donc j'ai &#233;t&#233; port&#233; mon ordinateur a un fournisseur de mac a Shawinigan dans la province du Quebec ou par hasard mon disque dur avais flanch&#233; de 80 G sera chang&#233; par un Disque Dur de 120 G et en m&#234;me temps je lui ai propos&#233; vu dans le temps tu pourras install&#233; le logiciel Mac Os 10.5  &#233;tant comme entre paranth&#233;se un ordinateur qui n'&#233;tait plus sera r&#233;ssucit&#233; (Quand m&#234;me j'avais un double sur mon Disque Dur externe &#192; Suivre et j'ai h&#226;te a partir de mardi la semaine prochaine ou enfin je verai pour la premi&#233;re fois le logiciel install&#233; 10.5 

&#192; suivre

&#192; la Revoyure

L'&#201;claire-Senti
*


----------



## numerik (26 Octobre 2007)

:rateau: faut suivre, hein!




L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:


> *Bonjour le monde
> 
> Par hasard mon ordinateur Mini-mac intel 1ere version apres 1an et demi et que je n'avais pas pris de garanti prolongé donc j'ai été porté mon ordinateur a un fournisseur de mac a Shawinigan dans la province du Quebec ou par hasard mon disque dur avais flanché de 80 G sera changé par un Disque Dur de 120 G et en même temps je lui ai proposé vu dans le temps tu pourras installé le logiciel Mac Os 10.5 étant comme entre paranthése un ordinateur qui n'était plus sera réssucité (Quand même j'avais un double sur mon Disque Dur externe À Suivre et j'ai hâte a partir de mardi la semaine prochaine ou enfin je verai pour la premiére fois le logiciel installé 10.5
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2007)

L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:


> *Bonjour le monde
> 
> Par hasard mon ordinateur Mini-mac intel 1ere version apres 1an et demi et que je n'avais pas pris de garanti prolongé donc j'ai été porté mon ordinateur a un fournisseur de mac a Shawinigan dans la province du Quebec ou par hasard mon disque dur avais flanché de 80 G sera changé par un Disque Dur de 120 G et en même temps je lui ai proposé vu dans le temps tu pourras installé le logiciel Mac Os 10.5  étant comme entre paranthése un ordinateur qui n'était plus sera réssucité (Quand même j'avais un double sur mon Disque Dur externe À Suivre et j'ai hâte a partir de mardi la semaine prochaine ou enfin je verai pour la premiére fois le logiciel installé 10.5
> 
> ...



Vous parlez tous comme ça au canada ? J'ai rien capté...


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2007)

L'&#201;claire-Senti;4450707 a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour le monde
> 
> Par hasard mon ordinateur Mini-mac intel 1ere version apres 1an et demi et que je n'avais pas pris de garanti prolong&#233; donc j'ai &#233;t&#233; port&#233; mon ordinateur a un fournisseur de mac a Shawinigan dans la province du Quebec ou par hasard mon disque dur avais flanch&#233; de 80 G sera chang&#233; par un Disque Dur de 120 G et en m&#234;me temps je lui ai propos&#233; vu dans le temps tu pourras install&#233; le logiciel Mac Os 10.5  &#233;tant comme entre paranth&#233;se un ordinateur qui n'&#233;tait plus sera r&#233;ssucit&#233; (Quand m&#234;me j'avais un double sur mon Disque Dur externe &#192; Suivre et j'ai h&#226;te a partir de mardi la semaine prochaine ou enfin je verai pour la premi&#233;re fois le logiciel install&#233; 10.5
> 
> ...



Si tu pouvais &#233;crire un texte avec des virgules, des points, des retours &#224; la ligne, tout &#231;a (des phrases, quoi !)...

Parce que l&#224;, j'ai failli m'&#233;touffer. :rateau:


----------



## ChF (26 Octobre 2007)

Voilà c'est fait ! La mise à niveau a parfaitement fonctionné à un (petit) détail près :

Lors de l'installation, le premier calcul de temps estimé indiquait : 3 h 34 ! Puis ça a baissé pour se stabiliser à environ 2h50. Tout s'est alors déroulé avec beaucoup de lenteur. Et puis j'ai réalisé que Airport était resté activé ! Une fois désactivé, l'installation a repris à vitesse normale. J'ai quand même mis un bon quart d'heure pour percuter :rose: 

Bon c'est peut-être évident pour certains, mais ça ne l'était pas pour un débutant comme moi :rateau: . Donc si ça peut être utile à d'autres nioubes comme moi


----------



## spleen (26 Octobre 2007)

Une question d'ordre pratique : quand on a une partition Win XP faite avec Boot camp, il faut virer cette partition avant la "clean install" de Leopard ?
La suppression de cette partition Windows se fait avec l'utilitaire Boot camp version finale livré avec Leo ?
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> même pour l'assistant migration ? ça me paraît bizzare étant donné que beaucoup de gens ont des dd externes en usb:mouais:


Je viens d'aller dans l'aide Mac et il ne parlent que de liaisons firewire pour migrer des données

Vu que pour rapatrier les données faut mettre l'ancien mac en mode target relié via un cable firewire au nouveau il semblerait que les DDs externes USB ne soient pas vus par l'assistant migration Par contre j'avais migré des données depuis un DD externe firewire vers le MacBook sans problèmes


----------



## zazthemac (26 Octobre 2007)

Bo ben depuis hier soir je suis un peu vert, je viens de faire les 2 revendeurs agrées apple de chez moi (sachant que l'apple store ne livre pas chez moi)
alors le premier me repond qu'ils l'auront mardi 29 et l'autre (premium resseller sur sa carte quand meme) le 5 ou le 6 novembre!!!
Que vais je faire??? bouh!!

je sais ne plus consulter un seul forum mac d'ici la

PS chez moi c'est tahiti


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:


> *Bonjour le monde*
> 
> *Par hasard mon ordinateur Mini-mac intel 1ere version apres 1an et demi et que je n'avais pas pris de garanti prolongé donc j'ai été porté mon ordinateur a un fournisseur de mac a Shawinigan dans la province du Quebec ou par hasard mon disque dur avais flanché de 80 G sera changé par un Disque Dur de 120 G et en même temps je lui ai proposé vu dans le temps tu pourras installé le logiciel Mac Os 10.5 étant comme entre paranthése un ordinateur qui n'était plus sera réssucité (Quand même j'avais un double sur mon Disque Dur externe À Suivre et j'ai hâte a partir de mardi la semaine prochaine ou enfin je verai pour la premiére fois le logiciel installé 10.5 *
> 
> ...


 

L'orignal est un animal dangereux :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Une question d'ordre pratique : quand on a une partition Win XP faite avec Boot camp, il faut virer cette partition avant la "clean install" de Leopard ?
> La suppression de cette partition Windows se fait avec l'utilitaire Boot camp version finale livré avec Leo ?
> Merci



pas besoin de virer ta partition windows
logiquement elle sera utilisable avec le bootcamp de leopard  



Dos Jones a dit:


> Je viens d'aller dans l'aide Mac et il ne parlent que de liaisons firewire pour migrer des données
> 
> Vu que pour rapatrier les données faut mettre l'ancien mac en mode target relié via un cable firewire au nouveau il semblerait que les DDs externes USB ne soient pas vus par l'assistant migration Par contre j'avais migré des données depuis un DD externe firewire vers le MacBook sans problèmes



bon à savoir


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

zazthemac a dit:


> PS chez moi c'est tahiti


On peut pas avoir les plages de sables fins, les cocotiers et un Léopard en même temps

Ici ils veulent pas me livrer de cocotiers avant le 38 novembre, et pour le sable ça va dépendre du cargo


----------



## kwygon (26 Octobre 2007)

Plus je lis le forum, plus je me demande si je dois passer à l'installation ou  non.... :mouais:
le dvd d'install de léopard est sur mon bureau..il me brule les doigts mais à la lecture des posts qui tombent ! Je me demande si je ne vais pas patienter :rose:


----------



## Kant1 (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je viens d'aller dans l'aide Mac et il ne parlent que de liaisons firewire pour migrer des données
> 
> Vu que pour rapatrier les données faut mettre l'ancien mac en mode target relié via un cable firewire au nouveau il semblerait que les DDs externes USB ne soient pas vus par l'assistant migration Par contre j'avais migré des données depuis un DD externe firewire vers le MacBook sans problèmes



Les DDs usb externe fonctionnent avec l'assistant migration... Je l'ai fait.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

Kant1 a dit:


> Les DDs usb externe fonctionnent avec l'assistant migration... Je l'ai fait.


Si tu le dis

Tiens je vais faire l'essai en clonant mon mac Book sur un USB


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

bon ils en avaient toute une palette à la Rnac des champs :love: 

il est devant moi (avec son poil soyeux et ses petites griffes) :rateau: 


il ne sera pas installé avant cette nuit car je suis encore au taf


----------



## Snoopy13 (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai lancé l'installation, pour l'instant ca se passe bien...


----------



## denkou (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer que la version de remise à niveau (à 8 et quelques) de Leopard fonctionne sur n'importe quel mac ?

Je m'explique, mon pere s'est acheté un imac il y a une semaine et lui, s'en fout de Leopard , alors je pensais en profiter pour récupérer la MàJ pour mon iBook :rateau: 

Est-ce que ca serait possible?

Merci d'avance  
++


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

denkou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer que la version de remise à niveau (à 8 et quelques) de Leopard fonctionne sur n'importe quel mac ?
> 
> ...



si ton ibook est un g4 au dessus de 867 mhz, y'a pas de soucis


----------



## denkou (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si ton ibook est un g4 au dessus de 867 mhz, y'a pas de soucis



G4 933 mhz  ptete un peu limite mais bon...  
merci de ta r&#233;ponse et &#224; bient&#244;t pour les premi&#232;res impressions alors  

++


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2007)

D'après macG, yen aurai qui aurait des soucis lors de l'installation...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si ton ibook est un g4 au dessus de 867 mhz, y'a pas de soucis


Je serais pas aussi affirmatif&#8230;



denkou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer que la version de remise &#224; niveau (&#224; 8&#8364; et quelques) de Leopard fonctionne sur n'importe quel mac ?&#8230;


Je pense que pour en b&#233;n&#233;ficier Apple va demander des renseignements sur la machine et &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait fort que pour ce prix tu aies la version vendue ce jour&#8230; Y'a de grandes chances qu'il lui sera fourni la version grise valable uniquement pour son iMac&#8230; Celle qui sera fourni avec tous les iMacs de ce type bient&#244;t&#8230;

Mais je peux me tromper, commande la et tu nous diras apr&#232;s&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> D'après macG, yen aurai qui aurait des soucis lors de l'installation...


C'est qui macG un nouvel inscrit


----------



## Snoopy13 (26 Octobre 2007)

Hééé ya pas iLife dans Leopard !!!!

manquait plus que ca, faut que j'achete iLife .... pfff


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Snoopy13 a dit:


> Hééé ya pas iLife dans Leopard !!!!
> 
> manquait plus que ca, faut que j'achete iLife .... pfff



ilife est livré avec les mac, pas avec l'os


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

Snoopy13 a dit:


> Hééé ya pas iLife dans Leopard !!!!
> 
> manquait plus que ca, faut que j'achete iLife .... pfff


Si tu avais suivi un peu les infos données ici, tu l'aurais su d'entrée. iLife n'est fourni qu'avec l'achat d'une nouvelle machine

Et viens pas râler c'est de la mauvaise foi !!!


----------



## Captain Cap (26 Octobre 2007)

merci, effectivement je veux bien faire un back up (envie de repartir sur des bases saines), et veux bien que tu m'expliques la procédure, et pour le carnet d'adresses aussi.mais c'est pas à un jour près. En tout ,cas merci pour tes infos.


----------



## coldlab (26 Octobre 2007)

j'ai recu le f&#233;lin par UPS en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s midi
heureux donc.

mais j'ai quelques probl&#232;mes d' installation sur imacG5 avec tiger 10.4.10

"Vous ne pouvez pas installer macOSX sur  ce volume sans modifier les reglages d'installation"
"Cliquez sur option pour modifier les r&#233;glages. OSX ne peut d&#233;marrer sur ce volume"

Apr&#232;s clique sur option:" le disque de destination doit &#234;tre effac&#233; avant installation"
"formatez en macOS etendu journalis&#233;

mon HD est en &#233;tendu deja...

quesako? merci


----------



## denkou (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je serais pas aussi affirmatif
> 
> Je pense que pour en bénéficier Apple va demander des renseignements sur la machine et ça m'étonnerait fort que pour ce prix tu aies la version vendue ce jour Y'a de grandes chances qu'il lui sera fourni la version grise valable uniquement pour son iMac Celle qui sera fourni avec tous les iMacs de ce type bientôt
> 
> Mais je peux me tromper, commande la et tu nous diras après



Bin en fait, je pensais que vous etiez deja quelques uns a l'avoir recu et donc si quelqu'un avait pu tester


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

coldlab a dit:


> j'ai recu le félin par UPS en début d'après midi
> heureux donc
> 
> mais j'ai quelques problemes d' installation sur imacG5 avec tiger 10.4.10
> ...



lance une vérification du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque intégré au dvd d'install depuis le dvd d'install
il a peut-être besoin de réparations


----------



## coldlab (26 Octobre 2007)

merci Toumak

oui j'ai fait une reparation des autorisations avant de poster mon problème ici

rien ne change


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

coldlab a dit:


> merci Toumak
> 
> oui j'ai fait une reparation des autorisations avant de poster mon problème ici
> 
> rien ne change



pas des autorisations, du disque


----------



## Snoopy13 (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu avais suivi un peu les infos données ici, tu l'aurais su d'entrée. iLife n'est fourni qu'avec l'achat d'une nouvelle machine
> 
> Et viens pas râler c'est de la mauvaise foi !!!


Bon ok je savais pas ...


----------



## Caligari (26 Octobre 2007)

coldlab a dit:


> j'ai recu le félin par UPS en début d'après midi
> heureux donc.
> 
> mais j'ai quelques problèmes d' installation sur imacG5 avec tiger 10.4.10
> ...



Je n'arrive pas non plus à installer Leopard sur un iMac G5 . L'installation ("clean install") débute puis très rapidement  j'ai le message suivant : "Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu valider le contenu du paquet BaseSystem"


----------



## fred et sylvie (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais acheter OSX 10.5 et Ilife 8.
Je ferai un clone de ma partition actuelle sur un disque dur usb.
Ensuite, je compte faire "effacer et installer".
A la fin de l'installation, j'utiliserai l'assitant de migration pour recuperer les données sur mon disque USB.
Mais sur ce disque, j'ai ilife 7. Sera t'il importé?
ne vaut t'il pas mieux ne pas utiliser l'assistant migration tout de suite, installer ilife 8 et utiliser l'assistant migration ensuite?

Merci à tous pour vos avis.


----------



## jerry_747 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, suite à l'installation type mise à jour de leopard mon MAC ne démarre plus à chaque démarrage j'ai un écran bleu avec le curseur de la souris que je peux déplacer.
Néanmoins j'arrive à utiliser ma partition windows via bootcamp.

Es normal et dois-je attendre plusieurs minutes avant qu'il se pace quelque chose où dois-je voir avec le support apple pour m'aider à résoudre mon souci ?

Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.​


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

jerry_747 a dit:


> Bonjour, suite à l'installation type mise à jour de leopard mon MAC ne démarre plus à chaque démarrage j'ai un écran bleu avec le curseur de la souris que je peux déplacer.
> Néanmoins j'arrive à utiliser ma partition windows via bootcamp.
> 
> Es normal et dois-je attendre plusieurs minutes avant qu'il se pace quelque chose où dois-je voir avec le support apple pour m'aider à résoudre mon souci ?
> ...



démarre avec la touche alt enfoncée, vois-tu ta partition mac ?


----------



## jerry_747 (26 Octobre 2007)

Oui je vois bien mes 2 partitions : Macintoch HD et Windows !


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

jerry_747 a dit:


> Oui je vois bien mes 2 partitions : Macintoch HD et Windows !



et lorsque tu sélectionnes ta partition mac et appuie sur enter il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2007)

Je viens d'installer le fauve, clean instal, il est bien sympa. 

Quelques soucis avec le soft Backup, fournit avec .mac  pas possible de restaurer ce que j'ai sauvegarder avant l'instal.  
Heureusement, en faisant "Afficher le contenu du paquet" sur mon fichier de sauvegarde, j'ai pu les replacer au bon endroit manuellement.  
(Bref, je vire ce soft inutile et dangereux.  )

Bon, j'y retourne.


----------



## coldlab (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas des autorisations, du disque



oui me suis mal exprimé tout à l'heure

autorisations et reparations aussi: il n'y avait rien à reparer d'ailleurs
merci


----------



## jerry_747 (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et lorsque tu sélectionnes ta partition mac et appuie sur enter il se passe quoi ?


Et bien la même chose que si je laisse démarrer mon MAC, c'est à dire la pomme avec le cercle de chargement et ensuite l'écran bleu avec la flèche de la souris en haut à gauche et rien...snif


----------



## pi-xi (26 Octobre 2007)

je viens de r&#233;installer imovie, idvd, garageband &#224; partir du DVD de Tiger : iMovie ne marche plus  


EDIT : apr&#232;s t&#233;l&#233;chargement de maj, &#231;a marche

(reste plus qu'&#224; installer mes signets :
j'avais fait sous Tiger "exporter signets"
je fais sous Leopard "importer signets"

mais &#231;a ne remplace pas les signets par d&#233;faut de leopard...)


----------



## spleen (26 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Quelques soucis avec le soft Backup, fournit avec .mac  pas possible de restaurer ce que j'ai sauvegarder avant l'instal.
> Heureusement, en faisant "Afficher le contenu du paquet" sur mon fichier de sauvegarde, j'ai pu les replacer au bon endroit manuellement.
> (Bref, je vire ce soft inutile et dangereux.  )



A ce sujet, je me demandais si le m&#234;me genre de probl&#232;me peut se produire avec l'excellent iBackup (gratuit) en restaurant automatiquement les applis.
Les &#233;l&#233;ments tels que les pr&#233;f&#233;rences ou certains plug-ins ne sont peut &#234;tre pas g&#233;r&#233;s de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on dans Tiger et Leopard.
Il vaut mieux restaurer manuellement ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je viens de réinstaller imovie, idvd, garageband à partir du DVD de Tiger : iMovie ne marche plus
> 
> 
> EDIT : après téléchargement de maj, ça marche
> ...



pour les signets, rends-toi dans tes signets (petit bouton en dessous du bouton aller à la page précédente) et tu verras dans la partie de gauche des signets importés


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Quelques soucis avec le soft Backup, fournit avec .mac  pas possible de restaurer ce que j'ai sauvegarder avant l'instal.



Ça doit être pour ça qu'une MAJ de Backup vient d'être proposée par "Mise à jour de logiciels". 

'+


----------



## valentin007 (26 Octobre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Apparament il existe une "nouvelle" option lors de l'installation de Léopard.
> 
> Vu sur une vidéo sur Youtube: à l'installation, Léopard te propose de sauvegarder ton ancien système sur un disque dur externe afin de le récuperer ultérieurement à l'aide de...
> 
> ...



Cette méthode me semble etre l'une de meilleur.


----------



## ChF (27 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit ... mais au cas où :

Petit problème en installant boot camp. Je n'ai pas pu aller jusqu'au bout de la configuration de windows : je me suis retrouvé planté devant un menu m'invitant à installer windows en pressant la touche entrée. Impossible à faire. Aucune touche ou combinaison de touche n'a fonctionné. Seule solution, le bouton d'arrêt. J'ai réessayé ensuite en débranchant la mighty mouse ... ça marche. Le mode d'emploi Boot Camp en fait mention (p25) mais il indique que le branchement sur le port USB du clavier fonctionne.

Au fait ma partition windows s'appelle "Untitled". J'imagine que la renommer Windows n'est pas une bonne idée ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

ChF a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit ... mais au cas où :
> 
> Petit problème en installant boot camp. Je n'ai pas pu aller jusqu'au bout de la configuration de windows : je me suis retrouvé planté devant un menu m'invitant à installer windows en pressant la touche entrée. Impossible à faire. Aucune touche ou combinaison de touche n'a fonctionné. Seule solution, le bouton d'arrêt. J'ai réessayé ensuite en débranchant la mighty mouse ... ça marche. Le mode d'emploi Boot Camp en fait mention (p25) mais il indique que le branchement sur le port USB du clavier fonctionne.
> 
> Au fait ma partition windows s'appelle "Untitled". J'imagine que la renommer Windows n'est pas une bonne idée ?



tu peux la renommer, mais il faut le faire via windows, en renommant le disque c:  

et sinon tu postes dans le mauvais forum, bootcamp c'est dans windows sur mac


----------



## piero30 (27 Octobre 2007)

Petite question pour les heureux possesseurs de Leopard :

en ce qui concerne Mail, vous avez fait comment pour récup mails et adresses mail de vos différentes adresses afin qu'ils soient visibles sur Leopard ?
Un simple copier/coller du contenu du dossier bibliothèque>Mail ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## BoloG (27 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a des probl&#232;mes avec un Macbook intel pour l'installation de Leo ?
Niveau rapidit&#233; &#231;a donne quoi ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

piero30 a dit:


> Petite question pour les heureux possesseurs de Leopard :
> 
> en ce qui concerne Mail, vous avez fait comment pour récup mails et adresses mail de vos différentes adresses afin qu'ils soient visibles sur Leopard ?
> Un simple copier/coller du contenu du dossier bibliothèque>Mail ?
> ...



il faut copier ces 3 choses :

le dossier maison > Bibliothèque > Mail
le dossier maison > Bibliothèque > Application Support > AddressBook
le fichier maison > Bibliothèque > Préférences > com.apple.mail.plist

tu les sauvegardes et après l'installation de leopard, tu les remets au même endroit
et puis tu lances carnet d'adresse et mail .... et magie, ça a marché


----------



## Marco68 (27 Octobre 2007)

La cata...

Je déballe ma belle boîte de Leopard, j'installe le cd, je reboote sur le cd, il commence à s'installer, et là : erreur d'installation...Je reboote sur mac os X Tiger, impeccable...
Je refais la manip : idem, avec en plus, impossible d'installer sur cette partition sans la formater !!!! Merci la souplesse Apple !!!
Je téléphone à la hotline qui me dit que c'est un probleme inconnu sur un macbook dual core 2 duo 2.16ghz...
Alors je sauvegarde ce que je peux...Les boules : Itunes iphoto etc...Je vous laisse imaginer le volume et la rage...
je formate : Erreur de formatage : plus de boot du tout !!! Merci Apple !!!
Je formate 4 fois pour arriver à un succès...Ouf : j'installe : erreur !!!!!...Pas possible...
J'éteins tout , je vais boire un coup et me détendre, puis je refais une tentative et là, enfin, ça marche...Moralité : je dois tout me réinstaller à la mimine, et j'ai perdu une demi-journée....Mais je viens d'activer time machine, car là , j'ai eu chaud...

Bilan : mitigé avec en plus, finalement, à part des cover flows partout et time machine, pas grand chose de neuf...Et meme en moins, car il n'y a pas de ilife, même pas la version 06...Un comble...


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

tu t'emballes ...  
tu ferais mieux de donner tes impressions apr&#232;s avoir repris ton sang-froid et dig&#233;r&#233; cette m&#233;saventure car tu verras que leopard a bien d'autres atouts  

et pour ilife, je te trouve assez gonfl&#233; de te plainde  
ilife est livr&#233; avec les machines, pas avec l'os, combien de fois on va encore devoir le r&#233;p&#233;ter  
si tu veux remettre ilife, libre &#224; toi ...
tu as toujours les dvd d'origine de ton mac ? oui, ben tu les remets et tu r&#233;installe ilife depuis ces dvd


----------



## BoloG (27 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que je vais attendre avant de l'installer, mon Tiger et quasi parfait et je ne pense pas que Leo soit une n&#233;c&#233;ssit&#233; pour l'instant, et sourtout j'ai pas envie de passer une journ&#233;e a formatter.


----------



## piero30 (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci Toumak pour ces précisions !


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Heu... Au fait, par curiosité, tu crois que les anciennes versions d'iLife sont rétrocompatibles ? On peut aller jusqu'à quelles versions, comme ça ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... Au fait, par curiosit&#233;, tu crois que les anciennes versions d'iLife sont r&#233;trocompatibles ? On peut aller jusqu'&#224; quelles versions, comme &#231;a ?



bonne question, mais si ilife 06 (au moins) n'est pas compatible, je trouve &#231;a honteux 

au fait, ton cdb m'a fait sourire, pourquoi pas :style:  malheureusement "Vous devriez coucher avec d'autres personnes avant de r&#233;attaquer divoli"... blablabla


----------



## Marco68 (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu t'emballes ...
> tu ferais mieux de donner tes impressions apr&#232;s avoir repris ton sang-froid et dig&#233;r&#233; cette m&#233;saventure car tu verras que leopard a bien d'autres atouts
> 
> et pour ilife, je te trouve assez gonfl&#233; de te plainde
> ...



...Certes, j'ai r&#233;install&#233; tout Ilife depuis mes anciens Cd...On ne refait pas cette histoire de vendu avec le mac mais pas avec le systeme d'exploitation, je trouve ca limite,  on ne tombera pas d'accord la dessus...C'est un point de vue et le tien est aussi respectable que le mien, c'est mesquin, c'est tout.

Je suis content que &#231;a marche, mais ce n'est pas non plus la panac&#233;e...C'est plus rapide,  je l'ai surtout pris pour time machine, pour le reste, soyons honn&#234;tes, je maintiens que ce n'est pas indispensable, loin de l&#224;, moi je l'ai achet&#233; pour le plaisir et &#231;a a failli mal tourner...;-)...

Mais je vais tripatouiller tout ca pour tester et me faire une id&#233;e plus pr&#233;cise...
Bug : plus de possibilit&#233; de modifier le son et la luminosit&#233; avec les touches F1 F2 F3 F4 et F5....


----------



## l/oranger (27 Octobre 2007)

Bah dites donc, quand on en lit certains, ça fout la trouille! Je suis sûr qu'il y en a même qui sont consolés de ne pas avoir eu la visite de TNT pour ne pas essuyer les plâtres... Positivez! Ca marche quand même! Installation bonzaï_j'técrase_Tiger_vite_fait et aucun problème. AUCUN problème! Mon MBP Santa Rosa tourne même plus vite qu'il y a deux heures. Quand aux grincheux qui trouvent que ça n'en valait pas la peine, je vous trouve pas très honnêtes avec vous mêmes : vous saviez ce qu'il y avait dans la boite. Quand on achète OS X le jour de sa sortie c'est qu'on a lu et regardé tout ce qu'on pouvait alors l'effet de surprise ne peut être que simulé. Enfin facile à dire quand on est passé au travers des goutes! Courage pour ceux qui luttent ou ont lutté et bonne chance à ceux qui hésitent au bord de la piscine. Je vous assure qu'elle est bonne une fois qu'on est dedans!


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> ...Certes, j'ai r&#233;install&#233; tout Ilife depuis mes anciens Cd...On ne refait pas cette histoire de vendu avec le mac mais pas avec le systeme d'exploitation, je trouve ca limite,  on ne tombera pas d'accord la dessus...C'est un point de vue et le tien est aussi respectable que le mien, c'est mesquin, c'est tout.



Disons que la "dur&#233;e de vie" d'iLife (donc d'une version &#224; une autre) est relativement longue. Si l'on int&#233;grait iLife &#224; OS X, quasiment plus personne n'ach&#232;terait la version boite.
A moins de r&#233;percuter le manque &#224; gagner sur prix de l'OS, mais l&#224; les gens rousp&#232;teraient.

J'ai connu la p&#233;riode o&#249; certains logiciels de la suite iLife &#233;taient gratuits. Maintenant c'est devenu une affaire de gros sous.

Enfin bon...

Sinon, c'est quelle version de iLife que tu as install&#233; (je suppose la 6) ? Tout s'est bien pass&#233; ?


----------



## Marco68 (27 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sinon, c'est quelle version de iLife que tu as installé (je suppose la 6) ? Tout s'est bien passé ?



Oui, c'est la 6, tout est ok...Par contre plus d'action pour la luminosité et le son sur les touches du haut....


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2007)

Tutoriaux disponibles sur rhinos-mac


----------



## pi-xi (27 Octobre 2007)

rôôôô :love:


----------



## GilbertC (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon install avec la méthode Archiver et installer puis récup des données avec l'utilitaire de migration s'est bien passé mais :

-Ma partition "données" était en lecture seulement et mon compte Admin récupéré pas indiqué: obligé de mettre le compte everyone en lecture écriture pour utiliser mes datas.

-Un compte admin de trop(celui crée lors de l'install de léopard et qui ne sert à rien).

- Après vérif des autorisations j'ai le message :"ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé."


Tout cela n'est pas clair et je repart sur une "clean install" mais je voudrais récupérer mes signets SAFARI. Ou les trouve t on ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> La cata...
> 
> Je d&#233;balle ma belle bo&#238;te de Leopard, j'installe le cd, je reboote sur le cd, il commence &#224; s'installer, et l&#224; : erreur d'installation...
> Je refais la manip : idem, avec en plus, impossible d'installer sur cette partition sans la formater !!!!



"Tu rebootes sur le CD", dis-tu : c'est-&#224;-dire tu fais un Red&#233;marrage en mode C ?

Rhinosmac et osx facile parlent d'ins&#233;rer le CD dans la session Tiger, comme un banal DVD-video, puis de double-cliquer dessus, ce qui va permettre de red&#233;marrer &#224; la premi&#232;re fen&#234;tre qui s'affichera. 

On ne d&#233;bute plus l'installation sous Leopard comme sous Tiger ou Panther !   (= _ligne &#233;dit&#233;e &#224; la page suivante_)


----------



## NoobSmoke (27 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tutoriaux disponibles sur rhinos-mac



Tu n'as pas eu de probl&#232;me apr&#232;s avec l'uptodate ? car j'ai lu sur le forum que ce n'etait pas trop conseill&#233;.

Superbes tutos au passage


----------



## desp (27 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu le dis
> 
> Tiens je vais faire l'essai en clonant mon mac Book sur un USB


Bonjour, As tu essayé?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On ne débute plus l'installation sous Leopard comme sous Tiger ou Panther !



c'est exactement la même chose


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2007)

GilbertC a dit:


> je voudrais récupérer mes signets SAFARI. Ou les trouve t on ??



C'est, toujours et encore, avec _Safari>Fichier>Exporter des signets_ qu'on les sauvegarde !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est exactement la même chose



J'aurais dû écrire : "on ne débute pas une installation de Leopard comme on fait une réparation de Disque Interne sous Tiger ou Panther",  non ? :rose:


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'aurais dû écrire : "on ne débute pas une installation de Leopard comme on fait une réparation de Disque Interne sous Tiger ou Panther",  non ? :rose:



tu aurais pû dire ça, n'empèche que c'est pas le cas
que ça soit pour installer un os x ou réparer le disque/les autorisations, on s'en fout de la manière dont on boot, du moment qu'on boot  

via le bouton redémarrer, en maintenant la touche c, ... peu importe


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est, toujours et encore, avec _Safari>Fichier>Exporter des signets_ qu'on les sauvegarde !



Et pour fire fox??? :rose: Si quelqu'un sait aussi sauvegarder les smileys de MSN...?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est, toujours et encore, avec _Safari>Fichier>Exporter des signets_ qu'on les sauvegarde !



ou en copiant le dossier maison > bibliothèque > safari


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2007)

desp a dit:


> Bonjour, As tu essayé?


Oui et bien ça marche pas ! Je reclone de l'usb vers un Firewire


----------



## NoobSmoke (27 Octobre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu de problème après avec l'uptodate ? car j'ai lu sur le forum que ce n'etait pas trop conseillé.
> 
> Superbes tutos au passage



Quelqu'un pour me rep


----------



## Seiken (27 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et pour fire fox??? :ros



De mémoire : Marques-pages > Organiser les marques-pages puis Fichier > Exporter...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu aurais pû dire ça, n'empèche que c'est pas le cas
> que ça soit pour installer un os x ou réparer le disque/les autorisations, on s'en fout de la manière dont on boot, du moment qu'on boot
> 
> via le bouton redémarrer, en maintenant la touche c, ... peu importe



C'est bien ce que Apple conseille indifféremment : je me suis posé la question d'une interférence entre le mode d'utilisation du DVD d'install et les ennuis de certains, puisque la façon conseillée par les deux sites osxfacile et rhinosmac était la même...

A noter aussi qu'Apple :
-  déconseille Backup 3.1.1 ;
- détaille les options d'installation ;
- précise les informations à sauvegarder avant une clean install.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

peut-être qu'apple conseille cette manière là, mais techniquement elles n'ont rien de différent  

j'ai utilisé les deux et jai aucun soucis


----------



## anneloulou (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas besoin de virer ta partition windows
> logiquement elle sera utilisable avec le bootcamp de leopard
> 
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, 
J'ai installé hier Léo et j'ai une partition faite avec boot camp 1.4. Tout fonctionné bien, sauf que maintenant avec Léo j'ai le message suivant Windows n'a pas pu démarrer car le fichier suivant est manquant ou endommagé :< Racine Windows>\systeme32\ntoskrni.exe Veuillez réinstaller une copie du fichier ci-dessus.

Par ailleurs, je ne voie plus la partition Windows dans la fenêtre de redémarrer.

Avez vous eu des dysfonctionnemet similaire ?
Cdl


----------



## mathusalem (27 Octobre 2007)

c'est bon je l'ai installé en upgradant le système

par contre j'ai eu un bug pendant l'instal : dans la fenêtre où je devais choisir le disque cible, il ne m'affichait rien... boite vide !
en connectant un lecteur réseau, il apparaissait, puis disparaissait à la déconnexion, mais pas le lecteur local.

et puis j'ai taper sur escape, sans trop savoir pourquoi et ça à fonctionné, j'ai pu continuer


bizarre non ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

anneloulou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai install&#233; hier L&#233;o et j'ai une partition faite avec boot camp 1.4. Tout fonctionn&#233; bien, sauf que maintenant avec L&#233;o j'ai le message suivant Windows n'a pas pu d&#233;marrer car le fichier suivant est manquant ou endommag&#233; :< Racine Windows>\systeme32\ntoskrni.exe Veuillez r&#233;installer une copie du fichier ci-dessus.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je ne voie plus la partition Windows dans la fen&#234;tre de red&#233;marrer.
> ...



il manque un fichier
mais &#231;a n'est pas d&#251; &#224; l'installation de leopard
il a d&#251; dispara&#238;tre avant
moi j'ai install&#233; leopard sur 2 machines avec windows dessus, et aucun probl&#232;me sur les 2 machines, windows marche toujours


----------



## anneloulou (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il manque un fichier
> mais ça n'est pas dû à l'installation de leopard
> il a dû disparaître avant
> moi j'ai installé leopard sur 2 machines avec windows dessus, et aucun problème sur les 2 machines, windows marche toujours



Merci pour votre réponse, mais boot camp fonctionnait et windows aussi juste avant l'installation. Après lecture sur des forums pc, il semble que cela vient :
	 La valeur Default (par défaut) contenue dans la section [Boot Loader] du fichier Boot.ini est manquante ou non valide.
	 Windows XP n'est pas installé à l'emplacement spécifié dans le fichier Boot.ini.
	 Le fichier Ntoskrnl.exe est manquant ou endommagé.
	 Le chemin de partition dans le fichier Boot.ini n'est pas correctement défini.
	 Défaillance matérielle générale.

Donc, il reste plus qu'à reprendre l'installation de windows ou le réparer. 
Les questions que je me pose sont les suivantes : 
Boot camp 2 upgrad la version 1.4 automatiquement ? 
Les liens sont ils conserver lors du démarrage ? 

Merci pour vos réponses précédentes. Le hasard des installations montre que en théorie tout doit fonctionner normalement.
Cela reste des soucis somme toute mineur.
Cdl


----------



## desertea (27 Octobre 2007)

Install de l&#233;o sur mon iMan Intel, &#224; la fin red&#233;marrage, puis &#233;cran fond bleu avec seulement le curseur de la souris (qui fonctionne) ??? Cela fait 10 minutes que rien ne bouge, c'est normal ?


----------



## pi-xi (27 Octobre 2007)

non :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Install de léo sur mon iMan Intel, à la fin redémarrage, puis écran fond bleu avec seulement le curseur de la souris (qui fonctionne) ??? Cela fait 10 minutes que rien ne bouge, c'est normal ?



alors, ça bouge ?!


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2007)

desp a dit:


> Bonjour, As tu essayé?


@ desp

Tes conseils à la c0ns tu te les gardes pour toi la prochaine fois

Quand je dis que l'assistant migration ne récupère que depuis des disques externes en Firewire c'est parce que je viens d'en faire l'expérience

Donc à tous, si vous voulez récupérer vos données depuis Tiger, clonez votre système sur un DD externe *firewire*

L'assistant migration à été incapable de m'afficher mon dd externe USB sur lequel j'avais cloné le DD interne du MacBook

Heureusement que j'avais un autre DD externe en firewire sur lequel j'ai transféré les données depuis le DD USB, j'ai perdu une partie de la journée à cause de cela pour installer Léopard

Là c'est bon, je continuerais les test d'applis demain

Au premier rabord, ça à l'air de tourner

Photoshop 7 ne s'ouvre pas, par contre Appleworks fonctionne, va savoir, va comprendre


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

appleworks ... toujours pas à la retraite celui-là ?!


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> appleworks ... toujours pas à la retraite celui-là ?!


Preuve que non


----------



## desertea (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> alors, ça bouge ?!



NON !!! 20 minutes sans rien !! 
J'ai redémarré rie, non plus !!!
J'ai fait une réparation des autorisations puis redémarré !!! rien !!
J'ai fait une réinstallation toujours rien !!

Quelle daube !


----------



## pi-xi (27 Octobre 2007)

broaô ?! :mouais: 

sbizarre 


Pis sinon 

1/ merci à rhino-mac (je ne l'ai pas utilisé mais je viens d'aller voir et c'est bien fait  )

2/ pas de commentaire sur la vidéo de bienvenue de Leopard avec toutes ces étoiles qui bougent dans l'ecran ? :love:


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> 2/ pas de commentaire sur la vidéo de bienvenue de Leopard avec toutes ces étoiles qui bougent dans l'ecran ? :love:



pas mal, la musique ne me gêne absolument pas, ça change de tiger


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2007)

Ben moi je l'ai pas eu cette intro de bienvenue


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben moi je l'ai pas eu cette intro de bienvenue



comment &#231;a ? t'as pas vu la vid&#233;o avec bienvenue en 36000 langues ?


----------



## pi-xi (27 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben moi je l'ai pas eu cette intro de bienvenue



je me disais aussi : elle a un chien qui aboie et pas la joulie video :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2007)

anneloulou a dit:


> Les questions que je me pose sont les suivantes :
> Boot camp 2 upgrad la version 1.4 automatiquement ?
> Les liens sont ils conserver lors du démarrage ?



Il faut insérer le DVD dans une session Windows pour mettre à jour Bootcamp 1.4 en 2.0.

Et il existe un support Bootcamp en français.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

j'y pense maintenant, si tu as fait mise à jour vers tiger, y'a pas de belle vidéo

(et en faisant archiver et installer ?)

sinon, juste pour toi, la voici


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il faut insérer le DVD dans une session Windows pour mettre à jour Bootcamp 1.4 en 2.0.
> 
> Et il existe un support Bootcamp en français.



merci pour l'info  

je me demandais aussi où ils étaient passés ces drivers


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> comment ça ? t'as pas vu la vidéo avec bienvenue en 36000 langues ?



Non tu peux vérifier sur ma vidéo sur rhinos, m'étais même pas rendu compte que j'avais pas eu la belle vidéo... c'est pas grave je sais où elle se cache   



pi-xi a dit:


> je me disais aussi : elle a un chien qui aboie et pas la joulie video :rateau:



C'est pas un chien qui aboie c'est ma voisine qui ouvre ses volets grinçants


----------



## jfxav (27 Octobre 2007)

mon leo installé dans la partition libre a côte de boot camp....
un peu téméraire mais bon... ca c'est bien passé.
Boot camp est mis a jour et windows continue de fonctionner.
Demain j'essaierai l'assistant de migration dessus après avoir manipulé les différents trucs.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'y pense maintenant, si tu as fait mise à jour vers tiger, y'a pas de belle vidéo
> 
> (et en faisant archiver et installer ?)
> 
> sinon, juste pour toi, la voici



J'ai un copain à la maison pour le week end, il a fait également la mise à jour de Tiger vers Léopard sur MacbookPro et il a eu la vidéo  

Donc le mystère subsiste


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai un copain à la maison pour le week end, il a fait également la mise à jour de Tiger vers Léopard sur MacbookPro et il a eu la vidéo
> 
> Donc le mystère subsiste



MamaCass a des problèmes de vue!


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> MamaCass a des problèmes de vue!



ou de mémoire, ce qui serait plus grave, surtout à son âge


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Seiken a dit:


> De mémoire : Marques-pages > Organiser les marques-pages puis Fichier > Exporter...



Merci c'est bien ça!


----------



## ZB_69 (28 Octobre 2007)

bonjour tout le monde,

pardonnez d'avance ma question, elle est surement stupide :

je vais recevoir leopard probablement demain, et je lis assez souvent que pour faire une installation dite clean, il faut utiliser la fonction "archiver et installer". j'ai beau chercher de partout, je ne vois pas ce que c'est.

s'agit il de la sauvegarde manuelle de mon répertoire user ? ou bien d'un mode target particulier ?

si vous avez un tuyau...

merci !


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> *et* de mémoire, ce qui serait plus grave, surtout à *son âge*



Saligaud !


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Saligaud !



Salopard !  

tu oses déformer mes dires avec ça ...


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2007)

ZB_69 a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> pardonnez d'avance ma question, elle est surement stupide :
> 
> ...



Va voir là; tout est expliqué. 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301270-fr



Toumak a dit:


> Salopard !
> 
> tu oses déformer mes dires avec ça ...



Ben c'est pas moi qui vais me faire casser la figure par Gloup Gloup, son homme de main.


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est pas moi qui vais me faire casser la figure par Gloup Gloup, son homme de main.



mais non mais non  

Glou gloup c'est un beau giguois comme moi, il comprendra


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> @ desp
> 
> Quand je dis que l'assistant migration ne récupère que depuis des disques externes en Firewire c'est parce que je viens d'en faire l'expérience
> 
> ...



ça c'est vraiment une info importante car je comptais procéder de cette manière.

Ceci dit, Kant1 dit avoir fait une migration en utilisant l'assistant migration sur un disque USB.
Alors, c'est possible ou pas?


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

cdqX11 a apparemment &#233;galement pu utiliser un disque usb avec l'assistant migration
=>http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4451412&postcount=18


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Personnellement j'ai aussi essayé l'assistant migration mais il n'a pas marché
il faut dire que mes donnée était sur une partition du disque interne
il reste peut-être des bugs dans l'assistant migration et c'est peu-être pour ça que Dos Jones n'a pas pu utiliser un disque en usb


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

J'utiliserai peut &#234;tre l'option archiver et installer.
Je me demande si il y a une diff&#233;rence entre archiver + installer et une clean install + assistant migration.


----------



## fpoil (28 Octobre 2007)

bon apr&#232;s le G4 de Mme, le mini intel est pass&#233; au L&#233;o : installation plus rapide, aucun souci pour l'instant :

perian fonctionne parfaitement, Frontrow est beaucoup beaucoup plus r&#233;actif et &#231;a c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle, m^me avec un dd en r&#233;seau, les listes s'affichent rapidement et les films se lancent tout de suite (m&#234;me les .MKV) : le mini va &#234;tre enfin un m&#233;dia center efficace,

le partage d'&#233;cran rend la prise de controle plus facile (bon ceux qui sont habitu&#233;s &#224; VNC ne verront pas d'avanc&#233;es) et son int&#233;gration au finder un bonheur, gestion des diff&#233;rents mac pr&#233;sents sur le r&#233;seau enfin agr&#233;able

il en reste 2 &#224; installer....


----------



## ZB_69 (28 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Va voir là; tout est expliqué.
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301270-fr
> 
> 
> ...



merci beaucoup ! voilà pourquoi je ne trouvais pas cette option. 

merci encore, j'ai hâte qu'il arrive, le fauve !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> Je me demande si il y a une différence entre archiver + installer et une clean install + assistant migration.



Relis le message 482 de Divoli (et suis son lien), et le début du topic :

- Archiv+reinstall te restitue tes anciennes données dans un dossier _Previous_, ce qui prend de la place et t'oblige à faire le tri et à tout remettre à sa place,
- tandis que Clean install + Assistant de migration te permet de paramétrer ce qui va être remis en place (et directement à sa place) dans le nouveau Système.

Les deux méthodes font une "nouvelle copie de Mac OS X" sur ton Disque Interne : Leopard sera parfait dans les deux cas.

La différence fondamentale est que Archiv+Reinstall te laisse en place tous les logiciels tiers installés sur l'ancien Système = ça n'archive que ce qui est OSX,
tandis que CleanInstall te permet de ne réinstaller que ce que tu as choisi dans ton ancien OSX, et oblige ensuite à réinstaller au propre les logiciels tiers.


----------



## cqfd007 (28 Octobre 2007)

Je viens d'installer (mise à jour Tiger) pour la deuxième fois Leopard sur mon iMac G5.
Une fois les applications telles que Safari ou Mail, je ne peux les fermer même en forçant la fermeture. 

Je suis alors obliger de me déconnecter puis de rouvrir ma session! 

Auriez vous une idée pour retrouver un usage normal de ces applications? Par avance merci


----------



## jv_zeffeur (28 Octobre 2007)

Je me pose une petite question de noob concernant Time Machine.  Lorsque Leopard fait un back-up du système sur un disque externe, est-ce qu'il efface les fichiers déjà présents sur le DD externe ?
Et peut-on faire un multi usage du DD externe, c'est-à-dire back-up de Time Machine et stockage de données ?

Je pose la question histoire d'être sûr et de ne pas perdre mes données. 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## desp (28 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> @ desp&#8230;
> 
> Tes conseils &#224; la c0ns tu te les gardes pour toi la prochaine fois&#8230;


Moi je t'ai rien conseill&#233;... T'assumes ce que tu fais! Je posais juste une question


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Glou gloup c'est *un beau giguois* comme moi, il comprendra



Un quoi? 

Sinon je ne fais pas encore l'installation de Leopard, j'ai des choses à terminer* et je ne sais si Mysql tourne sur Leopard. En plus je dois mettre également 2 Go dans mon macbook, je ferai ça plus tard.




*:rose::rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2007)

jv_zeffeur a dit:


> Je me pose une petite question de noob concernant Time Machine.  Lorsque Leopard fait un back-up du système sur un disque externe, est-ce qu'il efface les fichiers déjà présents sur le DD externe ?
> Et peut-on faire un multi usage du DD externe, c'est-à-dire back-up de Time Machine et stockage de données ?



D'après ce qui en a été dit, TimeMachine crée un Dossier dans le Disque Externe choisi dans  Préférences (le Dossier s'ajoute donc aux précédents sans les effacer), et le remplit, le remplit...

J'imagine donc qu'il pourrait effacer d'autres données sur la partition quand sa taille devient suffisamment énorme, 
si Apple n'a pas prévu une solution (effacer les premières sauvegardes ?, limiter la taille du Dossier ?). 
Va voir dans l'Aide de TimeMachine : tu pourrais y trouver la solution.


----------



## kisco (28 Octobre 2007)

jv_zeffeur a dit:


> Je me pose une petite question de noob concernant Time Machine.  Lorsque Leopard fait un back-up du syst&#232;me sur un disque externe, est-ce qu'il efface les fichiers d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sents sur le DD externe ?
> Et peut-on faire un multi usage du DD externe, c'est-&#224;-dire back-up de Time Machine et stockage de donn&#233;es ?



Time Machine cr&#233;e un dossier &#224; la racine du disque choisi et n'efface rien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de celui-ci


----------



## benjamin (28 Octobre 2007)

Si certains l'ont raté...  



​


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2007)

Fran&#231;oisMacG;4453550 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine donc qu'il pourrait effacer d'autres donn&#233;es sur la partition quand sa taille devient suffisamment &#233;norme,
> si Apple n'a pas pr&#233;vu une solution (effacer les premi&#232;res sauvegardes ?, limiter la taille du Dossier ?).



Apple a bien pr&#233;vu une solution (_Sauvegarde &#224; plein r&#233;gime_) : tu es averti quand ton DDE (ou ta partition) est plein(e) que Time Machine va d&#233;truire les plus anciennes sauvegardes pour te permettre d'en faire de nouvelles.
Et TM d&#233;truit les plus vieux fichiers en s'assurant que tu gardes des fichiers plus r&#233;cents toujours valides.

D'o&#249; l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un DDE/Partition de la plus grande taille possible si l'on veut remonter loin dans le temps.

Mais aussi le danger potentiel pour les autres dossiers pr&#233;sents sur le DDE/Partition utilis&#233;(e) par TM : va-t-il n'effacer que ses propres fichiers ? ou les autres dossiers aussi ?


En conclusion, il vaut mieux a priori d&#233;dier un DDE (ou une partition) de bonne taille &#224; Time Machine = il recopie l'ensemble des fichiers de notre Syst&#232;me &#224; la premi&#232;re sauvegarde, pour ajouter ensuite tout fichier modifi&#233;/cr&#233;&#233;/d&#233;truit, et tout &#231;a va prendre de la place !


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> cdqX11 a apparemment également pu utiliser un disque usb avec l'assistant migration
> =>http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4451412&postcount=18



Il semble que, si le disque usb est partitionné, l'assistant migration ne fonctionne pas.

Dos Jones, ton disque était il partitionné?

voici ma source =>http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=240070&view=findpost&p=2407448


----------



## Kant1 (28 Octobre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> &#231;a c'est vraiment une info importante car je comptais proc&#233;der de cette mani&#232;re.
> 
> Ceci dit, Kant1 dit avoir fait une migration en utilisant l'assistant migration sur un disque USB.
> Alors, c'est possible ou pas?




Oui je confirme, sauvegarde de mon syst&#232;me Tiger sur mon DD externe USB avec SuperDuper, install CLEAN de Leopard (formatage et install quoi) puis assistant de migration (faut connecter le DD usb hein :d) et r&#233;cup&#233;rer tout avec l'assistant.


Edit: Mon DD usb est partitionn&#233;, une partition de 160Go en mac os &#233;tendu, copie SuperDuper de mon DD dans le macbook, et une partition en fat32 de 300Go et quelques avec des documents windows et autre


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

Kant1 a dit:


> Oui je confirme, sauvegarde de mon système Tiger sur mon DD externe USB avec SuperDuper, install CLEAN de Leopard (formatage et install quoi) puis assistant de migration (faut connecter le DD usb hein :d) et récupérer tout avec l'assistant.




A t'il fallu que tu réinstalles certaines applications?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

je redis ce que j'ai dit plus haut
Dos Jones est sûrement tombé sur un bug
moi je n'ai pas pu récupérer mes données alors qu'elles étaient sur une partition du disque interne, ce qui est totalement supporté


----------



## Kant1 (28 Octobre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> A t'il fallu que tu réinstalles certaines applications?



Je sais pas j'ai pas tout testé mais en tout cas j'ai toute ma bibliothèque itunes comme il faut, et iphoto, les mails, etc... Tout comme sous Tiger pour l'instant.


----------



## lagouge (28 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir, je vous pr&#233;sente ma situation.
Mon DD interne de 250 go est divis&#233; en deux partitions de m&#234;me taille, l'une pour Tiger, l'autre pour vista ( :rose: j'ai honte je sais ) .
Voulant passer sur L&#233;opard, je vous demande comment faire une clear instal sans toucher &#224; la partion windows.   
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> bonsoir, je vous pr&#233;sente ma situation.
> Mon DD interne de 205 go est divis&#233; en deux partitions de m&#234;me taille, l'une pour Tiger, l'autre pour vista ( :rose: j'ai honte je sais ) .
> Voulant passer sur L&#233;opard, je vous demande comment faire une clear instal sans toucher &#224; la partion windows.
> Merci de vos conseils



tu mets ton dvd

et apr&#232;s le choix de la partition, tu click sur options et tu choisis effacer et installer

il effacera tiger et installera leopard sans toucher &#224; windows


----------



## Kant1 (28 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais j'imagine qu'il souhaite conserver sa session sous Mac quand m&#234;me lol.

C'est pas possible s'il veut pas toucher &#224; son windows, y'a pas la place!


----------



## lagouge (28 Octobre 2007)

Kant1 a dit:


> Oui mais j'imagine qu'il souhaite conserver sa session sous Mac quand même lol.
> 
> C'est pas possible s'il veut pas toucher à son windows, y'a pas la place!



selon toi je suis obligé de réinstaller vista


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Kant1 a dit:


> Oui mais j'imagine qu'il souhaite conserver sa session sous Mac quand même lol.
> 
> C'est pas possible s'il veut pas toucher à son windows, y'a pas la place!



si il veut une clean install, c'est qu'il veut pas garder ses données, ou qu'il les a sauvées  

pas besoin de toucher à quoi que ce soit pour passer de tiger à leopard sans perdre windows
c'est possible, je l'ai fait


----------



## lagouge (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si il veut une clean install, c'est qu'il veut pas garder ses données, ou qu'il les a sauvées
> 
> pas besoin de toucher à quoi que ce soit pour passer de tiger à leopard sans perdre windows
> c'est possible, je l'ai fait


 tu peux me décrire comment tu as fait stp


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> tu peux me décrire comment tu as fait stp



je l'ai fait 2 posts plus haut


----------



## lagouge (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je l'ai fait 2 posts plus haut


 merci


----------



## desp (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je redis ce que j'ai dit plus haut
> Dos Jones est sûrement tombé sur un bug
> moi je n'ai pas pu récupérer mes données alors qu'elles étaient sur une partition du disque interne, ce qui est totalement supporté


C'est une bonne nouvelle!
Pas pour le bug hein


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Octobre 2007)

Kant1 a dit:


> Je sais pas j'ai pas tout testé mais en tout cas j'ai toute ma bibliothèque itunes comme il faut, et iphoto, les mails, etc... Tout comme sous Tiger pour l'instant.


  En fait ma question est: a t'il fallu que tu réinstalle iphoto, itunes, et plus generalement les applications, y compris les non apple?


----------



## mfam (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, après avoir lu tout forum, je pose ici ma question, en espérant que je suis au bon endroit.
---
Je me demandais si quelqu'un savait s'il y a quelque chose à faire avec un bug que j'ai détecté après l'installation de Léopard. Dans >Préférences système>réseau>avancé >ppp j'ai demandé d'activer la fonction qui invite à rester connecté tous les 120 minutes. 
Même si je le fais il revient toujours à 5 minutes. J'ai testé plusieurs fois.

Quelqu'un sait quoi faire ou j'attends la mise à jour.

Merci  

---

et je voulais rajouter ma réflexion à ceci...

"L'ennui dans ce monde, c'est que les idiots sont sûrs d'eux et les gens sensés pleins de doutes." (Bertrand Russell)

Je me demande si M. Russel était sûr de son affirmation ou s'il en doutait.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> Il semble que, si le disque usb est partitionné, l'assistant migration ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Dos Jones, ton disque était il partitionné?
> 
> voici ma source =>http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=240070&view=findpost&p=2407448


Oui en effet Curieux que ça marche avec le DD firewire lui aussi partitionné


----------



## Ploumette (29 Octobre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Si certains l'ont raté...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Excellent Benjamin, et j'en profite pour vous dire que j'adore vos illustrations !


----------



## fred et sylvie (29 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui en effet Curieux que ça marche avec le DD firewire lui aussi partitionné



Je pense qu'on est dans la catégorie du Bug.

J'utiliserai l'assistant migration, mais je prendrai soin de repartitionner mon disque usb avec une seule partition avant de faire un clone avec superduper!
Peut être que j'achèterai aussi in disque firewire.


----------



## lescribe (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Eh bien pour moi, tout c'est très bien passé. J'ai lancé mon DVD d'install, je lui ai dit d'effacer et de réinstaller (là, on serre les fesses) et quand l'installation est arrivée au bout, il m'a demandé si je voulais récupérer des données, j'ai dit oui, depuis un autre volume, mon disque externe USB sur lequel j'ai deux partitions, dont une dédiée à SuperDupper et hop... un moment plus tard, tout nickel !

Par contre, petit problème : ma partition Windows Boot Camp ne monte plus sur le bureau. Via l'utilitaire de disque, je la vois avec "-n" devant le nom mais impossible de la réparer ni même de la monter de là... J'ai fait la mise à jour de Boot Camp avec le DVD de Léopard en ayant booté sous XP mais ça n'a rien changé.

Kékun a une idée pour moi ?


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a plus l'&#233;cran : "D&#233;marrage de Mac OS X en cours" avec la barre de progression bleue ?

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a plus l'écran : "Démarrage de Mac OS X en cours" avec la barre de progression bleue ?
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:



non, pas encore redémarré le mac depuis l'install  :love:


----------



## F118I4 (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a plus l'écran : "Démarrage de Mac OS X en cours" avec la barre de progression bleue ?
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:



Oui , ça fait bizarre


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer de l'installer sur un iBook G4 (dernière génération) le DVD gratte sans fin au moment du démarrage (quand on voit juste la pomme). Une idée*?


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

attendre...

d&#233;j&#224; la derni&#232;re minute de l'installation en dure 10 (bug de l'installateur?) , j'ai m&#234;me cru l'installation plant&#233;e...


ensuite l'&#233;cran bleu au moment du reboot me fait des frayeurs &#224; chaque fois (ils auraient pu laisser la barre de de d&#233;filement du boot), on a l'impression que le boot est plant&#233; (ce qui est vrai parfois)


----------



## pi-xi (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a plus l'écran : "Démarrage de Mac OS X en cours" avec la barre de progression bleue ?
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:


 

moi c'est le fondu au noir de front row qui me fait bizarre :mouais: 

c'était mieux quand l'écran partait au fond (enfin jme comprends)


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui l'effet Front Row avec le bureau qui s'&#233;loignait, &#233;tait plaisant avant  mais bon l&#224; je crois que c'est Front Row version AppleTV donc plus d'&#233;cran qui s'&#233;loigne.


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

oauis on a perdu la transition mais on a gagné la rapidité, entre les deux j'ai fait mon choix


----------



## Ploumette (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci MamaCass pour tes vidéos !


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

moi je trouvais ça affreux cet effet d'aspiration dans le premier front tow
...
en fait je trouvais le premier front row affreux  
j'avais vite mis les éléments de l'apple tv

donc je suis entièrement ravi par cette nouvelle cuvée


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a plus l'&#233;cran : "D&#233;marrage de Mac OS X en cours" avec la barre de progression bleue ?
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:


Cet &#233;cran &#233;tait un p'tit mensonge de Mac OS X 
En aucun cas la barre de progression montrait-elle la progression du d&#233;marrage.

Simplement, &#224; la fin de chaque d&#233;marrage &#233;tait mis &#224; jour un fichier donnant la dur&#233;e de ce d&#233;marrage. Au d&#233;marrage suivant, la petite application que vous mentionnez faisait semblant de progresser, en se basant donc sur dur&#233;e du *pr&#233;c&#233;dent* d&#233;marrage.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Ploumette a dit:


> Merci MamaCass pour tes vidéos !



De rien, j'espère que ça vous a plu  

ps : Désolée, l'image bouge un peu mais j'ai fait ça après la soirée chez mon APR et il était...heu...2h du mat je crois :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Cet &#233;cran &#233;tait un p'tit mensonge de Mac OS X
> En aucun cas la barre de progression montrait-elle la progression du d&#233;marrage.
> 
> Simplement, &#224; la fin de chaque d&#233;marrage &#233;tait mis &#224; jour un fichier donnant la dur&#233;e de ce d&#233;marrage. Au d&#233;marrage suivant, la petite application que vous mentionnez faisait semblant de progresser, en se basant donc sur dur&#233;e du *pr&#233;c&#233;dent* d&#233;marrage.



on apprend &#231;a seulement maintenant  
on s'est fait avoir pendant tout ce temps :bebe:
trop fort cet os x :love: 

merci de nous avoir ouvert les yeux cher bompi


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

au moins cela rassurait parce que maintenant vu tout ce que l'on lit, la peur au ventre &#224; chaque fois de voir l'&#233;cran se figer


----------



## Ploumette (29 Octobre 2007)

... Ne t'inquiètes pas ! ( on a bien compris que tu domptais un fauve ! )

Ta voix était bien éveillée elle ! Aucun problème ! ; )


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de l'installer sur un iBook G4 (dernière génération) le DVD gratte sans fin au moment du démarrage (quand on voit juste la pomme). Une idée?





fpoil a dit:


> attendre...



Pluse de 20 minutes... ?


----------



## Ponchan (29 Octobre 2007)

Bon, j'ai re&#231;u mon DVD d'install &#224; midi.
Je vais pouvoir l'installer sur mon iMac Alu tout neuf.
J'effectue les sauvegardes d'usage (je risque pas grand chose vu qu'il est neuf).
Je lance l'install.
Je fais pas gaffe
Du coup, me voil&#224; parti avec l'install par d&#233;faut. Bon, &#231;a devrait aller.

Donc, pour la prochaine fois voil&#224; ce que je ferais bien.
- Clonage du DD sur un disque externe.
- Install propre de Leopard (formatage du DD avant install)
- Reinstall propre de toutes les applications indispensables et certifi&#233;es Leopard. Je sais c'est super long mais au moins je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a marche et j'en profite pour virer tous les programmes &#224; la noix que j'ai install&#233; au fil des ans.
- Mises &#224; jour de tout le bazar.
- Clonage de ce DD pour les install futures et/ou pour les d&#233;marrages de d&#233;pannage.
- R&#233;cup&#233;ration des dossiers utilisateurs et des param&#232;tres r&#233;seau via l'utilitaire de migration.
- V&#233;rification de tous les r&#233;glages, mots de passe utilisateurs.

Ok, la mise &#224; jour vers Leopard vient de se terminer...
... fatche, &#231;a d&#233;chire ce truc !
[EDIT] Pour l'instant je ne rencontre aucun probl&#232;me. J'ai un juste s&#233;rieux doute avec mes imprimantes car j'ai l'impr&#233;ssion qu'elles ont disparues dans l'affaire.


----------



## dhalxav (29 Octobre 2007)

Que signifie exactement un clone? Et comment doit-on procéder?
Merci​


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Va voir par l&#224; : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/tutoriaux.html


----------



## Ponchan (29 Octobre 2007)

dhalxav a dit:


> Que signifie exactement un clone? Et comment doit-on procéder?
> Merci​



Ou par là
http://www.bombich.com/software/ccc.html
ou ici
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clone


----------



## lescribe (29 Octobre 2007)

lescribe a dit:


> Par contre, petit problème : ma partition Windows Boot Camp ne monte plus sur le bureau. Via l'utilitaire de disque, je la vois avec "-n" devant le nom mais impossible de la réparer ni même de la monter de là... J'ai fait la mise à jour de Boot Camp avec le DVD de Léopard en ayant booté sous XP mais ça n'a rien changé.Kékun a une idée pour moi ?




Heu... une idée pour mon problème peut être ?   :mouais:

Merci par avance.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Ton XP fonctionne bien ?
C'est juste que la partition n'est pas visible sous Mac OS X, sur le bureau ?


----------



## lescribe (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui oui, mon XP fonctionne bien. Je peux booter dessus au démarrage, j'en ai même profité pour y mettre Boot Camp à jour via le DVD d'install de Leopard.

C'est juste que sous Tiger, j'avais mon icône "Macintosh HD" habituelle et en dessous, j'avais une icône "Boot Camp HD", celle de ma partition Windows (depuis le jour où j'ai installé XP via Boot Camp).

Depuis Leopard ce matin, je n'ai plus cette icône. Quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, je vois la partition mais elle a maintenant un "-n" devant son nom (no mount ?) que je ne peux pas changer. Je ne peux, ni la monter, ni faire de réparation, ça me dit de lancer chkdsk (?).


Merci par avance.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Ah un petit chkdsk :love: 

En fait un check disk est r&#233;clam&#233; par Windows des fois quand il croit qu'il a un probl&#232;me, peux tu via l'utilitaire de disque, s&#233;lectionnez ta partition Windows et faire "V&#233;rifier le disque" ?


----------



## lescribe (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui, ça aussi je peux (pas contrariant hein ? ) mais par contre, quand je clique dessus, ça "tourne" pendant à peu près une seconde et pfttt... plus rien, comme si j'avais rien fait !

La réparation, elle, me donne plus d'infos (entre guillemets) mais fini par me dire que ça marche pô (chkdsk...).

Etrange qui plus est car XP ne demande normalement pas de check disk (chkdsk) et si c'était le cas, je serai bien imcapable de vous dire comment en lancer un depuis OSX...


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon Léopard, la version à 8,95 n'est pas le coffret, on reçoit le DVD "upgrade" et le livret! Je l'installerai quand je verrais qu'i n'y a plus de lag avec les macbook pro...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon L&#233;opard, la version &#224; 8,95&#8364; n'est pas le coffret, on re&#231;oit le DVD "upgrade" et le livret! Je l'installerai quand je verrais qu'i n'y a plus de lag avec les macbook pro...


Tu pourrais mettre des photos stp ? Du DVD et du bo&#238;tier&#8230; 

Mot d'Edith : Qu'est'il inscrit dessus ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Octobre 2007)

Mais il permet une clean install ???


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui on peut à mon avis faire la même chose qu'avec le DVD normaux mais il faus qu'il y est Tiger d'installé avant sinon c'est mort pour faire l'installation!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Octobre 2007)

Merde la tuile :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de vérifier, il vérifie qu'on a bien mac OS X.4 sur la machine avant de se lancer... et tout les options d'installation sont disponibles!


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Ouah l'horreur......


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ouah l'horreur......



Pourquoi???? Moi j'ai 10.4.10 sur mon ordi, ya pas de souci!


----------



## malikoum (29 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Avant d installer le nouveau fauve, je vais faire une installation clean (ca va etre une grande premiere pour moi)

J ai une question pour toutes mes photos d'Ilife et ma musique de Itunes.
En effet, est ce que je dois les copier sur un HD externe et ensuite les remettre (et aussi remettre les noms des photos et tout le classement que j avais fait)

Et pour Itunes, il y a t il un moyen de pas se retaper toute la playlist a refaire ?

Merci les gars de vos reponses


----------



## pi-xi (29 Octobre 2007)

pour ma part j'ai fait un truc un peu &#224; l'arrache :

j'ai copi&#233; le dossier iTunes sur un DVD

apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; le fauve qui me servira de tapis quand il sera mort, j'ai recopi&#233; mon CD dans le dossier iTunes de Leopard

j'ai ouvert iTunes et l&#224;... rien !  


alors j'ai fait consolider la biblioth&#232;que et il m'a tout retrouv&#233; : mp3 et couvertures  


attention ! je n'ai pas de r&#233;pertoires sp&#233;cifiques, donc je ne peux pas dire s'il conserve les r&#233;pertoires que l'on peut construire avec cette proc&#233;dure


----------



## Zouhair (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Dans un premier temps, je tiens à dire que je compatis avec toutes les personnes qui ont des problèmes et que ce billet ne vise pas du tout à les narguer ou à dire que c'est de leur faute ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.
Je veux simplement vous faire part de mon expérience qui, ma foi, s'est très bien déroulée.

Voilà, j'ai acheté Leopard aujourd'hui, j'ai mis à jour les applis que j'avais, effacé les applis jouant avec le système et fait un clone de mon DD (10.4.10 sur un macbook datant de début Octobre) et j'ai lancé l'installation du Leopard en mode mise à jour de Tiger.

En tout, cela a pris bien 1h30 et mon mac s'est rallumé sans problème, avec tout en place, mes fichiers, mes applis, mes icônes dans le dock, mes calendriers, contacts et mails et même mon fond d'écran (je suis empressé de remettre celui par défaut quand même pour le plaisir).

Toutes mes applis fonctionnent (Office 2004, iWork, iLife, Adium, Cyberduck,...).

L'indexation Spotlight et le lancement de Time Machine se sont très bien passés.

Alors voilà, à tous ceux qui ont peur ou qui sont alarmés à la vue du forum, n'oubliez pas : Ceux qui n'ont aucun problème ne postent en général pas donc Leopard fonctionne quand même bien même si chez certains ça bug ce que je ne considère vraiment pas comme quelquechose de normal soit dit en passant...

Bonne soirée à vous et bon courage à ceux qui ont encore des galères.

PS: petit bémol : iTunes rame au lancement, personne n'est parfait...


----------



## pi-xi (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir Zouhair,

Dans un premier temps, je tiens à dire que ce billet ne vise pas du tout à te narguer ou à te dire que c'est de ta faute ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.
Je veux simplement te faire part de mon expérience qui, ma foi, s'est très bien déroulée.

Voilà, j'ai acheté Leopard vendredi,  et j'ai lancé l'installation du Leopard en mode "efface et oublie".

En tout, cela a pris à peine 20 min et mon mac s'est rallumé sans problème.

  

ah si : en plus iTunes ne rame pas au démarrage chez moi :rateau:


----------



## Zouhair (29 Octobre 2007)

Re Bonsoir,

Merci de ce post Pi-Xi, je pense que maintenant tout le monde sur ce forum a compris pourquoi je prends autant de soin pour montrer aux gens à qui je m'adresse que je les respecte.

Cette raison est en effet simple et tu viens de le prouver : tout le monde ne fait pas preuve de ce respect sur ce forum, et c'est bien dommage.

Salut!


----------



## pi-xi (29 Octobre 2007)

c'était du 2nd degré, je n'ai pas eu l'intention de te heurter

mille excuses


----------



## Zouhair (29 Octobre 2007)

Excuses acceptées


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Octobre 2007)

Pour info, "rassénérante" sur son compte, Apple a publié une information sur Application Enhancer dès le 26 Octobre.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pourquoi???? Moi j'ai 10.4.10 sur mon ordi, ya pas de souci!



impossible de formatter son leopard sans reinstaller tiger....

Moi je trouve ca horrible...


----------



## lescribe (30 Octobre 2007)

Bon, ben j'ai du "mettre les mains dans le camboui"... Car je crois que mon problème venait, entre autres, du fait que sous Tiger j'avais installé un petit plugin du style NTFS-3G ou MacFuse pour pouvoir avoir plus d'accès sur ma partition Boot Camp.

Du coup, si jamais quelqu'un se retrouvait dans le même cas que moi, voici ce qui m'a sauvé. Attention toutefois car j'ai lu que cela pouvait être risqué pour votre partition Windows (mais pour moi, c'était ça ou rien...) alors "à vos risques et périls" :

1°/ Télécharger et installer Winclone (gratuit) pour connaitre le nom de votre partition Boot Camp (quand, comme moi, vous n'êtes pas rompus aux arcanes des commandes Unix). Sur ma machine, c'était donc /dev/disk0s3.

2°/ Ouvrir le Terminal et lancer la commande suivante : sudo ntfsfix /dev/disk0s3


Quelque secondes plus tard, hop, une partition NTFS toute belle qui remonte sur le bureau. Là, frayeur, elle est vide ! Je reboote... et là, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, là ou il faut !


----------



## lescribe (30 Octobre 2007)

Et j'ajouterais pour finir qu'apparament, NTFS-3G et Leopard ne font pas bon ménage ! Je viens de refaire ma manip mais heureusement, une commande d'uninstall était "livrée" avec.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Contente pour toi que ce soit r&#233;solu


----------



## iLee (30 Octobre 2007)

Hello! 
Petite question que je me suis posé tout a coup..
J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro en septembre, ce qui fait que j'ai iLife '08 installé dessus. Je voulais savoir si en installant Leopard en "Clean Install", est ce qu'il me réinstalle iLife 08 ou est ce que pour garder cet iLife il faut que je fasse forcément un upgrade de Tiger vers Leopard? 

Si la question à été déjà posé, je suis désolé! Sinon merci de votre aide!


----------



## pi-xi (30 Octobre 2007)

non tu fais comme moi (et les autres)

si tu choisis un clean install' après remets ton DVD de Tiger et là dans une sorte d'installation personnalisée tu retrouveras iLife


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

iLee a dit:


> Hello!
> Petite question que je me suis posé tout a coup..
> J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro en septembre, ce qui fait que j'ai iLife '08 installé dessus. Je voulais savoir si en installant Leopard en "Clean Install", est ce qu'il me réinstalle iLife 08 ou est ce que pour garder cet iLife il faut que je fasse forcément un upgrade de Tiger vers Leopard?
> 
> Si la question à été déjà posé, je suis désolé! Sinon merci de votre aide!



il va tout virer en clean install
pour ravoir ilife, tu as tes dvd d'install reçus avec ton mac
après l'installation de leopard, tu mets le premier dvd et tu verras un fichier/dossier appelé optionals iinstalls


----------



## pi-xi (30 Octobre 2007)

Toumak tu me donneras les coordonnées de ton avocat, je compte t'attaquer pour plagiat


----------



## iLee (30 Octobre 2007)

Ah ok.. J'avais peur de devoir faire une back up de mon systeme, r&#233;installe Tiger pour avoir un syst&#232;me d'origine avec iLife PUIS d'installer Leopard par dessus pour garder la suite... Donc Je peux installer directement Leopard et ENSUITE, rajouter iLife en passant par le DVD d'install de Tiger? 

Ca parait bon? Je voudrais pas faire de b&#234;tise 
En tout cas merci beaucoup!


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

C'est pour &#233;viter ce genre de manipulations (pas &#233;vidente pour tout le monde) qu'Apple pr&#233;conise la mise &#224; jour de Tiger vers L&#233;opard, en plus c'est l'option choisie par d&#233;faut quand on installe.

Mais il faut quand m&#234;me faire un clone de son syst&#232;me Tiger avant l'installation, on n'est jamais trop prudent


----------



## Vicbus (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition hier de Léopard, mais avant de l'installer, j'ai quelques questions;
En l'installant, il se fait comme une simple mise à jour système (style 10.4.9 > 10.4.10), ou il faut formater, écraser Tiger, ou je ne sais quoi encore ?
Tous mes fichiers, tous mes dossiers, toutes mes applications seront-elles encore fonctionnelles, ou je devrai réinstaller ces dernières ?
Merci pour ces éclaircissements 
Vicbus


----------



## fpoil (30 Octobre 2007)

en mise &#224; jour tu gardes tout ce qui concerne ton compte

maintenant si tu veux jouer la s&#233;curit&#233;, choisis dans les options d'installation "archiver et installer" ou mieux encore, faire un clone complet de ton syst&#232;me avec des softs comme super duper ou autres


----------



## Vicbus (30 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup ;-)
En clair ça se passe comme une simple màj système... ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

exactement


----------



## fpoil (30 Octobre 2007)

c'est quand m&#234;me un peu plus lourd qu'une maj systeme, donc si on passe par l'installation standard &#224; savoir par une mise &#224; jour autant prendre ses pr&#233;cautions &#224; savoir :

- r&#233;parer les autorisations sur son disque avant la maj
- rep&#233;rer si on utilise des softs qui modifient l'apparence de son systeme et qui utilise bien souvent une application appel&#233;e "application enhancer" (les softs : shapeshifter, cleardock et quasiment tous le ssofts d'unsanity..., switchresX) et dans ce cas v&#233;rifier ou installer la derni&#232;re version d'application enhancer (2.0.3), d&#233;sactiver les mises &#224; jour automatique des softs pr&#233;cit&#233;s (ou encore virer tous ces softs qui ne fonctionneront pas sous Leopard et surtout application enhancer, voir tip cit&#233; dans d'autres posts)
- d&#233;brancher tous les p&#233;riph&#233;riques usb ou firewire au cas ou

apr&#232;s cela devrait bien se passer


----------



## Vicbus (30 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais faire tout ça !


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

J'ai reçu léopard a l'instant même 

que me conseiller sachant que je n'ai pas de disque dur externe ( pour le moment ) 

Archiver installer ? ou mise à jour ?

J'ai un Imac alu 20" 1go


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Sauvegarde tes donn&#233;es avant de faire quoi que ce soit :affraid:

Sur....heu...ah oui pas de dd externe...ben...heu...sur DVD ? :king:


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

C'est bon ça c'est fait mais c'est pour mes réglages et tout quoi la flème de tout refaire ^^

Donc MAj ou A&installer ?? ^^


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Et bien si tu veux garder tous tes r&#233;glages, choisie la mise &#224; jour


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

Thx  

Je voulais être sûr car avec toute les cou***** que j'ai vu ça fait peur,  surtout que j'ai mon mac à peine depuis 3 jour ^^ j'ai pas envie de super galérer.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben si &#231;a fait trois jours, y'a peu de risque d'embrouilles 

Faut dire que les probl&#232;mes rencontr&#233;s sont surtout d&#251;s &#224; des softs non compatibles ou &#224; une mauvaise manip effectu&#233;e sous Tiger.


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> impossible de formatter son leopard sans reinstaller tiger....
> 
> Moi je trouve ca horrible...


 
Désolé j'avais oublié de préciser, tu peux réinstaller également si il y a Léopard, ça me semblait logique!


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah ben si ça fait trois jours, y'a peu de risque d'embrouilles
> 
> Faut dire que les problèmes rencontrés sont surtout dûs à des softs non compatibles ou à une mauvaise manip effectuée sous Tiger.


 
Pour l'instant certains lags sous macbook pro m'inquiète...


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pour l'instant certains lags sous macbook pro m'inqui&#232;te...



ouais moi j'ai un gros lag avec iphoto 08 sous macbook core2
quand je le lance, il ne r&#233;pond pas pendant une minute, puis apr&#232;s il marche


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

Ça commence bien, j'ai mis le cd dans le mac, cliquer sur installer léopard ensuite redemmarer mais ça redemarre pas :mouais: 

Waw :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

démarre ne tenant la touche C enfoncée


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

Donc c'est bon après une réparation des autorisations j'ai pu l'installer, perfect pas d'écran bleu, c'est réactif c'est bien quoi ^^

Merci à tous pour vos conseille en tout cas


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Donc c'est bon après une réparation des autorisations j'ai pu l'installer, perfect pas d'écran bleu, c'est réactif c'est bien quoi ^^
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos conseille en tout cas


----------



## Ryuuga (30 Octobre 2007)

B'soir les gens, j'ai, comme à ma sale habitude, une question de débutant... Combien de temps environ prends l'installation complète (la "clean install") sur du matériel flambant neuf (dans mon cas un MB 2.16GHz et 2Go de RAM)?

J'ai 2-3 heures demain à tuer et j'aurais bien aimé sortir le félin de sa cage pour pouvoir l'essayer, ça fait quand même 5 jours que je l'attends...

Merci d'avoir pris la peine de me lire


----------



## vian (30 Octobre 2007)

bon MacG&#233;, sur ce coup l&#224; pas top. 

Une discussion &#233;pingl&#233;e en d&#233;but de page pour soit disant apprendre &#224; comment installer Leopard, sans aucun tuto pr&#233;cis et avec des parenth&#232;ses inutiles sur le prix des DD externes. 

Je vais encore chercher sur le forum et je trouverais s&#251;rement la r&#233;ponse, mais &#231;a m'a surpris et je tenais &#224; le dire ! Voil&#224; !


----------



## xanadu (30 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> J'ai 2-3 heures demain à tuer et j'aurais bien aimé sortir le félin de sa cage pour pouvoir l'essayer, ça fait quand même 5 jours que je l'attends...
> Merci d'avoir pris la peine de me lire


Bonjour
Si tu te limites qu'à une installation de l'OS sans les applications " tierces" tu auras largement le temps.
Personnellement ( sur un Mac Pro Two 3.00 GHz Dual-Core/8 Go) 35 minutes pour une clean install.
Sur un G5 PPC 2,7GHz/4,5Go. Le calcul commence à 39 minutes mais cela a pris 1h15 à peu près, pour une clean install aussi sans compter le temps de transfert.
@+


----------



## Agrippa II (30 Octobre 2007)

Sur mon macbook l'installation en "clean install" est niquel tout tourne. L'imac aura son félin quand le superdrive aura été remplacé.


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Octobre 2007)

vian a dit:


> bon MacG&#233;, sur ce coup l&#224; pas top.
> 
> Une discussion &#233;pingl&#233;e en d&#233;but de page pour soit disant apprendre &#224; comment installer Leopard, sans aucun tuto pr&#233;cis et avec des parenth&#232;ses inutiles sur le prix des DD externes.
> 
> Je vais encore chercher sur le forum et je trouverais s&#251;rement la r&#233;ponse, mais &#231;a m'a surpris et je tenais &#224; le dire ! Voil&#224; !



http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/ << Tutorial video sur l'installation de l&#233;opard 

En plus c'est pas compliqu&#233; d'install l&#233;opard ( je suis r&#233;cent switcher m&#234;me pas une semaine ) Et en regardant mieux on t'explique les diff&#233;rentes mani&#232;res de l'installer les risques de bugs que tu peux avoir etc ..


----------



## Ryuuga (30 Octobre 2007)

Dans sa vidéo concernant l'installation de Leopard, Audrey fait une simple MàJ du logiciel... Qu'est-ce qui est le mieux entre MàJ ou Clean Install? (Je parle niveau vitesse, stabilité, etc.)

Je penche pour l'instant pour une clean install, mais le doute s'installe... Des avis pour m'aider à trancher? Merci!


----------



## pulpnet (30 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier, il vérifie qu'on a bien mac OS X.4 sur la machine avant de se lancer... et tout les options d'installation sont disponibles!



Non j'ai eu la même version, sans la jolie boite et j'ai pu faire une clean install sans tiger.


----------



## Ploumette (30 Octobre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> Non j'ai eu la m&#234;me version, sans la jolie boite et j'ai pu faire une clean install sans tiger.



...?... Tu es bien s&#251;r de ce que tu &#233;cris ?...

... Je ne suis encore sous L&#233;opard mais j'ai quelques OS &#224; mon acquis et ... jamais, l'on ne peut pratiquer une " clean install" ... sans OS pr&#233;c&#233;dent !...?... 

La simple MAJ concerne :

- les Macs achet&#233;s r&#233;cemment, donc fournis avec *Tiger* ...
- ou bien avec son OS actuel permettant l'installation de L&#233;opard mais ... via Tiger !!! 

... ) moins que tu &#233;tais sous OS X.3 et que tu ai fais le Grand saut ?...


----------



## ZB_69 (31 Octobre 2007)

même question pour moi... moi leopard m'envoie sur les roses si le disque dur de mon imac n'a aucune trace de tiger, je viens d'essayer.

et je ne trouve même pas comment faire une clean install si tiger est présent comme certains en ont parlé ici...


----------



## Ploumette (31 Octobre 2007)

... Il y a un truc qui m'&#233;chappe les gar&#231;ons ...:

- Vous achetez L&#233;opard : OK

- ... cela signifie que vous avez un OS pr&#233;c&#233;dent non ?... :mouais:

( ... &#224; moins qu'au bout d'une 30&#232;me page, vous ayez eu la flemme de lire ?!!! )


----------



## pulpnet (31 Octobre 2007)

Oui oui je suis sur et certain.

J'ai acheté un imac la semaine dernière avec tiger dessus.
Puis j'ai pris par internet la mise à jour à 8 euros en rentrant le SN de ma machine sur le site.

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui, j'ai mis le cd, j'ai redémarré, appuyé sur la touche c, donc le mac a démarré sur le cd, ensuite j'ai fait utilitaire disque, j'ai sélectionner mon DD, appuyé sur effacé. Puis j'ai quitté l'utilitaire disque, et j'ai lancé l'install.

Voilà.


----------



## Ploumette (31 Octobre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> Oui oui je suis sur et certain.
> 
> J'ai acheté un imac la semaine dernière avec tiger dessus.
> Puis j'ai pris par internet la mise à jour à 8 euros en rentrant le SN de ma machine sur le site.
> ...




ah! ... ; )


----------



## pulpnet (31 Octobre 2007)

Ploumette a dit:


> ah! ... ; )



Oui je sais j'ai raconté un peu ma vie, mais si ça peu aider certain avec leurs mises à jour Léopard ...


----------



## Ploumette (31 Octobre 2007)

... Tu ne peux imaginer ... à quel point je voous envie !!!  ; )


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> Dans sa vidéo concernant l'installation de Leopard, Audrey fait une simple MàJ du logiciel... Qu'est-ce qui est le mieux entre MàJ ou Clean Install? (Je parle niveau vitesse, stabilité, etc.)
> 
> Je penche pour l'instant pour une clean install, mais le doute s'installe... Des avis pour m'aider à trancher? Merci!



Si ton macbook est récent (signature) fais une mise à jour, niveau temps je pense que c'est quand même plus rapide qu'une clean install, mais une fois l'installation terminée, tu peux continuer à bosser direct, tous tes réglages seront gardés, tes données, etc.

Fais un clone de ton système au cas où il y aurait un problème avant quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (31 Octobre 2007)

*MAMACASS,
*MERCI pour tes vid&#233;os "en life", claires et sans chichis. Quelle p&#233;dagogue !
C'est rassurant de voir sur ta vid&#233;o qu'installer LEOPARD est simple. Apple a quand m&#234;me pr&#233;vu que la majorit&#233; de ses clients fait simplement une mise &#224; jour en conservant ses donn&#233;es, applis ... Bonne journ&#233;e !


----------



## Vladimok (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir la video d'installation de Leopard sur Rhino.

Je vu que le choix d'installation été une mise à niveau.

Vaut-il mieux choisir l'option mise à niveau ou archivé et installé comme option.

PS: je suis novice sur Mac


Merci pour votre aide​


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2007)

@AMBASSADOR :  

@Vladimok : tout d&#233;pend de l'&#233;tat de ton OS actuel : Tiger, si tout est clean et que tu n'as pas de probl&#232;me, fais la mise &#224; jour, tu garderas toutes tes donn&#233;es et r&#233;glages.

Par contre, si tu veux faire une clean install, il faut sauvegarger ton syst&#232;me actuel (faire un clone), installer L&#233;o via une clean install, remettre iLife &#224; partir de ton DVD de tiger, et rapatrier tes donn&#233;es.

Si tu es novice, je te conseille la mise &#224; jour mais *il faut faire un clone de ton syst&#232;me quand m&#234;me pour plus de s&#233;curit&#233;*.


----------



## jfxav (31 Octobre 2007)

a MamaCass: tres beau site que rhino mac, il est passe direct dans mon bookmark   
bravo y a que ca a dire


----------



## Nykoh (31 Octobre 2007)

Hello !

Moi j'ai sauvegardé toutes mes données sur mon dd externe, et je vais formater le dd de mon iMac avant d'installer d'y Léo !

Mon iMac a un dd de 500 go, est il judicieux d'y créer 2 partitions distinctes, une pour le système et une pour les données ? comme sur mon pc a l'époque........?


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

Point besoin. OSX est plut&#244;t bien foutu au niveau "rangement". Des dossiers clairement identifi&#233; permettent de ranger proprement tout sur le m&#234;me disque dur.


----------



## Nykoh (31 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci, reste plus qu'a s'y mettre !

Joli avatar Bassman........Fan de Troy ??


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

Troll de Troy uniquement, le reste j'accroche pas


----------



## Vladimok (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> @AMBASSADOR :
> 
> Par contre, si tu veux faire une clean install, il faut sauvegarger ton système actuel (faire un clone), installer Léo via une clean install, remettre iLife à partir de ton DVD de tiger, et rapatrier tes données.
> 
> Si tu es novice, je te conseille la mise à jour mais *il faut faire un clone de ton système quand même pour plus de sécurité*.


 
Merci pour les réponses.

Mais pourquoi remettre iLife ????? Il n'est pas inclus dans Leopard??​


----------



## greggorynque (31 Octobre 2007)

et non  seulement livr&#233; avec les DVD des machines neuves


----------



## pi-xi (31 Octobre 2007)

@ Vladimok : c'est dans tes DVD de Tiger d'origine sur ton iMac alu


----------



## benvs86 (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais juste verifier une information. En faisant un upgrade vers leopard on conserve toutes les applications presentes sur Tiger? J'ai trifouiller le forum mais je n'ai trouve de reponses affirmatives sures.

C'est tres important car etant etudiant d'echange aux Etats-Unis j'ai l'occasion de prendre une version etudiant a un bon prix 34$ mais j'ai laisse mon cd de Matlab en Belgique, programme que j'utilise quotidiennement dans le cadre de mes cours.

Les sages me conseilleront d'attendre avant d'upgrader mais la fonction bootcamp m'interesse enormement dans le cadre de mes etudes. Faire tournes solid works est uniquement possible sur windows.

Je m'excuse d'avance pour l'absence d'accent mais je suis sur un clavier windows americain qui me prend la tete.

Merci d'avance,

Ben​


----------



## patxi (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut tout le monde!!!

J'ai reçu Léopard lundi. Ca m'a pris environ une heure pour l'installer (je suis resté planté devant mon écran tout ce temps!!!! et ai fumé dix clopes!!! LOLLL).
J'avais au préalable tout sauvegardé sur disque externe.

Alors pour tous ceux qui pensent qu'il faut tout sauvegarder avant, que nenni!!!!!

Tous mes mails étaient là (car c'est la seule chose que je sais pas sauvegarder tel quelle) et les applications que j'avais retirées du dossier Applications étaient présentes dans le dock sous forme de point d'interrogation...
Donc vous pouvez tout laisser.

Et Léopard tourne du feu de Dieu!!!

A vous...


----------



## davdenice (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous  

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le topic, mais depuis que j'ai installé Leopard, mon iDisk a disparu, et impossible de s'y connecter à nouveau.

Est-ce que c'est arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre que moi ?

Mon install de Léo s'est très bien passée, sans le moindre soucis ou bug, juste ce problème d'iDisk... 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

benvs86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais juste verifier une information. En faisant un upgrade vers leopard on conserve toutes les applications presentes sur Tiger? J'ai trifouiller le forum mais je n'ai trouve de reponses affirmatives sures.
> 
> ...



si tu fais une simple mise à jour, oui  
mais je ne te le conseille pas si c'est ta principale machine de travail, il pourrait y avoir des bugs/incompatibilités


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

patxi a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!!!
> 
> J'ai reçu Léopard lundi. Ca m'a pris environ une heure pour l'installer (je suis resté planté devant mon écran tout ce temps!!!! et ai fumé dix clopes!!! LOLLL).
> J'avais au préalable tout sauvegardé sur disque externe.
> ...



Salut et Bienvenue sur MacGé 

tant mieux que tout roule pour toi, mais c'est pas une très bonne idée du tout de dire aux autres que les suavegardes sont inutiles


----------



## kisco (31 Octobre 2007)

benvs86 a dit:


> Je voudrais juste verifier une information. En faisant un upgrade vers leopard on conserve toutes les applications presentes sur Tiger? J'ai trifouiller le forum mais je n'ai trouve de reponses affirmatives sures.
> 
> C'est tres important car etant etudiant d'echange aux Etats-Unis j'ai l'occasion de prendre une version etudiant a un bon prix 34$ mais j'ai laisse mon cd de Matlab en Belgique, programme que j'utilise quotidiennement dans le cadre de mes cours.​


Salut.
Oui par la fonction "Mise à jour", tu conserves tes applications et réglages.
Mais rien ne garanti que celles-ci seront compatibles à 100% avec Leopard! Vérifie pour Matlab.
Et surtout, faire une sauvegarde de tout avant de faire cette mise à jour.
Enfin, Bootcamp version beta était disponible pour Tiger...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le topic, mais depuis que j'ai installé Leopard, mon iDisk a disparu, et impossible de s'y connecter à nouveau.
> 
> ...



tu es le premier à poser la question, donc je suppose que c'est un cas isolé
j'arrive très bien à me connecter à mon iDisk


----------



## davdenice (31 Octobre 2007)

Et moi je n'ai pas eu de problème d'écran bleu  

Voilà ce qui s'affiche lorsque j'essaie de connecter mon iDisk :


----------



## davdenice (31 Octobre 2007)

J'ai aussi un autre problème : lorsque je reçois un mail dans Mail, je n'entend pas le son Glass, alors qu'il est bien activé et que mes HP sont à fond


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> J'ai aussi un autre problème : lorsque je reçois un mail dans Mail, je n'entend pas le son Glass, alors qu'il est bien activé et que mes HP sont à fond



le mail de leopard est encore assez buggé donc ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment 

lorsque tu mets un autre son, ça donne quoi ? toujours pareil ?


----------



## davdenice (31 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> le mail de leopard est encore assez buggé donc ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment
> 
> lorsque tu mets un autre son, ça donne quoi ? toujours pareil ?



Oui, ça fait pareil


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

Toujours mon problème de suspension d'activité qui ne fonctionne pas.
Albert


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Oui, ça fait pareil





Halbert a dit:


> Toujours mon problème de suspension d'activité qui ne fonctionne pas.
> Albert



pour le moment, on a pas assez de recul, donc on sait pas faire grand chose, si ce n'est espérer que d'autres bugs ne surviennent pas


----------



## xanadu (31 Octobre 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Et moi je n'ai pas eu de problème d'écran bleu
> 
> Voilà ce qui s'affiche lorsque j'essaie de connecter mon iDisk :


Bonjour
Préférences Système > .Mac > Compte
Votre session doit être : "session.Mac ouverte"
Sinon "Fermer la session et relancer(nom utilisateur et mot de passe)
Si après  ça rien n'est résolu, tenter d'aller sur le site Apple et essayer de vous connecter.
Si la connexion n'est pas rétablie alors le problème est ailleurs que chez vous.
@+


----------



## patxi (31 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut et Bienvenue sur MacGé
> 
> tant mieux que tout roule pour toi, mais c'est pas une très bonne idée du tout de dire aux autres que les suavegardes sont inutiles



Oui tu as raison. Pardon!!!

Mais je suis tellement content que ça fonctionne que je m'emballe... LOLL

Bref! Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que l'ordi ne m'a pas demandé de faire une mise à jour. J'ai insérer le CD, démarré à partir de celui-ci, il a vérifié le CD. Puis l'installation a commencé. Voilà!

Dsl pour ceux qui ont des problèmes. J'espère qu'ils seront réglés avec les mises à jour...


----------



## xanadu (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
Pour le problème des autorisations et la réparation(utilitaire  de disque): 
j'ai fait un essai en allant juste jeter un oeil en passant par "lire les informations" du volume en question. Sur l'autorisation du volume(ne pas sélectionner " ignorer les autorisations de ce volume"  
J'ai lancé la réparation et cela redevient normal. Reste à savoir où était le problème avant.
@+


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Novembre 2007)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour le problème des autorisations et la réparation(utilitaire  de disque):
> j'ai fait un essai en allant juste jeter un oeil en passant par "lire les informations" du volume en question. Sur l'autorisation du volume(ne pas sélectionner " ignorer les autorisations de ce volume"
> J'ai lancé la réparation et cela redevient normal. Reste à savoir où était le problème avant.
> @+



Tant qu'il est résolu, ne te peine pas à chercher!


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Tant qu'il est résolu, ne te peine pas à chercher!



je suis pas du tout d'accord  

plein d'autres personnes ont ce problème
s'il a réussi à le résoudre ça serait cool de savoir comment, non ?!


----------



## Komm (1 Novembre 2007)

bonjour,
J'ai installé Leopard ce matin sur mon macbook 2ghz de 2006.Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'au redémarrage de fin d'installation. A partir de la le mac s'est mis a mouliner, je n'ai que la pomme et le petit truc qui mouline dessous. J'ai donc tenté une reparation du disque qui a malheureusement échoué. Je précise que j'ai fait une installation type mise à jour. J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir a reformater pour éviter de devoir rèinstaller mes applications une par une.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Komm a dit:


> bonjour,
> J'ai installé Leopard ce matin sur mon macbook 2ghz de 2006.Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'au redémarrage de fin d'installation. A partir de la le mac s'est mis a mouliner, je n'ai que la pomme et le petit truc qui mouline dessous. J'ai donc tenté une reparation du disque qui a malheureusement échoué. Je précise que j'ai fait une installation type mise à jour. J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir a reformater pour éviter de devoir rèinstaller mes applications une par une.
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



avais-tu installé un utilitaire comme cleardock, shapeshifter, ... qui nécessite application enhancer ?


----------



## Komm (1 Novembre 2007)

Oui, je les avait installé mais j'ai pris soin de les desinstaller avant. Est-il possible que ce soit cela?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Komm a dit:


> Oui, je les avait installé mais j'ai pris soin de les desinstaller avant. Est-il possible que ce soit cela?



oui, application enhancer fait buggé le démarrage de leopard après l'installation  

la technique pour régler le problème ICI


----------



## dobp8170 (1 Novembre 2007)

bonjur a tous les internautes de la generation MAC
je suis un ptit nouveau sur MAC(decembre2006)

j'ai commandé LEOPARD et on me le livre demain matin 2,11,07,

j'ai besoin de conseils pour eviter de me planter:
1) est ce que je fais le nettoyage de mes programmes installes ds le DOCK vers mon disque dur exterme avnt de demarrer l'installation?
2) est ce que certains ont constaté que des programmes tels que ITUNES ou IWEB ont disparu?
3) est ce que quelqun serait dispo en ligne vendredi apres midi?

derniere remarque qui n'a rien a voir directement avec leopard:


suite a plusieurs plaintes ou remarques, je conseille aux internautes qui commandent
sur le site APPLE de bien communiquer leur code DIGICODE a apple lors de la prise de commande et de le signaler a leur prestataire UPS!
leurs livreurs sont archinuls,
(je devais recevoir mon leopard le 30,ils sont repasses le 31,10 ils repasseront
le 2,11- le livreur n'avait pas le digicode et de portable pour m'appeler ou appeler leur
employeur???????)

en naviguant et discutant avec des pros,ils m'ont tous fait remonter des plaintes sur UPS,

voila
a plus


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

dobp8170 a dit:


> j'ai besoin de conseils pour eviter de me planter:
> 1) est ce que je fais le nettoyage de mes programmes installes ds le DOCK vers mon disque dur exterme avnt de demarrer l'installation?
> 2) est ce que certains ont constaté que des programmes tels que ITUNES ou IWEB ont disparu?
> 3) est ce que quelqun serait dispo en ligne vendredi apres midi?



Salut 

1) pas compris la question
2) tous les programmes restent si on fait une installation de type "mise à jour"
    tous les programmes sont effacés si on fait un installation du type "clean install"
3) moi je serai probablement là, et plein d'autres gens aussi


----------



## Komm (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, application enhancer fait buggé le démarrage de leopard après l'installation
> 
> la technique pour régler le problème ICI



J'ai essayé mais rien y fait...
Le DVD d'installation ne trouve même plus mon disque!!
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?


----------



## dobp8170 (1 Novembre 2007)

merci toumak
en fait ma question numero1)
est ce que je supprime de mon DOCK et envoie les programmes en sauvegarde
vers mon dique dur externe AVANT d'inserer leopard?
merci
a plus


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Komm a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais rien y fait...
> Le DVD d'installation ne trouve même plus mon disque!!
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?



il ne trouve plus ton disque où ? au moment du choix de l'installation ? ou dans l'utilitaire de disque ?

dans le premier cas c'est pas très grave, il te suffira de le reformatter avec l'utilitaire de disque du dvd 

dnas le second, c'est plus inquiétant :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (1 Novembre 2007)

dobp8170 a dit:


> merci toumak
> en fait ma question numero1)
> est ce que je supprime de mon DOCK et envoie les programmes en sauvegarde
> vers mon dique dur externe AVANT d'inserer leopard?
> ...



tu n'as pas &#224; supprimer les programmes pour une mise &#224; jour
mais cloner ton syst&#232;me actuel sur ton disque dur externe est vraiment conseill&#233; au vu des soucis que certains peuvent avoir

juste donc, tu clones ton syst&#232;me actuel sur le DD externe, sans rien supprimer sur ton dock, tu fais ta mise &#224; jour L&#233;opard et hop (enfin d'apr&#232;s les tutos que j'ai lus ! j'attends quelques mois pour l'acheter et l'installer afin que L&#233;opard ait d&#233;j&#224; qulques mises &#224; jour &#224; son actif!)
si tout se passe comme pr&#233;vu, tu retrouves toutes tes applications, iTunes et iPhotos comme avant, bref...

mais faire une sauvegarde pr&#233;lable de son syt&#232;me est tr&#232;s fortement conseill&#233;...


----------



## iLee (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour! 

Une autre petite question me taraude... J'ai commandé Leopard, pack familial en magasin. Celui ci étant très demandé dans le magasin ou je l'ai commandé, et me trouvant sur la file d'attente, je voulais savoir. 
Est ce que télécharger une version de Leopard sur internet sachant que je vais avoir une licence d'ici quelques jours pose problème? Dans le sens où, puisqu'il n'y a pas de numéro de licence à entrer lors de l'installation de Leopard, et que d'ici quelques jours j'aurais les DVD d'installation, est ce qu'il y a un risque? 

Effectivement je ne serais pas en règle pendant quelques jours, mais après?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

rien à ajouter aux dires de cochelune

si tu fais une simple màj, pas besoin de virer qui que ce soit (sauf application si tu l'as installé !!!)

mais il est toujours hautement préférable d'avoir une copie de tes fichiers ... "just in case"


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

iLee a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Une autre petite question me taraude... J'ai command&#233; Leopard, pack familial en magasin. Celui ci &#233;tant tr&#232;s demand&#233; dans le magasin ou je l'ai command&#233;, et me trouvant sur la file d'attente, je voulais savoir.
> Est ce que t&#233;l&#233;charger une version de Leopard sur internet sachant que je vais avoir une licence d'ici quelques jours pose probl&#232;me? Dans le sens o&#249;, puisqu'il n'y a pas de num&#233;ro de licence &#224; entrer lors de l'installation de Leopard, et que d'ici quelques jours j'aurais les DVD d'installation, est ce qu'il y a un risque?
> ...



si tu sais que tu seras en r&#232;gle dans quelques jours, pourquoi poses-tu la question ? surtout ici o&#249; ce genre de question sont rarement tol&#233;r&#233;es


----------



## lekos (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, une petite question, une premi&#232;re mise &#224; jour de Leopard est-elle pr&#233;vue dans les prochains jours ? je n'ai pas de gros probl&#232;mes, uniquement un petit probleme avec frontrow, lorsqu'un .avi doit lire un sous titre l'&#233;cran devient tout noir... 
Merci pour les r&#233;ponses


----------



## iLee (1 Novembre 2007)

Je comprend bien que c'est un sujet délicat, mais est ce que en pratique, je pourrais rencontrer un problème? Lorsque j'aurais mon DVD d'install, sera t il nécessaire que je réinstalle mon propre Leopard, ou est ce que la démarche n'est pas nécessaire parce qu'il n'y aurait aucune différence? 
Voila voila.. je suis bien conscient que ce n'est pas très toléré ce genre de discours, c'est pourquoi je n'insiste pas plus 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

lekos a dit:


> Bonjour, une petite question, une première mise à jour de Leopard est-elle prévue dans les prochains jours ? je n'ai pas de gros problèmes, uniquement un petit probleme avec frontrow, lorsqu'un .avi doit lire un sous titre l'écran devient tout noir...
> Merci pour les réponses



pas à notre connaissance


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

iLee a dit:


> Je comprend bien que c'est un sujet d&#233;licat, mais est ce que en pratique, je pourrais rencontrer un probl&#232;me? Lorsque j'aurais mon DVD d'install, sera t il n&#233;cessaire que je r&#233;installe mon propre Leopard, ou est ce que la d&#233;marche n'est pas n&#233;cessaire parce qu'il n'y aurait aucune diff&#233;rence?
> Voila voila.. je suis bien conscient que ce n'est pas tr&#232;s tol&#233;r&#233; ce genre de discours, c'est pourquoi je n'insiste pas plus
> 
> Merci



non, tu n'auras rien &#224; faire, ce sont exactement les m&#234;mes dvd 

je propose qu'on en reste l&#224; avant de te faire taper sur les doigts


----------



## iLee (1 Novembre 2007)

Hehe.. ok ok j'arrête  merci pour tes conseils en tout cas!


----------



## dobp8170 (1 Novembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> tu n'as pas &#224; supprimer les programmes pour une mise &#224; jour
> mais cloner ton syst&#232;me actuel sur ton disque dur externe est vraiment conseill&#233; au vu des soucis que certains peuvent avoir
> 
> juste donc, tu clones ton syst&#232;me actuel sur le DD externe, sans rien supprimer sur ton dock, tu fais ta mise &#224; jour L&#233;opard et hop (enfin d'apr&#232;s les tutos que j'ai lus ! j'attends quelques mois pour l'acheter et l'installer afin que L&#233;opard ait d&#233;j&#224; qulques mises &#224; jour &#224; son actif!)
> ...


merci bcp pour ta reponse,

quand tu dis CLONER est ce que il y a une methode simple pour cloner?
je suis un peu novice ds le clonage,


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

dobp8170 a dit:


> merci bcp pour ta reponse,
> 
> quand tu dis CLONER est ce que il y a une methode simple pour cloner?
> je suis un peu novice ds le clonage,



via des utilitaires comme carbon copy cloner ou superduper 
ou directement avec l'utilitaire de disque intégré à mac os x


----------



## lagouge (1 Novembre 2007)

bonjour à tous, je viens d'installer léopard. Mais quand je reboote pour la première fois, l' écran reste désesperement bleu. Je sais que c'est un problème connu mais selon les sites, les solutions divergent.Avec votre experience, pourriez vous m'aider. merci


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous, je viens d'installer l&#233;opard. Mais quand je reboote pour la premi&#232;re fois, l' &#233;cran reste d&#233;sesperement bleu. Je sais que c'est un probl&#232;me connu mais selon les sites, les solutions divergent.Avec votre experience, pourriez vous m'aider. merci



Fais une recherche sur macG... tu devrais trouver.


----------



## lagouge (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Fais une recherche sur macG... tu devrais trouver.



dsl mais je n' ai pas trouvé


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> dsl mais je n' ai pas trouvé



as-tu fait une installation du type mise à jour ?
si oui, avais-tu un utilitaire comme cleardock ou shapeshifter nécessitant application enhancer d'installé ?


----------



## lagouge (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> as-tu fait une installation du type mise à jour ?
> si oui, avais-tu un utilitaire comme cleardock ou shapeshifter nécessitant application enhancer d'installé ?



a oui,j'utilise clear dock


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> a oui,j'utilise clear dock



Pourtan en tapant: "écran bleu, léopard" je trouve ça: :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=645399

Sinon ton problème vient effectivement du logiciel dont te parle Toumak


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, application enhancer fait buggé le démarrage de leopard après l'installation
> 
> la technique pour régler le problème ICI





lagouge a dit:


> a oui,j'utilise clear dock



voilà


----------



## lagouge (1 Novembre 2007)

merci mais je vais faire une clear install pour plus de sécurité


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

lagouge a dit:


> merci mais je vais faire une clear install pour plus de sécurité



bonne résolution


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

petit bug : les CD que j'introduis ne montent pas forcément du premier coup

Albert


----------



## Komm (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il ne trouve plus ton disque où ? au moment du choix de l'installation ? ou dans l'utilitaire de disque ?
> 
> dans le premier cas c'est pas très grave, il te suffira de le reformatter avec l'utilitaire de disque du dvd
> 
> dnas le second, c'est plus inquiétant :mouais:



Il ne le trouve plus dans l'installateur.
Dans Utilitaire de Disque, il trouve le dsque mais ne trouve plus Macintosh HD...
Cela veut-il dire que ma partition principale a été effacé?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Komm a dit:


> Il ne le trouve plus dans l'installateur.
> Dans Utilitaire de Disque, il trouve le dsque mais ne trouve plus Macintosh HD...
> Cela veut-il dire que ma partition principale a été effacé?



oui

reformatte le disque (via l'onglet effacer)
tu pourras réinstaller leopard


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

bon j'ai pu me connecter avec root mais le probleme c'est que leopard a desactiver mon ancien compte administrateur et comment je fais pour le recuperer sans tout resinstaller ???


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

OMignard a dit:


> bon j'ai pu me connecter avec root mais le probleme c'est que leopard a desactiver mon ancien compte administrateur et comment je fais pour le recuperer sans tout resinstaller ???



il n'est plus dispo dans la liste des utilisateurs ?


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'essaye en vain d'installer se sacré Léopard, pas moyen..
J'insère le dvd, j'ai l'icône qui apparaît dans la fenêtre et me demande de redémarer, ce que je fais. L'iMac relance l'histoire et là un écran gris, la pomme et la moulinette qui tourne.
Je me dis c'est du lourd laisse le temps au temps!
Pendant des heures c'est un peu trop 
Je relance en appuyant la touche "C" même topo.

Si quelqu'un à une solution, merci beaucoup.!!


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'essaye en vain d'installer se sacré Léopard, pas moyen..
> J'insère le dvd, j'ai l'icône qui apparaît dans la fenêtre et me demande de redémarer, ce que je fais. L'iMac relance l'histoire et là un écran gris, la pomme et la moulinette qui tourne.
> ...



:mouais: Watson qu'en pensez-vous? 
Ben ... pour ainsi dire rien! 

Nan franchement je ne vois pas, ta machine c'est quoi? (si c'est un pc, tu sorts!)


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

iMac intel. 10.4.10
Je ne sais pas comment contrôler si mon programme interne est à jour.

Et si cela peut-être la cause.?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

non, le problème doit venir d'ailleurs

si tu peux, teste le dvd sur une autre machine


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> iMac intel. 10.4.10
> Je ne sais pas comment contrôler si mon programme interne est à jour.
> 
> Et si cela peut-être la cause.?




Nan, le DVD semble tourner à l'intérieur?


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

Au début un petit peu, comme s'il cherchait quelque chose et puis plus rien.
Une impression de quelques marches arrière et marches avant


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Au début un petit peu, comme s'il cherchait quelque chose et puis plus rien.
> Une impression de quelques marches arrière et marches avant



Tu n'as rien de branché sur ton imac???


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non, le problème doit venir d'ailleurs
> 
> si tu peux, teste le dvd sur une autre machine



Je viens d'essayer sur mon powerbook G4 et là il me proposent le choix du disque dur, que je n'ai pas sur l'iMac

Merci


----------



## pi-xi (1 Novembre 2007)

je vois que certains ont quelques problèmes avec Leopard.

serait-il possible pour ces personnes d'indiquer sur le message décrivant le problème :
- sous quelle version ils étaient auparavant, 
- quelle machine ils ont 
- et quel type d'installation ils ont fait ?

(perso iMac alu sous Tiger, clean install de Leoparad après backup sur DVD : 0 souçaï le bonheur)


(ah si avant hier, j'ai passé une demi heure à vouloir éjecter un DVD, j'ai fait les 5 ou 6 solutions trouvées sur macG... en vain.
c'est ensuite que je me suis aperçu qu'en fait je n'avais aucun DVD dans le lecteur :rose: )


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu n'as rien de branché sur ton imac???




Oui mon Belkin multi USB avec une tablette Wacom


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je vois que certains ont quelques problèmes avec Leopard.
> 
> serait-il possible pour ces personnes d'indiquer sur le message décrivant le problème :
> - sous quelle version ils étaient auparavant,
> ...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> c'est ensuite que je me suis aperçu qu'en fait je n'avais aucun DVD dans le lecteur :rose: )



Mort de rire, mais alors mort de rire! 
Tu mériterais presque que je te boule rouge!


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Oui mon Belkin multi USB avec une tablette Wacom



Débranche tout et réessaye!


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> D&#233;branche tout et r&#233;essaye!



Voil&#224; c'est fait, j'ai essay&#233; en d&#233;branchant tout! Et depuis le dernier message j'entend le dvd comme s'il voulait d&#233;marrer (comme un pfououi et 2 rac rac pfououi et 2 rac rac non stop) puis plus rien apr&#232;s 5 minutes et re rac rac rac ....

Je suis sur mon powerbook pour vous r&#233;pondre


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je suis pas du tout d'accord
> 
> plein d'autres personnes ont ce problème
> s'il a réussi à le résoudre ça serait cool de savoir comment, non ?!




Pardon :rose:

Tu me pardonnera un jour?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Pardon :rose:
> 
> Tu me pardonnera un jour?



c'est déjà fait


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Voilà c'est fait, j'ai essayé en débranchant tout! Et depuis le dernier message j'entend le dvd comme s'il voulait démarrer (comme un pfououi et 2 rac rac pfououi et 2 rac rac non stop) puis plus rien après 5 minutes et re rac rac rac ....
> 
> Je suis sur mon powerbook pour vous répondre


Aye et ça marche toujours pas... 
Je suis à cours d'idée... Ya quelque chose qui doit le géner mais quoi... Tu n'as jamais eu de problème avec ton lecteur...?


----------



## Noodle (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu n'as jamais eu de problème avec ton lecteur...?



Non, pas de soucis! (lecteur DVD).
Je vais patienter si d'autres membres auraient des idées.

Merci beaucoup déjà pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il n'est plus dispo dans la liste des utilisateurs ?


bon j'ai pu activer le compte root 
creer un autre user
aller sur le terminal faire un chown sur les fichiers (merci unix)
voila voili je me suis bien enervé


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

OMignard a dit:


> bon j'ai pu activer le compte root
> creer un autre user
> aller sur le terminal faire un chown sur les fichiers (merci unix)
> voila voili je me suis bien enervé



y'avait sûrement plus facile  

le principal étant que tu aies tes données de retour


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

surtout que l'animal que le compte etait desactivé et rien pour le reactive j'ai copier les preferences et une grosse partie des applications supports et tout marche nickel

vive unix et internet


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

OMignard a dit:


> vive unix et internet



bien d'accord là-dessus


----------



## xanadu (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est déjà fait



De retour

En fait les nombreux essais ont été effectué sur plusieurs machines avec divers types d'installations. 
Ce n'est pas tout à fait fiable. Donc le mystère persiste.
Rare où j'ai pu constaté un lancement "normal"de réparations des autorisations.
Sur certaines machines le lancement de la réparation des autorisations (soit disant) se fait normalement sans que ça rame, mais au final malgré l'onglet " Afficher le détail" je n'ai obtenu aucun détail de ce que l'utilitaire a fait comme réparation(si ce n'est que : réparation terminée et basta)
Par contre sur la plupart des machines(avec mise à jour du correctif envoyé à la hâte par Apple) ça rame et au bout le fameux message connu (Set User ID..;blablabla ).
En ce qui est des permissions sur des volumes( à ignorer ou pas) ce n'était qu'une pure coïncidence et hasard, qui a pu marché sur deux volumes où le lancement de la réparation ne se faisait pas du tout avant et avec cette manipulation ça a" fonctionné".
Donc à suivre et bonne fin de semaine à tous 

captures


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

oui, le mystère persiste  
mais je le redis, la mise à jour d'apple n'a rien à voir là-dedans  
je ne l'ai pas faite et ei le problème sur 2 machines


----------



## Noodle (2 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'essaye en vain d'installer se sacr&#233; L&#233;opard, pas moyen..
> J'ins&#232;re le dvd, j'ai l'ic&#244;ne qui appara&#238;t dans la fen&#234;tre et me demande de red&#233;marer, ce que je fais. L'iMac relance l'histoire et l&#224; un &#233;cran gris, la pomme et la moulinette qui tourne.
> ...



A votre bon souvenir. 

Je n'ai toujours pas de solution. 
Ou celle de balancer le dvd. 

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2007)

Tu as quel mac ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2007)

Message 669  :


Noodle a dit:


> iMac intel. 10.4.10
> Je ne sais pas comment contrôler si mon programme interne est à jour.
> 
> Et si cela peut-être la cause.?


----------



## Lune (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai lu le topic jusqu'à la page 26, mais mes p'tits yeux n'en peuvent plus, donc question et désolée si elle a déjà été posé.

Je n'ai pas encore osé installé Léopard parce qu'un pote a eu de gros soucis sur Mac Book pro mais je vais bientot le faire en suivant tous vos conseils...en attendant,
 j' aimerai savoir si TimeMachine va sauvegarder aussi les documens et les programmes coté Windows ( installé avec Bootcamp) ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## oohTONY (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello,
J'ai tent&#233; l'installation de Leopard donc je mets le DVD, il me demande de red&#233;marrer, le Super Drive boss pas mal puis j'ai la Pomme sur fond gris avec l'animation 'Waiting" de la petite roue qui tourne et cela tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s longtemps 
Lecteur DVD qui ne tourne plus, aucune activit&#233; du disque Dur et c'est rest&#233; bien 15 minutes 

Une id&#233;e du probl&#232;me ?
Merci

P-S : Disque de d&#233;marrage chang&#233; et aussi j'ai tent&#233; de rest&#233; appuy&#233; sur C mais rien ne change


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai tenté l'installation de Leopard donc je mets le DVD, il me demande de redémarrer, le Super Drive boss pas mal puis j'ai la Pomme sur fond gris avec l'animation 'Waiting" de la petite roue qui tourne et cela très très très longtemps
> Lecteur DVD qui ne tourne plus, aucune activité du disque Dur et c'est resté bien 15 minutes
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème, les mêmes essais, si tu lis le topic un peu plus haut kif kif !! 
Je me sens moins seul! ouf


----------



## oohTONY (3 Novembre 2007)

Bon dernier essais en débranchant tous mes périphériques USB et Firewire et ensuite j'abandonne mais je trouve ça inadmissible....
Sur MacBidouille mon fil à été fermé car sois disant une réponse à mon problème à déjà été donné....


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bon dernier essais en débranchant tous mes périphériques USB et Firewire et ensuite j'abandonne mais je trouve ça inadmissible....
> Sur MacBidouille mon fil à été fermé car sois disant une réponse à mon problème à déjà été donné....



tu as pus tester le dvd sur un autre mac ?


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu as pus tester le dvd sur un autre mac ?



Oui moi je l'ai fait sur mon Mac G4 Powerbook, et là c'est ok

Grrr pour l'iMac rien à faire


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Oui moi je l'ai fait sur mon Mac G4 Powerbook, et là c'est ok
> 
> Grrr pour l'iMac rien à faire



et à tout hasard, tu as essayé ld dvd de tiger depuis ?


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bon dernier essais en débranchant tous mes périphériques USB et Firewire et ensuite j'abandonne mais je trouve ça inadmissible....
> Sur MacBidouille mon fil à été fermé car sois disant une réponse à mon problème à déjà été donné....



J'ai essayé aussi, la totale usb ..., rien à faire !!!!!!!


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et à tout hasard, tu as essayé ld dvd de tiger depuis ?



Oui, c'est vraiment comment si le lecteur n'arrivait pas à accrocher le DVD.
J'ai essayé avec un dvd film et pas de problème avec mon lecteur.

Merci


----------



## oohTONY (3 Novembre 2007)

Sinon ça sera pas possible de copier le DVD sur un disque externe et faire l'installation depuis ce dernier ?
Je tente l'install avec les DVD de Tiger.... j'espère qu'on peut annuler


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Oui, c'est vraiment comment si le lecteur n'arrivait pas à accrocher le DVD.
> J'ai essayé avec un dvd film et pas de problème avec mon lecteur.
> 
> Merci



je veux dire, tu arrives toujours à booter dessus ?


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je veux dire, tu arrives toujours à booter dessus ?



Oups! Pardon je n'ai pas réessayé avec tiger (j'ai lu trop vite), je vais faire cela de suite! (désolé)


----------



## Noodle (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je veux dire, tu arrives toujours à booter dessus ?



Sur tiger, oui il Boot sans problème, merci.


----------



## xao85 (3 Novembre 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Sur tiger, oui il Boot sans problème, merci.


C'est à n'y rien comprendre, ça doit venir du dvd! :mouais:


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;mes probl&#232;mes de Superdrive que vous 

J'installe L&#233;o sur mon Macbook, aucun soucis 
J'essais d'installer L&#233;o sur le Macbook de ma soeur (le m&#234;me mod&#232;le de Macbook et le m&#234;me DVD, de licence familiale en passant), et il ne reconnait pas le Disque :mouais: J'essaie de toutes les fa&#231;ons, rien &#224; faire! J'ins&#232;re un disque de r&#233;installation (ceux qui viennent dans la bo&#238;te du macbook) et il ne le reconnait pas non plus :rose:. Je me dis "Oh, c'est un probl&#232;me de superdrive!" Mais non! J'ins&#232;re un film dvd et il le lit parfaitement :mouais: C'est &#224; ni rien comprendre, je suis flou&#233;!

Finalement, j'ai install&#233; L&#233;opard, mais le macbook de ma soeur &#233;tait en Target mode et reli&#233; au mien par le biais d'un cable Firewire (astucieux )

Sous L&#233;o, il ne reconnait pas plus le DVD de L&#233;o que sous Tiger sur le Macbook de ma soeur, mais sur le mien oui :hein:

Je n'y comprend rien! 

Une hypoth&#232;se quelqu'un? :modo:


----------



## xao85 (4 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai le mêmes problèmes de Superdrive que vous
> 
> J'installe Léo sur mon Macbook, aucun soucis
> J'essais d'installer Léo sur le Macbook de ma soeur (le même modèle de Macbook et le même DVD, de licence familiale en passant), et il ne reconnait pas le Disque :mouais: J'essaie de toutes les façons, rien à faire! J'insère un disque de réinstallation (ceux qui viennent dans la boîte du macbook) et il ne le reconnait pas non plus :rose:. Je me dis "Oh, c'est un problème de superdrive!" Mais non! J'insère un film dvd et il le lit parfaitement :mouais: C'est à ni rien comprendre, je suis floué!
> ...



Le DVD est-il la version à 129 ou celle à 8,95???


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Le DVD est-il la version &#224; 129&#8364; ou celle &#224; 8,95&#8364;???




Reponse dans le quote, visiblement celui a 200 (enfin c'est ce qu'il dit...  )


----------



## xao85 (4 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Reponse dans le quote, visiblement celui a 200 (enfin c'est ce qu'il dit...  )


Je vois vraiment pas ou est le pbm alors... 
Je ramenerai le dvd en demandant un &#233;change, il a peut &#234;tre un d&#233;faut que le lecteur de l'imac a du mal a pass&#233;...


----------



## chupastar (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous.

Moi j'aurais eux questions concernant la version de Leopard Up To Date pour les machines achet&#233;es apr&#232;s le 1er octobre avec Tiger install&#233; dessus:

1/ Est-ce que la version up to date est sp&#233;cifique &#224; la machien que l'on a achet&#233;?

2/ la version &#233; tant un emise &#224; jour v&#233;rifie si on a bien Tiger install&#233; sur notre machine, d'accord. Mais si un jour il nou sprends de vouloir tout r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me il faudra d'abord installer Tiger puis ensuite Leopard en version up to date?
Ou bien cette mise &#224; jour accepte de s'installer s'il y a a Tigre OU Leopard?

Merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Toumak (4 Novembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Moi j'aurais eux questions concernant la version de Leopard Up To Date pour les machines achetées après le 1er octobre avec Tiger installé dessus:
> 
> ...



1) je pense pas

2) je pense qu'on peut réinstaller leopard à partir de leopard

biensûr, à confirmer


----------



## chupastar (4 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> 1) je pense pas
> 
> 2) je pense qu'on peut réinstaller leopard à partir de leopard
> 
> biensûr, à confirmer



Les "je pense" me font peur... Mais c'est aussi ce que je pense moi même...  

Merci, mais si quelqu'un peut confirmer ce serait bien.


----------



## pulpnet (4 Novembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Moi j'aurais eux questions concernant la version de Leopard Up To Date pour les machines achetées après le 1er octobre avec Tiger installé dessus:
> 
> ...



1) non
2) non car j'ai installé léopard up to date en clean install

a+


----------



## xao85 (4 Novembre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> 1) non
> 2) non car j'ai installé léopard up to date en clean install
> 
> a+




Voilà les réponses et je confirme! Malgré que je l'ai toujours pas installé... :rateau:
j'a le dvd qui me démange! :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> 2) non car j'ai installé léopard up to date en clean install



Cela ne me semble pas convaincant = tu as très bien pu faire ta clean install avec le DVD-up to date uniquement parce que tu avais Tiger installé = tu n'aurais pas pu le faire si tu avais eu Panther installé = aurais-tu pu le faire avec un Leopard déjà installé ?


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cela ne me semble pas convaincant = tu as très bien pu faire ta clean install avec le DVD-up to date uniquement parce que tu avais Tiger installé = tu n'aurais pas pu le faire si tu avais eu Panther installé = aurais-tu pu le faire avec un Leopard déjà installé ?



En fait il faudrais que qqun sous leopard avec ce DVD essaye de faire une clean install...


----------



## xao85 (4 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> En fait il faudrais que qqun sous leopard avec ce DVD essaye de faire une clean install...



Je vous assure que c'est possible, j'ai déjà eu à faire ce genre de de CD à l'époque de jaguard! (ça remonte, )


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vous assure que c'est possible, j'ai déjà eu à faire ce genre de de CD à l'époque de jaguard! (ça remonte, )



Ok dans ce cas no pb...

Ca devient juste problematique en cas de changement de DD (et dans ce cas on a qu'a reinstaller tiger ce n'est pas la mort...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vois vraiment pas ou est le pbm alors...
> Je ramenerai le dvd en demandant un échange, il a peut être un défaut que le lecteur de l'imac a du mal a passé...



Mais non, il fonctionne sur 1 macbook et non sur l'autre! Relis mon post pour mieux comprendre


----------



## xao85 (5 Novembre 2007)

Attention ,ca ne veut rien dire dire si il fonctionne sur une autre machine! Les lecteurs sont différent d'une machine à une atre et certains peuvent être plus sensible à une microrayure ou quelque chose d'autre...


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2007)

Je vais pleurer.
Je dois &#234;tre le seul &#224; avoir re&#231;u un dvd de l&#233;opard qui ne marche pas. D&#232;s que je le met dans mon macbook pro il se fait &#233;jecter... Apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; plus de 2h &#224; faire un bon backup, c'est rageant!!!!

Vu comment c'est gal&#232;re pour moi de faire un &#233;change (horaires et lieux compliqu&#233;s pour DHL...). Je vais devoir t&#233;lecharger en torrent (ce qui n'est pas ill&#233;gal puisque j'ai la licence...).

C'est mon coup de gueule de la soir&#233;e ;-)


----------



## xanadu (5 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je vais pleurer.
> C'est mon coup de gueule de la soirée ;-)


Bonsoir
Je comprend tout à fait ton désarroi. 
As-tu essayé de passer dessus, un petit coup de chiffon(doux).
Car l'emballage interne de la pochette(celui découpé à la forme du DVD) contient une sorte de colle qui a peut-être touché le bord du DVD. On sait jamais  
Dans mon entourage j'ai constaté que certaines lecteurs de disque(minorité) ont eu du mal à reconnaître, vérifier ou même poursuivre l'installation du système.
PS: Je tente seulement de calmer ta déception par "le partage" de ces petites mésaventures.
Une très bonne nuit à toi.


----------



## xao85 (5 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je vais pleurer.
> Je dois être le seul à avoir reçu un dvd de léopard qui ne marche pas. Dès que je le met dans mon macbook pro il se fait éjecter... Après avoir passé plus de 2h à faire un bon backup, c'est rageant!!!!
> 
> Vu comment c'est galère pour moi de faire un échange (horaires et lieux compliqués pour DHL...). Je vais devoir télecharger en torrent (ce qui n'est pas illégal puisque j'ai la licence...).
> ...



Tu peux aussi demander un échange!


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je vais pleurer.
> Je dois être le seul à avoir reçu un dvd de léopard qui ne marche pas. Dès que je le met dans mon macbook pro il se fait éjecter... Après avoir passé plus de 2h à faire un bon backup, c'est rageant!!!!
> 
> Vu comment c'est galère pour moi de faire un échange (horaires et lieux compliqués pour DHL...). Je vais devoir télecharger en torrent (ce qui n'est pas illégal puisque j'ai la licence...).
> ...



Mais tu n'a pas de license, tu possède un DVD de Léo... plus j'y pense, plus ce que je dit n'a plus de sens


----------



## ederntal (6 Novembre 2007)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je comprend tout à fait ton désarroi.
> As-tu essayé de passer dessus, un petit coup de chiffon(doux).
> Car l'emballage interne de la pochette(celui découpé à la forme du DVD) contient une sorte de colle qui a peut-être touché le bord du DVD. On sait jamais
> ...



Je suis un apple addict, le genre qui pardonne tout à apple, donc je ne serais pas déçut très longtemps...  

Je vais bien trouver rapidement une solution (image disque a partir d'un autre mac si le dvd monte, torrent, ou au pire échange mais ça m'arrange pas du tout)... merci de la tentative de réconfort


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je suis un apple addict, le genre qui pardonne tout à apple, donc je ne serais pas déçut très longtemps...
> 
> Je vais bien trouver rapidement une solution (image disque a partir d'un autre mac si le dvd monte, torrent, ou au pire échange mais ça m'arrange pas du tout)... merci de la tentative de réconfort



Quelle tentative 

4 8 15 16 23 42..


----------



## Noodle (7 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je suis un apple addict, le genre qui pardonne tout à apple, donc je ne serais pas déçut très longtemps...



Moi aussi, mais peut-être plus sans pardon..

http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca/technaute/dumais/?p=1001397


----------



## LedZeFred (7 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Je vais pleurer.
> Je dois être le seul à avoir reçu un dvd de léopard qui ne marche pas. Dès que je le met dans mon macbook pro il se fait éjecter... Après avoir passé plus de 2h à faire un bon backup, c'est rageant!!!!
> 
> Vu comment c'est galère pour moi de faire un échange (horaires et lieux compliqués pour DHL...). Je vais devoir télecharger en torrent (ce qui n'est pas illégal puisque j'ai la licence...).
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème, le DVD ne monte plus, mais j'ai eu le temps de tout installer.
J'ai appelé le SAV, résultat j'ai un reçu un DVD tout neuf ce matin, (il faut juste renvoyer l'ancien).
Cela devrait te rassurer ?


----------



## Biskuit (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut, je viens de recevoir mon MacBook avec Leopard, et lors de la mise en route de Leopard, au moment de creer mon compte, est ce que je peux changer mon nom abr&#233;g&#233;?

Edit:  Oui, on peut.


----------



## glutglut (7 Novembre 2007)

Coucou à tous,

certains d'entre vous auraient-ils deja eu l'occasion de tester WoW sous Leopard? 

Le jeux tourne-t-il sans soucis voir mieux ?

Pour l'instal, avez-vous été obligé de tout refaire ou un simple glissé déposé du fichier World of Warcraft situé à l'origine dans les applications de Tiger a suffit ? 

Désolé pour ce sujet qui ne doit pas concerner grand monde et merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

Biskuit a dit:


> Salut, je viens de recevoir mon MacBook avec Leopard, et lors de la mise en route de Leopard, au moment de creer mon compte, est ce que je peux changer mon nom abrégé?
> 
> Edit:  Oui, on peut.



et si tu veux le faire par la suite, voici comment faire


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et si tu veux le faire par la suite, voici comment faire





Tu ne manque pas une occasion


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Tu ne manque pas une occasion



eh ouais


----------



## jeff3 (9 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Bon j'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de me taper les 37 pages du topic, mea culpa  

Voilà, j'aimerais avoir votre avis avant de me lancer. Ma config actuelle : MacMini PPC + MiniPartner sur lequel je boote. Je voudrais acheter un nouveau MacMini (et utiliser l'autre comme Media Center sur la TV ) avec Leopard inside, et donc rendre le MiniPartner à sa fonction initiale de DD pour utiliser Time Machine.

Ce que je pensais faire : installation normale sur le new Mini, branchement du MiniPartner en tant que DD externe, transfert des données de la maison du MiniPartner vers le Mac Mini pour récupérer tous mes réglages.

J'ai bon ou pas ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (9 Novembre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Bon j'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de me taper les 37 pages du topic, mea culpa
> 
> ...



ça m'a l'air très bien


----------



## jeff3 (9 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça m'a l'air très bien



Cool, Merci Toumak  

Et donc tu me confirmes que le simple fait de transférer ma maisonette du MiniPartner vers le MacMini me permet de récupérer tous mes réglages, et aussi mes anciens mails, mes favoris dans Safari, mes adresses dans Carnet d'Adresses et mes calendriers + événements dans iCal ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui. Avec peut-&#234;tre un check des autorisations.


----------



## Toumak (9 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui. Avec *obligatoirement* un check des autorisations.


----------



## apenspel (9 Novembre 2007)

37 pages pour installer un OS ?! J'aurais pas du vous laisser si longtemps.


----------



## Exxon (9 Novembre 2007)

Qui se lance pour faire une synthèse :love: 

Bon je commence.. Dans un premier temps achetez léopard


----------



## Toumak (9 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Qui se lance pour faire une synthèse :love:
> 
> Bon je commence.. Dans un premier temps achetez léopard



pas besoin, allez faire un tour sur rhino-mac, le site de MamaCass


----------



## apenspel (9 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Dans un premier temps achetez léopard





Toumak a dit:


> pas besoin, allez faire un tour sur rhino-mac, le site de MamaCass


Quoi, elle le donne ?! :hein:


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2007)

mieux ! elle te bruite les volets


----------



## molgow (10 Novembre 2007)

J'ai install&#233; Leopard sur mon iMac Intel Core Duo 1.83 Ghz. J'ai opt&#233; pour la mise &#224; jour depuis 10.4.10.
La mise &#224; jour s'est effectu&#233;e sans probl&#232;mes.
Avant l'installation, j'ai effectu&#233; la r&#233;paration des autorisations et du disque en d&#233;marrant sur le disque d'installation de 10.4 (la r&#233;paration ne fonctionnait pas depuis le DVD de Leopard).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2007)

molgow a dit:


> Avant l'installation, j'ai effectué la réparation des autorisations et du disque en démarrant sur le disque d'installation de 10.4 (la réparation ne fonctionnait pas depuis le DVD de Leopard).



La réparation des autorisations sous Leopard semble ne pas utiliser les mêmes commandes que dans Tiger : _mds_, _installdb_ et _repair_packages_ sont maintenant au programme.


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> *Qui se lance pour faire une synth&#232;se* :love:
> 
> Bon je commence.. Dans un premier temps achetez l&#233;opard





Toumak a dit:


> *pas besoin, allez faire un tour sur rhino-mac, le site de MamaCas*s





apenspel a dit:


> Quoi, elle le donne ?! :hein:



voil&#224;, c'est mieux


----------



## cacounet (11 Novembre 2007)

bonjour, je suis un nouveau sur le forum, mais utilisateur depuis 5 ans de MAc. Hier j'ai migré depuis tiger sous léopard, la migration ne s'est pas bien faite: après le redémarrage, je suis tombé sur un écran bleu....... nouvelle installation: idem, puis je suis passé en installation personnalisé avec sauvegarde des donnés: impect ça marchait bien jusqu'à ce que je veuille désintaller onyx. Mon mot de passe administrateur nétait plus reconnu...; pas grave redémarrage sur le DVD et modification du mot de passe via l'utilitaire sur le dvd; ras sauf que j'ai eu l'idée géniale d'entrer un mot de passe root. depuis le redémarrage je tombe sur ma session utilisateur et mon mot de passe n'est pas reconnu, plus grave je ne peut plus démarrer sur le dvd ni en mode target, je tombe toujours sur ma session utilisateur avec mon mot de passe non reconnu. Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour me dépanner?????
merci d'avance!!! j'hésite à installer léopard sur le mac de ma femme!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2007)

Mets le dvd, red&#233;marre en maintenant ATL press&#233; ? tu dois avoir acc&#232;s au dvd ?


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2007)

10 contre un qu'il a activer le mot de passe Firmware/EFI


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> 10 contre un qu'il a activer le mot de passe Firmware/EFI



dans ce cas, une modification de la ram s'impose, non


----------



## cacounet (11 Novembre 2007)

bonjour, je suis un nouveau sur le forum, mais utilisateur depuis 5 ans de MAc. Hier j'ai migré depuis tiger sous léopard, la migration ne s'est pas bien faite: après le redémarrage, je suis tombé sur un écran bleu....... nouvelle installation: idem, puis je suis passé en installation personnalisé avec sauvegarde des donnés: impect ça marchait bien jusqu'à ce que je veuille désintaller onyx. Mon mot de passe administrateur nétait plus reconnu...; pas grave redémarrage sur le DVD et modification du mot de passe via l'utilitaire sur le dvd; ras sauf que j'ai eu l'idée géniale d'entrer un mot de passe root. depuis le redémarrage je tombe sur ma session utilisateur et mon mot de passe n'est pas reconnu, plus grave je ne peut plus démarrer sur le dvd ni en mode target, je tombe toujours sur ma session utilisateur avec mon mot de passe non reconnu. Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour me dépanner?????
merci d'avance!!! j'hésite à installer léopard sur le mac de ma femme!!!!






 			 vbrep_register("4471902")


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2007)

cacounet a dit:


> vbrep_register("4471902")



Trop fort :rateau:


----------



## cacounet (11 Novembre 2007)

merci j'ai rentré mon mot de passe root et j'ai le choix entre démarrer sur le DD ou DVD, et ensuite??


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2007)

remets tous les mots de passe de tous les compte en ordre, avec un mot de passe pas sensible aux diff&#233;rents claviers comme toto par exemple, puis red&#233;marre su rle DD


----------



## cacounet (11 Novembre 2007)

ça y est j'ai pu modifier mon mot de passe utilisateur, mais une fenetre m'indique que mon mot de passe de trousseau cession ne sera pas modifier et donc pas automatiquement déverouillé; il faut utiliser le trousseau d'acces!!!! Par ailleurs j'ai la possibilité de réinitialiser les autorisations et les listes ACL du repertoire départ??????


----------



## cacounet (11 Novembre 2007)

redemarrage impec, merci pour le tuyau de la touche alt, connaissait pas... Puis le coup du clavier, j'avais bien vu qu'en saisissant l'indice du mot de passe j'étais en qwerty.... mais même en en tenant compte peau de balle: on en apprend tous les jours!! Sinon la migration a bouffé toutes les imprimantes, pas grave !!!!
encore un grand merci pour le coup de patte!!! A +


----------



## vandykmarsu (11 Novembre 2007)

Hello à vous heureux possesseur ou futur possesseur de LEOPARD, j'ai longtemps attendu ( 2 semaines ) pour installer la nouvelle mouture de Apple, au vu des topics et news dédié au 4e félin de la pomme...

J'en suis venu à faire une installation saine, nix mise à jour, ayant investi dans 2 DD externes dont un dédié à Time Machine, ou j'y ai mis toutes mes données si chères, car au vu des discutions consultées sur la mise à jour de Tiger vers Léopard, faut dire que vous m'avez foutu les boules au début :rose:...

Fallait pas s'attendre à une mouture du tonnerre de dieu à sa sortie, surtout quand Apple a retiré certaines fonctions de Léo en dernière minute pour garantir la sortie du 26/10/07, faudra prendre patience et attendre la 10.5.1, qui corrigera cette hâte inexpliquée de la firme...

A dénoter une lenteur d'accès aux fichiers malgré 4GB de Ram, pas très gave pour ma part et certains gratuiciels non compatible, système relativement stable, firewall en retrait par rapport à Tiger...


----------



## Alfoo (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous.

J'ai actuellement un MB sous Tiger.
Je recois cette semaine un MBP sous Leopard  
Ma femme à un laptop DELL sous Windows XP.

Pour commencer le DELL va finir au recyclage, le MB va aller chez ma femme et le MBP c'est pour moi :love: 

Je vais donc devoir migrer toute la data (iPhoto, iTunes, user acount,...) du MB Tiger vers un MBP Leopard.

Est ce que le transfert automatisé par réseau (wifi ou ethernet) ou USB est possible entre 2 Mac de 2 versions differentes ?

merci d'avance


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Novembre 2007)

L'install bloque &#224; la fin


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2007)

LOL

Ja'i bon ?


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous.
> 
> J'ai actuellement un MB sous Tiger.
> Je recois cette semaine un MBP sous Leopard
> ...



une fois leopard install&#233;, le plus simple, c'est de brancher le MB au MBP en firewire
et de d&#233;marrer le MB en mode Target (touche T enfonc&#233;e au d&#233;marrage)
ensuite tu lances l'assistant migration qui va s'occuper de tout 

edit : euh, en fait leopard arriv&#233; d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; non :bebe:


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Novembre 2007)

En insistant un peu, &#231;a a march&#233; (bon OK trois installations avec effacement :mouais: )


----------



## Alfoo (12 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une fois leopard installé, le plus simple, c'est de brancher le MB au MBP en firewire
> et de démarrer le MB en mode Target (touche T enfoncée au démarrage)
> ensuite tu lances l'assistant migration qui va s'occuper de tout
> 
> edit : euh, en fait leopard arrivé déjà installé non :bebe:


 
Merci du conseil 
Est ce possible d'effectuer cela en Wifi ou avec un cable ethernet ou bien USB ?


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Novembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Merci du conseil
> Est ce possible d'effectuer cela en Wifi ou avec un cable ethernet ou bien USB ?



Non, seulement Firewire


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Non, seulement Firewire



Daileurs quand tu vas lancer ta machine pour la première fois il va te demander si tu veux transferer tes données d'un autre mac (comme il a été dit plus haut il te faudra un cable fire wire)

Je l'ai déjà fait de tiger à tiger et ce fut un vrai bonheure, j'ai retrouvé mon ordi comme avant avec toute mes préférences... J'avais pas demandé l'installation des applications, ça je l'ai fais moi même. Mais apparement ça peut se faire sans soucis, il avait bien tout conservé car quand j'ai réinstallé office yavait déjà mon numéro de série et mes préférences! J'adore mac OS :love:

Seule réserve, celà marche t'il aussi bien de tiger à léopard...?


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Daileurs quand tu vas lancer ta machine pour la première fois il va te demander si tu veux transferer tes données d'un autre mac (comme il a été dit plus haut il te faudra un cable fire wire)
> 
> Je l'ai déjà fait de tiger à tiger et ce fut un vrai bonheure, j'ai retrouvé mon ordi comme avant avec toute mes préférences... J'avais pas demandé l'installation des applications, ça je l'ai fais moi même. Mais apparement ça peut se faire sans soucis, il avait bien tout conservé car quand j'ai réinstallé office yavait déjà mon numéro de série et mes préférences! J'adore mac OS :love:
> 
> Seule réserve, celà marche t'il aussi bien de tiger à léopard...?



Pourquoi pas! 

The sky is the limit


----------



## maousse (13 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Seule réserve, celà marche t'il aussi bien de tiger à léopard...?


Je l'ai fait pour quatre machines, dont la mienne perso qui a pas mal de configurations biscornues, et tout s'est bien passé, sinon une imprimante oubliée au passage (à reconfigurer, tout bêtement).

J'avais juste désactivé au préalable les éléments d'ouverture de session sur le clone de mon installation tiger, en cas d'oubli de mise à jour d'un de ces éléments vers une version compatible Leopard.


----------



## Alfoo (13 Novembre 2007)

Me reste plu qu'&#224; acheter un cable firewire 

*Parcontre quel type de cable acheter pour relier un MB &#224; un MBP ?*
merci


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Me reste plu qu'à acheter un cable firewire
> 
> *Parcontre quel type de cable acheter pour relier un MB à un MBP ?*
> merci



6pins <-> 6pins


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Comment faut-il s'y prendre pour mettre un antivirus sur le disque réservé à Windows. Si on le télécharge sur osx : comment le faire passer sur windows ? et si on est sur windows, comment accéder à internet pour le télécharger?


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Comment faut-il s'y prendre pour mettre un antivirus sur le disque réservé à Windows. Si on le télécharge sur osx : comment le faire passer sur windows ? et si on est sur windows, comment accéder à internet pour le télécharger?



si tu es sous osx, mets le sur une clé usb d'où tu pourras le lire sous windows

si tu es sous windows, installe les drivers qui se trouvent sur le dvd de leopard


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si tu es sous osx, mets le sur une clé usb d'où tu pourras le lire sous windows
> 
> si tu es sous windows, installe les drivers qui se trouvent sur le dvd de leopard



est-ce que la cle utilisée sur leopard sera vue par windows ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> est-ce que la cle utilis&#233;e sur leopard sera vue par windows ?



pas compris 
ton antivirus, tu comptes le mettre sur leopard ? sur windows ? pourquoi parle-tu de cl&#233; pour Leopard ?

edti : tu parles de la cl&#233; usb ? logiqueement elle est en fat32 donc pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Non rien


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Où peut-on aller pour savoir si les logiciels sont compatibles avec leopard ? Ce n'est pas toujours clairement indiqué et j'ai eu un problème avec Graphic Converter


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Où peut-on aller pour savoir si les logiciels sont compatibles avec leopard ? Ce n'est pas toujours clairement indiqué et j'ai eu un problème avec Graphic Converter



http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/leopard/


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas compris
> ton antivirus, tu comptes le mettre sur leopard ? sur windows ? pourquoi parle-tu de clé pour Leopard ?
> 
> edti : tu parles de la clé usb ? logiqueement elle est en fat32 donc pas de soucis



J'ai téléchargé antivir à partir de osx et maintenant je voudrais l'installer sur windows dans le 2ème disque. Si la cle est en fat 32 dois-je comprendre qu'elle sera lisible à la fois sur osx (pour y faire entre l'antivirus), ET sur windows pour installer antivir ?


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/leopard/



Merci


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé antivir à partir de osx et maintenant je voudrais l'installer sur windows dans le 2ème disque. Si la cle est en fat 32 dois-je comprendre qu'elle sera lisible à la fois sur osx (pour y faire entre l'antivirus), ET sur windows pour installer antivir ?



c'est ça


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est ça



merci, tu es un chef. Je vais de ce pas à mon Surcouf préféré:love:


----------



## Php21 (13 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'acheter L&#233;opard et de lire les 40 pages du topic.
Sans adsl : impossible de voir le tuto de Mamacass.
Je n'ai toujours pas compris &#224; quel moment je dois choisir entre une "clean install " ou "une mise &#224; jour" sur 10.4, que je voudrais faire .
Apr&#233;s avoir inserer L&#233;opard,
 je clique sur "InstallationMac OS X": OK
 Apr&#233;s je red&#233;mmare mon ordi, OK
Mais ensuite ???

Quand puis-je choisir mon type d'installation (mise &#224; jour sur 10.4)
Merci d'avance & svp r&#233;pondez-moi !
PhP
PS : Sauvegarde sur DVD Ok.Pas HD externe


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter Léopard et de lire les 40 pages du topic.
> Sans adsl : impossible de voir le tuto de Mamacass.
> Je n'ai toujours pas compris à quel moment je dois choisir entre une "clean install " ou "une mise à jour" sur 10.4, que je voudrais faire .
> Aprés avoir inserer Léopard,
> ...



tu verras, tout est indiqué
une fois que tu auras booté sur le dvd, tu devras choisir la langue, ensuite accepter la license, ensuite choisir la partition ou le disque où installer leopard, et après tu verras un bouton Options te permettant d'opter pour un archivage ou une suppression complète


----------



## Php21 (13 Novembre 2007)

et je choisis " archivage"  ??

Merci Toumak pour ta reponse rapide .
PhP


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> et je choisis " archivage"  ??
> 
> Merci Toumak pour ta reponse rapide .
> PhP



tu pourras choisir ausse de faire une install du type mise àjour


----------



## Php21 (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu pourras choisir ausse de faire une install du type mise àjour



Je crois que c'est justement celle-la, faire une install du type mise à jour sur 10.4.10 que je voudrai faire.
C'est donc "faire une install du type mise à jour" que je dois choisir et en avant la musique.
En principe, je ne perds aucun de mes reglages actuel ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est justement celle-la, faire une install du type mise à jour sur 10.4.10 que je voudrai faire.
> C'est donc "faire une install du type mise à jour" que je dois choisir et en avant la musique.
> En principe, je ne perds aucun de mes reglages actuel ?



c'est ça


----------



## rally26 (13 Novembre 2007)

salut. j'ai reçu mon dvd leopard upgrade a 8.90 euros , je viend de fair l'installe en propre donc reinstaller . mais voila que j'ai plus la suite illife , je penser que ilife ete dessus le dvd . comment fair pour retrouver tous les programmes ( imovie, iphoto, iweb etc) ? reinstaller tiger et fair juste une mise a jour ? ou acheter ilife ? ou autre ? merci de votre aide je debute sur mac


----------



## pi-xi (13 Novembre 2007)

ils sont sur le DVD de Tiger en faisant une installation personnalisée et en n'installant donc que ces logiciels


----------



## Vladimok (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

En lisant le post ci-dessous, cela veux dire que si j'achete un imac avec leopard pre-installé dessus, je n'ai pas iLife ???

Alors comment je fais pour avoir iLife ???

Merci​


----------



## rally26 (13 Novembre 2007)

merci , je vais voir sa , et ensuite on peut fair une mise a jour de ilife par la http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/email_chat/messengerformac.html ?


----------



## fredintosh (13 Novembre 2007)

iLife n'est pas inclus dans Leopard, mais OS X (Leopard, en th&#233;orie) et iLife sont install&#233;s sur tout iMac neuf, donc pas de souci.


----------



## rally26 (13 Novembre 2007)

voila c'est bon j'ai reinstaller ilife . je peut installer sa pour mettre a jour?http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/ilifesupport811.html merci a vous c'est super sympa votre aide


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

rally26 a dit:


> voila c'est bon j'ai reinstaller ilife . je peut installer sa pour mettre a jour?http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/ilifesupport811.html merci a vous c'est super sympa votre aide



pas besoin, utilise le panneau de mise à jour logiciels du menu pomme


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Novembre 2007)

comment retrouver l'icone bluetooth dans le carnet d'adresse?

avec tiger je syncroniser mon k600i sans pb pour écrire des sms avec 

le carnet d'adresse, la je ne vois plus l'icone BT dans la barre de la fenetre 

carnet d'adresse.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> comment retrouver l'icone bluetooth dans le carnet d'adresse?
> 
> avec tiger je syncroniser mon k600i sans pb pour écrire des sms avec
> 
> ...


En r&#233;installant Tiger


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> En réinstallant Tiger



c'est une plaisanterie?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Novembre 2007)

et non c'est bien vrai, j'ai lu sur mac g&#233; que &#231;&#224; n'est plus possible!

c'est dommage, c'&#233;tait pratique cette fonction...

peut etre cela sera il possible avec un iPhone?

edit: pas grave on peut le faire depuis orange.fr

par contre, on peut maintenant explorer le contenu de son tel BT, et rapatrier des fichiers qui s'y trouvent


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2007)

Huh je pouvais avant


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Huh je pouvais avant



ouais


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouais


pareil pour moi


----------



## Php21 (15 Novembre 2007)

Bref, depius 36h00 je decouvre L&#233;opard et &#224; ce stade je suis quand m&#234;me un peu d&#233;&#231;u.

Temps total d'installation = 55 mn et encore mer&#231;i Toumak


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Bref, depius 36h00 je decouvre L&#233;opard et &#224; ce stade je suis quand m&#234;me un peu d&#233;&#231;u.



on peut &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u, mais au moins on dit pourquoi


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2007)

Disons que ce qui est rude, c'est qu'une fois install&#233; un l&#233;opard serveur dans son r&#233;seau on voit moult trucs de nouveau et sympa sur 10.5 client&#8230; (bien r&#233;sum&#233; dans le podcast de gete.net) c'est un peu dommage quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Disons que ce qui est rude, c'est qu'une fois installé un léopard serveur dans son réseau on voit moult trucs de nouveau et sympa sur 10.5 client (bien résumé dans le podcast de gete.net) c'est un peu dommage quand même.



du style ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

*Présentation de Mac OS X Server 10.5 - Screencast*


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Bref, depius 36h00 je decouvre Léopard et à ce stade je suis quand même un peu déçu.k



Forcément, le stade en ce moment, fait trop froid pour y aller...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2007)

chez moi aucun soucis majeur sur power mac G5...

j'ia juste eu une sorte de KP apres redémarrage (des lignes noires de texte

par dessus le fond d'écran, poiteur freezé...

redémarrage et tout roule...

un petit défaut que les MAJ vont corriger!

sinon, que du bon,plus rapide que tiger (safari 3 un régal!)...

par contre gourmand en RAM, j'ai commandé des barrettes pour monter a 3 Go...

autre petit soucis,les drivers epson pour R2400 ne sont pas sortis...

de meme pour la R1800...

dommage que les deux meilleurs imprimantes Epson A3 n'aient pas de driver pour l'instant...

si qqun a des infos...


----------



## coyita (15 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est justement celle-la, faire une install du type mise à jour sur 10.4.10 que je voudrai faire.
> C'est donc "faire une install du type mise à jour" que je dois choisir et en avant la musique.
> En principe, je ne perds aucun de mes reglages actuel ?



Pour passer de tiger (10.4) à leopard (10.5) ce n'est pas une mise à jour c'est un changement de système. Le mieux est de faire une clean install ( c à d effacer et installer et PAS archiver et installer)car comme çà tu évites de conserver des petits bugs qui ont pu se mettre dans tes appli


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Pour passer de tiger (10.4) à leopard (10.5) ce n'est pas une mise à jour c'est un changement de système. Le mieux est de faire une clean install ( c à d effacer et installer et PAS archiver et installer)car comme çà tu évites de conserver des petits bugs qui ont pu se mettre dans tes appli



...  

il demandait pas ce que cétait que de passer de Tiger à Leopard, il demandait comment on fait pour passer de Tiger à Leopard sans perdre ses données  
donc il a raison  

même si ça peut être préférable de faire une clean install, la majorité des gens n'ont eu aucun soucis en faisant une install du type mise à jour


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2007)

La petite majorit&#233;&#8230;


----------



## ctoutmoi (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

je m'étais promis de m'inscrire ici si j'arrivais à installer sans accroc le nouveau félin de la marque au fruit... Eh bien ca y est !
Je ne suis pas nouveau sur mac, cela fait bientôt 3 ans après de mûres mûres mûres réflexions. pour l'instant je ne regrette pas (j'croise les doigts).

Mise à jour directe de Panther vers Léopard, sans formatage, à la hussarde, pas perte de données (ouf, heureusement mais en cas que , j'avais tout sauvegardé sur DD externe). Le coeur bat quand même quand le programme s'installe...

Merci à macgé et ses membres pour tous les bons conseils prodigués, les petits logiciels à désinstaller avant de mettre le félin, les petites manipulations à faire. Ca change de la patte de panthère, c clair, j'm'amuse pour le moment (y a qd même eu le dossier applis qui a planté 2-3 fois qd j'ai changé les icones des programmes). Et c rapide en plus. Ptet juste la 10.5.1 qui ralentit le démarrage.

Seule déception, photoshop elements 2 qui ne fonctionne plus, c'est bien dommage je m'en servais souvent, sinon mes imprimantes et le scanner ont été reconnus. Aussi amsn qui bugouille quand ça lui chante.
A bientôt si g des soucis, je vous en fais part...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

ctoutmoi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> je m'étais promis de m'inscrire ici si j'arrivais à installer sans accroc le nouveau félin de la marque au fruit... Eh bien ca y est !
> Je ne suis pas nouveau sur mac, cela fait bientôt 3 ans après de mûres mûres mûres réflexions. pour l'instant je ne regrette pas (j'croise les doigts).
> ...



C'est quel scanner ?
Albert


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> C'est quel scanner ?
> Albert


Un canon lide 60


----------



## ctoutmoi (17 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> C'est quel scanner ?
> Albert


un lide 80 de chez canon, le pilote que j'avais a bien march&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un canon lide 60



J'ai la même qui m'a fait tout planter ! Il n'y a pas de driver pour Léopard.
Elle fonctionne chez toi ?
Albert


----------



## ctoutmoi (17 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> J'ai la même qui m'a fait tout planter ! Il n'y a pas de driver pour Léopard.
> Elle fonctionne chez toi ?
> Albert


Bah ouais ca fonctionne, avec la canon toolbox X, ca roule, pas de plantage apparent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

ctoutmoi a dit:


> Bah ouais ca fonctionne, avec la canon toolbox X, ca roule, pas de plantage apparent



je parle de la 60 pas de la 80


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> J'ai la même qui m'a fait tout planter ! Il n'y a pas de driver pour Léopard.
> Elle fonctionne chez toi ?
> Albert


C'était "a private joke"  

Preuve que les modos lisent bien les forums dont ils ont la responsabilité  :love:


----------



## everglad1999 (18 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonne question... une réponse?



Vous confirmez qu'il existe un Assistant de Migration ? Ca marche comment ? J'ai une image disk mais aussi un clone... 

Par contre je ne suis pas certain d'avoir 15h a passer sur ma bécane.

PS : il y a de la place pour un petit développement pour automatiser tout cela non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'était "a private joke"
> 
> Preuve que les modos lisent bien les forums dont ils ont la responsabilité  :love:


Très drôle. Très intéressant.
Albert


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Très drôle. Très intéressant.
> Albert


L'humour n'est pas la chose la mieux partagé en ce bas monde  

Au fait j'ai bien reçu ton MP, j'ai pas pu t'y répondre par la même voie vu que :



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'utilisateur ne souhaite pas recevoir d'emails. Si vous souhaitez tout de même lui envoyer un email, veuillez prendre contact avec l'administrateur et il sera peut-être en mesure de vous aider.



Ça limite les échanges


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

everglad1999 a dit:


> Vous confirmez qu'il existe un Assistant de Migration ? Ca marche comment ? J'ai une image disk mais aussi un clone...
> 
> Par contre je ne suis pas certain d'avoir 15h a passer sur ma bécane.
> 
> PS : il y a de la place pour un petit développement pour automatiser tout cela non ?



tu lances l'assistant qui se trouve dans le dossier applications > utilitaires
il te demandera de localiser ton backup, et il fera tout tout seul


----------



## Metteri (18 Novembre 2007)

vous le savez peut &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; mais l&#224; j'ai trouv&#233; un topic d&#233;roulant la facon de faire un leopard version full sans rien pr&#233;install&#233;
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=240490


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2007)

Yes cool ! source d'insanely mac cel&#224; dit.


----------



## Metteri (18 Novembre 2007)

source de quoi ?

de toute fa&#231;on , je suis en train de suivre pas &#224; pas la proc&#233;dure... grosso modo, apr&#232;s on boote directement sur le cd ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2007)

Ou sur l'iPod.


----------



## Metteri (18 Novembre 2007)

En m&#234;me temps est ce bien utile ? dans le readme du cd d'installation, c'est marqu&#233; :Vous pouvez &#233;galement d&#233;marrer l&#8217;installation de Mac&#160;OS&#160;X en ins&#233;rant le DVD 
d&#8217;installation DVD et en red&#233;marrant votre ordinateur en maintenant la touche C 
enfonc&#233;e ou en s&#233;lectionnant le DVD d&#8217;installation comme disque de d&#233;marrage via les 
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences de disque de d&#233;marrage.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2007)

C'est pour le dvd de l&#233;opard &#224; 9&#8364; qui force une mise &#224; jour&#8230; un dvd normal n'a pas ce truc.


----------



## Metteri (18 Novembre 2007)

ok je vais la proc&#233;dure et je vois ce que &#231;a donne... au moment du boote , j'appuie sur quoi pour qu'il boote sur le cd ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2007)

la touche C


----------



## Jerooome (18 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer OSX 10.5 avec succès sur une powerbook G4 Alu. Mais il refuse le redémarrage... J'ai vérifié le disque dur il est ok et il me reste environ 4GB de libre. Que puis-je faire? Je viens de remarquer que j'avais juste environ 9GB quand j'ai installé Léopard... C'était trop peu? Puis tout recommencer en personnalisant l'installation? Tout recommencer avec OSX d'origine? Bref je sais VRAIMENT pas quoi faire!!!


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

Jerooome a dit:


> Je viens d'installer OSX 10.5 avec succès sur une powerbook G4 Alu. Mais il refuse le redémarrage... J'ai vérifié le disque dur il est ok et il me reste environ 4GB de libre. Que puis-je faire? Je viens de remarquer que j'avais juste environ 9GB quand j'ai installé Léopard... C'était trop peu? Puis tout recommencer en personnalisant l'installation? Tout recommencer avec OSX d'origine? Bref je sais VRAIMENT pas quoi faire!!!



pas très clair tout ça, ... il refuse de redémarre à quel moment ?


----------



## Jerooome (18 Novembre 2007)

j'ai installé léopard "avec succès" mais lorsqu'il a redémarré l'ordinateur... rien il tourne mais ne se lance plus... la pomme avec l'écran blanc et la roue qui tourne... voilà... que puis-je faire?


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

Jerooome a dit:


> j'ai installé léopard "avec succès" mais lorsqu'il a redémarré l'ordinateur... rien il tourne mais ne se lance plus... la pomme avec l'écran blanc et la roue qui tourne... voilà... que puis-je faire?



pas grand chose
essaie de réparer les autorisations et le disque avec le dvd d'install


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

Jerooome a dit:


> j'ai installé léopard "avec succès" mais lorsqu'il a redémarré l'ordinateur... rien il tourne mais ne se lance plus... la pomme avec l'écran blanc et la roue qui tourne... voilà... que puis-je faire?



démarre sans les extensions et fait le ménage dans tes polices...
Ensuite tu redémarres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2007)

non, rien


----------



## CERDAN (21 Novembre 2007)

Le Mode "archiver et installer" c'est quoi ?


----------



## Paradise (21 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Le Mode "archiver et installer" c'est quoi ?



c'est pour installer sans perdre de données !!  c'est pas nouveau


----------



## CERDAN (21 Novembre 2007)

Je suis sous mac depuis peu ( 2 ans )  

Petite question : C'est quand même mieux de faire un clean instal, non ? Ca permet de tout supprimer et de repartir de zéro.


----------



## archimanu (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé d'installer leopard en faisant une mise à jour sur mon powerbook et après avoir tout installé, lors du démarrage j'ai un écran bleu qui reste affiché avec une souris lubre mais impossible de faire quoique ce soit ?
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà résolu ce problème ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

Moi, j'ai une fait installation "Archiver et installer". Et pour l'instant ça va.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je suis sous mac depuis peu ( 2 ans )
> 
> Petite question : C'est quand même mieux de faire un clean instal, non ? Ca permet de tout supprimer et de repartir de zéro.


Oui, mais c'est nettement plus long


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Novembre 2007)

archimanu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai essayé d'installer leopard en faisant une mise à jour sur mon powerbook et après avoir tout installé, lors du démarrage j'ai un écran bleu qui reste affiché avec une souris lubre mais impossible de faire quoique ce soit ?
> Quelqu'un a t-il déjà résolu ce problème ?
> Merci d'avance.


En faisant une petite recherche "leopard écran bleu" on obtient ça. :modo:


----------



## sofresh75018 (22 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

je cherche a instaler mac os x 10.4.11 sur mon ibook G4 processeur 1.2GHz power PC G4    memoire 256MO     mais je n'y arrive pas et c tres énèrvant.... merci de bien vouloire m'éder..acctuellement je plafone avec la version 10.3.9


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2007)

sofresh75018 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je cherche a instaler mac os x 10.4.11 sur mon ibook G4 processeur 1.2GHz power PC G4    memoire 256MO     mais je n'y arrive pas et c tres énèrvant.... merci de bien vouloire m'éder..acctuellement je plafone avec la version 10.3.9


256MO c'est peut-être un peu short


----------



## DDTL (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour.

Je suis étudiant et j'ai acheté un MacBook à la rentrée (Intel core 2 Duo à 2.16 GHz et 2 Go de RAM) trop tôt pour bénéficier de la mise à jour à 8 euros 50.

Seulement à la fac j'ai rencontré un autre Macuser qui, lui, a pu bénéficier de la mise à jour et me propose d'installer Léopard sur mon Mac avec son DVD. Petite précision : on a tout le deux le même modèle de MacBook (enfin à quelque chose près) et il a eu, d'après ce que j'ai compris, 2 kits d'install au lieu d'1 dans sa boîte.

Seulement sur le site d'Apple ils parlent de licence monoutilisateurs ou de pack familial (monoutilisateur pour les mises à jour) et sur l'annonce de ce forum l'admin dit en gros la même chose, on ne peut pas installer Leopard à partir de n'importe quel DVD... Et l'étudiant me dit qu'il n'y a pas besoin de licence car il n'a pas eu à entrer de clé... J'ai donc deux versions du fait, et je n'ai pas envie de prendre de risque "illégaux". En gros, puis-je utiliser son DVD d'install pour mettre Leopard sur mon Mac ? Est-ce légal ou tout simplement possible ? ça m'éviterait de débourser 129 euros, je rappelle que je suis étudiant, après vous allez me dire que c'est pas nécessaire d'installer Léopard, certes, mais bon, quand une telle occasion se présente...

Merci d'avance 

PS : désolé si cette question a déjà été posée avant ><

Etre étudiant n'est pas une excuse pour être dans l'llégalité&#8230;

J'espère que t'es pas en Fac de droit&#8230;


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

DDTL a dit:


> J'espère que t'es pas en Fac de droit



 joli

plus serieusement il faut lui expliquer,

si ton ami avais recu 2 DVD complet de leopard, il aurais pu t'en donner un mais il a recu 2 DVD de mse a jour qui conditionne d'avoir acheté l'ordinateur dans les délais spécifiés... Donc si tu l'installe (car effectivement il n'y a pas de num de serie)  tu seras dans l'illégalité


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> joli
> 
> plus serieusement il faut lui expliquer,
> 
> si ton ami avais recu 2 DVD complet de leopard, il aurais pu t'en donner un mais il a recu 2 DVD de mse a jour qui conditionne d'avoir acheté l'ordinateur dans les délais spécifiés... Donc si tu l'installe (car effectivement il n'y a pas de num de serie)  tu seras dans l'illégalité




Techniquement tu pourrais et personne ne s'en rendrais compte (et je crois que c'était ce que tu voulais savoir, petit garnement ), mais ça reste illégal


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Techniquement tu pourrais et personne ne s'en rendrais compte (et je crois que c'était ce que tu voulais savoir, petit garnement ), mais ça reste illégal


le truc c'est que technique ment il n'a mêmem pas besoin de 2 DVD:mouais:


----------



## DDTL (24 Novembre 2007)

Donc c'est illégal...

En effet, le fait d'être étudiant n'excuse pas l'illégalité, mais rassurez vous, je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'être de l'autre côté de la loi, je préfère de loin acheter consciencieusement un produit plutôt que de pirater (comme ça au moins je suis sûr que ça marche) C'est juste que, dans le cas où c'était "légal" (ou plutôt un cas que la "loi" n'avait pas prévu) je ne me serais pas privé...

Mais en parcourant le forum, j'ai noté qu'il y avait encore de nombreux bugs avec Leopard, alors je pense que je vais plutôt attendre quelques mois pour acheter (comme ça aucun souci de légalité !) une version mise à jour de Léopard (si ça existe). D'ailleurs pensez-vous qu'une nouvelle version version de Léopard (genre 10.5.2) puisse sortir en magasin ?

Et pour info je suis en fac de science ^^


----------



## bima (24 Novembre 2007)

Moi c'est ma première installation d'un systeme sur MAC je voudrais savoir comment faire pour un CLEAN INSTALL avec LEOPARD et le système garde t'il tout en mémoire (Mot de passe, configuration du finder etc...) ou on a un nouveau système tout neuf ?? 
Je voudrais savoir sur le marché les sytemes vendus sont tous complets ou il existe des versions de LEOPARD mise à jour ? Et ce nouveau système inclus t'il le BOOTCAMP 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2007)

Archiver et installer " en conservant les utilisateurs et les réglages réseaux".

Ou mieux un clone sur disque externe, clean install et réimportation via Assistant de migration.


----------



## bima (24 Novembre 2007)

Re, 
Je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à mes questions ?? y a personne ki peut m'aider avant que j'installe ce fameux LEOPARD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Novembre 2007)

bima a dit:


> Moi c'est ma première installation d'un systeme sur MAC je voudrais savoir comment faire pour un CLEAN INSTALL avec LEOPARD et le système garde t'il tout en mémoire (Mot de passe, configuration du finder etc...) ou on a un nouveau système tout neuf ??
> Je voudrais savoir sur le marché les sytemes vendus sont tous complets ou il existe des versions de LEOPARD mise à jour ? Et ce nouveau système inclus t'il le BOOTCAMP
> Merci pour vos réponses



Supermoquette t'a répondu, en deux lignes : si tu ne l'as pas compris, méfie-toi et prends le temps d'apprendre et de comprendre...


La CleanInstall nettoie ton Mac (elle y efface tout) avant d'installer le nouveau Système = ça ne garde rien en mémoire, et il faut donc sauvegarder sur DVD, ou cloner sur Disque Dur Externe, avant de la faire.
Pour garder tous ses réglages, il vaut mieux choisir une Archiv+Reinstall : ça te donne un nouveau Système, et ça te garde toutes tes données perso, les bonnes comme les mauvaises, les utiles comme les dangereuses (ne pas oublier de choisir les dossiers _Utilisateurs_ et _Réglages réseau_si tu veux récupérer tes Comptes et Internet-Réseaux).

Quand tu lances ton DVD d'install, à l'étape _Destination_ tu peux choisir en _Options_ ton mode d'installation ; ensuite, tu peux _personnaliser_ ton installation (décocher des langues, des drivers,...) ; après, quand tu as fait une CleanInstall, on te propose de faire travailler l'Assistant de Migration, qui récupère en fire-wire les données d'un ancien Mac sur ton nouveau Système.

Les DVD sont mis à jour au fil des ... mises à jour du Système, mais il faut parfois faire la mise à jour par le menu Pomme quand la dernière version sort entre temps.
Bootcamp est inclus dans les DVD Leopard Intel.


Va sur le site RhinosMac : tu y verras des choses intéressantes, avant d'aller sur osxfacile ou de lire les 42 pages précédentes de ce sujet (on y parle de cloner, réparer les autorisations, éliminer les softs gênants, etc : ça pourrait t'éviter des ennuis).


----------



## coyita (24 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Va sur le site RhinosMac :


Génial ce tutorial. Sais-tu s'il existe pour Leopard ? Je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## bima (24 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ces précisions je vais voir ce que je peux faire.
@+


----------



## stephlegab (25 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de finir ma clean install de léopeur......  
Hyper anxieux au vu des posts peu rassurant sur les soucis de certains, je me suis quand même décidé ce matin à effacer le tigre. (avec au préalable la sauvegarde de la maison sur un disque dur externe)

Autant vous dire que j'ai bien flipé quand j'ai redémarré la machine en tenant enfoncée la touche C... et j'ai bien cru que mon coeur aller s'arrêter quand la dernière minute de l'installation a duré 8 bonnes minutes....

un redémarrage, avec en guise d'accueil des étoiles qui souhaitent la bienvenue...sympathique 

Aucun problème après la première mise à jour.

au final, malgré un bon coup de stress: une machine qui tourne à merveille, rapide, un Os stable, dynamique, que du bonheur !! fichiers perso remis en place, applications ré installées mais légèrement déçu quant aux soit disants 300 nouveautés de Léopard.
Ne reste plus qu'à m'occuper de la partition de windows que j'ai envie de supprimer définitivement !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> que du bonheur !!
> mais légèrement déçu quant aux soit disants 300 nouveautés de Léopard.



Les 300 nouveautés sont un coup de "pub" : l'essentiel est ailleurs, apparemment !


----------



## Jellybass (25 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer Léopard :love:  :love:  :love: , mais je ne peux plus utiliser Mail !  

Il semble capable d'envoyer et de recevoir des emails, mais dès qu'on lui demande d'afficher le contenu d'un message, la roue colorée apparaît, puis l'appli se plante. :affraid: 

J'ai essayé de mettre les prefs à la corbeille, ou encore de les remplacer par le fichier de prefs de Tiger, mais rien n'y fait.

Dès que Time Machine a fini de mouliner, je lance la réparation des autorisations. :hein:

Ah oui, et le widget iActu ne fonctionne plus non plus.


----------



## zigouiman (25 Novembre 2007)

Jellybass a dit:


> Il semble capable d'envoyer et de recevoir des emails, mais dès qu'on lui demande d'afficher le contenu d'un message, la roue colorée apparaît, puis l'appli se plante. :affraid:



J'ai eu le même problème et résolu en déplaçant le dossier de ma bibliothèque vers le bureau puis en réimportant les boîtes aux lettres dans mail.


----------



## Jellybass (25 Novembre 2007)

Oui, je viens de constater qu'en déplaçant le dossier mail de la bibliothèque, l'appli ne plantait plus. Reste donc à tout réimporter à la main. :sleep: 

Merci pour ton aide ! 

Au fait, a-t-on trouvé une solution pour les aperçus de fichiers 'flous' dans cover flow ?


----------



## bima (26 Novembre 2007)

Re, 
Je viens d'installer LEOPARD mais pas en clean install je pense qu'il a mis à jour l'ancienne version de mon Tiger. Je n'ai pas vu dans les propositions de personnalisation de clean install. J'ai surement raté une opération je recommence demain. Mais avant de recommencer lorsque j'insère le DVD j'appuie sur C ou sur ALT ou sur ALT + C
Merci des précisions.


----------



## coyita (26 Novembre 2007)

bima a dit:


> Re,
> Je viens d'installer LEOPARD mais pas en clean install je pense qu'il a mis à jour l'ancienne version de mon Tiger. Je n'ai pas vu dans les propositions de personnalisation de clean install. J'ai surement raté une opération je recommence demain. Mais avant de recommencer lorsque j'insère le DVD j'appuie sur C ou sur ALT ou sur ALT + C
> Merci des précisions.



Sur C si tu veux ouvrir en OSX . Alt c'est pour ouvrir en Windows


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Sur C si tu veux ouvrir en OSX . Alt c'est pour ouvrir en Windows


FAUX !!! "Alt" c'est pour pouvoir naviguer entre plusieurs volumes bootables&#8230;


----------



## bima (26 Novembre 2007)

Bon mais je n'ai toujours pas ma réponse !! 
J'appuie sur quelle touche ??


----------



## coyita (27 Novembre 2007)

bima a dit:


> Bon mais je n'ai toujours pas ma réponse !!
> J'appuie sur quelle touche ??



Je maintiens : C (ma réponse n'était pas fausse, elle était mal exprimée : excuse-moi)


----------



## alfred (27 Novembre 2007)

Jellybass a dit:


> ou encore de les remplacer par le fichier de prefs de Tiger(




Perso, j'éviterais ce genre de manip. Il vaut mieux ne pas mélanger les préférences de deux systèmes différents.


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> 256MO c'est peut-être un peu short



de toute façon, leopard ne voudra pas s'installer si vous n'avez pas au moins 512 de ram
j'ai fais le test : emac 1.42ghz 256ram : y veut pas
même machine avec 768 : il est content



alfred a dit:


> Perso, j'éviterais ce genre de manip. Il vaut mieux ne pas mélanger les préférences de deux systèmes différents.



je ne le conseillerais pas non plus, même si  ça ne pose apparemment aucun problème


----------



## basthet (30 Novembre 2007)

bon, avant que j'aggrave ma calvitie, j'ai un souci d'install Leopard sur mon PM G4, je mets le disque, je redémarre, l'installation se fait ( d'ailleurs pas le choix d'"archiver et installer au passage ... , on me dit que tout va bien , je redémarre et le PM s'éteint de lui même ... que faire ???


----------



## MamaCass (30 Novembre 2007)

C'est dans les *Options* d'installations que tu peux choisir le type d'installation. Tu as un *bouton Options* à un moment, avant l'install.


----------



## basthet (30 Novembre 2007)

oui, j'ai mieux cherché et j'ai trouvé ! 
Par contre après l'installation, réussie, je n'ai pas réussi à importer mes préfs,réglages  et cie ... je cherche donc ou est ce que c'est passé dans mon dossier " previous system" ??
Comment retrouver également ma library itunes et iphoto, toutes les 2 vides à l'ouverture ? 
merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> oui, j'ai mieux cherché et j'ai trouvé !
> Par contre après l'installation, réussie, je n'ai pas réussi à importer mes préfs,réglages  et cie ... je cherche donc ou est ce que c'est passé dans mon dossier " previous system" ??
> Comment retrouver également ma library itunes et iphoto, toutes les 2 vides à l'ouverture ?
> merci !


Dans les options d'installation, pour "Archiver et installer" tu as "Conserver les utilisateurs et les réglages réseaux" qui doit être coché pour que le transfert des préférences, réglages, bibliothèque iTunes,... se fasse. Chez moi, elle l'était quand je suis arrivé à cette étape - j'ai aussi fait l'installation par Archiver et Installer - et tout s'est bien passé (il n'y a que le pilote de mon imprimante qui n'a pas suivi : je l'ai donc réinstallé). As-tu regardé si elle l'était ou ne l'aurais-tu pas décoché ?

Pour les retrouver (si tu n'as pas jeté le dossier Previous System), tu dois pouvoir le faire avec l'Assistant Migration (Applications / Utilitaires). Sinon, tu réimportes manuellement.


----------



## basthet (1 Décembre 2007)

ben oui, mais je pense que ma première install ratée  m'a foutu le bordel, heureusement j'ai un clone sur mon deuxième DD interne, ou sont logés les bibliothèque iTunes et iPhoto ???
Autre question quelle est la différence fondamentale entre une MAJ et un " archivage et installation " ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> ben oui, mais je pense que ma première install ratée  m'a foutu le bordel, heureusement j'ai un clone sur mon deuxième DD interne, ou sont logés les bibliothèque iTunes et iPhoto ???
> Autre question quelle est la différence fondamentale entre une MAJ et un " archivage et installation " ???


iPhoto : "iPhoto Library" dans dossier Images
iTunes : dossier iTunes dans dossier Musiques

La mise à jour simple (celle proposée par défaut) installe Leopard par-dessus la version de Mac OS X existant et se comporte donc comme une simple mise à jour. "Archiver et Installer" installe Leopard à côté de la version existante, qui est conservée dans le dossier "Previous System". Tu repars avec un système neuf.


----------



## basthet (1 Décembre 2007)

ok, c'est plus clair ! 
Par contre mes dossiers de ma petite maisonnette sont tous en sens interdit ... impossible d'y loger mon ancienne librairie ...


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour. Je suis en train de faire mes sauvegardes.   
J'aurai voulu savoir, est ce que yen a qui ont remarqué une baisse d'autonomie après Léopard? 
Lime Wire marche-t-il bien sous Léopard?


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonjour. Je suis en train de faire mes sauvegardes.
> J'aurai voulu savoir, est ce que yen a qui ont remarqué une baisse d'autonomie après Léopard?
> Lime Wire marche-t-il bien sous Léopard?



non
oui


----------



## hub73 (1 Décembre 2007)

Je vais me lancer dans l'installation de leopard en faisant un "effacer et installer" comme beaucoup d'entre vous le préconise. J'utilise un mac pro avec un clavier et une souris apple bluetooth. Est ce que cela ne risque pas de poser un problème de reconnaissance du clavier et de la souris pendant l'installation de leopard.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2007)

Je me lance!


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2007)

Clean install, tout c'est bien passé, mis à jour faite, installation d'ilife en cours ... J'ai encore beaucoup de travail. :rateau: 

Mais premier mot: c'est beau! :rateau:


----------



## zozo00 (2 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
ma copine a acheté aujourd'hui un macbook avec leopard dans les cd d'instal, je voudrais aussi en profiter pour installer leopard sur mon macbook ( 10.4.9 ), mais quand je veux proceder a l'instalation, on me dit que leopard NE PEUT PAS etre installer sur ma machine...!
quelqu'un peut il maider?
je vous remercie


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2007)

Cela fait des mois que nous répétons que l'on ne peut pas utiliser les DVDs livrés avec une machine pour installer OS X sur une autre machine, laquelle ne serait pas de la même série.

Pour avoir un OS X qui s'installe _en général_, il faut acheter la version que l'on trouve dans le commerce (129 &#8364. Pour installer cette même version sur plusieurs postes, il faut acheter une version familiale (199 &#8364.

Voilà, je l'aurai répété une fois de plus.


----------



## zozo00 (2 Décembre 2007)

merci
( je ne savais pas..)

mais alors pour quelqu'un qui possede un mac, par exemple un imac avec tiger, et qui s'achete un macbook pour le bureau ( leopard ), il ne peut pas en faire profiter sa vielle machine? il doit en plus acheter une deuxieme version de leopard?

je trouve ca incroyable..


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2007)

Je ne vois _vraiment_ pas ce qu'il y a d'incroyable ...
Hormis les OS libres (Linux, FreeBSD, les autres *BSD, la version publique de Solaris etc.),  lorsque tu achètes un OS, c'est pour une installation, ou pour une installation groupée (avec un prix plus important). C'est dans le contrat que tu acceptes à l'installation.

Je sais bien que tout le monde a l'habitude de dupliquer à l'envi les outils de MicroMou (pourtant protégés) mais cela n'est en rien _normal_.

Maintenant, regardons les choses en face : compare le prix d'OS X, qu ivient avec tout l'OS et les prix des diverses licences de Vista. Et ne parlons pas du prix de la version familiale, permettant 5 installations.

Franchement, c'est très honnête.


----------



## bluheim (2 Décembre 2007)

zozo00 a dit:


> merci
> ( je ne savais pas..)
> 
> mais alors pour quelqu'un qui possede un mac, par exemple un imac avec tiger, et qui s'achete un macbook pour le bureau ( leopard ), il ne peut pas en faire profiter sa vielle machine? il doit en plus acheter une deuxieme version de leopard?
> ...



Rien d'incroyable : c'est le principe même des version OEM.


----------



## dmo95 (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Moi je souhaiterais réaliser une "clean install". A la réception de Leopard je l'insère sous Tiger, et là il me propose de l'installer ; je clique, un reboot et nécessaire, je reboot je suis les instructions. Et me voilà sur Leopard mais réinstallé par dessus Tiger...

En fait, je n'ai pas vu les choix comme "archiver et installer" ou encore le choix pour faire une "clean install", donc j'aimerais savoir à quelle moment on fait les choix ??

Dans tous les cas, Leopard est magnifique, mais justement un peu lent, je pense que cela vient de l'installation...
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Alfoo (2 Décembre 2007)

salut tout le monde.
J'ai galéré toute la nuit avec mon beau frere et son nouveau iMac acheté à la FNAC samedi.

Je m'explique :

On mourrait d'impatience deja de deballer le magnifique carton 
Avant tout en allumant le iMac on constate que c'est Tiger qui est préinstallé... par contre il y a un DVD avec Leopard pour mettre à jour le iMac.
On s'empresse donc d'inserer le DVD de Léo dans le slot in, puis le debut des emmerdes commencent.

- On a l'impression que le iMac devient lent, est ce du au lecteur DVD, au DVD ?
- la fenetre d'installation de Léo s'affiche : on choisit Français, options d'installation : supprimer tout et installer.
- ensuite une fenetre cohérence DVD s'affiche et c'est très long on décide d'ignorer.
- l'install démarre et plante à 1h05 d'install restante... Message d'erreur : "paquet essantials introuvable..."
- on retente plusieurs fois sans succes, l'install plante toujours au meme moment.
- on decide ensuite de ne pas ignorer la vérif du DVD (cohérence) et on laisse tourner, mais message d'erreur qui me demande de nettoyer le DVD, ok on nettoie on retente,...

Finalement Leopard ne s'est pas installé, le iMac ne redemarre meme plus sur Tiger. Et la FNAC ne veux pas nou echanger le DVD de Leopard !!!
Doit on appeler Apple Lundi et leur demander de nous envoyer un DVD de Léo qui fonctionne ???


merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2007)

Y'a pas un droit de rétractation pour un achat sur la FNAC ?


----------



## Alfoo (2 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas un droit de rétractation pour un achat sur la FNAC ?



ba c'est pas mon interet, je prefere que tout fonctionne.
D'autant plus que des offres sont interessantes en ce moment.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> ba c'est pas mon interet, je prefere que tout fonctionne.
> D'autant plus que des offres sont interessantes en ce moment.


Dans ce cas tu EXIGES le changement du DVD. C'est pas la première fois que l'on signale un problème là dessus Mauvais pressage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je souhaiterais réaliser une "clean install". A la réception de Leopard je l'insère sous Tiger, et là il me propose de l'installer ; je clique, un reboot et nécessaire, je reboot je suis les instructions. Et me voilà sur Leopard mais réinstallé par dessus Tiger...
> 
> ...


A l'étape où tu choisis le volume sur lequel tu vas installé Leopard, tu as un bouton "Options". Tu cliques dessus et là, tu as les choix de mode d'installation.


----------



## Alfoo (2 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans ce cas tu EXIGES le changement du DVD. C'est pas la première fois que l'on signale un problème là dessus Mauvais pressage



malheureusement rien à faire, deja on est dimanche, malgré cela la  FNAC est ouverte mais aucun responsables competents  ou incompetents...
Personne n'a voulu changer le DVD, j'attendrais Lundi pour le changer et donc je l'exigerais


----------



## Alfoo (2 Décembre 2007)

J'ai installe léopard parfaitement avec un autre DVD.
Probleme resolu et mon beau frere est comblé


----------



## dmo95 (2 Décembre 2007)

> A l'étape où tu choisis le volume sur lequel tu vas installé Leopard, tu as un bouton "Options". Tu cliques dessus et là, tu as les choix de mode d'installation.


Je te remercie j'éssaierai ca à l'occasion


----------



## fredintosh (3 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> J'ai installe léopard parfaitement avec un autre DVD.
> Probleme resolu et mon beau frere est comblé


Tu ferais mieux d'exiger un échange quand même du DVD, car si un jour il doit réinstaller Léo...


----------



## Alfoo (3 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu ferais mieux d'exiger un échange quand même du DVD, car si un jour il doit réinstaller Léo...



yep
mon beau frere va filer à la FNAC pour le faire.
Vivement l'ouverture de vrais Apple Store avec des vrais vendeurs qui peuvent vraiment t'aider et etre reactif quand t'as un pépin avec ton Mac.


----------



## coyita (3 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> yep
> mon beau frere va filer à la FNAC pour le faire.
> Vivement l'ouverture de vrais Apple Store avec des vrais vendeurs qui peuvent vraiment t'aider et etre reactif quand t'as un pépin avec ton Mac.



si tu es à Paris va à L2S rue des Basses Carmes :là ils savent


----------



## sofiangambit (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour!Je suis un tout nouveau utilisateur mac. J'ai acheté il y a peu un macbook black d'occaze sous tiger. J'ai décidé d'y installer Léopard. J'ai donc trouver une version boite sur Ebay pas trop cher et j'ai éssayé de l'installer.Mais quand le  mac vérifie le dvd,il n'arrive pas à le lire. J'ai donc fait une copie du dvd sur le dd de mon mac et éssayé de le booté directement. Il commence à s'installer et mais tourne pendant des heures. Je l'ai alors arrété et depuis je n'arrive plus à l'allumer!Ou plutot il s'allume mais j'arrive plus a le démarrer!j'arrive pourtant jusqu'à l'écran de mot de passe mais après il tourne pendant longtemps sans réussir à ouvrir à ce lancer comme habituellement!
J'éspère que j'ai été claire....En gros je pense avoir installer leopard ,mais pas entiérement.
Est il possible de revenir en arriére? Ou au pire d'effacer complétement le dd pour réinstaller leopard proprement?
Merci d'avance!​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2007)

sofiangambit a dit:


> Bonjour!Je suis un tout nouveau utilisateur mac. J'ai acheté il y a peu un macbook black d'occaze sous tiger. J'ai décidé d'y installer Léopard. J'ai donc trouver une version boite sur Ebay pas trop cher et j'ai éssayé de l'installer.Mais quand le  mac vérifie le dvd,il n'arrive pas à le lire. J'ai donc fait une copie du dvd sur le dd de mon mac et éssayé de le booté directement. Il commence à s'installer et mais tourne pendant des heures. Je l'ai alors arrété et depuis je n'arrive plus à l'allumer!Ou plutot il s'allume mais j'arrive plus a le démarrer!j'arrive pourtant jusqu'à l'écran de mot de passe mais après il tourne pendant longtemps sans réussir à ouvrir à ce lancer comme habituellement!
> J'éspère que j'ai été claire....En gros je pense avoir installer leopard ,mais pas entiérement.
> Est il possible de revenir en arriére? Ou au pire d'effacer complétement le dd pour réinstaller leopard proprement?
> Merci d'avance!​


Pour revenir en arrière il te faut te servir du DVD d'intall de Tiger le 1

Leopard en version boite déjà sur eBay et pas cher :mouais:


----------



## sofiangambit (5 Décembre 2007)

oui je l ai acheté sur Ebay en version dvd intégral a 89 et encore sous blister.par contre j ai pas le dvd de tiger...pas d autres  solutions?j'ai pris contact avec le vendeur sur Ebay qu'il m'en renvoie un autre...si je réessaie?on peut pas faire d'install compléte en effaçant tout?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2007)

sofiangambit a dit:


> oui je l ai acheté sur Ebay en version dvd intégral a 89 et encore sous blister.par contre *j ai pas le dvd de tiger*...pas d autres  solutions?j'ai pris contact avec le vendeur sur Ebay qu'il m'en renvoie un autre...si je réessaie?on peut pas faire d'install compléte en effaçant tout?


Et comment ce faisse L'était pas dans le même camion :mouais:


----------



## sofiangambit (5 Décembre 2007)

Merci de votre compréhension en tout cas.... Sympa les petites insinuations comme ça....il y en a qui doivent pas etre serein ici!Tout le monde n'a pas envie et ou les moyens d'acheter un macbook neuf. Moi c'est de l'occaze le mac. Et oui il y avait pas de cd d'install pour tiger. Je sais que j'aurais du le reclamer....mais maintenant je pense que c'est trop tard. Je me suis dit que racheter leopard pouvait suffire! Je viens du pc et sur Pc si t'as xp ca sert a rien d'avoir windows 98!Mais je conçois que j'aurais du le reclamer.Enfin c'est pas ca le probléme....Donc ce genre de réponse fait pas avancer.
Si quelqu'un veut bien me filer un coup de main,merci d'avance!​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2007)

sofiangambit a dit:


> Merci de votre compréhension en tout cas.... Sympa les petites insinuations comme ça....il y en a qui doivent pas etre serein ici!Tout le monde n'a pas envie et ou les moyens d'acheter un macbook neuf. Moi c'est de l'occaze le mac. Et oui il y avait pas de cd d'install pour tiger. Je sais que j'aurais du le reclamer....mais maintenant je pense que c'est trop tard. Je me suis dit que racheter leopard pouvait suffire! Je viens du pc et sur Pc si t'as xp ca sert a rien d'avoir windows 98!Mais je conçois que j'aurais du le reclamer.Enfin c'est pas ca le probléme....Donc ce genre de réponse fait pas avancer.
> Si quelqu'un veut bien me filer un coup de main,merci d'avance!​


Sauf que la possession physique du CD correspond à la license d'utilisation&#8230; Maintenant pour Léopard tu le renvoi à ton vendeur et tu te fais rembourser&#8230;

Tu verras que la version vendu par Apple un chouia plus cher est quand même plus opérationnelle&#8230;


----------



## sofiangambit (5 Décembre 2007)

merci!je suis un newbie dans le monde mac.Je ne savais pas que la possession du support physique correspondait à la licence d'utilisation du produit. Le dire sans suspicion est quand meme plus...courtois!On est pas coupable par défaut!Dans tous les cas je vais dés ce soir l'acheter a la fnac. Mais aprés je fais quoi?​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2007)

sofiangambit a dit:


> merci!je suis un newbie dans le monde mac.Je ne savais pas que la possession du support physique correspondait à la licence d'utilisation du produit. Le dire sans suspicion est quand meme plus...courtois!On est pas coupable par défaut!Dans tous les cas je vais dés ce soir l'acheter a la fnac. Mais aprés je fais quoi?​


J'ai bien une idée mais j'ose pas...  

Sérieusement, tu mets le DVD dans ton Mac et tu suis la procédure d'installation décrite dans le livret. Et pour plus de détails, tu lis les messages précédents de ce fil.

Et avant, tu n'oublies pas de sauvegarder tes données sur un autre disque (voire cloner ton système actuel sur un disque dur externe avec un logiciel comme Carbon Copy Cloner).


----------



## clavel (7 Décembre 2007)

Je voudrais donner ici mon expérience concernant Léopard et en général tous les précédents systèmes X. Depuis longtemps, je n'installe aucun logiciel exotique, surtout celui qui va modifier le système dans un domaine quelconque, et avec cette précaution, je n'ai jamais eu de problème : de X.1 à Léopard, installation rapide sans aucun incident sur un MacBook, un iMac Intel et un iMac G5. Et le système est très réactif. Je privilégie la clean install sauf que grâce à un DD firewire, je récupère le plus ennuyeux : mes réglages, en particulier ceux des liaisons filaires ou wi-fi. Jamais de plantage, jamais d'ennui, mais il faut écarter ces petits logiciels souvent mal écrits et qui font chuter le système. Léopard est super, rapide, et tous mes logiciels de X.1.4 fonctionnent parfaitement. Alors que mon PC au bureau, verrouillé à mort par la direction informatique, plante au moins une fois par jour ...


----------



## Nicosun (8 Décembre 2007)

je viens de m'acheter leopard et j'aimerais faire une clean install

J'ai donc acheté un DD externe et téléchargé Super Duper

Le Mac reconnais le DD (transcend store jet 2.5) mais il est grisé sur Super Duper

Je n'ai pas le file Vault activé je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe

Quel'un peut m'aider ? j'aimerais bien installer léopard  

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

Tu es sûr que le DD externe est formaté dans le bon schéma de partition (c'est pas faute d'en avoir parlé sur les forums, pourtant) ?


----------



## looooo (8 Décembre 2007)

je vais reinstaller tiger avec le cd sur un mac book pro, comment je récupère les applications et données que j'ai cloné ? ya t-il une âme charitable dans le coin ?


----------



## ecobou (8 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir tous le monde... J'ai un petit problème qui me fais un peu chier quand même pour l'installation de léopard sur mon macbook première gen! J'ai aperçu sur le web le fait que les mises à jour envoyés au acheteurs du mois d'octobre et u nouveau clients quand il n'ai pas installer sur la machine, pouvait être installé sur n'importe quel mac sans limite d'äge (la limite de léopard bien sûr). J'ai donc pris le dvd d'une copine que j'ai inséré dans le mac, bref tout est normal jusqu'à la page de detection du système existant... qui foire. Il me dit que 10.4 ou ultérieur n'est pas installé... bref, impossible d'aller plus loin... J'ai essayé avec un dvd déja utilisé et un tous neuf et c'est la même chose... je suis un peu perdu... j'ai cherché en croyant ne pas être le seul, en vain jusqu'à maintenant, si quelqu'un pouvait me donné une idée ou la solution ce serait la plus grande avancée de ma semaine... merci énormément d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2007)

looooo a dit:


> je vais reinstaller tiger avec le cd sur un mac book pro, comment je récupère les applications et données que j'ai cloné ? ya t-il une âme charitable dans le coin ?



Si ton clone est en firewire, tu peux faire une Clean Install (tout effacer puis installer) que tu termineras (à la dernière étape de la procédure) avec l'Assistant de migration (qui récupèrera sur le clone tout ce que tu voudras, ou presque).

Sinon, tu fais une Archiv-Install (tes données sont archivées dans un dossier Previous, et un Système tout neuf est installé), et tu devras ensuite remettre beaucoup de choses à la main : le clone ne te sert ici que de filet de sécurité, au cas où...


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

ecobou a dit:


> bonsoir tous le monde... J'ai un petit problème qui me fais un peu chier quand même pour l'installation de léopard sur mon macbook première gen! J'ai aperçu sur le web le fait que les mises à jour envoyés au acheteurs du mois d'octobre et u nouveau clients quand il n'ai pas installer sur la machine, pouvait être installé sur n'importe quel mac sans limite d'äge (la limite de léopard bien sûr). J'ai donc pris le dvd d'une copine que j'ai inséré dans le mac, bref tout est normal jusqu'à la page de detection du système existant... qui foire. Il me dit que 10.4 ou ultérieur n'est pas installé... bref, impossible d'aller plus loin... J'ai essayé avec un dvd déja utilisé et un tous neuf et c'est la même chose... je suis un peu perdu... j'ai cherché en croyant ne pas être le seul, en vain jusqu'à maintenant, si quelqu'un pouvait me donné une idée ou la solution ce serait la plus grande avancée de ma semaine... merci énormément d'avance.



Non seulement c'est illégal, mais une telle installation avec de tels DVD ne peut pas se faire sur des modèles différents de Mac.

Tu es bon pour faire les choses comme il faut, c'est à dire te procurer une licence de Leopard dans des conditions légales d'obtention et d'utilisation (en l'achetant, en l'occurence).


----------



## jpb2b (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai pratiquement lu tout le post mais je ne pense pas pouvoir éviter de poser ma question.

Voila, au bureau j'ai un Imac Intel 1ere génération sous 10.4, et je vais bientôt recevoir son successeur qui sera bien sur livré avec Léopard.

Mon Imac sera donné à une autre personne et je voudrai transférer  facilement mes comptes utilisateurs, mots de passe, config réseau, numéro série de logiciels  etc...de l'ancien IMac au nouveau tout vierge.

J'ai penser sauvegarder  ma Bibliothèque et mon système sur un dd externe (Iback up me semble bien) mais après pourrais je restaurer sans problème ?

Je pense que oui, mais j'aimerai vos suggestions ..

Merci de vos réponses,


----------



## xao85 (9 Décembre 2007)

Le mieux c'est de brancher un cable firewire entre les deux et il te transfera toutes tes infos à l'identique lors de la phase d'initialisation de ta machine!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de brancher un cable firewire entre les deux et il te transfèrera toutes tes infos à l'identique lors de la phase d'initialisation de ta machine!



@ jpb2b : la réponse de xao85 te renvoie au clone firewire que j'ai évoqué quatre messages plus haut !


----------



## jpb2b (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup,

Je vais donc cloner.
Avec Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple ?

Mais je me pose une question :
Est ce que sur mon Imac sorti du carton il y aura déja Leopard installé ?

Sans doute non ... et alors facile ! ....   récupération sur le clone pendant l'installation  

Dans l'autre cas comment récupérer très simplement mes données utilisateur sur un système déja installé ?

Merci encore


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

Ton iMac sera préinsstallé mais profite de réinstaller en enlevant les langues inutiles et les imprimantes inutiles, histoire de gagner en place.

Après une installation ou n'importe quand tu peux lancer l'Assistant migration pour récupérer d'u clone ou d'une partoche.


----------



## jpb2b (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci,

Grace à vous, j'attends sereinement l'arrivée d'un léopard chez moi ...

jp


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

Mon dieu, tu vas pas faire cette bêtise ??????


----------



## Gros Lu (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, je possède un powerbook 17' avec 1,5 G de Ram.
Je viens se sauter le pas et ma machine tourne maintenant sous léopard. 
J'ai d'abord cloner mon ancien système (A FAIRE ABSOLUMENT).
Ensuite, j'ai voulu installer Léopard avec le système archive et installe... Cela a fonctionné à moitié car le finder ne fonctionnait pas..;
J'ai essayé de le réinstaller par dessus mais toujours le même problème.
Finalement, j'ai procédé à l'effacement du disque dur pour une installation propre et récupérer mes données en fin d'installation.
Cela à fonctionner. J'ai juste du entrer ma clé WEP pour me connecter au réseau Wi-Fi et maintenant, je tourne sur Léopard.

Il me semble que la meilleure solution est de faire une installation en ayant cloné son DD avant.

Je teste maintenant les différentes fonction...

Mais c'est vrai que c'est bien...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

C'est la meilleure solution pour être absolument sûr, mais parfois ça passe sans soucis, aussi. Sécurité, tout ça.


----------



## ecobou (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse très rapide ! ok, bon, ben je fonce sur l'apple store, et oui, remise étudiant ! le boulet quand même! A bientôt...


----------



## master_pic (17 Décembre 2007)

Salut je suis un newbi et j aurai voulu savoir parce que je viens d'avoir le Mac osx Leopard Upgrade DVD et je n'arrive pas a passer de 10.3.9 a 10.5 ?!!!

qqun aurai il une solution pour éviter de prendre le Tiger

merci d'avance


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Décembre 2007)

Comment ça se fait que t'as reçu un DVD d'upgrade et non complet?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2007)

master_pic a dit:


> Salut je suis un newbi et j aurai voulu savoir parce que je viens d'avoir le Mac osx Leopard Upgrade DVD et je n'arrive pas a passer de 10.3.9 a 10.5 ?!!!
> 
> qqun aurai il une solution pour éviter de prendre le Tiger
> 
> merci d'avance



Décidément tu me cherches là&#8230;

Le DVD d'upgrade de Leopard est fourni avec une machine livrée après le 30 octobre et, soit commandé sur le site Apple (9&#8364; environ) soit dans le package de nouvelles machines non encore pré-équipée avec Leopard&#8230;

Ce qui n'est pas ton cas !

Carton rouge&#8230;


----------



## master_pic (17 Décembre 2007)

Desole je savais pas c mon oncle qui l utilise et il m a passer le DVD parce que faut que je passe moi aussi sur Leopard .
Sorry


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2007)

master_pic a dit:


> Desole je savais pas c mon oncle qui l utilise et il m a passer le DVD parce que faut que je passe moi aussi sur Leopard .
> Sorry


Bien tu l'achète, mais vérifie bien que ton ordi soit éligible à Leopard


----------



## ayache (20 Décembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> j'espère que je poste dans le bon forum (sinon merci aux modos de déplacer)
> 
> voilà : pour les nouveaux (dont je fais partie) il y a pas mal de questions sur l'installation de Leopard, du genre
> 
> ...


salut  je suis tres nuls en mac  je veus le maitriser et je suis dans les premiers pats et je veus installer le MAC os ,j chercher partout dans mas region pour acheter le CD d'installation mais malheureusement j pas trouver car ici il existe sauf le windows mas question  c  :s   que je peus telecharger le MAC os a partir du web ?  s   c  possible ???
si oui  veuillez me donnés le lien .

merci


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Décembre 2007)

ayache a dit:


> salut  je suis tres nuls en mac  je veus le maitriser et je suis dans les premiers pats et je veus installer le MAC os ,j chercher partout dans mas region pour acheter le CD d'installation mais malheureusement j pas trouver car ici il existe sauf le windows mas question  c  :s   que je peus telecharger le MAC os a partir du web ?  s   c  possible ???
> si oui  veuillez me donnés le lien .
> 
> merci


Tu peux l'acheter ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

une question tout de même: c'est quoi ton ordi?


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> une question tout de même: c'est quoi ton ordi?




Un Macintosh de type "Apple" j'imagine 

Je sais pas si tu connais


----------



## Antoine33 (21 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon Imac 24 pouces, 2,4 ghz qui utilise Léopard. Jusqu'ici j'étais content. Seulement, ayant probablement sauté une étape dans la rapide installation, je me retrouve bloqué face à une boite de dialogue proposant une identification. Le login est: *Autre... *et je ne connais ni le mot de passe, ni le nom qu'il me demande de rentrer.

Je solicite donc votre aide parce que là je me retrouve un peu comme une andouille.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2007)

essaie

nom: root (ou le nom court de ta maison)
password: motdepasseadmincréeàtonpremierdémarrage

Mais je crains un autre problème&#8230;


----------



## maverick1984 (22 Décembre 2007)

Clique sur continuer, parrait que ca marche pas mal:love:


----------



## xao85 (24 Décembre 2007)

Ya quelque chose qui m'interroge entre tiger et léopard, j'ai perdu presque 10Go de mon disque dur...?  Je sais que Léopard est plus gros mais quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2007)

Y a les plus et le fait que tout est en UB. Et ça double tout&#8230;


----------



## kone (30 Décembre 2007)

- *Situation*
Bonjour, après avoir mis à jour mon MBP vers Leopard, le systeme est graduellement devenu instable (rien d'extraordinaire, mais loin de mon experience habituelle d'os X). En passant quelques heures devant la console j'ai pu régler un certain nombre de problemes, mais j'ai encore quelques soucis. J'ai donc opté pour une réinstall, et apres avoir regardé la doc d'apple sur les archive and install (en particulier les fichiers conservés) j'ai opté pour la solution erase and install.

Je suis donc en train de plannifier ma réinstall.

-*Questions*
Devrais-je déautoriser iTunes avant de faire l'install, ou juste ajouter la nouvelle install aux ordinateurs autorisés et attendre que les cinq autorisations soient utilisées et tout annuler d'un bloc, le cas échéant.

Si quelqu'un a de l'experience concernant les Native Instruments (NI), notamment les intruments virtuels (en particulier GPO) et Kontakt Player 2, je suis preneur d'informations. 
(NB, je sais que pour avoir une solution à cette deuxieme questions, je devrais la poster dans le forum musique, mais je n'ai pas encore fait de recherches sur la question, donc je jette ici une bouteille à la mer au cas ou...).


----------



## Ubique (4 Janvier 2008)

Avec Leopard, il faut faire attention aux polices.
Il semblerait que Leopard cherche les polices dans tout le disque dur. Cela paraît étrange et non conforme au principe du Livre des polices et pourtant...
Depuis des mois, je ne parvenais pas à résoudre un problème de substitution de police (Helvetica Neue) dans Number et Pages. J'ai tout essayé : réinstallation des polices, cache...
En fait, la solution est très simple :
- Faire une recherche sur tout le disque dur pour la police qui fait problème.
- Supprimer ou compresser les polices qui ne sont pas dans le système (sytem/Library/Fonts, Library/Fonts, User/Library/Fonts).
Et le problème est résolu !!!


----------



## tapmoron (11 Janvier 2008)

Moi j ai installé au dessus de tiger et cela fonctionne bien, 
pensez a ubuntu que je mets a jour depuis x années sans jamais avoir 
écrasé min ancienne instalation, avec Mac OS ca semble aussi marcher  sans problème.

Petit bémol, au démarrage emacs ne fonctionnait plus, fink était à demi mort
et spotlight a fait fumer mon Mac 3 jours. 

Au final je suis revenu a Tiger.

J ai tenté une instalation sur ma seconde partition et elle ne fonctionnait 
pas mieux que la mise a jour de tiger sur la première parittion.

Je vous conseillerai d attendre quelques mois afin que Léo soit corrigé et optimisé
et surtout que les applications aient été portées de tiger vers léopard. 

Je vous conseille de ne pas payer avant d avoir tester, léopard s installe sans soucis
depuis une image (sur dvd ou disque usb). Je trouve d'ailleurs incroyable que léopard soit payant pour les possesseur de Macbook acheté avant octobre 2007 
une belle arnaque.


----------



## Bladerunner (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai des comportements bizarre avec le carnet d'adresse et Safari sous Leopard depuis que j'ai du installer un shareware je pense.

Est-il possible de faire installation partielle (Safari 3, Carnet d'adresse) sans avoir à tout réinstaller ?

Question bête mais je suis dans la section des Nuls :love: 

Merci


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2008)

Pour le carnet d'adresse, il faut fouiner dans les paquetages du système, lesquels se trouvent dans le DVD d'installation dudit système.
Une fois installé, bien penser à remettre le système à niveau : tu as sans doute fait des mises à jour depuis la première installation de ton système. Donc il faut réinstaller la dernière mise à jour combinée pour retrouver le même niveau de système cohérent.

Quant à Safari 3, il se télécharge depuis le site d'Apple.


----------



## MATICHA (13 Janvier 2008)

Et bien je viens de rencontrer quelques pb d'o/s avec mon Imac Intel ( acheté en juillet 2006 ) sous Tiger.

J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon DD et j'au dû effacer mon DD. je suis maintenant sans O/S avec au démarrage une disquette qui clignote et un point d'interrogation.

Ma question est la suivante.

Plutôt que de réinstaller TIGER et de faire les MAJ, j'envisage d'acheter Léopard.

Est ce que je n'aurai pas de pb pour l'installer sur mon Imac cad est ce qu'en introduisant le DVD de Léopard ds le mange disque il va démarrer et Léopard s'installer normalement ? il me faudra ensuite installer Ilife et I work naturellement pour être complet + d'autres applications.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2008)

En principe, c'est sans problème. Une version X.5 vendu en commerce ne demande pas la présence d'OS X pour s'installer.

Pour iLife et les applications comprises avec l'iMac, il faudra passer par "Install Bundled Software Only" sur le DVD d'installation n°1 après avoir mis Leopard, QuickTime et iTunes à jour (c'est plus correct).


----------



## Bladerunner (13 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le carnet d'adresse, il faut fouiner dans les paquetages du système, lesquels se trouvent dans le DVD d'installation dudit système.
> Une fois installé, bien penser à remettre le système à niveau : tu as sans doute fait des mises à jour depuis la première installation de ton système. Donc il faut réinstaller la dernière mise à jour combinée pour retrouver le même niveau de système cohérent.
> 
> Quant à Safari 3, il se télécharge depuis le site d'Apple.



Hélas, Safari n'est disponible au téléchargement que pour la version Windows ....


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Hé bien il est intégré à la mise à jour vers 10.4.11 Donc en prenant la mise à jour combinée (la plus générale) vers 10.4.11, tu retrouveras ce que tu cherches.


----------



## puregeof (16 Janvier 2008)

Alors voilà mon (petit) problème : je dispose d'un iMac Intel sur lequel j'ai installé Leopard et je dois dire qu'il est proprement génial :rateau: 
Dans l'intervalle j'avais confié en maintenance mon iBook G4 800 Mhz en maintenance pour un problème d'allumage d'écran. J'ai profité de la maintenance pour upgrader le disque dur à 120 Go.
J'ai donc récupéré mon iBook comme neuf mais avec un DD formaté sous Tiger et bien sûr vide :mouais: 
Je souhaite récupérer mes données et mes réglages présents sous l'iMac Leopard vers l'iBook Tiger sans passer par la manoeuvre hasardeuse qui consisterait à installer Leopard sous mon "vieil" iBook.
Or, lorsque je je branche l'iBook sur l'iMac redémarré en mode "disque cible" via un cable firewire, ce premier ne reconnaît pas le second.  
Que puis-je faire pour ne pas devoir tout réinstaller fichier par fichier ?


----------



## answald (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'installation de Léopard sur mon iMac.

Voilà le topo : 

j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un iMac Alu (dernier modèle) au Carrefour du coin. Néanmoins, et ce que ne m'avais pas dit le vendeur, c'est que cet iMac était vendu avec.. Tiger préinstallé. Le DVD de mise à jour de Léopard était livré en supplément, mais c'est à moi de l'installer. 

Bon. Après avoir installer correctement Tiger, tout configuré, fait les mises à jour et tout le bazar, je souhaite installer Léopard avec le DVD de mise à jour fourni dans le carton. Je mets le DVD dans le lecteur, une fenêtre s'ouvre, je double-clic sur le package d'installation qui me demande polimment de bien vouloir redémarrer ma machine. Je clique donc sur redémarrer, et attend que l'iMac redémarre sur le DVD. 
OR,
pendant la phase de boot, le DVD est ejecté. L'iMac ne peut donc redémarrer dessus... 
Têtu, je recommence la manip une deuxième fois, me disant que je m'étais gourré quelque part. Même chose, éjection.

Je souhaite donc essayer de redémarrer le Mac avec le DVD à l'intérieur, puis de booter dessus en maintenant la touche C appuyé. Pareil, éjection du DVD au bout de quelques secondes. 
J'ai également tenté la manip par les "préférences systèmes"->"Démarrage", ça ne marche toujours pas.

Je me vois donc dans l'impossibilité d'installer Léopard, qui était livré, j'insiste, en tant que "mise à jour", dans le carton de l'iMac. 

Si vous pouviez me dépanner, ce serait vraiment génial. 
Merci à tous. 


_Pour les modos : j'ai pensé que ce fil serait approprié à mon problème... sinon, renvoyez-moi vers un autre fil._


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que l'on a déjà vu passer ce problème qui serait lié à un mauvais pressage du DVD de Leopard fourni&#8230; Le mieux est de se le faire changer rapidement&#8230;


----------



## answald (17 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je crois que l'on a déjà vu passer ce problème qui serait lié à un mauvais pressage du DVD de Leopard fourni Le mieux est de se le faire changer rapidement



OK. Donc le mieux est d'appeler Apple ? Ou de retourner chez Carrouf' ?

Je crois qu'ils m'ont donné un numéro, je regarderai ça dès que je suis chez moi, et je vous dis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2008)

Mie à jour d'iTune sur mon Léo qui marchait nickel.
impossible de redémarrer la machine.
Deux réinstall complètes plus tard, ça a fini par marcher... Etrange


----------



## ALDISERENS (18 Janvier 2008)

J'avais un  Tiger, j'ai maintenant un Léopard. Ca s'est bien passé, sauf: que j'aime beaucoup jouer au backgammon sur le net, et avant, aucun problème, je me branchais sur Yahoo.fr, les jeux, et c'était OK. Maintenant, il y a un os, lorsque je veux me brancher sur Yahoo.fr et les jeux, mon Firefox décroche. Que puis-je faire ? j'ai bien tenté de mettre à jour à nouveau Mozilla Firefox, sans succès. Vous n'auriez pas une pilule contre les maux de tête? merci


----------



## oubapien (18 Janvier 2008)

Voila, je viens d'acheter un Macbook pro  à la fnac, mais il est sous tiger.
Vu que le sujet est Léopard pour les nuls, je crois que j'ai entièrement ma place ici.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver  Léopard à 899 sur le site d'apple pour ceux qui ont acheté un ordi neuf avec tiger.​ HELP


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2008)

ICI

Fais vite, ça s'arrête le 26 janvier.


----------



## oubapien (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci , ça me rassure, je commençais à croire que c'était fini.


----------



## pimpin (19 Janvier 2008)

J'ai acheté un bel imac intel 20". Au démarage, il était sous tiger, et j'ai importé l'ensemble des données de mon mac précédent (imac g5). Je suis alors passé sous léopard. Tout marche bien, un peu lentement à mon gout (je pense rajouter une 2° barette mémoire de 1G). 
J'ai juste un doute.
Quand je vais dans mon utilitaire de diosque pour réparer les autorisations comme j'avais l'habitude avant, j'ai les messages suivants. Je me demande si certains d'entre eux ne signifie pas des choses ennuyeuses, et si oui comment les réparer ?


"Réparation des autorisations pour «*Macintosh HD*»
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/libexec/load_hdi*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*private/var/log/secure.log*», elles devraient être -rw-------  au lieu de -rw-r----- .
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/readconfig*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/writeconfig*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/libexec/authopen*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Sites*».
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/OwnerGroupTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Desktop*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Documents*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Downloads*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Application Support*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Assistants*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Digidesign*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Sounds/Alerts*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Sounds/Banks*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio/Sounds*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Audio*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/ColorPickers*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Compositions*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Favorites*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/FontCollections*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Fonts*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/iMovie/Plug-ins*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/iMovie/Sound Effects*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/iMovie*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Input Methods*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Internet Plug-Ins*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Keyboard Layouts*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Preferences*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Printers*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Screen Savers*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Sounds*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/Voices*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Movies*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Music*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Pictures*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Public*».

Réparation des autorisations terminée


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2008)

Et une recherche sur "SUID" ici ça t'es pas venu à l'esprit


----------



## pimpin (20 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une recherche sur "SUID" ici ça t'es pas venu à l'esprit



Merci du conseil. j'ai fait la recherche et j'ai trouvé que le problème était connu, qu'apparemment cela n'était pas grave mais qu'on en sait rien...c'est déjà ça.
encore bravo pour ce forum où on trouve décidément toujours une réponse à ses doutes...


----------



## nan's (20 Janvier 2008)

Peut on telecharger gratuitement leopard ?


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

nan's a dit:


> Peut on telecharger gratuitement leopard ?



euh, juste sortir 129 euros pour aller l'acheter chez le vendeur du coin :mouais:


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2008)

nan's a dit:


> Peut on telecharger gratuitement leopard ?


Serait-ce une provocation ? Un test des nerfs des modérateurs ? Une envie d'être banni dans l'instant ? Tsss ...
Je passe pour cette fois mais faudrait pas exagérer, non plus, hein !


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2008)

nan's a dit:


> Peut on telecharger gratuitement leopard ?


Oui si tu as payé une adhésion à l'ADC.


----------



## nan's (22 Janvier 2008)

non je voulais dire ;est ce que je peut avoir une update pour mon mac qui a moin de 6 mois ?
si non c'est pas grave je vais l'avheter mais mon cousin qui a un tout nouveau mac ( de moin de 3 moi) m'a dit qu'il y avai des bug avec leopard et qu'il me conseillait d'attendre pour l'acheter est vrai ?
une autre question : j'ai lu les 13 page du forum et j'ai toujours rien compris quand j'aurai mon leopard si je veux faire une installation propre (comme vous dite ) qu'est ce que je doit faire exactement (avec des mot pas savant sil vous plais)
merci


----------



## littledon (22 Janvier 2008)

@ nan's : il y a une offre jusqu'au 26 janvier 2008 pour acquérir leopard a 8.95  pour les personnes qui ont un mac depuis octobre. Pour ma part, j'ai acheté mon IMAC le 22/09/07 à la fnac.

Je suis passé par le store, j'ai rempli le formulaire en précisant l'achat au 1/10/07 et en communiquant mon N° de série et hop mon leopard a 8.95  est en cours de livraison.

Donc essaye par ce biais pour ta copie de leopard ( il y a une news macge du début du mois de janvier pour le lien- la flemme de cherher)


Pour l'installation propre, je suis preneur de conseils aussi 

@+


----------



## lixablue (23 Janvier 2008)

Je me joins à vous ds votre quête de conseils pour une installation propre de leopard. 

Perso j'ai fais un update à partir de leopard et c'est une catastrophe, y a des bugs, ça rame, c'est l'horreur. je voudrais bien formater et réinstaller leopard mais je sais même par comment réaliser le formatage. 

Tout conseil est le bienvenu


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

lixablue a dit:


> Je me joins à vous ds votre quête de conseils pour une installation propre de leopard.
> 
> Perso j'ai fais un update à partir de leopard et c'est une catastrophe, y a des bugs, ça rame, c'est l'horreur. je voudrais bien formater et réinstaller leopard mais je sais même par comment réaliser le formatage.
> 
> Tout conseil est le bienvenu



Il faut lire le fil, insérer le cd, cliquer sur installer osX, ou redémarer en appuyant sur la touche D, puis ne pas oublier pendant la configuration de l'installation d'aller dans les options et de lui dire de tt effacer et de réinstaller!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2008)

La touche C au démarrage, ça marche bien aussi...


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La touche C au démarrage, ça marche bien aussi...



Merde me suis encore gouré!


----------



## lixablue (23 Janvier 2008)

merci bcp !


----------



## macléponge (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir suis tt nouveau sur le site moins de 10 mn !J'ai un imac 2,16Ghz ecran 20"version 10.4.11 qu'on ma offert (eh oui y a des potes sympa) pour info acheté au luxembourg .J'ai voulu installer léopard et il me répond impossible vous n'avez pas la version 10 .4 ,mon imac a 10 mois,alors question quoi faire et qq'un à déja eu se probléme ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2008)

macléponge a dit:


> Bonsoir suis tt nouveau sur le site moins de 10 mn !J'ai un imac 2,16Ghz ecran 20"version 10.4.11 qu'on ma offert (eh oui y a des potes sympa) pour info acheté au luxembourg .J'ai voulu installer léopard et il me répond impossible vous n'avez pas la version 10 .4 ,mon imac a 10 mois,alors question quoi faire et qq'un à déja eu se probléme ?


Ce Leopard vient d'où ?


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2008)

J'aurais bien une idée ...


----------



## Charcral (29 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que qq'un sait comment installer une partition avec le contenu des deux DVDs gris Leopard et iLife livrés avec les iMAC pour faire une installation propre, sans avoir après le premier redémarrage une demande à insérer le DVD n° 2 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2008)

Charcral a dit:


> Est-ce que qq'un sait comment installer une partition avec le contenu des deux DVDs gris Leopard et iLife livrés avec les iMAC pour faire une installation propre, sans avoir après le premier redémarrage une demande à insérer le DVD n° 2 ?



Si tu installes des éléments contenus dans le 2ème DVD, il va forcément te les demander à un moment ou un autre...


----------



## Charcral (29 Janvier 2008)

Et bien en fait, il est toujours possible de créer une partition de 8Go, d'y restaurer le premier DVD pour ensuite se servir de cette partition pour réinstaller Léopard et seulement Leopard...
Je me demandais seulement s'il était possible de créer une partition externe avec le contenu des 2 DVDs pour au besoin, pour reinstaller d'un coup à la fois Leopard et iLife !

Pour avoir essayé cela ne marche pas... Est-ce que qq'un d'autre l'a fait et si oui est-ce que ça a marché ?


----------



## Korben_Dallas (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Une question qui peut sembler nulle :

J'ai acheté Leopard en pack familial, et il n'y a aucun code... moi je m'attendais à en avoir 5!!!

donc :

1- Es normal?

2- Comment fais apple pour m'empêcher de l'installer sur un 6ème mac ?

Attention!!! avant de me virer à coup de pompe messieurs les modos sachez que ce n'est pas mon intention puisque je vais l'installer sur 2 mac seulement!

Mais tout de même je trouve ça bizarre... Juste pour info, c'est le premier Mac OS que j'achète... Tiger était livré avec mon mac bien sur.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Une question qui peut sembler nulle :
> 
> ...



Faut acheter les codes à part, c'est en option, tu dois renvoyer le bon d'achat pour les obtenirs avec 10 timbres à 7&#8364;60 le tout dans une enveloppe affranchie à Google qui ira les chercher pour toi


----------



## Korben_Dallas (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faut acheter les codes à part, c'est en option, tu dois renvoyer le bon d'achat pour les obtenirs avec 10 timbres à 760 le tout dans une enveloppe affranchie



Je l'ai acheté d'occasion!

Ma question semble moins stupide?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté d'occasion!
> 
> Ma question semble moins stupide?



Non, mais on t'aime bien quand même!   


Sérieusement;, il n'y a pas de codes. Rien ne t'empêches de l'installer si ce n'est ton éthique personnelle


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté d'occasion!
> 
> Ma question semble moins stupide?


Envois un MP à Macinside, il travaille pour le service après vente, il as les serial number pour les packs familiaux d'occase, mais là je sais plus le moyen de payement pourt les re-acheter (CB, Chèque, tickets restaus, cageots de pommes de terre, virement en raisins secs...)


----------



## Korben_Dallas (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais on t'aime bien quand même!
> 
> 
> Sérieusement;, il n'y a pas de codes. Rien ne t'empêches de l'installer si ce n'est ton éthique personnelle



Merci, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sérieusement;, il n'y a pas de codes. Rien ne t'empêches de l'installer si ce n'est ton éthique personnelle


 'tain tu casses le marché de Mackie toi, t'es dégeu quand même, vas remontrer tes mimines à Patoch' :love::love:


----------



## Korben_Dallas (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Envois un MP à Macinside, il travaille pour le service après vente, il as les serial number pour les packs familiaux d'occase, mais là je sais plus le moyen de payement pourt les re-acheter (CB, Chèque, tickets restaus, cageots de pommes de terre, virement en raisins secs...)



t'es un petit rigolo toi! t'en a encore beaucoup?


----------



## remir (7 Février 2008)

Excusez moi, mais j'aurai une question.

Si on reinstalle leopard part dessus Tiger, quid du bootcamp existant ?

Faut il tout ce retaper leopard et XP ou on peut choisir ?

A+


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

remir a dit:


> Excusez moi, mais j'aurai une question.
> 
> Si on reinstalle leopard part dessus Tiger, quid du bootcamp existant ?
> 
> ...


Il te suffit de faire une mise a niveau avec léopard et rien ne changera sauf que tiger se sera transformer en un autre félin


----------



## remir (8 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Il te suffit de faire une mise a niveau avec léopard et rien ne changera sauf que tiger se sera transformer en un autre félin



Ok merci donc mon windows reste intact.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

remir a dit:


> Ok merci donc mon windows reste intact.



Intact, pour un Windows, c'est plus une blague qu'autre chose....


----------



## remir (8 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Intact, pour un Windows, c'est plus une blague qu'autre chose....



Oui c est vrai, donc je repete " mon windaube reste daube comme avant ? ":rateau:

lol... en meme temps il me sert bien pour jouer des fois...


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Intact, pour un Windows, c'est plus une blague qu'autre chose....



ha non, je m'oppose vivement à ce genre de dénigrement anti-Microchose, ce sont des mensonges ! Mon Windows _est_ intact... ok, ok : je l'ai booté que 3 fois sur l'année :rateau:


----------



## AniYa (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un macbook juste avant la sortie de Leopard, et j'ai par la suite reçu Leopard Update pour 8.95&#8364; (si mes souvenirs sont bons). Malheureusement je retrouve plus mon cd, j'ai donc pris le cd de Leopard update d'un ami (qui a acheté un macbook dans le meme laps de temps).

Une fois installé, j'ai l'impression que Leopard met plus de temps a demarrer. Est ce normal ? Est ce que le cd Leopard Update verifie la machine ? et si c'est le cas, peut il etre plus lent ? peut-il poser un probleme ?

Merci

EDIT : j'ai oublié de preciser que je faisais à chaque fois une clean install !


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2008)

AniYa a dit:


> Une fois installé, j'ai l'impression que Léopard met plus de temps a demarrer. Est ce normal ? Est ce que le cd Leopard Update verifie la machine ? et si c'est le cas, peut il etre plus lent ? peut-il poser un probleme ?



Non, c'est juste que léopard est plus lent


----------



## brendan3 (18 Février 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quitte à changer de système autant refaire tout au propre en sauvegardant et réinstallant, tu  ne prends que les langues de tes futures copines et les drivers d'imprimantes de tes voisins.
> 
> Et tu réinstalles tes applis comme la CS3 ensuite.



Je vais sans doute bientôt me lancer dans l'installation de "Léopard": j'ai  fait des sauvegardes sur DVD pour iPhoto, mes documents, iTunes... tout cela pour les réinstaller postérieurement.J'avais aussi installé "Office 2004", je vais pouvoir le réinstaller avec aMSN que j'avais viré de rage (j'ai encore deux clés de licence !)
Pour mon imprimante, je m'étais "enquiquiné la vie" avec le DVD d'installation de EPSON, cette fois je partirai directement sur les pilotes du nouveau système d'exploitation.
J'hésite encore un peu avant le "paasage à l'acte": ne va-t'il pas paraître bientôt une version actualisée de "Léopard"?
Hé!...au fait: peut-on réinstaller le Carnet d'adresses comme les autres applications sans être contraint de tout réécrire "à la main"?...

J'envisage aussi d'installer "Photoshop elements version 6" dès sa parution fin mars. Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux profiter de tous ces chamboulements pour ajouter 1Go de RAM?


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

brendan3 a dit:


> J
> J'hésite encore un peu avant le "paasage à l'acte": ne va-t'il pas paraître bientôt une version actualisée de "Léopard"?


la 10.5.2 vient de sortir 



> J'envisage aussi d'installer "Photoshop elements version 6" dès sa parution fin mars. Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux profiter de tous ces chamboulements pour ajouter 1Go de RAM?


je sais pas combien tu as, mais PE6 n'est vraiment pas contre un peu de RAM


----------



## qhristofer (18 Février 2008)

qhrist0fer [ A T ] mac.com  

Correction adresse courriel&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Heu...  Tu veux veux que les vilains robots spammeurs qui parcourent les pages web te pourrissent ta boîte mail? 

Et d'abord pourquoi tu donnes ton adresse mail dans ce sujet? :mouais:


----------



## brendan3 (18 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> la 10.5.2 vient de sortir
> 
> 
> je sais pas combien tu as, mais PE6 n'est vraiment pas contre un peu de RAM



J'ai 1Go de RAM sur mon iMAc 20", tel qu'il est vendu...et j'ai lu sur le site "OS X facile" que 2Go, ça serait plus confortable pour Léopard et tout le reste. Ta réflexion me confirme dans cette perspective ! Mais pour ça, je préfère remettre mon MAC dans les mains expertes d'un pro !


----------



## P.A (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je dois mettre à jour un MacBook en y installant Léopard. Je souhaite faire une clean-install.

Je vais essayer de résumer au mieux ce que j'ai compris de ce post :
- Je dois faire quelque sauvegardes basiques (library Itunes / Iphoto, fichiers perso)
- Ensuite, je suis les instructions du CD de Léopard en demandant une clean-install.
- Au redémarrage, je colle mes sauvegardes et j'installe toutes les applications que j'ai besoin.

Par contre, concernant ILife, je n'ai pas l'ancien CD de Tiger du MacBook en question. Comment puis-je faire ? J'ai le CD de Léopard de mon propre MacBook. Est-ce que cela peut marcher ? Ca serait parfait car c'est la nouvelle version !

Pour la gestion d'un site Iweb, cela va se paramétrer automatiquement à la connexion de la session .mac, non?


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

P.A a dit:


> Par contre, concernant ILife, je n'ai pas l'ancien CD de Tiger du MacBook en question. Comment puis-je faire ? J'ai le CD de Léopard de mon propre MacBook. Est-ce que cela peut marcher ? Ca serait parfait car c'est la nouvelle version !


Pas légal.


----------



## P.A (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Pas légal.



Ça veux dire que ça marche alors... Merci bien


----------



## fusion (4 Mars 2008)

Salut tout le monde. J'ai fait une archive et installe (tiger>leopard) et je voudrais savoir si je peux effacer mon dossier "ancien système" sans danger!!

Ce n'est qu'un doublon (enfin l'ancien système...)? ou alors partage-t-il des fichiers avec le nouveau système??

à quoi sert le DVD install 2 de leopard?

merci


----------



## BOO! (5 Mars 2008)

Désolé si une réponse a déjà été donnée mais voici mon problème.

Après avoir installé le dvd de Leopard sur mon powerbook, je ne dispose plus de compte administrateur. Mon compte à mes nom + prénom est un compte standard et du coup, je ne peux plus faire aucune MàJ. Je ne peux pas non plus créer de nouveau compte que je désignerai comme administrateur car on me demande systématiquement un login et un mot de passe.


J'ai trouvé ceci sur l'aide Apple :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306876-fr

mais après avoir réinitialisé le mot de passe sur le cd d'install leopard, je ne comprend pas ce que veut dire : "4 *Démarrez à partir du volume Mac OS X Leopard*.
Lorsque la fenêtre de connexion s'affiche, sélectionnez « Autre... » et connectez-vous en tant qu'utilisateur racine à l'aide du mot de passe créé précédemment."

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ou a d'autres solutions ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2008)

BOO! a dit:


> Désolé si une réponse a déjà été donnée mais voici mon problème.
> 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ceci sur l'aide Apple :
> ...



Le sujet a déjà été traité, oui.

L'article d'Apple te donne la solution, en oubliant de te préciser que le mot de passe est réinitialisé en QWERTY plutôt qu'en AZERTY (d'où l'utilité de sélectionner un mot de passe qui soit valide sur les deux claviers, comme "toto").
L'article t'invite en fait à te connecter en root ("Autre") sur ton Mac,  après avoir choisi (réinitialisé) sur le DVD un mot de passe pour ce compte root : le root a tous les droits, dont celui de transformer ton compte standard en admin.


----------



## abdonova (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tt l monde, je sais pas si j'ai posté sur la bonne fenetre ou pas, 
voilà mon pb :
j'ai acheté le leopard10.5 et j'ai fait un sauvegarde en .dmg, et quand j'ai voulu l'installer je me suis rendu compte que j'ai perdu l'original, et en gravure, il me met toujours erreur, est-ce possible d'installer le system direct du disque dur, ou d'un disque dur externe, sinon, qu'elle est la solution.

merci d'avance.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mars 2008)

abdonova a dit:


> Bonjour tt l monde, je sais pas si j'ai posté sur la bonne fenetre ou pas,
> voilà mon pb :
> j'ai acheté le leopard10.5 et j'ai fait un sauvegarde en .dmg, et quand j'ai voulu l'installer je me suis rendu compte que j'ai perdu l'original, et en gravure, il me met toujours erreur, est-ce possible d'installer le system direct du disque dur, ou d'un disque dur externe, sinon, qu'elle est la solution.
> 
> merci d'avance.


Tu aurais du suivre le tuto de Mackie avant&#8230;  

A part retrouver ton original ou de racheter Leopard y'a pas de solutions&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## abdonova (25 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu aurais du suivre le tuto de Mackie avant
> 
> A part retrouver ton original ou de racheter Leopard y'a pas de solutions :mouais:




ca je le sais deja, moi je cherche de l'aide, pas klkc que je connai deja, mais merci quand meme pour la reponse


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2008)

abdonova a dit:


> ca je le sais deja, moi je cherche de l'aide, pas klkc que je connai deja, mais merci quand meme pour la reponse


Je pense qu'ici tu n'auras pas plus d'aide que celles que je t'ai donné :mouais:


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

abdonova a dit:


> ca je le sais deja, moi je cherche de l'aide, pas klkc que je connai deja, mais merci quand meme pour la reponse



les amis, j'ai perdu mon portefeuille qui contenait 129euro (et la photo de mon chat en costume d'oeuf de pâque), vous avez une solution ?

Retrouver les DVD/les racheter... hors de ça, point de salut


----------



## abdonova (28 Mars 2008)

beh non les gars pas forcement, je vien de trouver la solution par moi meme, et si tu tombera sur le meme pb la prochaine fois, tu me fait signe, pour que je te donne des consignes, 

            Et merci quand meme.


----------



## clochelune (12 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> les amis, j'ai perdu mon portefeuille qui contenait 129euro (et la photo de mon chat en costume d'oeuf de pâque), vous avez une solution ?
> 
> Retrouver les DVD/les racheter... hors de ça, point de salut


 

;-) j'ai perdu les 129 euros aujourd'hui car je viens de m'offrir Léopard... j'ai préféré faire une mise à niveau, de toute façon, j'ai cloné tout mon ancien système sur un disque dur externe juste avant et avec Léopard j'ai pris un DD externe Iomega MiniMax de 500 Go pour le réserver à Léopard et Time Machine... là j'en ai encore pour une heure et demi d'installation! on verra ça!! mais je suis contente de découvrir enfin ce nouveau félin... dont j'ai tant attendu la sortie... et ensuite, comme j'avais le MacBook (Léopard est sorti six mois après mon achat je ne regrette donc rien!) j'ai préféré profiter de Tiger qui n'a jamais planté depuis un an... et attendre que Léopard soit déjà un peu remis à niveau... je verrai! espérons que ça soit aussi simple que sous Tiger!!! sinon je réinstallerai tout en clean install... mais bon, je n'avais pas envie de passer des heures à tout remettre... je ne me sens pas encore très à l'aise avec ça... et c'est aussi pour ça que Time Machine et ses sauvegardes automatique me séduit, d'où ma venue à Léopard... pour n'avoir pas à gérer les backs up car là je fais à chaque fois un clonage du système sous Tiger!! je vais vérifier où ça en est!!

edit 2 heures plus tard : chouette ;-) tout est là! ça fonctionne bien! dès demain je configure Time Machine (ou lundi si je n'ai pas de cable FireWire avec le Iomega MiniMax!) ça a finalement pris moins d'une heure... on attend impatiemment l'ouverture de Léopard pour tout découvrir et voir si ça fonctionne, si les données ont bien été sauvegardées! pour le moment, aucun souci n'est arrivé!! je suis heureuse de pouvoir arpenter les terres de ce nouveau félin


----------



## MamaCass (12 Avril 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> ;-) j'ai perdu les 129 euros aujourd'hui car je viens de m'offrir Léopard... j'ai préféré faire une mise à niveau, de toute façon, j'ai cloné tout mon ancien système sur un disque dur externe juste avant et avec Léopard j'ai pris un DD externe Iomega MiniMax de 500 Go pour le réserver à Léopard et Time Machine... là j'en ai encore pour une heure et demi d'installation! on verra ça!! mais je suis contente de découvrir enfin ce nouveau félin... dont j'ai tant attendu la sortie... et ensuite, comme j'avais le MacBook (Léopard est sorti six mois après mon achat je ne regrette donc rien!) j'ai préféré profiter de Tiger qui n'a jamais planté depuis un an... et attendre que Léopard soit déjà un peu remis à niveau... je verrai! espérons que ça soit aussi que sous Tiger!!! sinon je réinstallerai tout en clean install... mais bon, je n'avais pas envie de passer des heures à tout remettre... je ne me sens pas encore très à l'aise avec ça... et c'est aussi pour ça que Time Machine et ses sauvegardes automatique me séduit, d'où ma venue à Léopard... pour n'avoir pas à gérer les backs up car là je fais à chaque fois un clonage du système sous Tiger!! je vais vérifier où ça en est!!
> 
> edit 2 heures plus tard : chouette ;-) tout est là! ça fonctionne bien! dès demain je configure Time Machine (ou lundi si je n'ai pas de cable FireWire avec le Iomega MiniMax!) ça a finalement pris moins d'une heure... on attend impatiemment l'ouverture de Léopard pour tout découvrir et voir si ça fonctionne, si les données ont bien été sauvegardées! pour le moment, aucun souci n'est arrivé!! je suis heureuse de pouvoir arpenter les terres de ce nouveau félin



Bienvenue sous Leopard :love:


----------



## clochelune (12 Avril 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bienvenue sous Leopard :love:



merci  Audey ;-) (et je vais acheter le numéro de Compétence Mac dédié à Léopard!)

j'ai suivi tous tes conseils et d'abord cloné Tiger sous un disque dur externe qui lui sera exclusivement dédié

dès demain je découvre Time Machine et toutes les nouveautés de Léopard!
j'ai déjà fait un petit survol!!
toutes mes données ont été bien retrouvées, vraiment je n'en reviens toujours pas de cette simplicité!!!!

mais le coeur bat toujours à chaque changement de système! 
j'ai tant attendu ce félin!!!

je suis heureuse!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2008)

Combien de temps avez-vous attendu pour refaire un backup complet de votre nouveau système roulant sur leopard?

Sur mon disque dur externe, j'ai toujours mon système 10.4.11. Je suis depuis une semaine sur leopard, est-ce qu'on peut dire que j'ai survécu ? Je peux faire un nouveau clone tout neuf tout frais ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Avril 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Combien de temps avez-vous attendu pour refaire un backup complet de votre nouveau système roulant sur leopard?
> 
> Sur mon disque dur externe, j'ai toujours mon système 10.4.11. Je suis depuis une semaine sur leopard, est-ce qu'on peut dire que j'ai survécu ? Je peux faire un nouveau clone tout neuf tout frais ?



Si tu ne rencontres pas de problème depuis l'installation de Leopard, oui


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2008)

_Avant_ d'installer Leopard, j'ai fait un _deuxième_ clone. Au bout de quelques jours (deux) j'ai écrasé le premier clone (le plus ancien des deux) par mon nouveau système.


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2008)

et le moins ancien, tu le gardes par sécurité ?


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2008)

Encore une petite semaine au cas où un logiciel que j'aurais oublié de tester vienne à cafouiller.


----------



## siffert (15 Avril 2008)

donc on a dit " pour les nuls " , j'arrive ! voila , j'ai un Imac G5 qui tournait avec panther ; j'ai installé leopard , ça s'est à peu pres bien passé ( mes photos n'etaient plus dans Iphoto ainsi que les videos mais j'arrivais à les trouver ) ; la , le Mac refusait de demarrer , demarrage avec le disque de leopard et reinstallation sans sauvegarde des fichiers !!!!!! horreur , plus de photos , plus de musique , plus de Iphoto ni Imovie ni garage band , au secours ..... c'est foutu ou je peux encore retrouver ça ? merci beaucoup de me filer un coup de main !


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2008)

Là, je pense que c'est fichu. Si tu n'as pas d'autre sauvegarde, il n'y a presque aucune chance que même un outil comme DiskWarrior retrouve quoi que ce soit.

Il ne reste plus que les services secrets, qui ont des outils puissants ...


----------



## siffert (15 Avril 2008)

argh ....   on m'a parlé de data rescue , vous en pensez quoi ? et disk warrior , c'est en freeware ou il faut l'acheter ? merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Là, je pense que c'est fichu. Si tu n'as pas d'autre sauvegarde, il n'y a presque aucune chance que même un outil comme DiskWarrior retrouve quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Il ne reste plus que les services secrets, qui ont des outils puissants ...




Ou les incantations aux Anciens...


----------



## siffert (15 Avril 2008)

donc à Bowie ....  

et pour recuperer Iphoto et consorts , je redemarre sous Panther ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2008)

siffert a dit:


> donc à Bowie ....
> 
> et pour recuperer Iphoto et consorts , je redemarre sous Panther ?



Non t'achètes iLife...


----------



## phleking (15 Avril 2008)

Ouaa on en apprend bcp ici,

Merci @ vous tous pr les infos


----------



## choupif68 (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis novice et j'ai fais une misa à jour de Tiger vers Leopard.

Au redemarrage, il me demande un Nom et un mot de passe.
Je rentre ceux que j'avais sous Tiger quand je faisais l'install d'un logiciel par exemple, et il me refuse.

Quand je vais sur Precedent, il ne me propose qu'une image avec Marqué Autre...

Que dois-je faire ??

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2008)

choupif68 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis novice et j'ai fais une misa à jour de Tiger vers Leopard.
> 
> ...



Tu redémarres ton ordi avec le CD d'installation.
Quand la barre des menus apparaît en haut, tu vas sur Utilitaire et tu réinitialises les mots de passe


----------



## choupif68 (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Bonjour Fab'Fab,

Merci pour ta réponse rapide, mais j'a fais comme tu m'as dis, mais dans mon disque, il me dis Aucun utilisateur est disponible.

Je dois faire quoi ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2008)

Aie...
Là c'est plus embêtant
Tente une réparation des droits.
Si ça ne marche toujours pas, tu réinstalles ne créant un nouvel utilisateur et ensuite tu récupère à l'arrache les données sur ton disque.
Même si il ne voit pas ton user, il est toujours là donc pas de soucis...


----------



## choupif68 (18 Avril 2008)

Comment on fait la récuperation des Droits ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Avril 2008)

choupif68 a dit:


> mais dans mon disque, il me dis Aucun utilisateur est disponible.
> 
> Je dois faire quoi ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Si tu as seulement perdu ton dossier _Maison_ dans _Utilisateurs_, tape dans Terminal la ligne de commande conseillée là.

Si tu n'as qu'un problème de mot de passe, relis ce sujet.


----------



## choupif68 (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Bonjour* FrançoisMacG*

Je suis allé sur tes liens, et le deuxieme a fonctionné

Merci à vous tous, vous m'avez sauvé la vie 

Amicalement

Alex


----------



## maximeG (1 Mai 2008)

Voilà, j'aimerais pouvoir transféré facilement de mon PB à mon MB, ma bibliothèque itunes (avec les sélections et les classements...), mon carnet d'adresse, mon i-CAL, mon trousseau (avec tous mes codes diverses et varié...).
Que me conseillez vous, sachant que je dispose d'un ipod nano (première génération, 4Go) d'un ipod touch (8Go), et d'un dd externe USB (sur lequel je viens de faire un backup complet de mon PB)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


(dans tous les cas, léopards il roxe..)


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2008)

Utilise l'assistant de migration et un câble firewire


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Utilise l'assistant de migration et un câble firewire



Ou, sous Leopard, un câble Ethernet ou l'Airport


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
peut-on installer léopard en conservant le dossier système de tiger et les sessions?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> bonjour,
> installer léopard en conservant le dossier système de tiger



Quel intérêt ?


----------



## darkbeno (7 Juin 2008)

Salutations, 

Il a 2/3 jours, mon frère me Skype en panique : 
il avait tenté l'installation de leopard sur le ibook G4 de la daronne. D'après lui, tout se passe bien, jusqu'à ce que l'ordi lui annonce que l'installation est un succès, et que maintenant il va redémarrer.
Seulement, l'ordi ne bouge plus et reste bloquer sur la petite roue qui tourne au démarrage.:mouais:

Je lui ai conseillé de démarrer l'ordi maternel en tracker et de se servir de l'utilitaire de disque de son macbook pour formater et recommencer. 
Seulement, utilitaire de disque ne peut formater, car il ne peut pas démonter le disque........

Alors si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne, et me dire si 
- c'est normal de ne pas pouvoir formater un le disque d'un ordi en mode tracker
- et comment installer correctement leopard du coup ??? 

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juin 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Il a 2/3 jours, mon frère me Skype en panique :
> il avait tenté l'installation de leopard sur le ibook G4 de la daronne. D'après lui, tout se passe bien, jusqu'à ce que l'ordi lui annonce que l'installation est un succès, et que maintenant il va redémarrer.
> ...


Et le Leopard provenait d'où ?

Parce que si c'est pas une version universelle (DVD noir) on ne peut connaître l'étendue des dégâts causés par l'install d'un DVD prévu pour  une autre machine

La soluce dans un premier temps c'est d'essayer de démarrer avec le DVD d'origine de l'iBook

Et pis c'est tout


----------



## darkbeno (8 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et le Leopard provenait d'où ?



Le leopard vient du DVD d'installation de Leopard, l'instal universel oui. J'ai moi même utilisé ce même DVD il y a 2-3 mois pour l'installer sur mon ibook. Donc à priori, au niveau du dvd ça aurait dû être bon...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juin 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> Le leopard vient du DVD d'installation de Leopard, l'instal universel oui. J'ai moi même utilisé ce même DVD il y a 2-3 mois pour l'installer sur mon ibook. Donc à priori, au niveau du dvd ça aurait dû être bon...


Donc y'a eu une pouille dans l'cottage&#8230;

S'il a tout sauvegardé, je referais un formatage du DD interne avec le disque de base et tenterais ensuite une install de Leopard&#8230;

Il est partitionné ce DD interne ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Juin 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> D'après lui, tout se passe bien, jusqu'à ce que l'ordi lui annonce que l'installation est un succès, et que maintenant il va redémarrer.
> Seulement, l'ordi ne bouge plus et reste bloquer sur la petite roue qui tourne au démarrage.:mouais:



Tu ne précises pas vraiment si l'ordi s'est bloqué après avoir commencé le Redémarrage, ou s'il s'est gelé avant même de s'éteindre. 

Par ailleurs, Apple précise que des problèmes de RAM peuvent être à lorigine de léchec de linstallation : "Retirez toutes les RAM tierces ayant été installées. Assurez-vous que vous disposez dun minimum de 512 Mo (Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard ou ultérieur) de mémoire."


----------



## darkbeno (9 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il est partitionné ce DD interne ?



Non, il n'est pas partitionné



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu ne précises pas vraiment si l'ordi s'est bloqué après avoir commencé le Redémarrage, ou s'il s'est gelé avant même de s'éteindre.



C'est en effet après avoir commencé le redémarrage. Tout s'est déroulé normalement, jusqu'au moment du redémarrage : il y a eu redémarrage, le "boing" classique, et ensuite roue qui tourne, et ce sans jamais s'arrêter ! :mouais:




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apple précise que des problèmes de RAM peuvent être à lorigine de léchec de linstallation : "Retirez toutes les RAM tierces ayant été installées. Assurez-vous que vous disposez dun minimum de 512 Mo (Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard ou ultérieur) de mémoire."



Alors là, pas de soucis... C'est l'ordi de ma mère et elle ne sait même pas comment déboiter le clavier de son ibook...
Il n'y a donc que 512 d'origine.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Juin 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> C'est en effet après avoir commencé le redémarrage. Tout s'est déroulé normalement, jusqu'au moment du redémarrage : il y a eu redémarrage, le "boing" classique, et ensuite roue qui tourne, et ce sans jamais s'arrêter ! :mouais:



Tu as cliqué sur le lien "après avoir commencé" que j'ai écrit en bleu et en gras dans mon message précédent ?


----------



## darkbeno (9 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as cliqué sur le lien "après avoir commencé" que j'ai écrit en bleu et en gras dans mon message précédent ?



Oui, je l'ai lu, merci ! Il me semble que ça puisse être la solution, car en tout cas c'est le symptôme. 
J'ai transmis le lien à mon frère, j'attends les résultats !


----------



## Showy (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis toujours dans l'attente de mon MPB et je voulais savoir si il était recommandé de refaire une installation de Leopard quand on reçoit le PC.

Je sais qu'avec Windows, quand j'achète un portable, il passe directement part la case réinstallation ou j'enlève le superflue et je partitionne le disque dur.

Est ce que c'est utile avec les MBP?

(A mon avis le sujet à du déjà être abordé de nombreuses fois...)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Un charme du Mac est de pouvoir attaquer d'emblée, sans réinstaller.

Partitionner ton Disque interne imposera de réinstaller, bien sûr, 
sauf si tu te sers de Bootcamp (mais ce ne sera que pour pouvoir garder un pied dans Windows).


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juin 2008)

Malgré que ton lien ait semblé être la solution puisqu'il décrivait les symptômes de l'ordi en question, suivre la procédure indiquée n'a pas corrigé le problème... :rose:
Merci tout de même François MacGé ! 

Pour tout solutionné, j'ai tout simplement restauré avec le disque d'installation d'origine du ibook, donc il est de nouveau sous Tiger. C'est pas plus mal puisque ça marche très bien.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## petitjean (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis un switcher senior, je viens de passer sur MBP 15" et je me régale depuis...quatre mois.Adieu XP et autres avatars.

Pour faire un cadeau a ma copine, mac depuis toujours(c'est elle qui ma fait basculer du bon coté de la force,elle a un G4) je lui ai acheter sur Ebay un MBP17" récent mais en Tiger.
Je comptais acheter "Léopard, Ilife08, CS2,Office et tutti quanti sur Ebay et procéder moi-même a la réinstallation de tout le Binzzz.

A la lecture des différents Topics, je ne m'en sais pas capable,je n'arrive pas a synthétiser tous vos commentaires.
Je cherche un bon technicien qui me ferait le boulot contre monnaies sonnantes et trébuchantes bien sur.
Si il a les logiciels, c'est mieux sinon, il me dit quoi acheter et ça doit faire la Rue Michel...

I need you, help for a new-switcher.

captainjean&orange.fr


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Juillet 2008)

Tu es sur d'avoir besoin d'un technicien? Parce qu'installer quelques logiciels n'est pas bien compliqué, surtout sachant que ta femme possède des macs depuis un bon moment déjà!


----------



## petitjean (2 Juillet 2008)

Ben oui, en fait je voudrais rester dans la configuration "Cadeaux" et lui faire la surprise, maintenant c'est vrai je lui file le BB avec les logiciels et elle se débrouille.
Cadeau empoisonné, en plus elle me dira" tu sais, mon chérie, je préfère resté sur Tiger..."
et moi, j'ai l'air d'une Apple.

petitjean


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Juillet 2008)

Désolé, mais de toute façon je ne pourrais pas t'aider, je suis au Québec. À moins que tu décide de m'offrir la traversée en avion! 

Quoi? Qu'est-ce que j'entend? Tu me paye les billets? Pas la première classe!  Ah non c'est trop quand même.. champagne à volonté en prime?  salaire de 3000 euro la journée avec toutes dépenses payées! Ah non vraiment, tu exagère!


----------



## petitjean (2 Juillet 2008)

Quoi? Qu'est-ce que j'entend? Tu me paye les billets? Pas la première classe!  Ah non c'est trop quand même.. champagne à volonté en prime? salaire de 3000 euro la journée avec toutes dépenses payées! Ah non vraiment, tu exagère! [/quote]

Tu a bien entendu et en plus, ici, c'est l'été, il fait entre 26° et 32°, en plus, tu auras boissons a volonté, buffet a volonté.....All included.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon j'ai HT Léopard, et j'ai grave la flemme de ne pas faire une maj depuis TIGER, ça me prendrait bcp trop de temps de faire une clean install, vous en pensez quoi ? Je prends des risques à hauteur de combien de % ? Allez 10 % au grand maxi non ? 

Sérieux j'ai pas envie de faire une clean install :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2008)

Fais-la et tais-toi.


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... vous en pensez quoi ?



Que t'es une grosse feignasse (ce qui, pour qui connait JPTK, n'est guère surprenant). 

Et pour ne pas avoir avoir voulu y consacrer un peu de temps, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes durant des semaines ou des mois, pour finalement faire un clean install. 

Quand à faire des pourcentages, cela n'a aucun sens. :rateau:


Non, sérieusement, je te conseille de faire une clean install. Ce peut-être long (moi ça m'a pris 15 heures de tout réinstaller), mais après tu es tranquille pour très longtemps (je dirais jusqu'à la prochaine version majeure d'OS X).


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fais-la et tais-toi.








Bon bon ok, je vais la faire cette putin de salope de clean install :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon bon ok, je vais la faire cette putin de salope de clean install :sleep:


Et ça t'écorcherais la gueule de jacter correctement


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quoi? Qu'est-ce que j'entend? Tu me paye les billets? Pas la première classe!  Ah non c'est trop quand même.. champagne à volonté en prime? salaire de 3000 euro la journée avec toutes dépenses payées! Ah non vraiment, tu exagère!


 


			
				petitjean a dit:
			
		

> Tu a bien entendu et en plus, ici, c'est l'été, il fait entre 26° et 32°, en plus, tu auras boissons a volonté, buffet a volonté.....All included.




Et tu crois que parce que je suis au Québec il fait  -13°   C'est l'été ici aussi tu sais, il fait présentement soleil avec 28° 

Demande à Divoli, lui il en connaît en Tabarnak sur le sujet!


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ça t'écorcherais la gueule de jacter correctement


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2008)

Contrairement à mes habitudes, j'ai fait une mise à jour depuis Tiger.
Je n'ai pour ainsi dire pas eu de problème, ayant été assez sage pour attendre la 10.5.3, sinon deux ou trois petites choses qui étaient liées à quelques _daemons_ installés par mes soins.


----------



## Freddd (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours

Lorsque je met le CD de Leopard, je clique sur le bouton : Installation Mac OS X.

Ensuite une fenêtre ouvre puis c'est écrit : Cliquez sur le bouton ci-dessous pour redémarer l'ordinateur et lancer le precessus d'installation.

je le fais, Mon ordinateur redémare, tout redeviens a la normal mais rien.

J'ai beau recommencer, aucun processus d'installation ne ce lance.

Que faire?


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Juillet 2008)

Freddd a dit:


> Bonjours
> 
> Lorsque je met le CD de Leopard, je clique sur le bouton : Installation Mac OS X.
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il faut appuyer sur la touche c au démarrage, sinon appuye sur alt quand tu redémarre et tu sélectionne ton cd quand le panneau apparaît


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Contrairement à mes habitudes, j'ai fait une mise à jour depuis Tiger.
> Je n'ai pour ainsi dire pas eu de problème, ayant été assez sage pour attendre la 10.5.3, sinon deux ou trois petites choses qui étaient liées à quelques _daemons_ installés par mes soins.



hé hé tu vas me tenter je crois


----------



## Freddd (4 Juillet 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut appuyer sur la touche c au démarrage, sinon appuye sur alt quand tu redémarre et tu sélectionne ton cd quand le panneau apparaît




Mhhh j'ai essayer, aucun changement...Merci quand même.


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Contrairement à mes habitudes, j'ai fait une mise à jour depuis Tiger.
> Je n'ai pour ainsi dire pas eu de problème, ayant été assez sage pour attendre la 10.5.3, sinon deux ou trois petites choses qui étaient liées à quelques _daemons_ installés par mes soins.





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> hé hé tu vas me tenter je crois




Bon et bien RAS pour l'instant, je fais le backup time machine, tout se passe bien


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

Euh il y avait pas une histoire de meilleure gestion de la ram par rapport à Tiger ?? 
Parce que là j'ai rien lancé quasiment et déjà 1169 mo de mémoire active, soit quasi 2 fois plus que sous tiger dans le même contexte !! 

Et ça c'est normal dans le moniteur d'activité ?? Jamais vu ça sous Tiger...


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

Leopard sollicite plus de mémoire vive, cela se constate dès le démarrage.

Par contre, tu es bien sûr qu'il n'y a pas quelques applis qui se soient ajoutées dans les ouvertures au démarrage ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

ouais c'est normal t'as le partage web activé&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Leopard sollicite plus de mémoire vive, cela se constate dès le démarrage.
> 
> Par contre, tu es bien sûr qu'il n'y a pas quelques applis qui se soient ajoutées dans les ouvertures au démarrage ?



Non rien de particulier, mis à part skype et quelques broutilles déjà présentes...






supermoquette a dit:


> ouais c'est normal t'as le partage web activé



Ok bien, déjà je le vois plus dans le moniteur et niveau ram ça me paraît plus raisonnable merci


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

Il est affreux sinon ce dock en 3D, ça sert vraiment à rien (genre le mec qui arrive après tout le monde...)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

tu peux le mettre en deux dés sans soucis (macosxhints)

moi je m'y suis fais ça me donne envie de tirer une ligne dès le login


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu peux le mettre en deux dés sans soucis (macosxhints)
> 
> moi je m'y suis fais ça me donne envie de tirer une ligne dès le login




ouai mais toi tu es un tox


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu peux le mettre en deux dés sans soucis (macosxhints)




Je doute que j'y arrive, ça m'embête de le virer, mais c'est vrai que pour l'instant, en dehors de l'aspect ridicule (ça sert trop à rien) et moche (les ombres des applications sur le finder berk), j'ai un peu du mal, mais bon j'imagine et me souviens que tout le monde y était déjà allé de son petit commentaire. Dommage que j'ai perdu la boite  car j'aurais bien voulu voir si ça faisait partie des arguments marketing, des spécifications de Léopard :

- nouveau dock en 3d


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2008)

J'ai mis le Dock en 2D ; pas mirifique mais honnête. Si tu le laisses en 3D, tu peux le passer en transparent, c'est plus joli.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai mis le Dock en 2D ; pas mirifique mais honnête. Si tu le laisses en 3D, tu peux le passer en transparent, c'est plus joli.





Oui oui je l'ai fait pour la 2D, j'ai viré le bord aussi en modifiant les .png, mais me reste toujours un fond noir transparent assez laid que j'arrive pas à virer.


----------



## lamidenis (9 Juillet 2008)

Tu es sous Intel ou PPC ? 
Perso j'hésite à prendre Leopard (imac G5)... avec toutes les p'tites broutilles désagréables que certains signalent par rapport au Tigre... :rose::mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Perso je ne regrette pas d'être passé à Leopard. Et j'aime bien le Dock en 3D.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

lamidenis a dit:


> Tu es sous Intel ou PPC ?
> Perso j'hésite à prendre Leopard (imac G5)... avec toutes les p'tites broutilles désagréables que certains signalent par rapport au Tigre... :rose::mouais:



J'ai un powermac G5, pas de problèmes, mais faut dire que je ne passe pas mon temps à installer des trucs qui modifie le comportement du système, du finder, etc. Bref un système sans bidouilles.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2008)

Ta devise : "Un système sans bidouille, c'est un système sans merdouille" ?


:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ta devise : "Un système sans bidouille, c'est un système sans merdouille" ?
> 
> 
> :rose: :rateau:


C'est la mienne aussi. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ta devise : "Un système sans bidouille, c'est un système sans merdouille" ?
> 
> 
> :rose: :rateau:



Oui.  C'est la tienne aussi non?


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2008)

Je bidouille un peu mais je fais en sorte de rétablir la situation le cas échéant.


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

je tente désespérement d'installer Leopard sur mon Imac Intel possédant Tiger.

J'ai un message au tout début de l'install après la vérification du dvd disant :

"Le support à partir duquel vous procédez à l'installation est endommagé. Réessayez d'installer à partir d'une copie du support ... redémarrer"

Cela avec les 3 types d'installations incluant une réinstallation de tiger !!!!

La fnac où j'ai acheté le dvd Léopard l'a testée sur un mac book pro sous léopard et il fonctionne !!!! Ils refusent donc de l'échanger...... que puis-faire ????

Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

collang a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je tente désespérement d'installer Leopard sur mon Imac Intel possédant Tiger.
> 
> ...


Ton lecteur interne qui a un problème et tu serais pas le premier&#8230;

2 Solutions : 

1 - Trouver un lecteur externe de préférence en firewire
2 - Installer via un autre Mac en mode Target avec un lecteur encore opérationnel&#8230;


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

Merci de la réponse,mais le lecteur interne doit fonctionner puisqu'il réinstalle Tiger avec les 2 cd sans sourciller!!!

La procédure d'installation pour Léopard va assez loin puisqu'elle démarre après controle du dvd et choix des paramètres d'installe (drivers impression et langues ...)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

collang a dit:


> Merci de la réponse,mais le lecteur interne doit fonctionner puisqu'il réinstalle Tiger avec les 2 cd sans sourciller!!!
> 
> La procédure d'installation pour Léopard va assez loin puisqu'elle démarre après controle du dvd et choix des paramètres d'installe (drivers impression et langues ...)


C'est un des 2 :mouais:

A la Fnac il se sont contentés de le lire ou ils ont fait une installation complète avec ?


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

ils ont fait une install sur un Mac book pro ayant déjà Léopard, je l'ai fait arréter avant la fin vu qu'il avait dépasser le point de plantage chez moi; moins de 5 minutes sur la progression de l'install réelle (1 h 45)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

collang a dit:


> ils ont fait une install sur un Mac book pro ayant déjà Léopard, je l'ai fait arréter avant la fin vu qu'il avait dépasser le point de plantage chez moi; moins de 5 minutes sur la progression de l'install réelle (1 h 45)


C'aurait été bien d'aller au bout de l'installation Les vitesses processeurs et les lecteurs n'étant pas forcément les mêmes


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

Ca c'est sure ce ne sont pas les mêmes vitesses!!!!

Mais une installation finie avec le dvd n'empêche pas l'installation sur un autre mac ???

Cela voudrait dire que ce dvd non familial pourrait servir sur plusieurs mac !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

collang a dit:


> Ca c'est sure ce ne sont pas les mêmes vitesses!!!!
> 
> Mais une installation finie avec le dvd n'empêche pas l'installation sur un autre mac ???
> 
> Cela voudrait dire que ce dvd non familial pourrait servir sur plusieurs mac !!!!


D'après toi ? On est pas sur Windows ici :mouais:

Il suffit simplement qu'a la FNAC une fois l'installation conforme ils effacent l'installation


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

???????????????????

Ils effacent où ????

Bon une info ... j'avais changé mes 2 barrettes 512 Mo par 2 barettes de 1 GO, l'installation retourne actuellement et semble fonctionner près avoir remis les 2 barrettes initiales.

Ce pb semble survenir lors de l'insatll uniquement, car là j'écris depuis un autre Imac avec Léopard auquel j'ai ajouté une barrette identique aux autres sur l'autre imac (barrettes PNY) et il fonctionne parfaitement .....

A suivre


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

collang a dit:


> ???????????????????
> 
> Ils effacent où ????
> 
> ...


C'est une piste à suivre aussi


----------



## collang (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonne piste ... je suis sous Léopard 

Il me reste tout à refaire ....... je vais voir si ma sauvegarde Tiger peut m'aider .....

Je vais replacer mes barrettes 1 Go et voir si il tient le coup !!!

Merci pour ton soutien :


----------



## lamidenis (11 Juillet 2008)

1,5 Go de RAM pour Leopard PPC, c'est limite ou ça va vite ? 
Merci !


----------



## collang (11 Juillet 2008)

PPC je ne sais pas, pour Intel 1 go c'est bon 2 c'est nettement meilleur !!


----------



## josefb (11 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir à tous 
j'avoue que j'ai pas tout lu sur la discussion mais je crois que vous pouvez comprendre vu qu'il y en des centaines de messages


j'ai un macmini avec un lecteur dvd qui marche pas
et je veux installer leopard, je me demande alors est ce que c'est possible d'effectuer une telle installation à partir d'une copie de DVD dans une partition de disque dur du mac mini, 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bishop_79 (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Ca y est ! Je suis venu à bout des 55 pages du post de l'installation de léopard pour les nuls. Je ne vous cache pas que mes yeux commencent à fatiguer.

J'envisage de passer sous mac au mois de septembre et de prendre un mbp en remplacement de mon pc vieillissant. Inutile de vous preciser que je n'y connais pour ainsi dire rien au mac. 

Cependant je parcours ce forum qui, au passage est une vraie mine d'information, depuis plusieurs semaines afin de glaner le maximum d'info en vu de mon switch.

A la lecture de ce post j'ai quelques points que j'aimerais eclaircir car les avis divergent :

- A reception de mon mbp flambant neuf je pense faire une clean install afin de supprimer toutes les langues et pilotes d'impression qui sont installer par défaut. De plus il y a certaines applications pré installées que je n'utiliseraient pas (garageband...) et des versions d'essai. Qu'en pensez vous? Est ce une bonne chose de reinstaller ?

- Lors de la réinstallation certains préconisent de d'abord passer par l'utilitaire de disque et d'effacer puis lancer la clean install alors que d'autres disent que c'est inutile d'effacer avant car la clean install se charge déjà de supprimer le systeme avant d'installer?
Quelle méthode choisir? Que feriez vous? 

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et conseils.

Très cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2008)

- réinstaller : je trouve que c'est une bonne idée vu que je fais ça systématiquement, quels que soient la machine et son OS  Ça permet de voir comment ça se passe à un moment où on est tranquille : toujours mieux que tout decouvrir au moment d'un gros stress (machine partie en vrille) et de limiter effectivement l'envahissement par des GBs non voulus
- je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de reformater avant, sauf à vouloir écraser en écrivant des zéros : mais ça ce n'est intéressant que si l'on souhaite reformater sa machine ou un disque avant de les vendre ou donner.

À part ça, bienvenue sur le forum.


----------



## bishop_79 (12 Juillet 2008)

Merci bompi pour ta réponse claire et précise. J'ai hate de vous ecrire de mon mac.

Merci encore pour l'accueil.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2008)

Voici plusieurs méthodes comparées entre-elles pour installer Léopard:

http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/macos/822/et_toi_comment_tu_l_installes_leopard/

Source: Mac4ever

Voila, j'espère que ça en aidera certains


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2008)

oh tain ça me saoule !!! 
Depuis Léopard, l'affichage par liste et icônes bidules machin, ça a changé, genre je suis dans un dossier affiché en icônes, et je vais dans un dossier affiché en liste, bah si je reviens en arrière bah mon dossier affiché normalement en icônes et alors en liste, et ça me saoule grave ça... sous Tiger ça fonctionnait pas comme ça, ça plaît à tout le monde ou quoi ?? Je comprends pas l'intérêt, bien que mon dossier affiché en icônes soit coché pour toujours s'afficher comme ça en plus, ça n'a pas de sens.


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2008)

Tu peux indiquer que _tel_ dossier s'affiche systématiquement de _telle_ manière. Ça a été indiqué quelques fois dans les fils sur Leopard. Où, je ne m'en souviens plus :rateau: (je n'utilise pas cette option).


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2008)

En fait c'est facile : tu es dans un dossier, tu choisis la manière de l'afficher qui te convient, tu fais pomme-j pour voir les options d'affichage et tu coches "Toujours afficher _etc._"


----------



## Genghis (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon, c'est un petit peu compliqué à expliquer donc je vais vous demander de suivre.

Il y a deux ans, mon Powerbook (sous Panther) a fait une chute grace à l'intervention de ma petite soeur, résultat l'écran ne fonctionne plus, ni le lecteur DVD (il arrive à lire certains CD-roms mais pas les DVDs). A priori, la carte mère de l'ordi n'a rien puisque pour toucher l'assurance j'ai fait un devis de réparation chez un revendeur agréé et ils n'envisageaient pas de la changer. Résultat ce Powerbook sert depuis ce temps à mes parents qui surfent sur internet dessus, consultent leurs mails par le biais d'un écran externe...

Sauf qu'il y a quelque temps, VLC a commencé à planter tout le temps, je l'ai donc désinstallé, puis réinstaller, à plusieurs reprises, mais sans succès à chaque fois, l'application plantait dès qu'elle commençait à lire un fichier. Énervé, j'ai décidé de bien désinstaller tout ce qui était en rapport avec VLC en faisant une recherche sur le disque dur, pour refaire une installation, plus "propre".

En se faisant j'imagine que j'ai foutu le bordel dans les dossiers systèmes, j'ai du effacer un des trucs en rapport avec VLC, notamment dans le dossier Receipt (première erreur).

Depuis, aucune application Apple ne voulait se lancer, à part iTunes, mais pas de Safari, ni de préférence système, ni de mise-à-jour des logiciels. Quand je cliquait sur l'icone dans le doc, l'icone sautillait une fois ou deux et puis rien... Il m'était impossible de faire une réparation des autorisations puisque l'utilitaire de disque m'indiquait à chaque fois une erreur du type : paquet manquant.


Je me suis donc résigné à faire une réinstallation de Os X, tant qu'à faire, je me suis dit que j'allais passer à Leopard avec mon disque d'installation (deuxième erreur, j'aurais du plutôt réinstaller Panther avec mes disques d'origine).
Bon sans écran et sans lecteur de DVD, réinstaller un Os peut paraître difficile, mais j'ai pris le Macbook (j'aurais bien utilisé mon MBP Penryn mais je ne l'ai plus suite à un cambriolage :mouais: ) d'une copine pour le mettre en mode target et me servir du lecteur DVD du Macbook pour installer Leopard sur le Powerbook.
Là j'ai du faire une troisième erreur, celle de choisir une installation de type "mise à jour plutôt" qu'un "archivage et une installation".

Il faut que je vous dise que j'ai fait l'installation de leopard à "l'aveugle" puisque quand je démarait le Powerbook sur le DVD d'instal (placé dans le Macbook en mode target), le système d'exploitation sur le DVD ne semblait pas supporté la recopie d'écran, résultat, j'avais sur mon écran externe, le fond d'écran de leopard (les étoiles) mais pas le reste - je pouvais voir que le pointeur de la souris continuait au dela des limites à droites de l'écran externe, elle devait se retrouver alors sur l'écran du Powerbook mais il était cassé, donc je ne pouvais pas vérifier.

J'ai donc du me servir des touches "tab", "entré" et "espace" pour confirmer l'installation de leopard (j'avais d'abord du compter le nombre et l'ordre des touches sur lesquelles il fallait appuyer, en simulant le processus d'installation sur le Macbook).



Malheureusement pour moi, l'installation c'est mal passée (ok c'était prévisible, mais fallait bien que je fasse quelque chose...). Résultat, quand j'allume le Powerbook, il met du temps et le chargement s'arrête sur un écran bleu qui ne veut pas disparaître.

J'aimerais bien lancer une nouvelle installation de Leopard, mais c'est plus difficile maintenant : en effet, lors de la première installation, je lançais le Powerbook pendant que le Macbook était en mode target et à partir du bureau de Panther j'ai lancé le processus d'installation en cliquant sur l'icône du DVD d'installation situé sur le bureau du Powerbook. Après confirmation du mot de passe, l'ordi redémarrait sur le DVD situé dans le Macbook. Le problème maintenant c'est que je ne peux plus accéder à Panther puisque le Powerbook reste sur l'écran bleu du chargement du système.

J'ai donc essayé de lancer l'installation en maintenant la touche "c" du Powerbook, enfoncée pendant le démarrage, mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner pour démarrer sur un lecteur externe (celui du macbook en target), le démarrage par "c" ne doit fonctionner qu'à partir du lecteur interne du Powerbook.
J'ai bien eu l'idée de démarrer le Powerbook en maintenant la touche "option" enfoncée", pour choisir comme disque de démarrage le DVD dans le Macbook, mais dans ce cas, l'écran externe du Powerbook ne s'allume pas. Je pense que la fonction écran externe n'est pas supportée quand le Powerbook est en mode target, ou lorsque l'on choisit le disque de démarrage. Résultat je ne vois pas ce que je fais, je vois juste une bouillie de pixel sur l'écran du Powerbook.


En Résumé, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne me reste plus beaucoup de choix, soit je lance l'installation en maintenant la touche option enfoncé au démarrage et j'essaye de trouver en aveugle le disque d'installation situé dans le Macbook. Soit je lance l'installation de leopard à partir du Macbook allumé normalement en chosissant le Powerbook  (placé en mode target) comme disque de destination. Mais dans le dernier cas, je crains que l'installation ne se passe mal vu que j'installerais leopard à partir d'un Mactel sur un PowerPC...


Je sais, mon post n'est pas très digeste, mais si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneur...


----------



## JPTK (21 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En fait c'est facile : tu es dans un dossier, tu choisis la manière de l'afficher qui te convient, tu fais pomme-j pour voir les options d'affichage et tu coches "Toujours afficher _etc._"



Bah... je suis pas un nioub quand même :rateau:



			
				jptk a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas l'intérêt, *bien que mon dossier affiché en icônes soit coché pour toujours s'afficher comme ça* en plus, ça n'a pas de sens


.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Bon, c'est un petit peu compliqué à expliquer donc je vais vous demander de suivre.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Je sais, mon post n'est pas très digeste, mais si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneur...



A part le suicide... j'vois pas.


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah... je suis pas un nioub quand même :rateau:
> 
> .


Ça ne marche pas comme tu le souhaites ? Je concède que je ne sais plus trop où vous en êtes sur ce fil choral ...


----------



## Genghis (21 Juillet 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A part le suicide... j'vois pas.




Hum mauvaise langue, j'ai fait une installation tabula rasa de Leopard à l'aveugle sur laquelle je suis en train de vous écrire ce message. Rien ne résiste jamais longtemps à Genghis


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne marche pas comme tu le souhaites ? Je concède que je ne sais plus trop où vous en êtes sur ce fil choral ...



Oui ça ne fonctionne pas, je te résume le pb :

- 1er dossier affiché en icônes (coché tjs afficher comme ça), un 2e dossier en liste (coché tjs afficher comme ça), quand je passe du 1er au 2e, pas de soucis, mais si je reviens en arrière dans le 1er, il est alors affiché par liste, très très chiant je trouve.

Tu vois ? Bizarre que personne ne s'en plaigne car OSX n'a jamais fonctionné ainsi.


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2008)

OK. Pour résumer (si j'ai bien compris) : la fonction "Retour arrière" reprend le mode d'affichage du dossier courant et non l'affichage respectif de chacun des dossiers.

Ça doit être un bug, plutôt qu'une fonctionnalité  Tu peux le signaler sur le site d'Apple. Si vous êtes nombreux à le faire, la correction viendra peut-être avant le léopard des neiges.


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> OK. Pour résumer (si j'ai bien compris) : la fonction "Retour arrière" reprend le mode d'affichage du dossier courant et non l'affichage respectif de chacun des dossiers.



Tout à fait, ok je signale


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> démarrage et j'essaye de trouver en aveugle le disque d'installation situé dans le Macbook. Soit je lance l'installation de leopard à partir du Macbook allumé normalement en chosissant le Powerbook  (placé en mode target) comme disque de destination. Mais dans le dernier cas, je crains que l'installation ne se passe mal vu que j'installerais leopard à partir d'un Mactel sur un PowerPC...
> .



Aucun soucis.


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

Avec l'apparition de Time Machine... avez-vous partitionné votre DD lors de votre réinstallation de Leopard et avec Bootcamp ensuite.

Avec tout les messages sur le forum je suis dans la confusion.

Je suis tenté de faire ceci :

1- Allumé de MAC
2- Redémarrer depuis le DVD
3- Partitionner le DD
4- Ré-installer le système
5- Redémarrer et mise à jour des logiciels via Mise à jour
6- Lancer assistant Bootcamp
7- Installation sur de Winxp sur une des partitions


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi le lien entre TimeMachine et le partitionnement du disque ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2008)

Y'en n'a pas ...


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est quoi le lien entre TimeMachine et le partitionnement du disque ?



Le lien est que Time machine est supposé faire nos sauvegardes.

Partitionner est supposé à préserver nos données en cas de crash système ou de disque...

d'où mon questionnement avec ce nouveau système pour moi :

1- Allumé le MAC
2- Redémarrer depuis le DVD
3- Partitionner le DD
4- Ré-installer le système
5- Redémarrer et mise à jour des logiciels via Mise à jour
6- Lancer assistant Bootcamp
7- Installation sur de Winxp sur une des partitions


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2008)

Pas de timemachine sur le même disque (partition). C'est totalement inutile, lent. Le but c'est quand même de forcer les gens à avoir un disque externe, c'est le seul argent bien dépensé en info&#8230;


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas de timemachine sur le même disque (partition). C'est totalement inutile, lent. Le but c'est quand même de forcer les gens à avoir un disque externe, c'est le seul argent bien dépensé en info



Merci ça me permet d'avancer déjà sur ce point.

Maintenant, partitionneriez-vous le disque interne ? Et si oui quel incidence ensuite pour installer un windows sachant que Bootcamp créé lui même une partition. J'avoue que c'est assez confus pour moi.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2008)

Mactoubeau a dit:


> Merci ça me permet d'avancer déjà sur ce point.
> 
> Maintenant, partitionneriez-vous le disque interne ? Et si oui quel incidence ensuite pour installer un windows sachant que Bootcamp créé lui même une partition. J'avoue que c'est assez confus pour moi.


N'ayant pas encore trouvé de quelle machine tu disposais je réserve ma réponse


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

Réponse plus bas...


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> N'ayant pas encore trouvé de quelle machine tu disposais je réserve ma réponse



Oui pardon 

I-Mac 24 Intel Duo Core 3,06 Ghz


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2008)

Mactoubeau a dit:


> Oui pardon
> 
> I-Mac 24 Intel Duo Core 3,06 Ghz


Tu peux alors


----------



## Mactoubeau (26 Juillet 2008)

ET bien merci

C'est parti à fond les manettes, j'en suis au transfert de mes données via le G4 en Target. ça roule pour le moment


----------



## Mactoubeau (28 Juillet 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> il faut copier ces 3 choses :
> 
> le dossier maison > Bibliothèque > Mail
> le dossier maison > Bibliothèque > Application Support > AddressBook
> ...



ça fonctionne en partie chez moi... je ne retrouve pas mes différents dossiers ou BAL dans mail, j'ai dû laissé loupé quelque chose...

Pour les mots de passe des différents comptes, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus :affraid:

Je viens de me rendre compte que toutes mes signatures ne sont pas présentes...

Je suis reparti de zéro car le mode Target, c'est bien quand on est propre partout, j'ai retrouvé mes appli OS9 et tout et tout. Clean install et réinstallation de ce qui m'intéresse uniquement, c'est mieux !

Un petit coup de pousse ne serait pas de refus


----------



## petitjean (28 Juillet 2008)

_(Bonjour,_
_Je suis un switcher senior, je viens de passer sur MBP 15" et je me régale depuis...quatre mois.Adieu XP et autres avatars._

_Pour faire un cadeau a ma copine, mac depuis toujours(c'est elle qui ma fait basculer du bon coté de la force,elle a un G4) je lui ai acheter sur Ebay un MBP17" récent mais en Tiger._
_Je comptais acheter "Léopard, Ilife08, CS2,Office et tutti quanti sur Ebay et procéder moi-même a la réinstallation de tout le Binzzz._

_A la lecture des différents Topics, je ne m'en sais pas capable,je n'arrive pas a synthétiser tous vos commentaires._
_Je cherche un bon technicien qui me ferait le boulot contre monnaies sonnantes et trébuchantes bien sur._
_Si il a les logiciels, c'est mieux sinon, il me dit quoi acheter et ça doit faire la Rue Michel..._

_I need you, help for a new-switcher.)_

Bon, ben ca y est.....je m'a pris mon courage a deux mains et j'ai réussi a glisser le DVD dans la fente a droite.
J'ai tout bien fait comme y m'a dit et v'la t'y pas que ça redémarre, que ça va sur le web se mettre a jour, ajouter de nouvelles robes et tout, et tout.
Ses soldes finies, il redémarre comme un grand et....Successsssfouli.
Tout y'en a bien marché sur ma machine y compris les deux barettes de 2x2GO en sus.
Ce que c'est que Mac quand meme... rien a voir avec là d'ou je viens(XP) que du bonheur:A si quand meme...Ilife n'est pas dans le DVD(j'm'en doutais un peu mais bon)faut que je trouve sur Ebay un moyen pas excessif pour 08.

Merci pour vos encouragements et merci aussi a notre canadien(31° Today) Anthoprotic.

Petitjean.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Est ce normale de toujours passer par le dossier téléchargement pour ouvrir un programme favoris: ex:aMsn ou Aol radio, à chaque ouverture du mac?
Merci, à tout le monde d avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Est ce normale de toujours passer par le dossier téléchargement pour ouvrir un programme favoris: ex:aMsn ou Aol radio, à chaque ouverture du mac?



Si je comprends bien ta question, ton problème est d'avoir installé-déposé tes applications dans le dossier Téléchargements, au lieu des les déposer dans le dossier Applications.
Le dossier Téléchargements ne doit contenir que les _application.dmg_, pas les applis elles-mêmes.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

Comment faire pour que lorsque je télécharge, que le programme s installe à la bonne place si c est juste ca le problème.
Car moi, je ne sais pas où fais le mettre, j accepte souvent l endroit où il s affiche!

Parfois je vide, j éfface le dossier téléchargement alors je ne retrouve plus mon aMsn alors je le retélécharge une deuxiéme fois, parfois 3 fois même!

Où faut il regarder pour corriger l erreur que je fais?
Il ne peut pas faire ca lui même l ordi?il ne peut pas mettre mes programme là où il faut tout seul?
Merci.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si je comprends bien ta question, ton problème est d'avoir installé-déposé tes applications dans le dossier Téléchargements, au lieu des les déposer dans le dossier Applications.
> Le dossier Téléchargements ne doit contenir que les _application.dmg_, pas les applis elles-mêmes.



En effet j ai regardé le dossier application et je ne vois ni Aol radio ni aMsn, il n y a dans ce dossier que les programme d origine apple : itunes.......comment faire?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Comment faire pour que lorsque je télécharge, que le programme s installe à la bonne place si c est juste ca le problème.
> Car moi, je ne sais pas où fais le mettre, j accepte souvent l endroit où il s affiche!
> 
> Parfois je vide, j éfface le dossier téléchargement alors je ne retrouve plus mon aMsn alors je le retélécharge une deuxiéme fois, parfois 3 fois même!
> ...


Quand tu télécharges une application, sot tu as un installeur qui te la met à sa place (en l'occurence dans le dossier Applications) soit tu mets toi-même cette application dans le dossier Applications (glisser-déposer dans le dossier Applications).
Dans le second cas, si tu la laisses dans le dossier des téléchargements et que tu effaces le contenu de ce dossier, c'est normal que tu ne la trouves plus ensuite.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand tu télécharges une application, sot tu as un installeur qui te la met à sa place (en l'occurence dans le dossier Applications) soit tu mets toi-même cette application dans le dossier Applications (glisser-déposer dans le dossier Applications).
> Dans le second cas, si tu la laisses dans le dossier des téléchargements et que tu effaces le contenu de ce dossier, c'est normal que tu ne la trouves plus ensuite.


Merci ,je ne savais pas qu' il fallait faire ca!je l 'ai fais manuellement, mais où régler pour que mac le fasse tout seule pour qu a l avenir ,les prochains programme se régle tout seule?
Ca maintenant je le sais mais peut être pour d autre programme où j hésiterai d installer?
Merci et éxcuse moi pour les fautes d 'orthographe!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Merci ,je ne savais pas qu' il fallait faire ca!je l 'ai fais manuellement, mais où régler pour que mac le fasse tout seule pour qu a l avenir ,les prochains programme se régle tout seule?
> Ca maintenant je le sais mais peut être pour d autre programme où j hésiterai d installer?
> Merci et éxcuse moi pour les fautes d 'orthographe!


Que le Mac le fasse tout seul, ce n'est pas possible.

Mais bon, il n'y a rien de vraiment compliqué.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

Merci  i Duck et FrancoisMacG!
Et aussi les autre que j aurais oublié!


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

:siffle





iDuck a dit:


> Quand tu télécharges une application, sot tu as un installeur qui te la met à sa place (en l'occurence dans le dossier Applications) soit tu mets toi-même cette application dans le dossier Applications (glisser-déposer dans le dossier Applications).
> Dans le second cas, si tu la laisses dans le dossier des téléchargements et que tu effaces le contenu de ce dossier, c'est normal que tu ne la trouves plus ensuite.


Reprenons:
Si j ai bien compris: car je viens de réaliser une chose:
J ai glissé tout le dossier aMsn dmg chez application,et j ai ouvert à partir de là puis je me suis rendu compte là qu il y a une chemise dans ce dossier dmg et écrit application, alors ca veut dire que je m y suis trompé? c est seulement cette chemise où c est noter application qu il faut glisser dans application?! c est pas tout le contenu aMsn dmg, celui là faut le laisser dans téléchargement ?
Oui où non?
Alors si c est ca il ne faut plus que j efface le contenu de téléchargement?
Est ce que c est bien ca?:rose:


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> :siffle
> Reprenons:
> Si j ai bien compris: car je viens de réaliser une chose:
> J ai glissé tout le dossier aMsn dmg chez application,et j ai ouvert à partir de là puis je me suis rendu compte là qu il y a une chemise dans ce dossier dmg et écrit application, alors ca veut dire que je m y suis trompé? c est seulement cette chemise où c est noter application qu il faut glisser dans application?! c est pas tout le contenu aMsn dmg, celui là faut le laisser dans téléchargement ?
> ...



Grace à ce site que vous m avez conseillé: pour d autres comme moi perdu regardez là ici





Merci merci:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> :siffle
> Reprenons:
> Si j ai bien compris: car je viens de réaliser une chose:
> J ai glissé tout le dossier aMsn dmg chez application,et j ai ouvert à partir de là puis je me suis rendu compte là qu il y a une chemise dans ce dossier dmg et écrit application, alors ca veut dire que je m y suis trompé? c est seulement cette chemise où c est noter application qu il faut glisser dans application?! c est pas tout le contenu aMsn dmg, celui là faut le laisser dans téléchargement ?
> ...


Un dmg est une image disque. Un disque virtuel.


En fin de téléchargement, tu as dû voir apparaître un volume blanc sur le bureau






et cette fenêtre :






Le volume blanc est le contenu du fichier dmg, qui est une image disque. Pour l'afficher un double-clic sur le fichier dmg.

Alors tu fermes la fenêtre du dossier puis tu  en maintenant la touche option (alt) enfoncée tu cliques sur le volume blanc et tu glisses sur le bureau. Tu vas ainsi créer un dossier, copie de ce volume.

Enfin tu ranges ce dossier, qui contient l'application, dans le dossier Applications.






Il ne te reste plus qu'à éjecter le volume blanc : clic droit sur son icône et "Ejecter".

A ce moment-là, tu peux enlever le fichier dmg du dossier de téléchargement. Mais je te conseille d'en garder une copie quelque part au cas où tu aurais besoin de réinstaller l'application.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Août 2008)

A ce moment-là, tu peux enlever le fichier dmg du dossier de téléchargement. Mais je te conseille d'en garder une copie quelque part au cas où tu aurais besoin de réinstaller l'application.[/QUOTE]

Merci, je viens de me rendre compte que je n avais que des dossier virtuelle,c est aussi la source de mes probleme.
Bonne soiré a bientôt.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Grace à ce site que vous m avez conseillé: pour d autres comme moi perdu regardez là ici
> http://http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/applications_leo



Pour insérer un lien vers le web, clique sur la boule bleue (la carte postale jaune, c'est pour une image). 

Et pour une citation, n'efface pas les quote entre crochets !


----------



## lamidenis (6 Août 2008)

Pénible : quand je vide la corbeille un message apparaît à chaque fois pour me demander si je suis sûr de vouloir bien la vider... Comment supprimer ce message à l'avenir ?
Merci à vous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2008)

lamidenis a dit:


> Pénible : quand je vide la corbeille un message apparaît à chaque fois pour me demander si je suis sûr de vouloir bien la vider... Comment supprimer ce message à l'avenir ?
> Merci à vous !


Menu Finder > Préférences, onglet Options avancées. Tu décoches "Avertir avant de vider la corbeille.

PS : ce fil est dédié à l'installation de Leopard. Pour tout autre problème ou question, il serait bon de faire une recherche, consulter l'aide des logiciels et si pas de réponse ouvrir un fil dans la section appropriée.


----------



## lamidenis (6 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Menu Finder > Préférences, onglet Options avancées. Tu décoches "Avertir avant de vider la corbeille.
> 
> PS : ce fil est dédié à l'installation de Leopard. Pour tout autre problème ou question, il serait bon de faire une recherche, consulter l'aide des logiciels et si pas de réponse ouvrir un fil dans la section appropriée.



Merci bien ! 
En fait j'ai posté ici parce que je suis "nul" et que j'avais ce pitit problème suite à l'installation récente de Léopard... Désolé et encore merci !


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Août 2008)

lamidenis a dit:


> Merci bien !
> En fait j'ai posté ici parce que je suis "nul" et que j'avais ce pitit problème suite à l'installation récente de Léopard... Désolé et encore merci !



Je te souhaite la bienvenue car moi aussi je suis "nul" j apprend beaucoup ici, il faut aussi toujours lire partout!:sleep:

Mais en même temps que j apprends je fais pleins pleins de "Cnerie" je viens de supprimé par erreur je ne sais pas comment l icone de safari!!!!
Hier j ai trafiquer finder, application,,,,, puis là plus de safari je dois aller à chaque fois rechercher ailleure! Quelle galaire! c est fatiguant! Mais j y arriverai il me faudra du temps!!

Courage!

Les modérateur devrais ouvrir un fil pour  "les nuls des nuls"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Août 2008)

Tu veux dire que l'icone de Safari a disparu de ton Dock ?

Tu peux la remettre : tu vas dans le dossier Applications, tu cliques sur Safari sans relâcher le clic, et tu déposes l'icone dans le Dock (du côté gauche) = un glisser-déposer.
Pour l'enlever du Dock, tu fais un clic droit sur l'icone dans le Dock, ou tu fais un glisser-déposer de l'icone hors du Dock (tu auras un petit psschtt).


Il faut vraiment que tu ailles sur .osxfacile et sur .rhinosmac !


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu veux dire que l'icone de Safari a disparu de ton Dock ?
> 
> Tu peux la remettre : tu vas dans le dossier Applications, tu cliques sur Safari sans relâcher le clic, et tu déposes l'icone dans le Dock (du côté gauche) = un glisser-déposer.
> Pour l'enlever du Dock, tu fais un clic droit sur l'icone dans le Dock, ou tu fais un glisser-déposer de l'icone hors du Dock (tu auras un petit psschtt).
> ...



Safari ne peut pas ouvrir de fenêtre de navigation.Il lui manque peut être des ressources
importante.Essayer de réinstaller Safari.(j ai fais un tri hier et j ai due effacer des utilitaires,,,,
Le pire j ai éssayer de télécharger à nouveau et ca marche pas non plus.


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Safari ne peut pas ouvrir de fenêtre de navigation.Il lui manque peut être des ressources
> importante.Essayer de réinstaller Safari.(j ai fais un tri hier et j ai due effacer des utilitaires,,,,
> Le pire j ai éssayer de télécharger à nouveau et ca marche pas non plus.



Lorsque je le réinstalle Safari:Mac me dit: Vous ne pouvez pas installer Safari sur ce volume (MacHD).Cette mise à jour requiert Mac OSX10.5.2 ou ultérieur.
Le miens fais MacOS 10.5.4(9E17) Voilà!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Août 2008)

Pour réinstaller Safari sur ton 10.5.4, réinstalle Safari avec le DVD d'installation de ton Mac (choisir la langue, puis Optional Installations, puis choisir Safari), puis (re)fais la mise à jour Combo 10.5.4 Update que tu trouveras là : tu la télécharges, et tu la lances = elle te remettra Safari à jour.

Garde cette Combo.dmg dans un coin (ou sur un CD) : ça pourra te resservir plus tard (jusqu'à la Combo 10.5.5).


(_Tes problèmes deviennent plus compliqués : tu progresses ! _)


----------



## glutglut (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

je m'apprête à faire une réinstallation de léopard suite à de nombreux bugs ( de nombreuses applications sont defaillantes comme apercu, iphoto, garageband, et plus embetant, les mises à jour automatiques ne fonctionnent plus...)

Pour regler tout ca je souhaiterai faire une clean install cependant j'ai quelques inquietudes par rapport aux reglages d'itunes et de mon iphone 3G.

Lorsque je vais reconnecter l'iphone sur osx fraichement installé, cela va t il supprimer mes contacts, mes applications payantes.... ou à l'inverse les synchroniser depuis l'iphone vers le mac?

Quel fichier dois je sauvegarder pour recuperer mes signets safari et firefox?  

D'autre part savez vous si un copier coller du fichier d'install de WoW est possible? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour réinstaller Safari sur ton 10.5.4, réinstalle Safari avec le DVD d'installation de ton Mac (choisir la langue, puis Optional Installations, puis choisir Safari)



Mes excuses : pour réinstaller Safari avec le DVD d'installation, il ne faut pas démarrer dessus, mais simplement l'introduire sur une session ouverte (= quand tu es en train de bidouiller sur ton Mac) et cliquer deux fois sur _Optional Install.mpkg_.

Et une précision importante : avant de réinstaller Safari avec le DVD ou de le mettre à jour avec la Combo, 
il FAUT quitter Safari (Cmd-Q), bien sûr !


----------



## Ana Lara (7 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mes excuses : pour réinstaller Safari avec le DVD d'installation, il ne faut pas démarrer dessus, mais simplement l'introduire sur une session ouverte (= quand tu es en train de bidouiller sur ton Mac) et cliquer deux fois sur _Optional Install.mpkg_.
> 
> Et une précision importante : avant de réinstaller Safari avec le DVD ou de le mettre à jour avec la Combo,
> il FAUT quitter Safari (Cmd-Q), bien sûr !



J ai fais ce que tu m a dis, ca s est bien passer, je ne sais déjà plus ce qui étais écrit!(excuse j ai une mémoire trés courte!)
Au faite tout fonctionne bien, j ai 2 fois l icone safari et ca marche tout les deux!Je n ose pas virer un truc car je ne sais pas ce qui est important ou pas!
A plus, merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Août 2008)

Tu as dû oublier de virer ton "ancien" Safari avant de réinstaller le nouveau : sélectionne chaque icone de safari dans le dossier _Applications_ et lis les Informations (Cmd-i) de chacune = elles te donneront  :
la version (3.1.2 aujourd'hui = à garder)
et la date de création (si elles sont toutes les deux en 3.1.2, tu pourras virer la plus ancienne à la Corbeille, après l'avoir Quittée bien sûr : ce serait peut-être plus prudent pour la prochaine mise à jour de Safari).


----------



## Ana Lara (11 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as dû oublier de virer ton "ancien" Safari avant de réinstaller le nouveau : sélectionne chaque icone de safari dans le dossier _Applications_ et lis les Informations (Cmd-i) de chacune = elles te donneront  :
> la version (3.1.2 aujourd'hui = à garder)
> et la date de création (si elles sont toutes les deux en 3.1.2, tu pourras virer la plus ancienne à la Corbeille, après l'avoir Quittée bien sûr : ce serait peut-être plus prudent pour la prochaine mise à jour de Safari).



Merci! c est résolue maintenant!
A bientot!


----------



## anthoparis (12 Août 2008)

bonjour a tous, j avoue j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 51 pages donc si ma demande a deja été abordée dans une autre page désolé.
Bon je me lance. J ai acheté un mac book pro en occaz, ceux de la derniere generation avec leopard directement installé.
J aimerai formater le tout afin de réinitialiser comme si l ordi était neuf et je venais de l acheter. Si je fait ca est ce que tout les logiciels tel que ilife garageband ichat etc seront installer d office avec leopard ou ce sont des logs qui demandent des install avec le propre dvd? et enfin commment faire pour reinitialiser le tout comme si je venais de l acheter, c est mon 1er mac j etais sur pc avant merci a tous pour vos reponse.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2008)

Bienvenue dans Mac,

Les deux DVD d'installation (qui doivent accompagner ton Mac) contiennent tout ce dont tu as besoin pour retrouver tes applis favorites.

Le mode d'emploi est ici.


----------



## anthoparis (13 Août 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour,


Je m'apprête à passer l'iMac de ma cousine à Leopard.
Il est actuellement en x.4.11.
Elle a eu une utilisation classique: les seuls programmes installés ont dû être Office et les pilotes de son imprimante. Elle a aussi parallels qu'elle n'a jamais utilisé.
Pour le reste, elle a utilisé les applications fournies avec le system: iTunes, Mail, iPhoto.

Je pense faire une clean install, mais pour cela il faut donc que je sauvegarde une bonne partie de ses fichiers.
Bon pour les documents, ça va.
Mais que dois-je garder pour qu'elle retrouve ses paramètres (internet par exemple) et surtout ses mails et ses photos? Je ne suis pas du tout habitué aux applications Apple, ayant mes habitudes avec d'autres applications.

Ça m'embêterait un peu de devoir faire une copie de tout son dossier "Bibliothèque", "Système" et tout...


Et juste pour info, que pensez-vous des options lors de l'installation de mise à niveau ou de sauvegarder une copie de l'ancien système?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Perso j'ai fait une mise-à-jour et ça s'est bien passé. Les puristes conseilleront de faire une clean mais bof...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2008)

Bof pour ton bof.

La "clean" permettra de se débarrasser des logiciels et plug-ins présents incompatibles Leopard. Par exemple, cette @#&§% de Application Enhancer est souvent installée et les utilisateurs n'en ont pas souvenance. Bonjour la surprise au démarrage de Leopard... Idem pour toutes &@# liées à SIBLM ou autres plug-ins qu'on a cru intelligent d'ajouter à Safari ou iTunes. Ce n'est peut-être pas le cas de ta cousine, mais il vaut mieux vérifier avant.

Une solution simple et rapide serait de faire un clone bootable du X.4.11 sur un disque externe FW.

Installer Leopard en clean install tout en veillant de garder les mêmes identifiants pour le compte administrateur. Mettre à jour Leopard et ensuite rapatrier les réglages (pas les applications) depuis le disque FW avec l'assistant de migration.
Installer les applications "Bundled" et iLife depuis le DVD d'installation de Tiger et les mettre à jour via le module de mise à jour.
Pour l'imprimantes, s'assurer que les logiciels sont bien disponibles chez le constructeur, en sus des drivers inclus avec Leopard.

Pour les préférences telles que celles de navigateurs tiers (Firefox, Camino, etc...) on va recherches cela à la main sur le disque FW ou on importe depuis le menu de l'application en indiquant le chemin.


Nota : j'ai recommandé de faire la mise à jour de Mac OS X.5 avant d'utiliser l'assistant de migration parce que celui-ci avait posé quelques problème avant X.5.3. Si la version installée est ultérieure à X.5.2, on peut faire cette migration dès après l'installation (avant d'entrer ses paramètres - nom, adresse, etc).


----------



## geogeo (18 Août 2008)

Slt a tous ,dabord désolé si je ne post pas au bon endroit mais je ne savais pas trop ou le faire 
Voila depuis quelque moi je possède un iphone et jai envie de découvrir un peu lunivers Apple
Je possède un pc sous Windows vista et avent denvisagé lachat dun mac book je voudrais « testé » un peu
Je voudrais sa voir si il et possible en enlevant vista de faire mettre mac os x 
Merci a ceux qui pourrons me renseigné


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2008)

geogeo a dit:


> Slt a tous ,d&#8217;abord désolé si je ne post pas au bon endroit mais je ne savais pas trop ou le faire
> Voila depuis quelque moi je possède un iphone et j&#8217;ai envie de découvrir un peu l&#8217;univers Apple
> Je possède un pc sous Windows vista et avent d&#8217;envisagé l&#8217;achat d&#8217;un mac book je voudrais « testé » un peu
> Je voudrais sa voir si il et possible en enlevant vista de faire mettre mac os x
> Merci a ceux qui pourrons me renseigné



Salut, 


Effectivement, tu ne postes pas au bon endroit mais je vais quand même te répondre.

Non, ce n'est pas possible principalement deux raisons:
1) Légalement (selon la licence de l'OS), MacOS X ne peut s'installer que sur un Mac.
2) Techniquement, tu ne pourras l'installer que via une multitude de bidouilles, il va te manquer des pilotes pour rendre le tout réellement opérationnel, et OS X sera très instable. L'intérêt d'avoir un Mac, c'est la parfaite synergie entre OS X et le Mac sur lequel il est installé. Si l'on sépare les deux, cela n'a plus le moindre intérêt, autant acheter un PC avec Windows dessus.

Et en tout cas, c'est une très mauvaise façon de vouloir tester OS X, ce n'est pas fiable, tu risques d'être déçu. Il faudrait que tu trouves dans ton environnement quelqu'un qui te laisse tester un Mac. Certains revendeurs laissent parfois à disposition dans leur magasin un Mac pour que les clients puissent le tester.


----------



## geogeo (18 Août 2008)

ok merci de la reponce je vais allai voir a lille il y a un magasin la bas
merci encor


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une solution simple et rapide serait de faire un clone bootable du X.4.11 sur un disque externe FW.



Merci.
Mais euh... il faut un disque dur fw (et pas sûr que j'aurais ça) et je ne sais trop comment faire un clone bootable (d'autant que je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de le faire).

Franchement, je préfèrerai copier ce que je dois sauvegarder, tout effacer et tout réinstaller...

D'où ma question... euh que dois-je garder?

Ah oui... je devrais en profiter pour mettre à jour iLife... des choses à noter?


----------



## medrissa (20 Août 2008)

bonjour
mes premières heures avec un Imac et c'est autant la fascination que l'incompréhension devant ce qui m'est demandé.
pour les mises à jour il m'est demandé d'écrire un mot de passe que je n'arrive pas à trouver.
pour la wifi avec la freebox5 il demande la clé et quand j'inscris celle qui est sur free (clé wep) il refuse de l'accepter
merci à vous de m'aider


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2008)

medrissa a dit:


> pour les mises à jour il m'est demandé d'écrire un mot de passe que je n'arrive pas à trouver.
> pour la wifi avec la freebox5 il demande la clé et quand j'inscris celle qui est sur free (clé wep) il refuse de l'accepter



Bienvenue sur Mac et sur MacGé,

Le mot de passe est le mot de passe du Compte admin(istrateur) que tu as créé pour accéder à ton iMac. Si tu n'en as choisi aucun, ne marque rien et clique !
Essaie d'enregistrer ta clé en "clé WEP hexadécimale" : c'est ce qui m'a sorti d'affaire pour ma Livebox. Sinon, essaie les autres propositions du menu.


----------



## Ana Lara (20 Août 2008)

medrissa a dit:


> bonjour
> mes premières heures avec un Imac et c'est autant la fascination que l'incompréhension devant ce qui m'est demandé.
> pour les mises à jour il m'est demandé d'écrire un mot de passe que je n'arrive pas à trouver.
> pour la wifi avec la freebox5 il demande la clé et quand j'inscris celle qui est sur free (clé wep) il refuse de l'accepter
> merci à vous de m'aider



Hola, bonsoir , je vois que tu es pire que moi! lol
Moi je te conseille de regarder ce site! mais tu sais c est long à comprendre et à chercher mais à la fin on arrive toujours et avec l aide de se forum, aussi!
Mais faut lire, lire,,,
Bon courage, voici le site ici:http://http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
ou ici:http://http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
Puis ce forum!bonne chance!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Faudrait corriger tes liens


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> ici:http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
> ou ici:http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/



Ou encore, dédié aux switchers, ici : http://www.tutorielmac.com/tuto/Tutoriel_Mac.html


----------



## Ana Lara (20 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faudrait corriger tes liens



En effet je n arrive pas à y acceder de nouveau, bon! je ne suis pas encore au top!
Bah c est vrai qu avant d aider les autres je devrais encore ramer un peu!!
Merci, mais je ne sais pas si j arriverai à les corriger!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

François s'en est chargé 

Sinon tu as un bouton éditer en bas du message.


----------



## Ana Lara (20 Août 2008)

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## Ana Lara (20 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou encore, dédié aux switchers, ici : http://www.tutorielmac.com/tuto/Tutoriel_Mac.html



Merci Francois!


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2008)

Pour info, mon problème a été résolu en:
Sauvgardant le dossier utilisateur
Créant un utilisateur bidon au premier lancement de Leopard
Copiant le permier dossier utilisateur dans le dossier utilisateurs.
Créant un compte avec le même nom que le dossier copié.
Redémarrant sur ce dossier.
Effaçant le compte bidon.



ps:
Merci au vendeur de TechniMac à Orléans... oui deux fois que je le dis, mais bon cela fait toujours plaisir de tomber sur des vendeurs sympas et compétents.


----------



## claud (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Pardon de poser une question de vocabulaire à laquelle je ne suis pas certain de répondre
correctement:sur ce fil la "clean installation" c'est bien entendu "archiver et installer"?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2008)

Non : la _clean install_ c'est l'installation avec (re-)formatage préalable donc effacement du disque.


----------



## claud (15 Septembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Non : la _clean install_ c'est l'installation avec (re-)formatage préalable donc effacement du disque.



OK bompi et merci de me répondre;cela m'étonne un peu car je fais parfois une clean install
(en ce sens) et c'est pour "me faire plaisir".Sinon je croyais que c'était réservé:

  -lorsque l'on cédait son mac,
  -lorsque l'on estimait sa partition complètement enchevêtrée et sens dessus dessous,
  -pour se faire plaisir un week-end (ou une longue soirée d'hiver).
  -lorsque la place manquait pour faire archiver et installer.

Je pensais que la mise à jour était un acte de paresse et archiver et installer la panacée
universelle (bien évidemment avec conservation des données et des réglages).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2008)

En fait, il y a trois options :
- Upgrade : pour une mise à niveau rapide mais parfois bancale
- Erase and Install (alias "clean instal") : on efface tout et on repart de zéro (pour une mise à niveau parfaite)
- Archiv and Install : on efface le Système, on le réinstalle, on le met à jour, et on garde les données perso (= ça répare un OS X endommagé).


----------



## Pi*R (29 Septembre 2008)

Lorsque j'ai réinstallé Léopard celui-ci a créé un dossier Previous Systems qui doit peser dans les 10Go. Est-ce que je peux le supprimer sans causer de dommages?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2008)

Pi*R a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai réinstallé Léopard celui-ci a créé un dossier Previous Systems qui doit peser dans les 10Go. Est-ce que je peux le supprimer sans causer de dommages?



Ce dossier contient toutes tes données perso : quand tu les auras réinstallées et que tout fonctionnera, tu pourras t'en débarrasser, pas avant !


----------



## toine2ru (3 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Non : la _clean install_ c'est l'installation avec (re-)formatage préalable donc effacement du disque.



Bonsoir,après avoir passé trois jours à faire du ménage dans mon IMAC et sauvegarder toutes mes données  sur un DD externe...je tente en vain de réinstaller OSX... en effet j'ai acheté un LEOPARD retail et souhaite l'installer en lieu et place de mon Tiger de 2ans et demi. Mais rien y fait que je clique sur l'application d'installation du DVD Léopard ou bien de l'ancien Disk 1 de Tiger, à chaque fois au tout premier redémarrage il bloque sur la pomme "écran gris" avec les tirets circulaires qui tournent (au bout d'une nuit de stanby à ce point j'ai du forcer l'extinction).
Bref je suis très embêté pour réinstaller un nouvel OS tout propre (DD reformaté).
Pour info, j'ai changé mes barrettes de 2x1Go pour 2x2Go (achetées sur ramshopping) mais le hardware test dit que tout est OK (même si menumeters à priori ne me donne les infos que sur 3Go de RAM...?), mais j'ai également une partition du disque pour une précédente install de windaube que je ne peux pas supprimer (ni avec l'assistant bootcamp puisqu'il n'est plus valide depuis la sortie de léopard, ni même d'ailleurs avec l'utilitaire de disques).
Voilà dsl d'avoir été un peu long mais avant de me lancer sur ce forum j'ai essayer de le parcourir en long, en large et en travers mais à priori personne ne rencontre le même problème que moi ce soir...


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2008)

As-tu réessayé en remettant les anciennes barrettes de mémoire ?


----------



## toine2ru (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,merci du conseil (je suis vraiment à l'affût de toute bonne idée, désespéré que la LEM s'abatte encore pour une énième fois si violemment sur moi...)
N'ayant pas sur moi les barrettes d'origine de cet IMAC, j'ai donc décidé de faire un peu de chirurgie sur mon MBP en pensant que de "réaligner" l'IMAC avec les 2x1go d'origine du MBP résoudrait mon PB......ben non rien y fait. suis je foutu???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2008)

Faut que tu trouves le moyen d'effacer ton ancienne partition windaube (quitte à la cloner/sauvegarder auparavant) = réinstaller Tiger, et te servir de son Utilitaire de Disque/Assistant Bootcamp :hein:


----------



## toine2ru (5 Novembre 2008)

A y est enfin j'ai viré windaube en me mettant à une date antérieure au 1/01/2008 j'ai pu me servir de l'assistant Bootcamp et du coup remettre ma partition totale MAC...Cependant cela ne résout toujours pas le fait que lorsque je lance l'installation de tiger depuis le bureau et qu'il me demande le redémarrage, lorsqu'il se relance à priori du DVD, l'écran reste sur la pomme grise et le cercle de tirets tournants en dessous... ?????????????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2008)

Sur un iMac reformaté de frais en HFS+ et avec deux DVD inopérants, 

je ne vois plus que l'installation en Target ou avec un lecteur DVD externe. :hein:

Ou une mise à jour de firmware


----------



## toine2ru (5 Novembre 2008)

bon alors en fait je n'ai pas formaté l'OS en HFS+, je ne peux rien faire au niveau du redémarrage du DVD. A priori j'ai tout fait dans l'utilitaire de disque (vérification du disque et des autorisations,pas de réparation car tout est ok...). Peut-on m'éclairer sur l'install en target car le dvd externe j'ai pas çà dsl...
Merci à FrançoisMacG pour le lien magique concernant les firmware, j'ai tout exploré là aussi mais cela ne donne rien. L'EFI est à priori à jour V1.2. je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et mon nouveau félin commence à s'impatienter dans sa boiboite...
Qu'on me rassure, quand on parle d'install "effacer et réinstaller" dans les explications de APPLE on parle bien de ce que je suis en train de vouloir faire, mais ce choix n'est accessible qu'après redémarrage sur le DVD isn't it???
pffff??? je vais finir par regretter ma disquette de démarrage de l'époque avec la ligne de commande "format c:/q"... bouhhhh


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2008)

Voici un lien sur le mode Target alias Disque Cible.

En mettant ton iMac en Target, tu devrais pouvoir lancer l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD Leopard ou Tiger (inséré dans le second Mac) pour reformater l'iMac en HFS +, voire pour installer : il est conseillé d'avoir deux Mac de même type (PPC ou Intel).
(Utilitaire de Disque se trouve dans la Barre des Menus, après le choix de la langue)


----------



## holdup31 (17 Novembre 2008)

Salut les pros
Tout d'abord merci pour ces 60 pages qui m'ont permis de trouver de nouveaux liens et quelques bons conseils pour installer Léopard. Je sais, je suis retardataire, mais bon, on ne se refait pas. 
A vous lire, je suis même un cas à part, car j'ai sauté une MAJ logiciel : de 10.3.9, je vais passer à 10.5.4..... ça va faire des étincelles !!!!! Je ne vous ferais pas l'affront de vous demander si mon iMac PPC G4 est compatible avec Léopard, les réponses sont sur le site Apple. Félicitations quand même pour votre patience à tous et pour répéter je ne sais combien de fois la même chose en 60 pages, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas rechercher....
J'espère donc ne pas faire partie de cette catégorie en posant cette question, car oui, il y a quand même une question : 
lorsque j'aurais installé léopard de la façon la plus propre qui existe, la détection bluetooth ne sera pas activé d'origine ? Comment dois-je faire pour activer celle-ci car je n'ai qu'un clavier et une souris bluetooth ? J'ai peur de rester bloqué et de ne pouvoir avoir accès aux commandes.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## deff0001 (18 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous,

alors voilou, je veux installer petit leopard sur mon macbook(étant une noobasse en mac j'arrive pas a choper les caractéristiques...(j'ai un peu chercher quand même))c'est le macbook premier du nom avec une puce intel(donc a priori pas de souci avec super léopard).

je fait donc des copies de sauvegarde.
je n'ai pas formater mon disque(parce que ca me ferai chier de reinstaller tiger si jamais il y a couille, ayant déjà 2 DD qui ont grillés j'ai assez donné dans la reinstall).
l'ordi redémarre et l'install se lance. mais la il me dit "impossible d'installer Mac OS Leopard sur cet ordinateur"

Que faire?
1) je suis niqué, je peux pas installer mon leopard et vais donc devoir le ramener...
2) faut formater et avoir un gentil disque dur vierge pour recevoir tonton leopard convenablement
3) citation des inconnus :aaaaaarg MAIS QUE CE PASSE T'IL(voix asiatique naisiarde)

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2008)

deff0001 a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> alors voilou, je veux installer petit leopard sur mon macbook(étant une noobasse en mac j'arrive pas a choper les caractéristiques...(j'ai un peu chercher quand même))c'est le macbook premier du nom avec une puce intel(donc a priori pas de souci avec super léopard).
> 
> ...


Au magasin ou à celui qui te l'a prêté ?


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2008)

Il y a des fois où une certaine lassitude envahit le modérateur, même plein de bonne volonté ...


----------



## deff0001 (18 Novembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Au magasin ou à celui qui te l'a prêté ?



oui a celui qui me la prêté,
étant étudiant, mes finances ne me permettent pas un tel achat. Un ami me la proposer. j'en ai besoin afin de faire tourner windows car ces mêmes études m'obligent à le faire. Jusqu'a présent j'utilisai une version d'essai VMware qui a, du coup, expiré.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

deff0001 a dit:


> oui a celui qui me la prêté,



Ben voilà t'es foutu, c'est un dvd dédié à une machine et en plus c'est illégal. Pour la virtualisation tu as virtualbox qui est gratuit.


----------



## deff0001 (18 Novembre 2008)

merci pour vos réponses si rapides.

bonne continuation et désolé du temps gaspillé...


----------



## holdup31 (18 Novembre 2008)

Plus de craintes que de mal.... au démarrage, détection presqu'automatique, il suffisait d'éteindre et de rallumer la souris, idem pour le clavier : ça fait plaisir de travailler sur des systèmes intelligents. 
Grace à tous vos conseils, l'installation s'est bien déroulée, le transfert des dernières photos est en cours. 
Merci pour ces 60 pages
@+


----------



## pinpin2002 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour suis novice et mon mac est  imac 17" intel core2 duo 2 2Ghz 1g de memoire OS 10.4 donc tiger je crois
Est-il possible d'installer un os leopard 10.5 a la place ou une mise a jour en 10.5.
Si oui y a t'il un tuto car je suis vraiment nul dans ce domaine car je viens de passer du pc au mac.
Si non pourquoi?
Je suis trés curieux car mon domaine est le pc et j'en connais pas mal depuis plusieurs années déja.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Janvier 2009)

pinpin2002 a dit:


> Bonjour suis novice et mon mac est  imac 17" intel core2 duo 2 2Ghz 1g de memoire OS 10.4 donc tiger je crois
> Est-il possible d'installer un os leopard 10.5 a la place ou une mise a jour en 10.5.
> Si oui y a t'il un tuto car je suis vraiment nul dans ce domaine car je viens de passer du pc au mac.
> Si non pourquoi?
> ...


Pour installer Leopard il te faut te procurer la version boîte universelle à 129 ou 199, en installation multiposte au sein d'un même foyer

Ta machine devrait l'accepter allègrement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2009)

pinpin2002 a dit:


> Si oui y a t'il un tuto car je suis vraiment nul dans ce domaine car je viens de passer du pc au mac.



http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#INSTALLER dans un site à explorer quand on débute sur Mac.


----------



## pinpin2002 (28 Janvier 2009)

Eh bien quel reactivité, merci mille fois pour vos réponse ​


----------



## royeryannick (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum pour mon problème, j'ai voulu installer xp sur mon mac et cela ne fonctionne pas g juste le disk dur windows qui s'affiche et quand je click dessus g un ecran noir avec un tiret qui clignote ki apparait.
Cela n'est malheureusement pas mon plus gros probleme je n'arrive plus a retourner sur mac je crois ke j'ai formater mon disk dur et kn je veu reinstaller leopard il me trouve pas de disk dur ou l'installer, je suis perdu aidez moi svp.


----------



## cinematos (3 Février 2009)

Hello, j'avais une simple question à propos de mon macbook!!!
J'ai perdu mes "préférences système" et je voudrais donc réinstaller Mac Os X sur mon macbook.
Seulement j'ai peur de perdre toutes mes données (documents, etc, ...).
Puis-je mettre le CD 1 en redémarant et en maintenant la touche C en toute sécurité?
Vais-je perdre mes données? 


Merci d'avance ...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2009)

Archiver et installer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2009)

cinematos a dit:


> J'ai perdu mes "préférences système" et je voudrais donc réinstaller Mac Os X sur mon macbook.



Tu les as mises à la Corbeille, que tu as vidée ? Et tu n'as rien perdu d'autre ?

Tu peux ne réinstaller que Préférences Système en te servant du logiciel Pacifist.
Ou tu peux réinstaller tout ton OS X en démarrant avec la touche C et en choisissant ensuite l'option "Archiver et Installer" (qui te met au chaud toutes tes données perso dans un dossier "Previous System").

En tout cas, achète-toi vite un Disque Dur Externe, pour sauvegarder tes données !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2009)

royeryannick a dit:


> j'ai formater mon disk dur et kn je veu reinstaller leopard il me trouve pas de disk dur ou l'installer



Si tu as formaté pour Windows, tu as effacé la partition Mac : il faut que tu repartes de zéro (DVD d'install > Barre des menus > Utilitaire de Disque > Effacer  en Mac OS étendu).
Sauf officine spécialisée (très coûteuse), tu as perdu tes données personnelles Mac (si tu en avais déjà, et que tu n'as pas sauvegardé).
En reformatant avec le DVD, tu vas perdre aussi tes données Windows. 

En résumé, formater efface.


----------



## cinematos (3 Février 2009)

Merci pour les supers conseils!!
Au fait j'ai (sans faire exprès) effacer mes préférences système!!! donc j'ai le fameux problème du point d'intérrogation sur mon icône.
Je vais donc essayer de télécharger ce programme!! Quoique, je voudrais bien réinstaller Mac Os X!!
Pas facile comme choix ^^  En tout cas, je vais tout stocker sur un DD externe, c'est plus prudent!

Merci....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2009)

cinematos a dit:


> le fameux problème du point d'intérrogation sur mon icône.



Archive et installe, plutôt.


----------



## cinematos (4 Février 2009)

Hello!! juste pour te remercier car j'ai réussi à installer mes préférences système grâce au programme Pacifist.
Merci encore pour tes bons conseils.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2009)

Bien ! Tu n'es pas toujours maladroit, alors !


----------



## stef84 (4 Février 2009)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous.
Voilà ma question : je viens d'acquérir le dvd de leopard mais le superdrive de mon imac vient de me lâcher  (du moins il ne lit que certains dvd). Est-il possible d'installer leopard à partir d'un disque dur externe ? ou d'un lecteur/graveur dvd externe ? Cette dernière soluce m'a été soufflée par l'assistance apple mais ils ne savent pas si ça marche. Bien évidement j'ai regardé pour faire réparer le superdrive mais quand on m'a annoncé le tarif :hein:.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
@+
Stef84


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2009)

Si tu disposes d'un lecteur DVD externe et d'un disque dur, tu pourras alors créer une partition sur ce dernier pour installer Leopard (regarde ce fil).


----------



## stef84 (4 Février 2009)

Re
Merci pour la rapidité et pour ce formidable fil. Je n'ai pas de lecteur dvd externe mais j'ai mon powerbookg4 qui lui lit le dvd de leopard. J'ai également un dd externe firewire, donc y a plus qu'à ! Je m'y colle de suite. 
Merci encore.
Stef


----------



## stef84 (4 Février 2009)

CA MARCHE :love::love::love::love:

Vraiment un grand merci. 

@+
Stef


----------



## Nitiel (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence au moment de l'installation pour le formatage du disque dur entre HFS+ journalier et HFS+ journalier sensible à la case ? lequel choisir ? et pourquoi ? 

je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2009)

Ce n'est pas journalier mais journalisé : le système tient un journal de bord de toutes les opérations demandées sur le système de fichiers et note celles complétées. Pratique pour redémarrer rapidement après un plantage.

Quant à la casse : par défaut, les systèmes UNIX (Linux compris) viennent tous avec un système de fichier sensible à la casse, contrairement à Ouinedoze (FATxx et NTFS) ou Mac OS (les anciens comme OS X). La sensibilité à la casse fait que les fichiers _brol.txt_ et _Brol.txt_ sont deux fichiers différents. 

En unixien, j'ai été passablement surpris de voir qu'OS X n'est par défaut pas sensible à la casse (c'est sûrement dû au passé) même si ça peut avoir un côté pratique ; mais ça ajoute des incongruités dans le Terminal. Mais il faut bien voir que le système, jusqu'à Tiger, pouvait connaître des défaillances sur un système de fichier sensible à la casse : du coup je n'ai même pas tenté pour Leopard ... 
De surcroît, certaines applications (d'Adobe par exemple) semblent ne pas fonctionner correctement non plus dans ces conditions.

Bref, sagement, on choisit HFS+ journalisé 

PS : à noter que si Apple utilise un jour ZFS, ils le proposeront sans doute _case-insensitive_ par défaut.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à la casse : par défaut, les systèmes UNIX (Linux compris) viennent tous avec un système de fichier sensible à la casse, contrairement à Ouinedoze (FATxx et NTFS) ou Mac OS (les anciens comme OS X).



En résumé, la partition doit être formatée sensible à la casse uniquement si on veut des ennuis sous OS X et Ouinedoze, ou si on veut installer un Système Unix-Linux : c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Nitiel (7 Février 2009)

merci

Donc le seule problème sous leopard, c'est les applicationw qui ne supporte pas ce format, il y en à beaucoup ?
je n'utilise pas les suites de adobe.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> merci
> 
> il y en à beaucoup ?



Beaucoup moins que ce que laissent penser leurs Informations ou leur description en ligne

= charge la dernière version, et essaie-la : elle fonctionnera souvent (quand bien même elle n'était donnée que pour Tiger), et parfois sans avoir besoin de Rosetta (pour les softs présentés for PPC only). 

Bon, l'idéal est quand même de faire à chaque fois l'inventaire d'installation (avec fseventer ou Uninstaller) pour pouvoir désinstaller proprement si ça foire (ce qui m'est arrivé avec RCDefaultApp qui m'a planté un autre PrefPane sur mon unibody).


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2009)

Disons que lorsqu'on sait que les applications d'Adobe ne sont pas absolument au point ...

En fait; j'ai essayé avec Tiger et c'est Tiger lui-même qui avait quelques hoquets et les utilitaires de clonage avec.

Sous Ouinedoze, on n'a de toutes façons pas le choix : pas de sensibilité à la casse.

Sous Linux j'ai dû avoir une seule fois des problèmes de compilation, aisément réglés.
A mon avis cette question ne peut intéresser que le spécialiste donc le commun des utilisateurs ne devrait pas y faire attention (c'est toute la pratique du Mac, ça).


----------



## Nitiel (8 Février 2009)

D'accord, donc vous me conseillez de choisir l'option sensible à la case ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> D'accord, donc vous me conseillez de choisir l'option sensible à la case ?


Que nenni


----------



## Nitiel (9 Février 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Que nenni


 
:mouais::hein: 

"Que nenni" ? en français ?

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> :mouais::hein:
> 
> "Que nenni" ? en français ?
> 
> merci


Google est ton ami Que nenni


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> "Que nenni" ? en français ?


En français du 21e siècle : non 

ou comme je le suggérais plus haut :





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> la partition doit être formatée sensible à la casse uniquement si on veut des ennuis sous OS X et Ouinedoze



_Edit : j'ai encore oublié d'aller à la page suivante en lisant les nouveaux messages&#8230;_


----------



## Nitiel (9 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que lorsqu'on sait que les applications d'Adobe ne sont pas absolument au point ...
> 
> En fait; j'ai essayé avec Tiger et c'est Tiger lui-même qui avait quelques hoquets et les utilitaires de clonage avec.
> 
> ...





Dos Jones a dit:


> Que nenni&#8230;





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ou comme je le suggérais plus haut :
> 
> _Edit : j'ai encore oublié d'aller à la page suivante en lisant les nouveaux messages&#8230;_



Je ne sais plus quoi pensez...

bompi a l'aire OK pour sensible à la case
Dos Jones et FrançoisMacG n'on l'aire PAS OK pour sensible à la case


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quoi pensez...
> 
> bompi a l'aire OK pour sensible à la case
> Dos Jones et FrançoisMacG n'on l'aire PAS OK pour sensible à la case


Relis bien les mess de Bompi cela concerne plutôt les systèmes Lunix en tant qu'expert qu'il est mais pas OSX&#8230;

Donc pas de sensibilité à la casse pour le pékin moyen&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quoi pensez...
> 
> bompi a l'aire OK pour sensible à la case
> Dos Jones et FrançoisMacG n'on l'aire PAS OK pour sensible à la case



Bompi nous faisait part de son expérience sous les divers Systèmes pour nous dissuader (nous qui n'y connaissons à peu près rien) de tenter le coup.

= Oublie et évite le format sensible à la casse sous OS X.

On a déjà des problèmes avec les fautes de frappe et la ponctuation,
alors si on rajoute la sensibilité à la casse, rien n'ira plus !


----------



## Nitiel (9 Février 2009)

merci 

je vais garder le standard, mais la fonction sensible à la case m'aurais bien était utile quand même. 

Les développeurs pourrait faire un effort


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2009)

François a raison : je déconseille


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> merci
> 
> la fonction sensible à la case m'aurais bien était utile quand même.



Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Nitiel (10 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> François a raison : je déconseille



Avec ton raisonnement j'avais compris le contraire, l'utilisateur lambda pouvais l'activer après c'est juste au professionnel de s'adapter.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour quoi faire ?



Pour une meilleur organisation de mes fichier avec spotlight.


----------



## lesudenforce (12 Février 2009)

Je viens d'acquérir (en occasion) un macbook (achat de départ octobre 2008) avec leopard 10.5.2 (je crois) installé et dvd 1 et 2 fournit. Hier soir après un bug avec boot camp (mon xp était pourri) j'ai voulu tout réinstallé pour repartir à zéro (installation après avoir effacé celui en cours). Cela fait 3 fois que le dvd 1 redémarre après les installations et là il redémarre encore.
Il parait que cela serait du à la présence de boot camp quand j'ai partitionné le dd. Maintenant puis-je encore installé windows xp sp2 ou alors quelqu'un connait-il la procédure pour repartir à zéro niveau dd (sans être partitionné) du moins est-ce possible ?
En ce moment l'écran est tout blanc. Peut-être puis-je partir sur mac os et pouvoir récupérer l'assistant bootcamp mais vu que j'ai voulu réinstallé cela marchera-t-il ? comment le faire ?

Merci de vos réponses car là je me sens perdu ...


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2009)

Erreur de post.


----------



## lesudenforce (12 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Erreur de post.



Où dois-je aller alors ?? :rose:


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2009)

Non, c'est moi qui me suis trompé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2009)

lesudenforce a dit:


> Peut-être puis-je partir sur mac os et pouvoir récupérer l'assistant bootcamp mais vu que j'ai voulu réinstallé cela marchera-t-il ? comment le faire ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses car là je me sens perdu ...



Divoli et moi sommes perdus aussi : tu sembles vouloir réinstaller Bootcamp, et tu es dans le sujet "installation de Leopard".

Les deux façons d'effacer proprement une partition Bootcamp sont à ma connaissance :
- l'Assistant Bootcamp de la partition OS X 10.5 du Mac Intel
- le DVD d'install (Barre des Menus>Utilitaires).


----------



## zouz95 (13 Février 2009)

bonjour

Pour commencer, je suis désolé de vous faire répéter
Je suis nouvel utilisateur d'osx depuis 6 mois et je voudrais faire une reinstale maintenant que je connais un peu mieux le systeme. Les debuts on été un peu douloureux, pour l'installation et la desinstallation des applis par exemple, et je crois que mon systeme y a laisse quelques plumes.

Apres avoir parcouru le forum en long en large et en travers, je crois que je suis perdu et que j'ai trop d'infos.
Pourriez vous m'expliqué clairement les etapes a suivres?
Par exemple, pour sauvegarder ma musique, je dois sauvegarde le fichier Itunes library ou le dossier itunes en entier ( itunes library, itunes music, itunes genius ect )?
Pareil pour ifoto?
Comment ne pas perdre mon carnet d'adress, mon ical?
Si je veux sauvegarde des logiciels, quels fichier je dois mettre sur mon dd externe?
J'ai cru comprendre que tous cela ce trouve dans ma maison, alors comment sauvegardé ma maison sur mon dd externe?

Voila je suis vraiment désoler de reposé la question mais c'est vrai que je suis perdu et que j'ai peur de perdre mes données perso

Merci d'avance

cyrille


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2009)

zouz95 a dit:


> comment sauvegardé ma maison sur mon dd externe?



Si ta maison fait moins de 4,2 Go, tu peux la graver sur un DVD : tu glisses l'icone de ta maison sur l'icone du DVD vierge, tu ouvres le DVD et tu graves.
Plus gros, je ferais un clone avec le gratuiciel Carbon Copy Cloner : il permet de choisir quels éléments vont être sauvegardés sur le DDE, et ensuite de les remettre en place (restaurer) facilement.

Mail = dossier Mail dans Maison>Bibliothèque.
Signets de Safari (sauvegardés par Safari >Barre des menus > Fichier > Exporter des signets) = Bookmarks.plist du dossier Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari.
Carnet d'Adresses (sauvegardé par CdA>Barre des menus>Fichier>Exporter>Archivage) = AddressBok.data dans Maison>Bibliothèque>ApplicationSupport.
Musique iTunes = le dossier iTunes en entier.
Photos iPhoto = le fichier iPhotoLibrary.
Les mots de passe = le dossier Keychains dans Maison>Bibliothèque, et com.apple.keychainaccess.plist dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences.
iCal = le dossier dans Maison>Bibliothèque>ApplicationSupport.

J'en oublie, mais si tu sauvegardes toute ta Maison, tu retrouveras ce qui te manquerait.

Pour remettre en place à partir du DVD, ouvre les dossiers et importe les fichiers sauvegardés : une fenêtre te demandera si c'est bien ce que tu veux faire = accepte, et les fichiers sauvegardés prendront la place des réinstallés (ils les écraseront).


----------



## zouz95 (13 Février 2009)

merci pour tes réponses

Encore quelques questions avant de me lancer.
Avec carbon copy, est ce que je peux prendre toute la maison? si oui comment? Car la il me propose simplement le disc de mon mac en entier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2009)

Dans la fenêtre _Eléments à copier_, tu décoches ce que tu ne veux pas cloner !


----------



## zedoctor46 (18 Février 2009)

Salut la compagnie..

Purée 62 pages... j'ai pas pu toutes les lire lol

Bon, j'ai une question simple. Je suis sous Macbook pro Intel 2.16 avec 2Go de ram. Je suis sous tiger et on m'a offert Leopard pour mon anniv'.

J'ai un disque dur externe USB et mes 2 CD fournis avec la machine (achetée neuve)

Ma question: Comment dois-je procéder pour conserver mes documents et mes applications (les préférences système, pas grave, je les referais) et les remettre dans la machine une fois que j'aurai installé Leopard..?

je précise que j'ai jamais formaté le système.

Si jamais vous avez un lien vers un tuto, ou quoi, je prends..

Merci pour votre aide

++
Cédric


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2009)

zedoctor46 a dit:


> Salut la compagnie..
> 
> Purée 62 pages... j'ai pas pu toutes les lire lol
> 
> ...



Il y a plusieurs possibilités.

Déjà, étant sur Tiger, tu peux te servir de ton DD externe pour effectuer une sauvegarde démarrable de ta partition OS X. Comme cela, tu as une sécurité par la suite, avec la possibilité de revenir sur Tiger et sur tout ton environnement tel qu'il était avant de passer sur Leopard.

Ensuite, faire une liste de tes applications, et pour chacune d'entre elles, regarder sur le site de l'éditeur si elle est compatible Leopard  (et si oui, sous quelle condition; maj gratuite / payante). Le faire à l'avance évite d'être mis au pied du mur.

Puis, concernant l'installation de Leopard, deux solutions;
- Une installation au propre ("clean install"), "Effacer et installer", ce qui implique de tout reprendre de zéro: reformater le DD, installer Leopard, réinstaller tes applications, faire les mises à jour, réimporter tes documents manuellement.
- Une installation sans formattage, "Archiver et installer", ce qui fera que tu retrouvera tous tes documents, certains réglages seront peut-être à refaire, peut-être certaines applications devront être réinstallées...

La deuxième possibilité est moins "prise de tête", et met forcément moins de temps à effectuer. A toi de voir...



*Va tout lire là:*

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer

Choisis entre l'option 1 (_installation complète avec initialisation préalable du disque dur_) et la 3 (_installation par la méthode "archive et installe"_).

Evite l'option 2 (_installation par mise à niveau_),  trop problématique. J'ai préféré ne pas en parler.


----------



## madrigual (19 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Frôlerai je l'hors sujet en comparant Tiger à Léopard sur ce post ?
Un macbook (2.16GHz/intel/1.6 Go) pro qui tourne niquel sous Tiger et un nouvel Imac 24"(2008) sous Léo qui régulièrement plante (petite plantade) sur Bluetooth, avec le finder, Text edit et qui paraît aller moins vite....
Alors, suis je la bille du mois ou es ce avéré que Léopard est plus tacheté que Tiger ?
Ne fallait il pas t'acheté Léo ?
Merci de vos point de vue.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Février 2009)

madrigual a dit:


> suis je la bille du mois ou es ce avéré que Léopard est plus tacheté que Tiger ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre : juste une Réparation ou une maintenance à faire, ou un logiciel (ou deux) à mettre à jour, ou un plugin (ou autre) à éliminer.
Au pire, une Archiv&Reinstall à faire. 

En ne faisant que mentionner une barrette RAM inadaptée. :mouais:


----------



## madrigual (19 Février 2009)

Merci François, je vais voir tout cela de plus prés.
Pas compris la "barrette RAM" ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Février 2009)

madrigual a dit:


> Pas compris la "barrette RAM" ?



Je pensais à une barrette RAM d'origine mal clipsée ou déficiente,
ou à l'ajout de barrettes douteuses
= ça rend un Mac instable dans tous les coins.

= au moins aller voir dans Informations Système > Mémoire,
et peut-être ajouter un Apple Hardware Test ou un MemTest ? :mouais:

Bonne soirée à toi aussi.


----------



## tintinetmilou (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas ! ;
depuis mon mon macbook leopard, j'ai formaté et partitionné mon mini DD firewire pour pouvoir mettre en
1/ une petite partition avec leopard au cas où (pr pouvoir démarrer d'ici)
2/ une partition Time Machine
3/ une petite partition en plus pour transport fichier éventuel

j'ai commencé avec les dvd l'installation sur partition 1/.
je l'ai fait en mettant le dvd et en cliquant sur installation de mac osx puis choisissant comme destination le 1/, et non _en démarrant_ à partir du dvd.. Mais j'ai lu depuis qu'il fallait faire en démarrant du dvd (touche c)? (je ne sais pas, c'est un peu flou !)

Il m'a signifié qu'il installait au bon endroit, puis j'ai tremblé en voyant la séquence de démarrage tout comme à la premiere install sur mon macbook jusqu'au moment des questions traditionnelles genre paramétrage d'un nouveau compte, j'ai donc cru qu'il avait tt effacé dessus, du coup j'ai éteint forcé et débranché le DD. Soulagement car tout semble là sur le macbook. 
Est-ce que c'est bon ou pas? Dois-je reinstaller _en démarrant à partir du dvd_? (je ne comprends pas la différence entre les deux méthodes et je ne trouve pas la bonne procédure..... (tout le monde à l'air de savoir le faire !)
Précision, sur 1/ il semble bien y avoir OS X (moins l'utilisateur!).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> j'ai commencé avec les dvd l'installation sur partition 1/.
> je l'ai fait en mettant le dvd et en cliquant sur installation de mac osx puis choisissant comme destination le 1/, et non _en démarrant_ à partir du dvd.. Mais j'ai lu depuis qu'il fallait faire en démarrant du dvd (touche c)? (je ne sais pas, c'est un peu flou !)
> 
> Précision, sur 1/ il semble bien y avoir OS X (moins l'utilisateur!).



On doit démarrer du DVD pour installer sur le Mac 
et on peut installer à partir de son Finder sur une partition externe

= l'installation ne s'applique que sur un Volume différent de celui à partir duquel elle est lancée : il faut le DVD pour le Disque Interne, et le DVD ou le Mac pour un disque externe. 


Essaie de démarrer à partir de 1/ : tant mieux si tu peux finir ton installation, 
sinon recommence tout !


----------



## tintinetmilou (17 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On doit démarrer du DVD pour installer sur le Mac
> et on peut installer à partir de son Finder sur une partition externe



Mmmh ok merci. Marrant comme je n'ai trouvé cette info nulle part. La touche C, partout !!



> = l'installation ne s'applique que sur un Volume différent de celui à partir duquel elle est lancée : il faut le DVD pour le Disque Interne, et le DVD ou le Mac pour un disque externe.


D'accord, au moins c'est clair là....
Donc ce n'est pas une erreur ce que j'ai fait, le résultat est le même...!?



> Essaie de démarrer à partir de 1/ : tant mieux si tu peux finir ton installation,
> sinon recommence tout !


Je ne risque rien, pr mon install macbook "interne", à essayer de démarrer sur le disque dur externe donc? Malgré la séquence de bienvenue et tout le toutim? Parce que je sens qu'il va me demander un nom d'utilisateur et tout et tout !!
(arrêtez le lancer de chaussures !!) (Merci)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> Mmmh ok merci. Marrant comme je n'ai trouvé cette info nulle part. La touche C, partout !!



D'habitude, ou on clone son Mac sur un DDE, ou on "copie" son DVD d'install sur un DDE, ou on fait les deux : j'ai fait les deux.
Rares sont ceux qui lancent OSXInstall.pkg directement à partir de leur Finder pour l'appliquer sur un DDE : je ne l'ai lu qu'une ou deux fois.

L'installation est la même à partir du DVD ou à partir du Bureau : le boot sur le DDE ne mettra pas en danger ton Mac, mais tu devras créer un Compte si tu persistes dans la voie que tu as commencé d'emprunter


----------



## tintinetmilou (18 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'habitude, ou on clone son Mac sur un DDE, ou on "copie" son DVD d'install sur un DDE, ou on fait les deux : j'ai fait les deux.



Je crois que je dois me repencher sur cette question : quel est l'intérêt de "copier" son dvd d'install sur un dde? 
(Cloner mon mac, je n'en ai pas l'intention, je compte utiliser Time Machine.) 
Moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est de disposer d'une partition de démarrage autre, au cas où; je crois bien que c'est recommandé, pour réparer le cas échéant... (ou alors j'ai rien compris !)



> Rares sont ceux qui lancent OSXInstall.pkg directement à partir de leur Finder pour l'appliquer sur un DDE : je ne l'ai lu qu'une ou deux fois.
> 
> L'installation est la même à partir du DVD ou à partir du Bureau : le boot sur le DDE ne mettra pas en danger ton Mac, mais tu devras créer un Compte si tu persistes dans la voie que tu as commencé d'emprunter


Pourquoi cette manière est-elle rare?
Je vais essayer de démarrer a partir du DD, pour voir ce qui se passera ! Merci encore.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> Je crois que je dois me repencher sur cette question : quel est l'intérêt de "copier" son dvd d'install sur un dde?
> (Cloner mon mac, je n'en ai pas l'intention, je compte utiliser Time Machine.)
> Moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est de disposer d'une partition de démarrage autre, au cas où; je crois bien que c'est recommandé, pour réparer le cas échéant... (ou alors j'ai rien compris !)
> 
> ...



Faire un clone, c'est copier toutes les données du Mac : on sauvegarde, et on peut réparer avec Utilitaire de Disque ou un logiciel tiers. Et on peut ne cloner que certaines applications quand on veut faire léger.
"Copier" le DVD d'install, c'est sauvegarder son DVD, et pouvoir accéder à tous les utilitaires Apple (réparation-modification de mots de passe-reset des ACL-Terminal-Infos Système-restauration TimeMachine).
Installer un OS X sur un DDE en plus du Mac, c'est faire un doublon : il faut créer un Compte et paramétrer l'accès internet-mail.


----------



## tintinetmilou (22 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Faire un clone, c'est copier toutes les données du Mac : on sauvegarde, et on peut réparer avec Utilitaire de Disque ou un logiciel tiers. Et on peut ne cloner que certaines applications quand on veut faire léger.
> "Copier" le DVD d'install, c'est sauvegarder son DVD, et pouvoir accéder à tous les utilitaires Apple (réparation-modification de mots de passe-reset des ACL-Terminal-Infos Système-restauration TimeMachine).
> Installer un OS X sur un DDE en plus du Mac, c'est faire un doublon : il faut créer un Compte et paramétrer l'accès internet-mail.



FrancoisMacG, un petit lien (ou deux trois lignes) pour m'expliquer tout ça ?
Mon intérêt est juste la prévention basique: de pouvoir anticiper un pb du macbook, d'installer (ou pas?) le système sur un disque externe en cas de pb (pour éventuellement réparer ou travailler. Si je comprends bien l'intérêt de copier le dvd d'install c'est si le lecteur dvd de l'ordinateur a un pb ? (parce que sinon, le dvd, je l'ai! )
En fait juste savoir quelles sont en fait les quelques opérations "normales" de prévention à réaliser? Juste cloner le dvd sur une partition d'un disque dur externe?
(je me sers de time machine donc je ne parle pas ici des données type documents mails etc, mais bien du systeme et de la "machine"!) 
MERCI beaucoup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mars 2009)

L'idéal, c'est d'avoir :
- le DVD d'install qui va bien = réparer, réinstaller
- une sauvegarde TM de (presque) tout l'OS = sauvegarder régulièrement
- un clone bootable = réparer, sauvegarder, réinstaller
- une "copie" du DVD d'install sur un DDE = sauvegarder le dvd, démarrer plus vite, éviter d'abimer le dvd
- une sauvegarde de ses données perso les plus précieuses sur des DVD-R.

Après, chacun fait selon sa sensibilité, ses lectures, ses mésaventures, ses croyances, sa confiance,


----------



## tintinetmilou (23 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'idéal, c'est d'avoir :
> - le DVD d'install qui va bien = réparer, réinstaller
> - une sauvegarde TM de (presque) tout l'OS = sauvegarder régulièrement
> - un clone bootable = réparer, sauvegarder, réinstaller
> ...



Ok merci, tout est ok sauf le point 3 ("avoir un clone bootable") qui décidément m'échappe. J'ai cherché ds la faq de macosx et j'ai pas trouvé. j'ai l'impression que c'est un point essentiel et j'aimerais savoir le faire..!
j'ai trouvé ça mais je suis pas sûr:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/faq-...our-installer-rapidement-mac-os-x-208119.html
?? c'est pas ça hein? (un petit lien peut-être..?)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> ("avoir un clone bootable") qui décidément m'échappe.



Cloner, c'est recopier les fichiers visibles,  et les fichiers invisibles (et donc ceux du Système OS X),
et ça se fait avec un logiciel dédié : j'utilise avec bonheur Carbon Copy Cloner, d'autres préfèrent Super Duper, voire Utilitaire de Disque.


Je te précise que "copier" le DVD d'install sur un DDE, c'est en fait le cloner,
et ça se fait effectivement avec Utilitaire de Disque : on crée une image-disque du DVD sur le Mac, avant de la Restaurer sur le DDE (c'est le tutoriel que tu as trouvé).


----------



## tintinetmilou (25 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cloner, c'est recopier les fichiers visibles,  et les fichiers invisibles (et donc ceux du Système OS X),
> et ça se fait avec un logiciel dédié : j'utilise avec bonheur Carbon Copy Cloner, d'autres préfèrent Super Duper, voire Utilitaire de Disque.



vu que c'est "léopard pour les nuls" je récidive sans complexe! 
Merci pour tes précisions.
En revanche j'ai téléchargé et je me suis penché sur CCC. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une aide en français, car quand on entre dans les détails mon anglais me lache bien vite. J'ai lu pas mal de posts sur CCC mais rien qui ne me le rende très clair. 
Dans mon cas, vu que je laisse Time Machine faire les sauvegardes de mon mac, je suppose que cela ne serve à rien que je clone la totalité de mon ordi. 
D'autant que j'ai prévu de faire cela sur un disque dur où la partition que je compte dédier à mon clone bootable n'est dotée que de 20go (Ms pr un système "de secours" cela devrait suffire?)
J'ai donc testé en utilisant l'option Sauvegarde incrémentale des élements sélectionés.
_(l'option "copie rapide de ts les fichiers" m'était interdite (DD ext. "pas adapté au volume source et destination choisi") je suppose en raison de la taille du DD Externe)_
Et j'ai lancé l'affaire en déselectionnant ma petite maison. C'est correct?
Et est-ce que j'aurais pas dû peut-être sélectionner un mini-partie ou certains élements de ma maison, pour les histoires de session, utilisateur, etc???? Que se passe-t-il si je démarre sur ce clone bootable en terme de session??

(Autre point: puis-je faire la copie clone du dvd d'install sur cette même partition? (pas une bonne idée je pressens?)
Merci encore  !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> J'ai donc testé en utilisant l'option Sauvegarde incrémentale des élements sélectionés.
> Et j'ai lancé l'affaire en déselectionnant ma petite maison. C'est correct?
> Et est-ce que j'aurais pas dû peut-être sélectionner un mini-partie ou certains élements de ma maison, pour les histoires de session, utilisateur, etc???? Que se passe-t-il si je démarre sur ce clone bootable en terme de session??
> 
> (Autre point: puis-je faire la copie clone du dvd d'install sur cette même partition? (pas une bonne idée je pressens?)



En Sauvegarde incrémentale, tu aurais dû désélectionner dans Applications et Utilisateurs (Maison) tout ce qui est personnel (applications que tu as téléchargées ou achetées, photos, musique, movies, ) : s'il n'y a plus de Maison, il n'y a plus de serrure pour ouvrir la porte ! :rateau:
Et pour dégraisser encore plus, tu peux vider les Caches (avec un logiciel qui s'appelle Onyx : fais une recherche sur le Forum) avant de cloner.

La copie clone du DVD doit avoir sa propre partition, bien sûr.


Ton vrai problème est dans les 150  que tu ne veux pas débourser pour l'achat d'un DDE de taille correcte


----------



## tintinetmilou (26 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En Sauvegarde incrémentale, tu aurais dû désélectionner dans Applications et Utilisateurs (Maison) tout ce qui est personnel (applications que tu as téléchargées ou achetées, photos, musique, movies, ) : s'il n'y a plus de Maison, il n'y a plus de serrure pour ouvrir la porte ! :rateau:
> Et pour dégraisser encore plus, tu peux vider les Caches (avec un logiciel qui s'appelle Onyx : fais une recherche sur le Forum) avant de cloner.
> 
> La copie clone du DVD doit avoir sa propre partition, bien sûr.
> ...



Ben non le pire tu vas rire c'est que j'en ai un "gros" de 750 qui ferait l'affaire quoiqu'il m'a l'air un peu fragile, faut juste que j'ai le courage de le réorganiser, il est plein de rushes vidéo! Mais je trouvais pratique de faire une "jolie" sauvegarde sur mon 2.5" (j'adore ces mini disques durs (sans alim en plus).
Merci pour toutes tes réponses, génial.. Je vais refaire l'opération CCC en désélectionnant logiquement les documents perso et applis. Et petit nettoyage onyx en sus bonne idée.. Grâce à toi je suis moins bête....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> (j'adore ces mini disques durs (sans alim en plus).



Méfie-toi : certains miniDDE sans alim refusent de booter le Mac, car leur alim est trop faible&#8230;


----------



## tintinetmilou (26 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Méfie-toi : certains miniDDE sans alim refusent de booter le Mac, car leur alim est trop faible



mmh... voilà une nouvelle donnée intéressante...! Et que se passe-t-il s'il "refuse" ???


----------



## spiderfish (26 Mars 2009)

bonjour a tous j'ai un petit (enfin tout est relatif) 
je suis sur imac 10.4.11 tiger et j' envisageais d' installer leopard  et( a ma grand surprise ) 
après avoir choisis la langue d' installation le l' assistance me dit qu' elle ne détecte pas mac os x !!!!  (je précise que je n'ai même pas eu le choix du type d' installation (clean ect)juste après le scan de mon Disc le problème impossible donc de  procéder a un clean avec l'installation .
j' ai bien eseiler de ré- installer l'os de base (10.4.10) mais le problème reste le même alors ma question serrais que penser que je devrais faire faire un back up manuel (clone) et eseiler de l'installer ensuite ou ...jecoute vo proposition merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> mmh... voilà une nouvelle donnée intéressante...! Et que se passe-t-il s'il "refuse" ???



Tu es obligé d'acheter un autre DDE !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2009)

spiderfish a dit:


> bonjour a tous j'ai un petit (enfin tout est relatif)
> je suis sur imac 10.4.11 tiger et j' envisageais d' installer leopard  et( a ma grand surprise )
> après avoir choisis la langue d' installation le l' assistance me dit qu' elle ne détecte pas mac os x !!!!  (je précise que je n'ai même pas eu le choix du type d' installation (clean ect)juste après le scan de mon Disc le problème impossible donc de  procéder a un clean avec l'installation .
> j' ai bien eseiler de ré- installer l'os de base (10.4.10) mais le problème reste le même alors ma question serrais que penser que je devrais faire faire un back up manuel (clone) et eseiler de l'installer ensuite ou ...jecoute vo proposition merci d'avance



Tu DOIS sauvegarder tes données avant de tenter quelque installation que ce soit. 


Pour résoudre ton problème, commence par aller dans la barre des menus (après le choix de la langue) dans Utilitaires > Utilitaire de Disque, et par Réparer le Disque de ton iMac. 

Ensuite, réessaie ton installation, et patiente quelques minutes pour voir apparaître ton iMac (la vérification de l'état de fsck que conseille mon lien n'est pas utile puisque tu auras déjà réparé le Disque, et donc réalisé un fsck sans le savoir).


----------



## tintinetmilou (26 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es obligé d'acheter un autre DDE !



nan j'en ai d'autres en réserve!! 
Mais le petit io' me semble plus fiable que les gros (lacie et surtout macway!) et transportable et tout !
bon je vais quand même passer l'épreuve de la touche option pour voir ce qui se passe ! je te tiens au courant !
(et bon courage à spiderfish)


----------



## tintinetmilou (27 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Méfie-toi : certains miniDDE sans alim refusent de booter le Mac, car leur alim est trop faible



Bonne intuition FrancoisMacG... !
Bon j'ai testé et... tout est bizarre... Ton avis?:
Effectivement il a pas voulu démarrer, il m'a fait mariner, j'ai dû forcer l'extinction.
J'ai redémarré, et maintenant.... comment dire... :
Les fichiers que j'avais ne sont plus sur le bureau. Si j'ouvre une fenetre finder, sur la gauche ds les colonnes, tout est en confusion, dans "emplacements": 
-bureau est vide, 
ma maison est presque vide (bibliotheque que j'avais clonée, 'norma'l j'imagine), bureau vide, musique, itunes vide)
-documents c'est ok (que je n'avais pas clonés), 
-musique, plus rien, 
-images et 
-séquences, y a tout ! 
Si je passe par "appareils" (au-dessus), Macintosh HD/users/moi/, je retrouve tout, mais il y a la plus grande confusion ds la fenêtre de gauche, bref je sais pas si je suis clair, mais c'est assez bizarre...
Je vais redémarrer sans le DD externe. En espérant que tout rentre dans l'ordre !!! Basta ! à suivre.


----------



## tintinetmilou (27 Mars 2009)

bon apparemment le redémarrage a arrangé les choses..

je suppose que c'est normal, mais avant le redémarrage, qd j'ai voulu (avant de redémarrer) éjecter le DD externe, il voulait pas. Bon à la réflexion c'est sûrement logique! (par contre je pouvais éjecter Macintosh HD, ce que je n'ai pas fait !)
Je remarque que l'historique Firefox n'a pas pris en compte le fait que j'ai posté le msg au dessus.... (j'en déduis que ca doit être dans l'historique du firefox de mon "autre-même" (?) maison du DD externe...) 
Je m'emmêle qd même pas mal les pinceaux avec ce truc..... entre ces deux disques et deux maisons au même nom. 
Bon de toute façon c'est pas "bootable" donc je vais oublier ! et chercher à comprendre ou un méthode pas à pas !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> avant le redémarrage, qd j'ai voulu (avant de redémarrer) éjecter le DD externe, il voulait pas. Bon à la réflexion c'est sûrement logique! (par contre je pouvais éjecter Macintosh HD, ce que je n'ai pas fait !)



A ce moment-là, tu démarrais du clone, et ton Mac était vu comme un volume externe.




tintinetmilou a dit:


> Bon j'ai testé et... tout est bizarre... Ton avis?



J'ai l'impression ou que tu as oublié de cloner un ou deux fichiers essentiels (tu as pu exclure ce qu'il ne fallait pas), ou que faire son premier clone en incrémental n'est pas une bonne idée&#8230;


----------



## tintinetmilou (27 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A ce moment-là, tu démarrais du clone, et ton Mac était vu comme un volume externe.



oui , mais alors pourquoi les dossiers itunes de la colonne gauche d'une fenêtre-finder étaient à zéro (enfin là, on comprend) alors que séquences, documents, j'avais tout? un peu étrange qd même... 



> J'ai l'impression ou que tu as oublié de cloner un ou deux fichiers essentiels (tu as pu exclure ce qu'il ne fallait pas), ou que faire son premier clone en incrémental n'est pas une bonne idée


Franchement je vois pas ce que j'aurais oublié car j'ai exclu uniquement les docs persos, musiques, photos et séquences persos.... J'avais sélectionné tout le reste, bibliothèque etc...
Peut-être ta deuxième hypothèse (clone incrémental?)
En tout cas tu avais bien vu pour le boot sur le DD non alimenté...

Je réessayerai sur mon gros disque dur.


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Avril 2009)

Bon je viens raconter ma ptite expérience avec Léopard que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière sur ebay (neuf sous blister, 50%), je l'ai installé mardi.

Après avoir commencé à lire tout ce topic (j'ai du tenir une 15aine de pages), avoir longtemps penché pour l'option geek, puis l'option 3 (archive / installe ou je sais plus quoi), j'avais finalement choisi l'option 1, upgrade de base, car je suis foncièrement paresseux.

Donc après mise à jour complète de mon clone sur DD externe via Super Duper, je me lance moi aussi, hohoho. Et là, surprise, au moment de choisir le support (donc le DD interne de mon iMac blanc 02/2007), ben il me dit NIET, pas possible de choisir cette option sur ce suport, il faut formater... ça commence fort, je lance l'utilitaire de disque depuis le menu de l'installeur, je vérifie tout (pas de pbm), je répare les droits, bien entendu ça change rien...

Bon, résigné, vers 23h00 je lance le bousin, je trouve pas où désactiver la vérification du DVD (boulet), il met un temps infini, je sais même plus vers quelle heure l'installe se lance et il part pour l'option hardcore geek bien malgré moi, dépité je vais me coucher en me disant que je vais en avoir pour des jours avant de tout refaire mon environnemnet aux ptits oignons... Vers 1h00 il se met à gueuler (volume remis à 50%, cool) avec sa vidéo de promo, franchement quel intérêt ce truc,  je cours à l'ordi, bon ça tombe bien car il pose des questions. 

Et là il dit : import des données perso. Je dis bon ok, je risquer rien, je lui montre mon DD externe, il y a une 10aine de cases à cocher, je prends tout et c'est parti. Et là je vais me recoucher, vu que visiblement il en a pour des heures.

Et le matin, avant d'aller bosser, comment dire, l'hallu totale : IL A TOUT REMIS COMME AVANT, toutes mes applis, tous mes paramètres, toutes mes données, le compte de ma femme et celui de mes gamins. 

Et ça marche, je suis sous Léo, option hardcore geek fan, plus option paresseux ++ pour le même prix !! Alors là Apple, je dis chapeau, que dis-je, couronne !!! :king:

Très peu d'applis on merdé, j'ai du réinstaller boinc, j'ai du faire du ménage car comme  je réorganise mon dossier applications en sous-dossiers thématique (j'ai bien quand c'est bien rangé dans l'ordi), forcément j'avais toutes les vieilles dans mes sous-dossiers et les nouvelles au dessus, mais ça c'était rien.

Et depuis mercredi je paufine mais globalement, ben ça m'a impressioné.


Sinon en ce qui concerne Léo, heu, ça a l'air bien hein, j'ai pas eu trop le temps en fait 

Bon, un peu: TimeMachine adopté,  exit SuperDuper, Space adopté (mais les touches ctrl-flèches qui marchaient au début, ben là elle marchent plus, flemme de rebooter pour le moment), heu le machin de preview j'arrive pas à l'utiliser, les piles dans le dock, ouaih bon je mettais déjà des dossiers dans le dock hein, et je préfère l'affichage sous forme de liste alors... bon surtout j'ai pu mettre à jour des softs qui n'étaient pas compatible 10.4, et ça c'est bien 

Voila pis sinon j'ai aussi pris iLife 09 sur ebay (pas cher non plus), aucun problème l'install et la récup de la grosse bibliothèque iphoto, mais pas eu le temps de creuser.

(ah si un truc qui a merdé dans la récup des données en automatique : le user partagé n'avait pas été copié du tout, vive les doigts)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> TimeMachine adopté,  exit SuperDuper



Là, tu pars sur une jambe, et il vaut mieux avoir les deux&#8230;



Jerome_C a dit:


> heu le machin de preview j'arrive pas à l'utiliser



Quickview-Coup d'&#339;il : l'Aide de Leopard est bien faite&#8230; et la barre d'espace aussi.


----------



## tintinetmilou (4 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quickview-Coup d'il : l'Aide de Leopard est bien faite et la barre d'espace aussi.


n'empêche que moi j'en suis pas tout à fait satisfait (même si c'est pratique ds certains cas) :
avant je pouvais avoir tout de suite les petites vignettes aperçu (type QT) et naviguer dedans (je manipule pas mal de petites vidéos) sans passer par Quickview, barre d'espace, etc. Tandis que maintenant le petit aperçu lui-même n'est plus "naviguable" avec la barre de progression en-dessous (j'ai cherché à l'activer/retrouver mais nada).

Sinon une question à FrançoisMacG car je ne trouve pas la réponse:
sans vouloir aucunement jouer l'apprenti sorcier, j'ai cru lire qq part un jour (pas moyen de retrouver où evidemment!) qu'en activant l'utilisateur root je rendais mes données inviolables (en tout cas très sécurisées) sans le mot de passe (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le mdp admin, suffit de booter d'ailleurs ou un truc ds le genre..). 
Cela pourrait être pratique ds certaines situations précises pour sécuriser, je voudrais savoir si tu confirmes et ton avis? (si oui, peut-on utiliser le même mdp que le mdp admin ou bien ça va lui emmêler les pinceaux??) (Je répète qu'il ne s'agirait que de l'activer à certains moments, sans vouloir spécialement mettre les mains dedans !!)
Merci encore une fois d'avance.


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Avril 2009)

Ah oui, bien la barre d'espace !

Pour time machine le problème c'est le volume : mon DD interne mon externe sont de 500 Go théoriques, en pratique si j'enlève la taille de ma partition bootcamp - que j'utilise jamais, je fais tout en virtualisation, faudrait que je la vire en fait - il me reste 435 Go utile sur chaque, et sur le DD interne j'ai 214 Go utilisé, donc clone SD + backup TM ben ça tient pas.

Ce que j'avais fait les premiers jours c'est que j'avais exclu les répertoires appli / biblio / systèmes dans les options TM et j'avais supprimé la partie utilisateurs gérés par SD sur le DD externe, puis finalement j'ai laissé que le répertoire système sur le DD (toujours Tiger, mais je me demande s'il marcherait tout seul) et enlevé les exclusions de TM, laissant tout faire à TM côté backup (l'idée étant de virer ce répertoire système qui reste complètement sous peu quand je serai certain que tout va bien côté Léo, ce qui est imminent en fait).

Mais ce que tu me dis en fait c'est que ça ne fait pas la même chose ? par exemple je ne pourrais pas booter sur le DD externe avec le backup fait par TM ? dans ce cas qu'elle est la solution ? (non, pas "acheter un autre DD ou un plus gros") ne faire cloner par SD qu'une seule partie (par ex système / applications) et le reste par TM (bibliothèque / utilisateurs) ?


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> Sinon une question à FrançoisMacG car je ne trouve pas la réponse:
> sans vouloir aucunement jouer l'apprenti sorcier, j'ai cru lire qq part un jour (pas moyen de retrouver où evidemment!) qu'en activant l'utilisateur root je rendais mes données inviolables (en tout cas très sécurisées) sans le mot de passe (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le mdp admin, suffit de booter d'ailleurs ou un truc ds le genre..).
> Cela pourrait être pratique ds certaines situations précises pour sécuriser, je voudrais savoir si tu confirmes et ton avis? (si oui, peut-on utiliser le même mdp que le mdp admin ou bien ça va lui emmêler les pinceaux??) (Je répète qu'il ne s'agirait que de l'activer à certains moments, sans vouloir spécialement mettre les mains dedans !!)
> Merci encore une fois d'avance.


Je ne sais pas où tu as lu ça mais ça me paraît n'importe quoi. À oublier.


----------



## tintinetmilou (5 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas où tu as lu ça mais ça me paraît n'importe quoi. À oublier.



Ok merci. Se pourrait-il que j'ai confondu avec *mot de passe du programme interne* ? 
Est-il recommandé en ces cas là, pr une meilleure protection ?


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Avril 2009)

Je suis intéressé par vos lumières (cf. mon précédent post) sur l'usage de Time Machine par rapport à un Super Duper, et de l'intérêt (et la possibilité) de mixer les deux sur un même support externe, question de place.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> Ok merci. Se pourrait-il que j'ai confondu avec *mot de passe du programme interne* ?
> Est-il recommandé en ces cas là, pr une meilleure protection ?


C'est toujours ça de pris. Même si, finalement, il est possible de le remettre à zéro. Et il est toujours possible de désosser une machine pour en extraire le disque ...

Le mieux reste le chiffrage ; par exemple avec une image disque chiffrée.



Jerome_C a dit:


> Je suis intéressé par vos lumières (cf. mon précédent post) sur l'usage de Time Machine par rapport à un Super Duper, et de l'intérêt (et la possibilité) de mixer les deux sur un même support externe, question de place.


Le plus simple, pour éviter les soucis, est de partitionner en deux : une partition pour chaque usage.


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Avril 2009)

Heu, ok, mais bon ça répond pas à ma question : Time Machine ne remplace pas Super Duper ? pourquoi ? j'ai quoi avec l'un que je n'ai pas avec l'autre ? 

Pour le moment j'ai l'impression que TM est "mieux" que SD puisque j'ai tout cet historique qui se purge de lui même (sauf les mensuelles c'est ça ?). Ce que je n'aurais pas ce serait la capacité de booter sur le DD externe si je n'y mets que les sauvegardes de TM, c'est ça ? et si c'est le cas, il faudrait continuer à utiliser SD, et configurer TM pour sauver le répertoire utilisateur et SD la partie système ? et dans ce cas où "mettre" la partie bibliothèque ? dans TM ou SD ? et Applications ? 


Sinon j'ai 2 soucis : 

- je viens de réaliser avec le Finder prend en permanence 50% de CPU d'un code, ça varie mais c'est une moyenne, alors que je ne fais rien de spécial. Après tout fermé mes applis ouvertes une à une pour voir si c'était pas un effet de bord d'une autre appli, rien. J'ai redémaré mais pareil. L'usage mémoire reste stable pourtant, il varie en permanence, mais de façon très légère, un peu plus puis un peu moins et au final ça reste dans le même Mo de mémoire. Ca me faisait pas du tout ça sous Tiger... et ça dérange beaucoup mon boinc qui perd plein de CPU !

- Space : il perd la position des fenêtre, j'avais tout bien rangé selon mes gouts dans les 4 environnements mais suite au redémarrage tout revient dans la 1ère. Je crois pas que je vais m'amuser à tout remettre à chaque fois (je redémarre  pas souvent, en général le soir je le mets en veille, mais ça m'arrive)


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2009)

La différence entre les outils de clonages et TM a déjà été décrite en long et en large plein de fois (et sans aucun doute dans le fil dédié à TM).
Pour répondre à ta question, tu peux très bien chercher un peu, comme ceci par exemple.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Avril 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> - Space : il perd la position des fenêtre, j'avais tout bien rangé selon mes gouts dans les 4 environnements mais suite au redémarrage tout revient dans la 1ère. Je crois pas que je vais m'amuser à tout remettre à chaque fois (je redémarre  pas souvent, en général le soir je le mets en veille, mais ça m'arrive)



Essaie de mettre le fichier _com.apple.dock.plist_ (que tu trouveras dans _Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences_) sur le Bureau, et de relancer ta session : si Spaces redevient stable, tu pourras le mettre à la Corbeille.


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Avril 2009)

Merci, je regarderai ça dès que serai de nouveau devant la bête (que malheureusement je ne peux pas apporter au bureau  ).

Personne a d'idée sur mon histoire de Finder qui compute tout seul (j'ai vérifié : ce matin c'était pareil) ? 

Et mes questionnements sur une bonne stratégie de backup mixant (ou pas) Time Machine et Super Duper (clonage) ? dois-je le poster à un autre endroit du forum ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Avril 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Personne a d'idée sur mon histoire de Finder qui compute tout seul (j'ai vérifié : ce matin c'était pareil) ?



Ouvre un nouveau sujet ! 



Jerome_C a dit:


> Et mes questionnements sur une bonne stratégie de backup mixant (ou pas) Time Machine et Super Duper (clonage) ? dois-je le poster à un autre endroit du forum ?



Fais une Recherche sur le Forum


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ouvre un nouveau sujet !


Done.



> Fais une Recherche sur le Forum&#8230;


Tu parles de ce sujet de 42 pages épinglé en haut ??

Bon j'ai déterré un topic ou j'ai raconté ma petite histoire


----------



## PreTexte (22 Avril 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai un Power Mac G5 2x2 (2 disques de 160Go et 1 serveur Lacie 500Go)

Tout s'est toujours magnifiquement bien passé sous Tiger.
J'ai acheté Léopard et souhaite l'installer avant la mise à jour de mes applications (Adobe CS4).
J'ai pris toutes les précautions d'usage: formatage du disque cible et "Carbon Copy"
du disque principal vers ladite cible avant linstallation de Léopard, vérification de la la mise à jour du firmware (5.1.8f7).

Le processus dinstallation sest normalement terminé et le redémarrage a bien débuté mais na au final rien donné sinon un écran tout bleu sans suite !
Jai donc tenté un redémarrage toujours rien !

Jai alors redémarré sur mon disque initial (Tiger) puis reformaté (avec mise à zéro) le disque cible et recommencé linstallation de Léopard.
Elle sest interrompue en cours de processus avec un message laconique, selon lequel linstallation na pu être complète pour des raisons décriture impossible sur le disque cible !

Je ne sais comment poursuivre

Merci de vos conseils avisés


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2009)

Tu as bien reformaté en Mac OS étendu-HFS+ ?
Quel type d'installation essaies-tu de faire (Effacer et Installer, ou Mettre à niveau) ?
As-tu essayé de Réparer le Disque avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install (après le choix de la langue, Barre des Menus > Utilitaires) ?


----------



## PreTexte (22 Avril 2009)

Tu as bien reformaté en Mac OS étendu-HFS+ ?
> oui, du MAC OS étendu (journalisé)

Quel type d'installation essaies-tu de faire (Effacer et Installer, ou Mettre à niveau) ?
> J'ai tenté les 2 options (le DVD 10.5.6 est une version complète)

As-tu essayé de Réparer le Disque avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install (après le choix de la langue, Barre des Menus > Utilitaires) ?
> Oui

> Je viens de même de recevoir une info-diagnostic qui parait claire: vu qu'au redémarrage je n'ai obtenu qu'un écran (magnifiquement) bleu et rien de plus, cela pourrait très certainement bien être un problème de disque dur défectueux (le mien à bientôt 4 ans et je cours de ce pas en acheter un autre)

Affaire à suivre donc !
Merci


----------



## tintinetmilou (23 Avril 2009)

L'apprentissage des basiques continue...

J'ai réalisé la copie de mon dvd de leopard tel qu'il est indiqué ici par macinside :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/faq-...our-installer-rapidement-mac-os-x-208119.html
(à vrai dire je l'ai fait mais l'utilité de la manoeuvre m'échappe quelque peu !  )
Bon j'ai compris que c'est au cas où le dvd aurait un pb; mais dans ce cas l'image-disque crée elle-même sur mon bureau devrait suffire ?
Pourquoi le tutorial ne suggère-t-il pas de procéder pr le disque 2 (applications install) ??

Une interrogation : est-il d'une quelconque utilité de le restaurer aussi sur mon disque dur interne principal, et non plus sur un dd externe ? 

Bref je vois que chaque manip' génère de nouvelles questions !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2009)

Démarrer d'un DDE est bien plus rapide que de démarrer d'un DVD.
On dispose ainsi d'un moyen d'installer sur un Mac sans lecteur de DVD valide.
Et surtout on y utilise le contenu du DVD d'install pour ses utilitaires (Utilitaire de Disque, Terminal, Reset de mot de passe ou d'ACL, &#8230, car on ne peut le faire qu'en ayant démarré d'un autre Volume que celui qu'on répare.

J'ai répété la man&#339;uvre pour le DVD n°2 : j'ai ainsi une sauvegarde, mais elle n'est pas bootable.

C'est plus clair pour toi ? 


J'ai oublié quelque chose ?


----------



## tintinetmilou (23 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Démarrer d'un DDE est bien plus rapide que de démarrer d'un DVD.
> On dispose ainsi d'un moyen d'installer sur un Mac sans lecteur de DVD valide.
> Et surtout on y utilise le contenu du DVD d'install pour ses utilitaires (Utilitaire de Disque, Terminal, Reset de mot de passe ou d'ACL, ), car on ne peut le faire qu'en ayant démarré d'un autre Volume que celui qu'on répare.
> 
> ...



Non je te remercie je pense que c'est clair ! (à part sur l'utilité de le faire aussi sur le disque principal, sur une partition séparée ?)
je vais copier le dvd 2 itou.
le brouillard se désépaissit !, je pourrais peut-être même répondre à des questions aussi un de ces quatre !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Avril 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> l'utilité de le faire aussi sur le disque principal, sur une partition séparée ?



On peut, si on aime les complications = c'est bien plus simple de créer une partition dédiée sur un DDE que d'ajouter tout exprès une partition sur son Disque Interne.


----------



## PreTexte (25 Avril 2009)

Le problème que j'ai rencontré (ci-desosus) a finalement pu être résolu par l'extinction totale (physiquement débranché) du MAC pendant qlq minutes afin d'effacer la SMU (unité de gestion du système). L'installation de Léopard mais également la migration de l'ensemble de mes applications (et non seulement les applics Apple) a été intégrale.

Cool, non ?
____________________


PreTexte a dit:


> Tu as bien reformaté en Mac OS étendu-HFS+ ?
> > oui, du MAC OS étendu (journalisé)
> 
> Quel type d'installation essaies-tu de faire (Effacer et Installer, ou Mettre à niveau) ?
> ...


----------



## tintinetmilou (26 Avril 2009)

A propos de l'utilisation du "mot de passe de programme interne"...:

1 visiblement il faut faire cela en démarrant du dvd. 
Mais puis-je installer le petit utilitaire dans mon ordinateur (si je décide de l'activer ou le désactiver, selon mon humeur), 
et si oui comment? juste le glisser depuis le dvd et puis l'ouvrir normalement depuis mon propre système?

2 comment cela se comporte-t-il par rapport au mot de passe admin?? puis-je utiliser le même (en faisant attention au qwerty bien sûr). Cela ne va pas lui poser de problème?, sont-ils (in)dépendants l'un de l'autre?

3 est-ce que ça complique tout ou est un peu casse-gueule, ou pas ? 

merci !


----------



## NeOs89 (29 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais recevoir mon macbook unibody aujourd'hui, et je compte le réinstaller tout de suite.

J'ai bien lu tout ce qu'il faut faire. J'ai encore une question :

Au niveau des logiciels pré-installé : ilife 09, ils vont être réinstaller lors de l'installation de mac os x ? il faut les réinstaller après ? Pour la licence, comment ca se passe ?

Merci pour vos réponses. Il ne me manque plus que ca avant que je face ma réinstallation.


----------



## tintinetmilou (29 Avril 2009)

NeOs89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais recevoir mon macbook unibody aujourd'hui, et je compte le réinstaller tout de suite.
> Au niveau des logiciels pré-installé : ilife 09, ils vont être réinstaller lors de l'installation de mac os x ? il faut les réinstaller après ? Pour la licence, comment ca se passe ?



Si je me souviens bien, avec le premier dvd tu choisis l'installation que tu veux (par exple ds options, éventuellement désactiver les packs de langues ou pilotes d'imprimante superflus, et les applications d'ilife que tu ne veux pas) et à un moment l'installation te demande de mettre le deuxième dvd...). Il me semble que c'était comme ça...? (ou alors tout était ds le premier dvd...?) En tout cas c'est vraiment facile, et si moi je dis ça..!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2009)

A la fin de la réinstallation personnalisée d'OS X avec le premier DVD, le lancement du second DVD est réclamé, pour installer iLife, et, si je me souviens bien, il n'y a plus de licence avec les nouveaux DVD iLife (= ça se fait tout seul).


----------



## NeOs89 (29 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. Macbook reçu, je réinstalle à 17 heures !


----------



## tintinetmilou (8 Mai 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Démarrer d'un DDE est bien plus rapide que de démarrer d'un DVD.
> On dispose ainsi d'un moyen d'installer sur un Mac sans lecteur de DVD valide.
> Et surtout on y utilise le contenu du DVD d'install pour ses utilitaires (Utilitaire de Disque, Terminal, Reset de mot de passe ou d'ACL, )
> 
> C'est plus clair pour toi ?



j'ai essayé (pour voir!) de démarrer du DDE où j'avais restauré la copie de mon dvd d'install, et il me propose d'installer mac os x directement.. Je ne vois pas la possibilité d'utiliser les utilitaires, de démarrer à partir du "dvd" etc...? Où donc me suis-je trompé??



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai oublié quelque chose ?


 oui, de répondre à mes deux petites questions sur l'EFI:

1 visiblement il faut faire cela en démarrant du dvd. 
Mais puis-je installer le petit utilitaire dans mon ordinateur (si je décide de l'activer ou le désactiver, selon mon humeur), 
et si oui comment? juste le glisser depuis le dvd et puis l'ouvrir normalement depuis mon propre système? Ou bien où puis-je le trouver sur le site d'apple ?? (il y en a plusieurs, et mon mac est récent !)

2 comment cela se comporte-t-il par rapport au mot de passe admin?? puis-je utiliser le même (en faisant attention au qwerty bien sûr). Cela ne va pas lui poser de problème?, sont-ils (in)dépendants l'un de l'autre?

M  E  R  C  I  !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> j'ai essayé (pour voir!) de démarrer du DDE où j'avais restauré la copie de mon dvd d'install, et il me propose d'installer mac os x directement.. Je ne vois pas la possibilité d'utiliser les utilitaires, de démarrer à partir du "dvd" etc...? Où donc me suis-je trompé??


Après le choix de la langue, tu n'es pas allé dans la Barre des Menus (au-dessus de la fenêtre qui propose l'installation) à la rubrique _ Utilitaires_. 


tintinetmilou a dit:


> mes deux petites questions sur l'EFI


Le mot de passe EFI empêche de démarrer le Mac autrement qu'en passant par lui : c'est une protection contre le vol matériel du Mac.
Deux articles d'Apple à son sujet : 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1352?viewlocale=fr_FR

Prévoir 8 caractères au moins, et (peut-être encore maintenant) éviter la lettre U dans ce mot de passe.


----------



## tintinetmilou (9 Mai 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le mot de passe EFI empêche de démarrer le Mac autrement qu'en passant par lui : c'est une protection contre le vol matériel du Mac.
> Deux articles d'Apple à son sujet :
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1352?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...



Merci j'avais compris et lu tout cela, c'est surtout que je me demandais si je pouvais installer carrément l'application sur mon mac, ce qui est plus commode !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mai 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> je me demandais si je pouvais installer carrément l'application sur mon mac, ce qui est plus commode !



Tu peux la copier sur ton Mac à partir du DVD d'installation (dans Applications > Utilitaires) : Apple y invite.


----------



## tintinetmilou (11 Mai 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux la copier sur ton Mac à partir du DVD d'installation (dans Applications > Utilitaires) : Apple y invite.



je suis bête ou quoi??
impossible à trouver :
* sur le disque: pas trouvé, y compris en faisant 'afficher le contenu du paquet' (il n'y a pas de répertoires "Applications/Utilitaires" sur mon dvd.. (?) (il y a "installation mac os x", "dvd or cd sharing setup", "installations facultatives" et "instructions")
* en démarrant depuis le cd, je peux "lancer" le programme qui va déterminer le mot de passe du programme interne, pas copier l'application !!! en tt cas j'ai pas vu comment !

(je ne comprends pas qu'il n'y ait rien dans ... l'aide mac !!)

désolé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------




tintinetmilou a dit:


> je suis bête ou quoi??
> impossible à trouver :
> * sur le disque: pas trouvé, y compris en faisant 'afficher le contenu du paquet' (il n'y a pas de répertoires "Applications/Utilitaires" sur mon dvd.. (?) (il y a "installation mac os x", "dvd or cd sharing setup", "installations facultatives" et "instructions")
> * en démarrant depuis le cd, je peux "lancer" le programme qui va déterminer le mot de passe du programme interne, pas copier l'application !!! en tt cas j'ai pas vu comment !
> ...



bon j'ai trouvé ça sur un autre forum mac en tapant quelques mots clés sur internet:

_Ah oui, ils sont sympas chez Apple : le dossier est bien là comme prévu, mais caché :-/
Donc dans le Finder, ouvre le DVD, puis menu "Aller" > "Aller au dossier", tape "Applications", and boom_

évidemment je pouvais pas deviner.
du coup je l'ai copié, ainsi que l'utilitaire "Réinitialisation de mot de passe", j'imagine qu'ils forment une paire ! 
Bingo reste plus qu'à trouver le mdp qu'on n'oublie pas (et qui marche en qw) !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mai 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> _Ah oui, ils sont sympas chez Apple : le dossier est bien là comme prévu, mais caché :-/
> Donc dans le Finder, ouvre le DVD, puis menu "Aller" > "Aller au dossier", tape "Applications", and boom_
> 
> évidemment je pouvais pas deviner.
> du coup je l'ai copié, ainsi que l'utilitaire "Réinitialisation de mot de passe", j'imagine qu'ils forment une paire !



On trouve aussi le dossier Applications en affichant les fichiers invisibles (avec Onyx, par exemple) du DVD d'install. 

L'Utilitaire de réinitialisation du mot de passe est plutôt destiné à réinitialiser le mot de passe des Comptes : il ne devrait pas servir à grand chose dans ta session !


----------



## tintinetmilou (11 Mai 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On trouve aussi le dossier Applications en affichant les fichiers invisibles (avec Onyx, par exemple) du DVD d'install.



oui c'était pas trop compliqué, c'est juste de deviner qu'il y en ait !



> L'Utilitaire de réinitialisation du mot de passe est plutôt destiné à réinitialiser le mot de passe des Comptes : il ne devrait pas servir à grand chose dans ta session !



Ok, merci per tutti !!!


----------



## JONYBLAZ (26 Mai 2009)

bonjour a tous 
moi j'ai une question c'est quoi la difference entre ilife 09 liver avec le mac alu et celui q'on trouve en magasin ??


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2009)

Il n'y en a pas.

C'est en vente en boite pour les gens ne souhaitant pas acheter un nouvel ordi chaque années


----------



## yoyo69330 (4 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai racheté un imac G5 qui est sous Panther. A la maison j'ai déjà un mac book avec Léopard. Est ce que je peux installer Léopard sur le G5 avec les Cds d'install du mac book? 
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2009)

yoyo69330 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai racheté un imac G5 qui est sous Panther. A la maison j'ai déjà un mac book avec Léopard. Est ce que je peux installer Léopard sur le G5 avec les Cds d'install du mac book?
> Merci


NON !!!


----------



## yoyo69330 (4 Juin 2009)

Ok merci. 
Comment se fait-il que ce ne soit pas possible? C'est pas le meme système d'exploitation?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2009)

yoyo69330 a dit:


> Ok merci.
> Comment se fait-il que ce ne soit pas possible? C'est pas le meme système d'exploitation?


Si mais l'installation d'un DVD lié à une machine n'est possible que sur cette machine ou une autre de mêmes caractéristiques Un peu comme les versions OEM de Windows

Sur ce, cela doit bien faire environ 10 000 fois qu'on l'a dit et redit :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sur ce, cela doit bien faire environ 10 000 fois qu'on l'a dit et redit :mouais:


Comme pour les virus, les messages de réparation des autorisations de disque, les logiciels de bureautique....

Mais bon, ce n'est pas de notre faute s'il y en a qui ne savent pas chercher une information (fonction intégrée à ce forum) avant de poser une question. :sleep:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> les messages de réparation des autorisations de disque, ....



Les dernières mises à jour QT et iTunes en ont encore augmenté le nombre : prévoir 10000 fois de plus ?


----------



## claud (5 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

Sur un mac intel possédant donc déjà un leopard à jour peut-on via bootcamp (c'est à dire sur une partition créé avec l'assistant bootcamp) installer un deuxième leopard et donc au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche Alt choisir la partition leopard sur laquelle on veut travailler ?

Merci bien

(il n'y aurait bien évidemment pas de windows via bootcamp)


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2009)

Qu'est-ce que Bootcamp vient faire dans cette histoire, au juste ?


----------



## claud (6 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que Bootcamp vient faire dans cette histoire, au juste ?


Bootcamp permet de partitionner le DD interne du mac sans toucher à l'actuel leopard qui se trouve sur le mac.

Si je boote sur un DVD leopard et utilise Utilitaire de disque pour partitionner (GUID,2 partitions,mac os étendu journalisé) je perds le leopard actuel.

À moins que l'on puisse alors partitionner "à chaud" et se procurer ainsi une seconde partition sur laquelle on installera un second leopard (avec un dualboot) (le premier leopard étant intact) ?

Quand on avait Tiger sur un mac intel comment faisait-on pour avoir sur le mac un dualboot avec leopard ? Et quand sortira Snow Leopard si l'on veut sans toucher à son leopard sur lequel on travaillera alors depuis 2 ans installer SL en dualboot comment fera -t-on ?

J'ai déjà installé windows via bootcamp, c'est un jeu d'enfant. D'où mon idée (peut-être naïve) d'utiliser bootcamp pour avoir un dualboot avec un deuxième mac os sans toucer au premier.


----------



## claud (6 Juin 2009)

Et à noter que j'ai aussi partitionné avec bootcamp (mais avec en plus rEfit) pour installer un dualboot avec ubuntu ; donc ma question n'est pas inepte.Peut-on partitionner avec l'assistant bootcamp (ce qui est très simple)(avec ou sans rEfit ?) pour installer un dualboot mac os + mac os ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2009)

Si tu ne veux installer que des OS X, nul besoin de Bootcamp, l'utilitaire de disque suffit (c'était ça, le sens de ma réaction). Il permet de redimensionner les partitions "à chaud" comme tu dis.

Cela étant, il faut bien voir que c'est une méthode risquée, comme à chaque fois que l'on touche au partitionnement d'un disque.


----------



## todofirst (9 Juin 2009)

Petite question : 
à 29$ est-ce seulement une mise à jour ? 
Si je dois restaurer mon "iMac 2009", il me faudra d'abord utiliser "leopard" et ensuite "snow leopard" ?
Par contre la version à 129 $ est le système complet ?

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Petite question :
> à 29$ est-ce seulement une mise à jour ?
> Si je dois restaurer mon "iMac 2009", il me faudra d'abord utiliser "leopard" et ensuite "snow leopard" ?
> Par contre la version à 129 $ est le système complet ?
> ...


A ce prix là faut pas croire au père Noël 

Ce sera une MAJ d'un Léopard pré-installé comme Apple sait le faire

La version générique à 129 est la version standard mais n'incluant pas iLife


----------



## pluginbabe (9 Juin 2009)

bonjour a tous.

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac. Ma machine est actuellement sour Tiger, il s'agit d'un PowerMacG5 2x2 4Go de RAM. J'ai acheté aujourd'hui d'occasion 2 DVD de léopard 10.5.2.

Pour partir d'un systeme sain (mon activité principale est la MAO par Logic8), j'ai offert à ma machine un nouveau disque dur afin d'y installer mon nouvel OS.

Cpendant, lors des le debut de l'install, Une fenetre me dit qu'il n'est pas possible de continuer... 

Avez vous une solution, ou qq conseils ? merci d'avance.

ps : encore une fois je suis tout nouveau sur mac donc je ne connais pas les combines de base (et oui... quité Windaube, pour passer sur Ubuntu, et finalement acheter un Mac...)


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2009)

pluginbabe a dit:


> bonjour a tous.
> 
> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac. Ma machine est actuellement sour Tiger, il s'agit d'un PowerMacG5 2x2 4Go de RAM. J'ai acheté aujourd'hui d'occasion 2 DVD de léopard 10.5.2.
> 
> ...



La "combine de base" c'est "vendre des DVD gris à un pauvre newb qui ne connaît rien au Mac". Désolé, tu t'es fait arnaquer. 

Un DVD de Leopard pour ta machine, c'est la jolie boîte qu'on trouve dans le commerce, vendue aussi en pack avec iLife'09 et iWork'09 pour à peine plus cher.

Ce que tu as, puisque tu parles de deux DVD et que le message du système nous est familier, ce sont des DVD liés à une machine, en plus une Intel, et donc aucun chance de fonctionner sur un PPC.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2009)

pluginbabe a dit:


> bonjour a tous.
> 
> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac. Ma machine est actuellement sour Tiger, il s'agit d'un PowerMacG5 2x2 4Go de RAM. *J'ai acheté aujourd'hui d'occasion 2 DVD de léopard 10.5.2*.
> 
> ...


Si ce sont des DVDs gris (dédiés à une machine) tu l'as dans le baba :mouais:


----------



## pluginbabe (9 Juin 2009)

en effet... ce sont des DVD gris... 

et merde... bon,me voila avec ca sur les bras... je suis vert.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2009)

pluginbabe a dit:


> en effet... ce sont des DVD gris...
> 
> et merde... bon,me voila avec ca sur les bras... je suis vert.


Les modèles pour lesquels ils sont prévus doit-être indiqué sur le DVD

Va voir ton/tes vendeur(s) avec tes potes de l'équipe de Base Ball si tu veux retrouver ton argent


----------



## Filex (11 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous !
DVD gris ou pas gris, je suis pas sur que le pb soit là.
J'ai aussi un souci d'install de Léopard, avec un DVD d'install tout ce qu'il y a de plus clean : même message que pour Pluginbabe.
Le pb ne réside-t-il pas dans la version de Léopard ? Mon DVD d'install comporte OS X 10.5.6 et actuellement mon PPC Imac G5 est sous 10.4.11... N'y a-t-il pas une install de la 10.5.1 a effectuer avant de passer à une version ultérieure (comme ça c'est déjà vu par le passé quand on voulait passer de OS 7 à OS 9, il fallait d'abord installer la 8, ce qui, dans ce cas, paraissait évident...).
Soit dit en passant, aussi, que l'appartenance du DVD à un type de machine n'est pas tout à fait exact. Mon DVD stipule une install possible sur Intel et PPC G4 et G5...

Cela se pourrait-il donc ou bien me gourge-je total !!!

Bien à vous...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

Filex a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> DVD gris ou pas gris, je suis pas sur que le pb soit là.
> J'ai aussi un souci d'install de Léopard, avec un DVD d'install tout ce qu'il y a de plus clean : même message que pour Pluginbabe.
> Le pb ne réside-t-il pas dans la version de Léopard ? Mon DVD d'install comporte OS X 10.5.6 et actuellement mon PPC Imac G5 est sous 10.4.11... N'y a-t-il pas une install de la 10.5.1 a effectuer avant de passer à une version ultérieure (comme ça c'est déjà vu par le passé quand on voulait passer de OS 7 à OS 9, il fallait d'abord installer la 8, ce qui, dans ce cas, paraissait évident...).
> ...


Tu nous racontes quoi toi ? :mouais:

Les DVD gris sont liés aux machines avec lesquels ils sont vendu. POINT !

Si tu as un DVD de Leopard du commerce et que son installation ne peut s'effectuer sur une machine pourtant théoriquement compatible et un disque correctement formaté, il faut changer ce DVD qui doit être défectueux.

Inutile de chercher midi à quatorze heures.


----------



## Filex (12 Juin 2009)

So sorry !! Je suis un peu long à la comprenette !! De plus, j'ai un peu lu de traviole tout ce qui précédait...
Merci qd même !


----------



## Maxxime (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a tous, je suis étdiant en design événementiel et j'aurais besoins de vos lumière. j'ai récupéré a mon université des tours power Mac G4 silver qui allé jeter. j'ai sauté sur l'occation d'en récuperer 1 puisque ,je possede un Macbook pro 10,5 depuis 2ans. 
Le probleme le voici !! 

le power mac G4 Silver est sous version 10.3.9 avec processeur 733 MHz PowerPC G4 de 704 Mo SDRAM, et a ma grande surprise il ne lis pas mon CD Léopard d'installation ?? Est-il trop vieux ? 

c'est dommage il y a toute la suite Adobe dessus, logiciel video et 3D !!!!
 je voudrais bien installer des chose deu mais la version est trop juste, et je suis bloqué ( pas de itunes vesion8  )

merci de bien vouloir m'aidé !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2009)

Maxxime a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, je suis étdiant en design événementiel et j'aurais besoins de vos lumière. j'ai récupéré a mon université des tours power Mac G4 silver qui allé jeter. j'ai sauté sur l'occation d'en récuperer 1 puisque ,je possede un Macbook pro 10,5 depuis 2ans.
> Le probleme le voici !!
> 
> le power mac G4 Silver est sous version 10.3.9 avec processeur 733 MHz PowerPC G4 de 704 Mo SDRAM, *et a ma grande surprise il ne lis pas mon CD Léopard d'installation ??* Est-il trop vieux ?
> ...


C'est normal le DVD d'une machine ne peut servir sur une autre&#8230; Pas faute de l'avoir ressassé ici&#8230; :mouais:

Voir à le faire évoluer, mais il te faudra un système générique (DVD noirs) installable sur toutes machines&#8230;

On en trouve d'occase sur eBay mais si c'est pas un générique oubli&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2009)

En plus, 733 Mhz, c'est en deçà du minimum vital pour Leopard.

Rechercher plutôt Tiger.


----------



## winter2j (18 Juin 2009)

à mon tour !:mouais:
Bnjour à tous
je travail sur Power mac Ga
400Mhz, 1 G° SDRAM
16 GO sur disque dur
avec systeme Tiger OSX 10 4 11

J'ai acheté la max box set pour passer en Leopard 10 5 6 
je rentre le CD d'installation
et impossible de redemarrer sur le CD d'installation 
voila l'ecran que j'obtiens voir l'image

qui peut m'aider Merci d'avance je suis paumé


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

400 Mhz...

Relis bien les spécifications pour Leopard sur la boîte... 

Sinon, un bien beau Kernel Panic. Félicitations.


----------



## winter2j (18 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 400 Mhz...
> 
> Relis bien les spécifications pour Leopard sur la boîte...
> 
> Sinon, un bien beau Kernel Panic. Félicitations.



Merci pour l'info
Arff! ouais !! merci pour l'info c'est effectivement  noté 867 Mhz mini :love:
tu sais si ça peut se modifier sur le G4 ?
c'est quoi un Kernel panic tu connais ?


----------



## diazbifr (18 Juin 2009)

slt cher membres j'ai un grand probleme enfait le disque dur de mon mac est gatté donc j'avais un disque sur un pc que j'ai inserer dans mon mac sauf que j'ai un point ? et l'icon mac qui defile je sais pas comment booter sur le cd pour une installation et j'aimerai savoir s'il ya des procedure a faire pour la copatibilité de mon disque avec le mac
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juin 2009)

Booter : appuyer sur la touche C ou la touche Alt au booing de Démarrage.

Procédure : choisir la langue ; à la page suivante, aller dans la barre des menus (en haut de la fenêtre) > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de Disque, et Partitionner le Disque en 1 partition HFS+ Journalisé, et en Schéma ou Carte de Partition Apple (PPC) ou GUID (Intel).


----------



## massilde (1 Juillet 2009)

bonjour! ma "réponse" n'a aucun rapport avec ce que tu as marqué.. en fait j'ai pas lu la conversation, j'cherchais juste le message le plus récent pour avoir une chance d'avoir une réponse plus rapide.. bref!
j'me présente j'ss une noob et j'aimerais savoir si je peux mettre la version leopard sur mon mac OS X 10.4.11? Est ce possible?

merci de répondre le plus vite possible c assez urgent ^^


----------



## mac-fan (2 Juillet 2009)

si je formate mon leopard je vais tu avoir droit a snow leopard a 29$ 
ou snow leopard est disponible a 29$ juste en mise a jour


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2009)

29 $ (US) pour la MAJ, oui. Mais je n'ai pas compris la première proposition.


----------



## MechanteCerise (27 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

Je viens de m'offrir le MAC OS 10.5.6 à la Fnac car mon Imac (en 10.4) commençait à ramer gravement (et comme j'avais honteusement perdu mes CDs d'origine...).

Sachant que j'ai réparé le disque dur à plusieurs reprises, les autorisations ect et désactiver la PRAM. Rien ne changeait, dès qu'il y avait 2 applis ouvertes, j'avais envie de me suicider.

Je fais donc une installation propre avec l'option Effacer et Installer en 10.5.6

Par contre, je m'inquiète fortement : il m'annonce 16H et 27min pour faire l'installation.

Le fait que mon Imac rame vient sans doute d'autre chose que l'OS non ?

Merci pour vos bons conseils !


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2009)

MechanteCerise a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de m'offrir le MAC OS 10.5.6 à la Fnac car mon Imac (en 10.4) commençait à ramer gravement (et comme j'avais honteusement perdu mes CDs d'origine...).
> 
> ...


De la place sur le DD interne ?


----------



## MechanteCerise (27 Juillet 2009)

Oui à fond plus de 100 giga !

Mais bon je dois être dans un autre espace temps car en 20 minutes il me dit désormais 8H et 16min... 

Il va allez faire un tour au Apple Center je crois :rose:

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Jerome_C (27 Juillet 2009)

Et t'as combien de RAM ? Parce que moi je me suis enfin décidé y'a pas longtemps à profiter de la baisse vertigineuse des prix pour le mettre au max, et il est quand même bien plus content...

Sinon la durée de l'install peut beaucoup varier au fur et à mesure faut pas s'inquiéter outre mesure...


----------



## fau6il (31 Juillet 2009)

massilde a dit:


> bonjour! ma "réponse" n'a aucun rapport avec ce que tu as marqué.. en fait j'ai pas lu la conversation, j'cherchais juste le message le plus récent pour avoir une chance d'avoir une réponse plus rapide.. bref!
> j'me présente j'ss une noob et j'aimerais savoir si je peux mettre la version leopard sur mon mac OS X 10.4.11? Est ce possible?
> 
> merci de répondre le plus vite possible c assez urgent ^^



_Sans aucun problème! Mais auparavant, prudence oblige: => "Back-up" de tes données._


----------



## Braffet (1 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu un problème logiciel avec mon imac G5 et donc pour ne pas perdre mes données j'ai donc fais une réinstallation, sans effacer l'ancien version de mac os x. et là , à la fin de l'installation on me demande un mot de passe que je n'ai pas inscris. et maintenant je n'arrive plus a booter sur le CD pour formater mon disque et faire une nouvelle réinstallation. il y a la fenêtre de demande de mot de passe qui s'affiche sans cesse. aidez moi je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Août 2009)

Braffet a dit:


> maintenant je n'arrive plus a booter sur le CD pour formater mon disque et faire une nouvelle réinstallation. il y a la fenêtre de demande de mot de passe qui s'affiche sans cesse.



Bonjour,

Dans cette fenêtre, à côté du cadre où tu dois taper ton mot de passe, tu dois voir une icône de cadenas = c'est le mot de passe open firmware qui t'est demandé,

et personne sur ce Forum ne te donnera de piste pour t'en sortir


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Août 2009)

Enfin si, un minimum.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Enfin si, un minimum.



Oui, précisons également que si on a le mot de passe administrateur, il suffit de désactiver cette protection (le mot de passe OpenFirmware est toujours là mais il n'est plus utilisé).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Août 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Enfin si, un minimum.



Il faut utiliser (et donc connaître) le mot de passe OpenFirmware pour désactiver la protection, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, précisons également que si on a le mot de passe administrateur, il suffit de désactiver cette protection (le mot de passe OpenFirmware est toujours là mais il n'est plus utilisé).



Il ne faut pas avoir déjà passé la protection Open Firmware pour pouvoir utiliser le mot de passe admin ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il faut utiliser (et donc connaître) le mot de passe OpenFirmware pour désactiver la protection, non ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------
> 
> ...


Cela dépend des réglages ?

Si l'ordi est protégé par le mot de passe de session c'est bloqué&#8230;

L'OpenFirmware password intervient si on essaye de booter sur un DVD système ou si on tente un démarrage en mode target&#8230;

Sur mon MacBook j'y ai droit quand je veux démarrer sous Windows en maintenant "Alt" à l'allumage&#8230;

Par contre si je ne fais rien et, que je ne suis pas en déplacement avec, j'entre directement dans ma session&#8230;

Il va de soi que, dès que je me déplace avec, le démarrage se fait avec entrée du mot de passe de session&#8230;

C'est l'intérêt d'une telle protection&#8230;

Ça retardera un éventuel emprunteur&#8230; du moins, il aura pas l'impression d'avoir fait une affaire&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il faut utiliser (et donc connaître) le mot de passe OpenFirmware pour désactiver la protection, non ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------
> 
> ...



JPmiss donnait une solution dans cette discussion :
http://forums.macg.co/applications/impossible-de-demarrer-depuis-cd-207509.html

Effectivement, ça demande la possibilité de se logger...

Braffet se mort un peu la queue maintenant.


----------

